# Ruth Bader Ginsburg Dead



## Natural Citizen

Just reporting. No link as of yet.

Update: Borrowed Will's link...









						Supreme Court Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg Dead At 87
					

Ginsburg, who was once passed over for a clerkship on the Supreme Court because of her gender, was the second woman to sit on the nation’s highest court.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## MarathonMike

What?


----------



## eagle1462010

bump


----------



## Redcurtain

Wow
https://twitter.com/search?q=Ginsberg+dead&ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^serp|twgr^search


----------



## Care4all

No link yet

May she rest in peace!

She gave it, her all!  Amen!









						Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg, Champion Of Gender Equality, Dies At 87
					

Ginsburg, the second woman to serve on the Supreme Court, died from complications from cancer. Her death will set in motion what promises to be a tumultuous political battle over who will succeed her.




					www.npr.org


----------



## progressive hunter

Natural Citizen said:


> Just reporting











						BREAKING: Supreme Court Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg Dead at 87
					

This is breaking news, just now being reported. The Supreme Court has announced the death of Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg at age 87, of metastatic pancreatic cancer. The news broke across social med…




					therightscoop.com


----------



## Hugo Furst

Supreme Court Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg Dead At 87
					

Ginsburg, who was once passed over for a clerkship on the Supreme Court because of her gender, was the second woman to sit on the nation’s highest court.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Redcurtain




----------



## Billy_Kinetta

RIP.

Well, that will crank up the Senate.


----------



## blackhawk

Didn't agree with her politics but she was a tough gal she hung in there a long time.
Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg, Champion Of Gender Equality, Dies At 87


----------



## JustAGuy1

The Kavanaugh hearings were minor league compared to this.


----------



## Coyote

You were monumental, brilliant, and an inspiration.









						Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg, Champion Of Gender Equality, Dies At 87
					

Ginsburg, the second woman to serve on the Supreme Court, died from complications from cancer. Her death will set in motion what promises to be a tumultuous political battle over who will succeed her.




					www.npr.org


----------



## MarcATL

She was legendary. May she rest in peace.

That said, Republican doctrine says that we gotta wait until after the election before we can replace.

Gotta see what the American people wants to do and all.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Care4all said:


> No link yet
> 
> Brb



See above


----------



## Meister

Wow, if this is actually a fact.


----------



## progressive hunter

Billy_Kinetta said:


> RIP.
> 
> Well, that will crank up the Senate.


OK we've mourned long enough,, time to put a constitutionalist like ted cruz or mike lee in there,,,


----------



## Hellokitty

So what happens if the SCOTUS needs to making a ruling on the election outcome...


----------



## iceberg

Supreme Court Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg has died
					

Ruth Bader Ginsburg, a longtime member of the United States Supreme Court, has died at the age of 87, the court confirmed in a statement.




					www.fox17online.com


----------



## TemplarKormac

We should not celebrate her death. Treat the woman with respect damn it.


----------



## Flash

God rest her soul but damn that is good news for America.


----------



## bluzman61

progressive hunter said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just reporting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING: Supreme Court Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg Dead at 87
> 
> 
> This is breaking news, just now being reported. The Supreme Court has announced the death of Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg at age 87, of metastatic pancreatic cancer. The news broke across social med…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> therightscoop.com
Click to expand...


----------



## bluzman61

progressive hunter said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> RIP.
> 
> Well, that will crank up the Senate.
> 
> 
> 
> OK we've mourned long enough,, time to put a constitutionalist like ted cruz or mike lee in there,,,
Click to expand...


----------



## Coyote

Billy_Kinetta said:


> RIP.
> 
> Well, that will crank up the Senate.



Conservatives will be dancing in the streets.

McConnewill show himself to be a hypocrite.


----------



## Coyote

Anathema said:


>


Fuck you.


----------



## Jackson

I cannot say I am sad.  She should have been out years ago.  I hope Trump brings a strict constitutionalist to the bench.


----------



## Redcurtain

Let’s all
Take a min to celebrate all
The black
Lives going to be saved!


----------



## AquaAthena

May she rest in peace. I had to admire her for she stayed true to her values and beliefs and worked tirelessly all of her adult life.


----------



## bluzman61

Coyote said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> RIP.
> 
> Well, that will crank up the Senate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives will be dancing in the streets.
> 
> McConnewill show himself to be a hypocrite.
Click to expand...


----------



## Redcurtain

Jackson said:


> I cannot say I am sad.  She should have been out years ago.  I hope Trump brings a strict constitutionalist to the bench.


Beyond strict! I want god him
Self


----------



## JustAGuy1

Coyote said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> RIP.
> 
> Well, that will crank up the Senate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives will be dancing in the streets.
> 
> McConnewill show himself to be a hypocrite.
Click to expand...


Stop. If the roles had been reversed Dems would have shoved their nominee through too. Don't pretend they wouldn't have.


----------



## Redcurtain

Coyote said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> RIP.
> 
> Well, that will crank up the Senate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives will be dancing in the streets.
> 
> McConnewill show himself to be a hypocrite.
Click to expand...

All the lives that will be saved when abortion ends! John Roberts votes means shit now


----------



## skye

RIP.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

TemplarKormac said:


> We should not celebrate her death. Treat the woman with respect damn it.



As far as many are concerned....she didn't treat the Constitution or our rights with respect...

Hence the celebration


----------



## Coyote

AquaAthena said:


> May she rest in peace. I had to admire her for she stayed true to her values and beliefs and worked tirelessly all of her adult life.


She able to achieve a lot in an era when woman were still held back.  And she stayed sharp to the end.


----------



## bluzman61

bluzman61 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> RIP.
> 
> Well, that will crank up the Senate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives will be dancing in the streets.
> 
> McConnewill show himself to be a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Now the DEMS HAVE TO STEAL the election


----------



## bluzman61

BasicHumanUnit said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should not celebrate her death. Treat the woman with respect damn it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as many are concerned....she didn't treat the Constitution or our rights with respect...
> 
> Hence the celebration
Click to expand...


----------



## GreenAndBlue

Natural Citizen said:


> Just reporting. No link as of yet.
> 
> Update: Borrowed Will's link...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Court Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg Dead At 87
> 
> 
> Ginsburg, who was once passed over for a clerkship on the Supreme Court because of her gender, was the second woman to sit on the nation’s highest court.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com


----------



## Redcurtain

Coyote said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> May she rest in peace. I had to admire her for she stayed true to her values and beliefs and worked tirelessly all of her adult life.
> 
> 
> 
> She able to achieve a lot in an era when woman were still held back.  And she stayed sharp to the end.
Click to expand...

Held back! She snipped the necks of millions of black woman


----------



## TemplarKormac

BasicHumanUnit said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should not celebrate her death. Treat the woman with respect damn it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as many are concerned....she didn't treat the Constitution or our rights with respect...
> 
> Hence the celebration
Click to expand...


Meaningless. Do you remember how the liberals celebrated Scalia's sudden death? _Don't be like them._ Please. I beg of you.


----------



## theHawk

Hellokitty said:


> So what happens if the SCOTUS needs to making a ruling on the election outcome...


They will be down a leftwing radical vote.


----------



## toobfreak

Natural Citizen said:


> Just reporting. No link as of yet.
> 
> Update: Borrowed Will's link...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Court Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg Dead At 87
> 
> 
> Ginsburg, who was once passed over for a clerkship on the Supreme Court because of her gender, was the second woman to sit on the nation’s highest court.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com




Gee, I almost feel guilty being happy to hear this, but then, she did live 87 years and chose to work every last day of her life on the SC thwarting the Founder's intent in every way she could to promote her leftist agenda! 

She lived 9 months longer than I thought she would!

Now, hurry up, Donald, you gotta get a conservative appointed in her place before the election.


----------



## JustAGuy1

Meister said:


> Wow, if this is actually a fact.



It is


----------



## Doc7505

Redcurtain said:


> Wow
> https://twitter.com/search?q=Ginsberg+dead&ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^serp|twgr^search



~~~~~~
It's a fact.... the Progressive Marxist Socialist Democrat Leftists will be sitting Shiva for a long time. Wait and see how they make this into a political fight against the replacement SC Justice to replace her....








						Ruth Bader Ginsburg, Supreme Court Justice and Pioneer of Gender Equality, Dead at 87
					

The country mourns the death of a feminist icon — and prepares for Trump’s looming takeover of the high court




					www.rollingstone.com
				



XXXXXXXXXXXX​








						Ruth Bader Ginsburg, Supreme Court Justice and Gender Equality Advocate, Dies at 87
					

Ruth Bader Ginsburg, the Supreme Court Justice who established herself as a trailblazer for women’s rights and gender equality, died on Friday from complications of metastatic pancreas cancer. She …




					variety.com
				



XXXXXXXXXXXX​








						Supreme Court Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg Dead At 87
					

Ginsburg, who was once passed over for a clerkship on the Supreme Court because of her gender, was the second woman to sit on the nation’s highest court.




					www.huffpost.com


----------



## Coyote

Redcurtain said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> RIP.
> 
> Well, that will crank up the Senate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives will be dancing in the streets.
> 
> McConnewill show himself to be a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the lives that will be saved when abortion ends! John Roberts votes means shit now
Click to expand...

You going adopt all those kids?


----------



## JGalt

MarcATL said:


> She was legendary. May she rest in peace.
> 
> That said, Republican doctrine says that we gotta wait until after the election before we can replace.
> 
> Gotta see what the American people wants to do and all.



Wow, it took 12 whole responses before someone played the "Merrick Garland" card.. But we all knew that Obama wasn't going to be around after 2016, unlike President Trump, who will still be here after 2020.


----------



## 22lcidw

progressive hunter said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> RIP.
> 
> Well, that will crank up the Senate.
> 
> 
> 
> OK we've mourned long enough,, time to put a constitutionalist like ted cruz or mike lee in there,,,
Click to expand...

That is the issue today. Progs are not playing in anything anymore. Are we counting on Trump winning in a landslide? Remember, even if the Repubs lose they have until January. Progs may take control and add more Judges to the nine allowed now. They have acquired much power through extremists.


----------



## Anathema

Coyote said:


> Fuck you.



Not if you were the last woman in the world. RBG is now learning the cost of her immoral and disgusting life. Maybe she’ll save you a seat in Hell.


----------



## Death Angel

Care4all said:


> No link yet
> 
> May she rest in peace!
> 
> She gave it, her all!  Amen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg, Champion Of Gender Equality, Dies At 87
> 
> 
> Ginsburg, the second woman to serve on the Supreme Court, died from complications from cancer. Her death will set in motion what promises to be a tumultuous political battle over who will succeed her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org


She was dedicated.


----------



## blackhawk

MarcATL said:


> She was legendary. May she rest in peace.
> 
> That said, Republican doctrine says that we gotta wait until after the election before we can replace.
> 
> Gotta see what the American people wants to do and all.


I'm fine with that.


----------



## theHawk

Coyote said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> RIP.
> 
> Well, that will crank up the Senate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives will be dancing in the streets.
> 
> McConnewill show himself to be a hypocrite.
Click to expand...

Was it wrong to celebrate the death of Hitler?  She is a big reason why we have abortion on demand.


----------



## MarcATL

JGalt said:


> Wow, it took 12 whole responses before someone played the "Merrick Garland" card.. But we all knew that Obama wasn't going to be around after 2016, *unlike President Trump, who will still be here after 2020.*


We don't know that.

That's why we gotta wait to see what the American People want to do.

Then we can replace.

It's Republican doctrine.


----------



## Coyote

TemplarKormac said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should not celebrate her death. Treat the woman with respect damn it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as many are concerned....she didn't treat the Constitution or our rights with respect...
> 
> Hence the celebration
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meaningless. Do you remember how the liberals celebrated Scalia's sudden death? _Don't be like them._ Please. I beg of you.
Click to expand...

They are no different Templar.  It is partisan human nature.


----------



## bluzman61

Redcurtain said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> May she rest in peace. I had to admire her for she stayed true to her values and beliefs and worked tirelessly all of her adult life.
> 
> 
> 
> She able to achieve a lot in an era when woman were still held back.  And she stayed sharp to the end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Held back! She snipped the necks of millions of black woman
Click to expand...


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

TemplarKormac said:


> Meaningless. Do you remember how the liberals celebrated Scalia's sudden death? _Don't be like them._ Please. I beg of you.



I hear you.  And I understand your point.
But this thread is about her passing and there are differing POV's as to her faithfulness to her duty and to her country.


----------



## excalibur

May God have Mercy on her soul.


----------



## Redcurtain

Coyote said:


> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> RIP.
> 
> Well, that will crank up the Senate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives will be dancing in the streets.
> 
> McConnewill show himself to be a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the lives that will be saved when abortion ends! John Roberts votes means shit now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You going adopt all those kids?
Click to expand...

No responsible parents will come
Forward


----------



## TemplarKormac

Coyote said:


> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> RIP.
> 
> Well, that will crank up the Senate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives will be dancing in the streets.
> 
> McConnewill show himself to be a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the lives that will be saved when abortion ends! John Roberts votes means shit now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You going adopt all those kids?
Click to expand...


Can we not dishonor the dead by bringing up their sins? We all sin. But the positive impacts are what should be remembered.


----------



## toobfreak

MarcATL said:


> She was legendary. May she rest in peace.
> 
> That said, Republican doctrine says that we gotta wait until after the election before we can replace.
> 
> Gotta see what the American people wants to do and all.



Screw the Republicans, they are wrong about everything.  Replace her now.


----------



## progressive hunter

toobfreak said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just reporting. No link as of yet.
> 
> Update: Borrowed Will's link...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Court Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg Dead At 87
> 
> 
> Ginsburg, who was once passed over for a clerkship on the Supreme Court because of her gender, was the second woman to sit on the nation’s highest court.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, I almost feel guilty being happy to hear this, but then, she did live 87 years and chose to work every last day of her life on the SC thwarting the Founder's intent in every way she could to promote her leftist agenda!
> 
> She lived 9 months longer than I thought she would!
> 
> Now, hurry up, Donald, you gotta get a conservative appointed in her place before the election.
Click to expand...

needs to be a constitutionalist not a conservative,,,


----------



## theHawk

October surprise comes a little early!


----------



## skews13

progressive hunter said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> RIP.
> 
> Well, that will crank up the Senate.
> 
> 
> 
> OK we've mourned long enough,, time to put a constitutionalist like ted cruz or mike lee in there,,,
Click to expand...


If that happens, The Biden administration will be well within its right to expand the entire federal court system, including the Supreme Court. This one would cost Republicans big time, if they go down that road.


----------



## Rawley

MarcATL said:


> She was legendary. May she rest in peace.
> 
> That said, Republican doctrine says that we gotta wait until after the election before we can replace.
> 
> Gotta see what the American people wants to do and all.


There will be nothing done until next year


----------



## Death Angel

Anathema said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not if you were the last woman in the world. RBG is now learning the cost of her immoral and disgusting life. Maybe she’ll save you a seat in Hell.
Click to expand...

THIS is what the scripture, "Judge not, lest you be judged" actually means. You dont get to condemn anyone to hell.


----------



## JGalt

MarcATL said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, it took 12 whole responses before someone played the "Merrick Garland" card.. But we all knew that Obama wasn't going to be around after 2016, *unlike President Trump, who will still be here after 2020.*
> 
> 
> 
> We don't know that.
> 
> That's why we gotta wait to see what the American People want to do.
> 
> Then we can replace.
> 
> It's Republican doctrine.
Click to expand...


What's that? I can't hear you over the sound of the collective sighs of relief coming from millions of unborn children.


----------



## theHawk

It’s kind of fitting, she very well could represent the death of the Democratic Party.


----------



## Rawley

theHawk said:


> October surprise comes a little early!


I think we all knew her seat was in the hands of the next President.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

toobfreak said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just reporting. No link as of yet.
> 
> Update: Borrowed Will's link...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Court Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg Dead At 87
> 
> 
> Ginsburg, who was once passed over for a clerkship on the Supreme Court because of her gender, was the second woman to sit on the nation’s highest court.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, I almost feel guilty being happy to hear this, but then, she did live 87 years and chose to work every last day of her life on the SC thwarting the Founder's intent in every way she could to promote her leftist agenda!
> 
> She lived 9 months longer than I thought she would!
> 
> Now, hurry up, Donald, you gotta get a conservative appointed in her place before the election.
Click to expand...


A Republican coalition last year warned Trump that the next SCOTUS seat he filled had better be a true Conservative and Republican and not another Establishment man/woman.
But since trump is not that, it might be too much to ask.    You are aware he was a NY LIBERAL most of his life don't you?


----------



## basquebromance

America as we know it just died with her


----------



## Coyote

theHawk said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> RIP.
> 
> Well, that will crank up the Senate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives will be dancing in the streets.
> 
> McConnewill show himself to be a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was it wrong to celebrate the death of Hitler?  She is a big reason why we have abortion on demand.
Click to expand...

oh my...another jerk making shallow Hitler comparisons because women want control of their reproductive choices.  People like would force children to have children and rape victims to carry an unwanted child, and after birth you would sluts sucking off the welfare tear.


----------



## progressive hunter

skews13 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> RIP.
> 
> Well, that will crank up the Senate.
> 
> 
> 
> OK we've mourned long enough,, time to put a constitutionalist like ted cruz or mike lee in there,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that happens, The Biden administration will be well within its right to expand the entire federal court system, including the Supreme Court. This one would cost Republicans big time, if they go down that road.
Click to expand...

you speak of treason my friend,,,


----------



## Death Angel




----------



## basquebromance

roe v. wade is on a path to no longer being in existence


----------



## Ridgerunner

"May their memory for a blessing."


----------



## progressive hunter

Coyote said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> RIP.
> 
> Well, that will crank up the Senate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives will be dancing in the streets.
> 
> McConnewill show himself to be a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was it wrong to celebrate the death of Hitler?  She is a big reason why we have abortion on demand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh my...another jerk making shallow Hitler comparisons because women want control of their reproductive choices.  People like would force children to have children and rape victims to carry an unwanted child, and after birth you would sluts sucking off the welfare tear.
Click to expand...

if that didnt involve killing innocent children we wouldnt have a problem,,,


----------



## Nosmo King

Jackson said:


> I cannot say I am sad.  She should have been out years ago.  I hope Trump brings a strict constitutionalist to the bench.


He can only appoint a justice if he's president.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Coyote said:


> They are no different Templar.  It is partisan human nature.



Correct....and you folks are throwing stones at your glass houses


----------



## the other mike

Rest in peace.


----------



## basquebromance

This is NUTS!! If you thought the election was gonna be nasty before, this just upped the ante by about 850,000%. I’m not gonna lie, I’m scared to see what the left will do when Trump wins in a landslide again. It’s going to be UGLY. RIP Ruth. Hated your politics but respected your fight.


----------



## Lakhota

A really sad day.  America has lost a great patriotic American.  A really sad day.  Rest in peace, RBG.


----------



## Coyote

Anathema said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not if you were the last woman in the world. RBG is now learning the cost of her immoral and disgusting life. Maybe she’ll save you a seat in Hell.
Click to expand...

I said you.  Not me.


----------



## toobfreak

Jackson said:


> I cannot say I am sad.  She should have been out years ago.  I hope Trump brings a strict constitutionalist to the bench.


Like McCain, she hung on hoping to deny Trump another appointment.  Her politics were more important to her than her life.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Coyote said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should not celebrate her death. Treat the woman with respect damn it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as many are concerned....she didn't treat the Constitution or our rights with respect...
> 
> Hence the celebration
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meaningless. Do you remember how the liberals celebrated Scalia's sudden death? _Don't be like them._ Please. I beg of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are no different Templar.  It is partisan human nature.
Click to expand...


I DESPISE IT!


----------



## Death Angel

Redcurtain said:


> Let’s all
> Take a min to celebrate all
> The black
> Lives going to be saved!


You ain't wrong.


----------



## JLW

RBG should have resigned around 2013 or 14. Her ego would no


progressive hunter said:


> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> RIP.
> 
> Well, that will crank up the Senate.
> 
> 
> 
> OK we've mourned long enough,, time to put a constitutionalist like ted cruz or mike lee in there,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that happens, The Biden administration will be well within its right to expand the entire federal court system, including the Supreme Court. This one would cost Republicans big time, if they go down that road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you speak of treason my friend,,,
Click to expand...

lol.. you obviously have no clue what treason is.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

progressive hunter said:


> needs to be a constitutionalist not a conservative,,,



I would agree with that.


----------



## basquebromance

We cannot let Cocaine Mitch put anyone on the Supreme Court.


----------



## toobfreak

AquaAthena said:


> I had to admire her for she stayed true to her values and beliefs and worked tirelessly all of her adult life.



So did Adolf Hitler.


----------



## Redcurtain

HELLLLL YEA!!


----------



## Muhammed

TemplarKormac said:


> We should not celebrate her death. Treat the woman with respect damn it.


----------



## Coyote

TemplarKormac said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should not celebrate her death. Treat the woman with respect damn it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as many are concerned....she didn't treat the Constitution or our rights with respect...
> 
> Hence the celebration
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meaningless. Do you remember how the liberals celebrated Scalia's sudden death? _Don't be like them._ Please. I beg of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are no different Templar.  It is partisan human nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I DESPISE IT.
Click to expand...

o
You and me both brother.  I didn’t like Scalia’s rulings but he a hell of an intellect and I respect that.


----------



## Hellokitty

Doc7505 said:


> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow
> https://twitter.com/search?q=Ginsberg+dead&ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^serp|twgr^search
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~
> It's a fact.... the Progressive Marxist Socialist Democrat Leftists will be sitting Shiva for a long time. Wait and see how they make this into a political fight against the replacement SC Justice to replace her....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruth Bader Ginsburg, Supreme Court Justice and Pioneer of Gender Equality, Dead at 87
> 
> 
> The country mourns the death of a feminist icon — and prepares for Trump’s looming takeover of the high court
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rollingstone.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XXXXXXXXXXXX​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruth Bader Ginsburg, Supreme Court Justice and Gender Equality Advocate, Dies at 87
> 
> 
> Ruth Bader Ginsburg, the Supreme Court Justice who established herself as a trailblazer for women’s rights and gender equality, died on Friday from complications of metastatic pancreas cancer. She …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> variety.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XXXXXXXXXXXX​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Court Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg Dead At 87
> 
> 
> Ginsburg, who was once passed over for a clerkship on the Supreme Court because of her gender, was the second woman to sit on the nation’s highest court.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com
Click to expand...



Seems like this will force Biden to give his list of who he would nominate...


----------



## eagle1462010

Karma.........so I do not engage my real opinion..........RIP...........and as always.......there will be a rush to replacement with a Borking of the replacement.


----------



## iceberg

this just amped up the intensity of the left in this election.

gonna start getting weird from here.


----------



## JLW

RBG should have resigned 7 or 8 years ago. Her failure to do so will now have severe ramifucations.


----------



## 22lcidw

The Progs are unscrupulous. There are many who have felt she was kept alive just to stay on the court. It is clear she should have left the court years ago. Pros and cons to decisions. But making them and then wiping your hands of it no matter the consequences to the nation is an abysmal way to have laws imposed on us over the will of the government and the people.


----------



## Death Angel

toobfreak said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just reporting. No link as of yet.
> 
> Update: Borrowed Will's link...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Court Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg Dead At 87
> 
> 
> Ginsburg, who was once passed over for a clerkship on the Supreme Court because of her gender, was the second woman to sit on the nation’s highest court.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, I almost feel guilty being happy to hear this, but then, she did live 87 years and chose to work every last day of her life on the SC thwarting the Founder's intent in every way she could to promote her leftist agenda!
> 
> She lived 9 months longer than I thought she would!
> 
> Now, hurry up, Donald, you gotta get a conservative appointed in her place before the election.
Click to expand...

I tried to encourage her to retire. She wouldn't listen.


----------



## Redcurtain

We need the meanest mother fcuker alive to take her spot


----------



## Coyote

toobfreak said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot say I am sad.  She should have been out years ago.  I hope Trump brings a strict constitutionalist to the bench.
> 
> 
> 
> Like McCain, she hung on hoping to deny Trump another appointment.  Her politics were more important to her than her life.
Click to expand...

Not her politics.

Her view on law and constitution.  And frankly she stayed involved to the end.  Why should she step just to please the right?


----------



## Anathema

Death Angel said:


> THIS is what the scripture, "Judge not, lest you be judged" actually means. You dont get to condemn anyone to hell.



I do not believe in your Scripture and I shit on the book it comes from. 

This worthless **** is now facing the consequences of her improper life, and will pay for it every day until the end of time. As will all who follow her immoral ways.


----------



## Slyhunter

in before print press reports. Ginsberg is dead. Trump can nominate a new one come Monday. yeehaaa.


----------



## Redcurtain

Hellokitty said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow
> https://twitter.com/search?q=Ginsberg+dead&ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^serp|twgr^search
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~
> It's a fact.... the Progressive Marxist Socialist Democrat Leftists will be sitting Shiva for a long time. Wait and see how they make this into a political fight against the replacement SC Justice to replace her....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruth Bader Ginsburg, Supreme Court Justice and Pioneer of Gender Equality, Dead at 87
> 
> 
> The country mourns the death of a feminist icon — and prepares for Trump’s looming takeover of the high court
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rollingstone.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XXXXXXXXXXXX​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruth Bader Ginsburg, Supreme Court Justice and Gender Equality Advocate, Dies at 87
> 
> 
> Ruth Bader Ginsburg, the Supreme Court Justice who established herself as a trailblazer for women’s rights and gender equality, died on Friday from complications of metastatic pancreas cancer. She …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> variety.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XXXXXXXXXXXX​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Court Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg Dead At 87
> 
> 
> Ginsburg, who was once passed over for a clerkship on the Supreme Court because of her gender, was the second woman to sit on the nation’s highest court.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like this will force Biden to give his list of who he would nominate...
Click to expand...

Doesn’t matter .. we will have a new one next week


----------



## Death Angel

Johnlaw said:


> RBG should have resigned 7 or 8 years ago. Her failure to do so will now have severe ramifucations.


She thought shed out live the Trump administration.  God said He has important business for your president


----------



## Flash

I hope the Lord uses the little angels that she helped to kill on demand escort her to Hell.


----------



## basquebromance

she fought long... and she fought hard. They didn’t name her Notorious RGB for nothing! Hi Five Thurgood Marshall for me!


----------



## JLW

toobfreak said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had to admire her for she stayed true to her values and beliefs and worked tirelessly all of her adult life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So did Adolf Hitler.
Click to expand...

Adolf Hitler????...it is impossible to get more inane than that.


----------



## theHawk

MarcATL said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, it took 12 whole responses before someone played the "Merrick Garland" card.. But we all knew that Obama wasn't going to be around after 2016, *unlike President Trump, who will still be here after 2020.*
> 
> 
> 
> We don't know that.
> 
> That's why we gotta wait to see what the American People want to do.
> 
> Then we can replace.
> 
> It's Republican doctrine.
Click to expand...

Wrong, the Republicans controlled the Senate with a Dem President, so they were under no obligation to confirm. 

McDonnell has said that since Republicans have the Senate, and White House, there is no issue with confirming a new Justice.

And thanks to the Dem filibusters of Gorsuch, a new rule was put in where simple majority in Senate can confirm.

Dems lost.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

RBG was not an intellect as some claim in this thread.

in fact, her appointment was completely due to Political Correctness.

If you ever take the time to read her history you'll see for yourself.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Nosmo King said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot say I am sad.  She should have been out years ago.  I hope Trump brings a strict constitutionalist to the bench.
> 
> 
> 
> He can only appoint a justice if he's president.
Click to expand...


Which he can do up to January 21, 2021, even if he isn't re-elected


----------



## Coyote

eagle1462010 said:


> Karma.........so I do not engage my real opinion..........RIP...........and as always.......there will be a rush to replacement with a Borking of the replacement.


Didn’t you guys state you shouldn’t do that right before an election?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Redcurtain said:


> We need the meanest mother fcuker alive to take her spot



Agreed.....but we will probably get another perfect Establishment man who will protect the DS


----------



## Redcurtain

Im
Going
To the most left wing place I can find and celebrate!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Redcurtain said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> RIP.
> 
> Well, that will crank up the Senate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives will be dancing in the streets.
> 
> McConnewill show himself to be a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the lives that will be saved when abortion ends! John Roberts votes means shit now
Click to expand...


Why?
4-4 is a tie.


----------



## Flash

Regardless of how the election turns out the Republicans are in charge of the Senate and Trump is President until the end of January next year.  Plenty of time to get a nice Conservative to replace the Libtard bitch.


----------



## progressive hunter

Coyote said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Karma.........so I do not engage my real opinion..........RIP...........and as always.......there will be a rush to replacement with a Borking of the replacement.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn’t you guys state you shouldn’t do that right before an election?
Click to expand...

not me,,,


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat.

Very sad . R. I. P. .... covid 19 can't have a funeral . I say get a nominee out there and get her replaced tomorrow. Why wait ? .  I can't think of one reason why not !  Just think for 1 second , what would the DEMOCRATS do? Do it tomorrow. 

Again, R.I.P. R.B.G.  agree or disagree the woman was a warrior. And an american.


----------



## Death Angel

Anathema said:


> do not believe in your Scripture and I shit on the book it comes from


Sad you cant see yourself as everyone else does. But that Book doesnt need your approval.  You condemn yourself


----------



## progressive hunter

Flash said:


> Regardless of how the election turns out the Republicans are in charge of the Senate and Trump is President until the end of January next year.  Plenty of time to get a nice Conservative to replace the Libtard bitch.


NO CONSERVATIVES,,, we need a constitutionalist,,,


----------



## Hugo Furst

basquebromance said:


> We cannot let Cocaine Mitch put anyone on the Supreme Court.



Probably won't have a choice.


----------



## JGalt

Hellokitty said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow
> https://twitter.com/search?q=Ginsberg+dead&ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^serp|twgr^search
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~
> It's a fact.... the Progressive Marxist Socialist Democrat Leftists will be sitting Shiva for a long time. Wait and see how they make this into a political fight against the replacement SC Justice to replace her....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruth Bader Ginsburg, Supreme Court Justice and Pioneer of Gender Equality, Dead at 87
> 
> 
> The country mourns the death of a feminist icon — and prepares for Trump’s looming takeover of the high court
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rollingstone.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XXXXXXXXXXXX​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruth Bader Ginsburg, Supreme Court Justice and Gender Equality Advocate, Dies at 87
> 
> 
> Ruth Bader Ginsburg, the Supreme Court Justice who established herself as a trailblazer for women’s rights and gender equality, died on Friday from complications of metastatic pancreas cancer. She …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> variety.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XXXXXXXXXXXX​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Court Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg Dead At 87
> 
> 
> Ginsburg, who was once passed over for a clerkship on the Supreme Court because of her gender, was the second woman to sit on the nation’s highest court.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like this will force Biden to give his list of who he would nominate...
Click to expand...


Joe Biden would not be the one the make those decisions. I doubt that he could even come up with a list of real people by himself.


----------



## Redcurtain

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> RIP.
> 
> Well, that will crank up the Senate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives will be dancing in the streets.
> 
> McConnewill show himself to be a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the lives that will be saved when abortion ends! John Roberts votes means shit now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?
> 4-4 is a tie.
Click to expand...

They will have some one voted in before January


----------



## eagle1462010

Coyote said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Karma.........so I do not engage my real opinion..........RIP...........and as always.......there will be a rush to replacement with a Borking of the replacement.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn’t you guys state you shouldn’t do that right before an election?
Click to expand...

I never did............and your side would be drooling for a replacement had this been someone else...........Please save me the BS on this..............You will get a nomination down your throats before next year..........

Now you have to find another so called I've been raped actor.


----------



## theHawk

Coyote said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Karma.........so I do not engage my real opinion..........RIP...........and as always.......there will be a rush to replacement with a Borking of the replacement.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn’t you guys state you shouldn’t do that right before an election?
Click to expand...

No.  Obama’s pick was too radical for a Republican Senate to confirm.  I doubt President Trump will have that problem.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

MarcATL said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, it took 12 whole responses before someone played the "Merrick Garland" card.. But we all knew that Obama wasn't going to be around after 2016, *unlike President Trump, who will still be here after 2020.*
> 
> 
> 
> We don't know that.
> 
> That's why we gotta wait to see what the American People want to do.
> 
> Then we can replace.
> 
> It's Republican doctrine.
Click to expand...


*It's Republican doctrine. *

Liar.


----------



## TemplarKormac

When prominent people die, it never ceases to bring the absolute filth out in some people on this board. I am truly disgusted.

This is what politics has done to you. It has bred such hatred and contempt that you celebrate the death of someone you disagree with. I didn't like Ginsberg, AT ALL, but not to the point where I would ever celebrate her death.

POLITICS BE DAMNED. An honorable person has left this world.

Yes I am angry. I am incensed. And I most certainly think less of some of you now.

THIS IS NOT HOW WE TREAT PEOPLE!


----------



## Death Angel

her granddaughter Clara Spera days before her death, she said, “My most fervent wish is that I will not be replaced until a new President is installed.”

Laughing emoji goes here


----------



## Coyote

theHawk said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Karma.........so I do not engage my real opinion..........RIP...........and as always.......there will be a rush to replacement with a Borking of the replacement.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn’t you guys state you shouldn’t do that right before an election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  Obama’s pick was too radical for a Republican Senate to confirm.  I doubt President Trump will have that problem.
Click to expand...

So you admit you are a hypocrite.


----------



## basquebromance

I bet Trump is jumping up in joy


----------



## candycorn

Natural Citizen said:


> Just reporting. No link as of yet.
> 
> Update: Borrowed Will's link...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Court Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg Dead At 87
> 
> 
> Ginsburg, who was once passed over for a clerkship on the Supreme Court because of her gender, was the second woman to sit on the nation’s highest court.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com



Just heard this after I woke up..... Has anyone brought up the Biden rule yet?  LOL  

I just have to laugh.

RIP Ruth....  You did your best.


----------



## Anathema

Death Angel said:


> Sad you cant see yourself as everyone else does. But Book doesnt need tour approval.  You condemn yourself



If you book is the Truth , then I would rather spend an eternity in Hell than even a moment in Heaven.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

You know....the Left has a TON of nerve.
They have covered Trump in a Universe of bad publicity and smear campaigns from day one......
And all that is fine...all in good fun.......

I can't think of a single active radical Leftists here who wouldn't rejoice if Trump died.

Yet....they INSIST we "respect" theirs





Statutes of Trump placed across the country by the rabid left.


----------



## Death Angel

BasicHumanUnit said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> needs to be a constitutionalist not a conservative,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would agree with that.
Click to expand...

So we all agree-- Ted Cruz!


----------



## Flash

progressive hunter said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of how the election turns out the Republicans are in charge of the Senate and Trump is President until the end of January next year.  Plenty of time to get a nice Conservative to replace the Libtard bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> NO CONSERVATIVES,,, we need a constitutionalist,,,
Click to expand...



No friggin Liberal has ever even read the Constitution no less be a Constitutionalist.


----------



## Death Angel

Anathema said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad you cant see yourself as everyone else does. But Book doesnt need tour approval.  You condemn yourself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you book is the Truth , then I would rather spend an eternity in Hell than even a moment in Heaven.
Click to expand...

God will give you your wish


----------



## toobfreak

Coyote said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot say I am sad.  She should have been out years ago.  I hope Trump brings a strict constitutionalist to the bench.
> 
> 
> 
> Like McCain, she hung on hoping to deny Trump another appointment.  Her politics were more important to her than her life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not her politics.
> 
> Her view on law and constitution.  And frankly she stayed involved to the end.  Why should she step just to please the right?
Click to expand...


She could have stepped down a few years ago and actually spent a little time enjoying life!  Apparently she had no life outside the court to enjoy.  Look at her, not exactly a party girl.  Don't think I ever even saw her smile.


----------



## Coyote

eagle1462010 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Karma.........so I do not engage my real opinion..........RIP...........and as always.......there will be a rush to replacement with a Borking of the replacement.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn’t you guys state you shouldn’t do that right before an election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never did............and your side would be drooling for a replacement had this been someone else...........Please save me the BS on this..............You will get a nomination down your throats before next year..........
> 
> Now you have to find another so called I've been raped actor.
Click to expand...

My side did not deny a president his right to fill a vacancy on the  claim that it should not be done right before an election.

I would not supported it.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Coyote said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should not celebrate her death. Treat the woman with respect damn it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as many are concerned....she didn't treat the Constitution or our rights with respect...
> 
> Hence the celebration
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meaningless. Do you remember how the liberals celebrated Scalia's sudden death? _Don't be like them._ Please. I beg of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are no different Templar.  It is partisan human nature.
Click to expand...


Is there any evidence of this celebration of Scalia’s death?


----------



## progressive hunter

Flash said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of how the election turns out the Republicans are in charge of the Senate and Trump is President until the end of January next year.  Plenty of time to get a nice Conservative to replace the Libtard bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> NO CONSERVATIVES,,, we need a constitutionalist,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No friggin Liberal has ever even read the Constitution no less be a Constitutionalist.
Click to expand...

DUH,,,


----------



## blastoff

While I have compassion for her family and friends, colleagues and whatnot at this time at the passing of Justice Ginsburg, I’m also thinking, on behalf of our nation’s future, yabba dabba doo!!!  Chalk up another conservative to the Court.


----------



## theHawk

Coyote said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Karma.........so I do not engage my real opinion..........RIP...........and as always.......there will be a rush to replacement with a Borking of the replacement.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn’t you guys state you shouldn’t do that right before an election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  Obama’s pick was too radical for a Republican Senate to confirm.  I doubt President Trump will have that problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit you are a hypocrite.
Click to expand...

How so?  McConnell has already stated he will put to vote any nominee even through the election.  It’s a Republican Senate and President, not split party like it was before.


----------



## basquebromance

Ginsburg dictated this statement to her granddaughter Clara Spera: "My most fervent wish is that I will not be replaced until a new president is installed."









						Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg, Champion Of Gender Equality, Dies At 87
					

Ginsburg, the second woman to serve on the Supreme Court, died from complications from cancer. Her death will set in motion what promises to be a tumultuous political battle over who will succeed her.




					www.npr.org


----------



## toobfreak

Johnlaw said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had to admire her for she stayed true to her values and beliefs and worked tirelessly all of her adult life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So did Adolf Hitler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Adolf Hitler????...it is impossible to get more inane than that.
Click to expand...


Yeah, you.


----------



## progressive hunter

Coyote said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Karma.........so I do not engage my real opinion..........RIP...........and as always.......there will be a rush to replacement with a Borking of the replacement.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn’t you guys state you shouldn’t do that right before an election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never did............and your side would be drooling for a replacement had this been someone else...........Please save me the BS on this..............You will get a nomination down your throats before next year..........
> 
> Now you have to find another so called I've been raped actor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My side did not deny a president his right to fill a vacancy on the  claim that it should not be done right before an election.
> 
> I would not supported it.
Click to expand...

who cares what you think???


----------



## Coyote

Flash said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of how the election turns out the Republicans are in charge of the Senate and Trump is President until the end of January next year.  Plenty of time to get a nice Conservative to replace the Libtard bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> NO CONSERVATIVES,,, we need a constitutionalist,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No friggin Liberal has ever even read the Constitution no less be a Constitutionalist.
Click to expand...

I think at thispoint liberals know more about the Constitution then Trumpists.


----------



## Flash

If the filthy Democrats had a chance to replace a Conservative with a Liberal they would sure as hell do it.

Lets hope the RINOs don't get cold feet.  If they do Trump will set them straight.


----------



## basquebromance

"Trump should nominate the brilliant, unimpeachable, courtly Miguel Estrada. 

Even Democrats couldn't come up with a reason to oppose him -- other than the fact that he's Hispanic and they'd hate that."


----------



## JimBowie1958

Slyhunter said:


> in before print press reports. Ginsberg is dead. Trump can nominate a new one come Monday. yeehaaa.


I really hope that Trump thinks carefully about his next pick to replac3e her on the SCOTUS.

To replace her with an ideologue would be an inflamatory, provocative act that will drive democrat voters to the polls in extremely high turn out.

As for RGB, may God welcome her and ease her soul.

RIP, RGB.


----------



## progressive hunter

basquebromance said:


> Ginsburg dictated this statement to her granddaughter Clara Spera: "My most fervent wish is that I will not be replaced until a new president is installed."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg, Champion Of Gender Equality, Dies At 87
> 
> 
> Ginsburg, the second woman to serve on the Supreme Court, died from complications from cancer. Her death will set in motion what promises to be a tumultuous political battle over who will succeed her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org


her wishs dont mean shit,,,


----------



## Coyote

toobfreak said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot say I am sad.  She should have been out years ago.  I hope Trump brings a strict constitutionalist to the bench.
> 
> 
> 
> Like McCain, she hung on hoping to deny Trump another appointment.  Her politics were more important to her than her life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not her politics.
> 
> Her view on law and constitution.  And frankly she stayed involved to the end.  Why should she step just to please the right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She could have stepped down a few years ago and actually spent a little time enjoying life!  Apparently she had no life outside the court to enjoy.  Look at her, not exactly a party girl.  Don't think I ever even saw her smile.
Click to expand...

What is wrong with loving your work?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

TemplarKormac said:


> When prominent people die, it never ceases to bring the absolute filth out in some people on this board. I am truly disgusted.
> 
> This is what politics has done to you. It has bred such hatred and contempt that you celebrate the death of someone you disagree with. I didn't like Ginsberg, AT ALL, but not to the point where I would ever celebrate her death.
> 
> POLITICS BE DAMNED. An honorable person has left this world.
> 
> Yes I am angry. I am incensed. And I most certainly think less of some of you now.
> 
> THIS IS NOT HOW WE TREAT PEOPLE!



Oh, so after Trump dies....THEN you'll speak positively about him?
Right
If the Left wants respect from the Right.....they best learn to GIVE it.

Did you object to this...or did you love it?


----------



## JLW

toobfreak said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had to admire her for she stayed true to her values and beliefs and worked tirelessly all of her adult life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So did Adolf Hitler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Adolf Hitler????...it is impossible to get more inane than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, you.
Click to expand...

Nah..It takes someone “special”  to bring up Adolph  Hitler. Save your pearls of wisdom for the bathroom wall.


----------



## basquebromance

“Real change, enduring change, happens one step at a time."

RBG - you were an American patriot.


----------



## progressive hunter

Coyote said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of how the election turns out the Republicans are in charge of the Senate and Trump is President until the end of January next year.  Plenty of time to get a nice Conservative to replace the Libtard bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> NO CONSERVATIVES,,, we need a constitutionalist,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No friggin Liberal has ever even read the Constitution no less be a Constitutionalist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think at thispoint liberals know more about the Constitution then Trumpists.
Click to expand...

youre kidding right???

youre all a bunch of baby killers,,,


----------



## toobfreak

BasicHumanUnit said:


> You know....the Left has a TON of nerve.
> They have covered Trump in a Universe of bad publicity and smear campaigns from day one......
> And all that is fine...all in good fun.......
> 
> I can't think of a single active radical Leftists here who wouldn't rejoice if Trump died.
> 
> Yet....they INSIST we "respect" theirs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statutes of Trump placed across the country by the rabid left.


We need a nude statue of Ruth now with her tits hanging down to her knees.  RESPECT FOR ALL!  Except when it comes to DJT.


----------



## eagle1462010

TemplarKormac said:


> When prominent people die, it never ceases to bring the absolute filth out in some people on this board. I am truly disgusted.
> 
> This is what politics has done to you. It has bred such hatred and contempt that you celebrate the death of someone you disagree with. I didn't like Ginsberg, AT ALL, but not to the point where I would ever celebrate her death.
> 
> POLITICS BE DAMNED. An honorable person has left this world.
> 
> Yes I am angry. I am incensed. And I most certainly think less of some of you now.
> 
> THIS IS NOT HOW WE TREAT PEOPLE!



Now why on earth would ANYONE want to be in a position until they are 87...........WHY..........you will never make me understand that .....................she could have retired during Obama and enjoyed herself..........and then the DNC would not be in this situation.............

This position is important to this county..........It will be filled quickly..........and will get very ugly.


----------



## Meister

Let's look at some reality...sad to see the old gal pass, but it is what it is.

With the election cycle so close, and with all the campaigning being done.
In reality, there isn't going to be enough time to get someone nominated,
pass the litmus test and voted on before Jan 16


----------



## Manonthestreet

Death Angel said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> needs to be a constitutionalist not a conservative,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would agree with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So we all agree-- Ted Cruz!
Click to expand...

no,,,,hearing some disturbing rumbles that Cruz was protecting subversives involved in attempt to get Trump out


----------



## progressive hunter

Coyote said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot say I am sad.  She should have been out years ago.  I hope Trump brings a strict constitutionalist to the bench.
> 
> 
> 
> Like McCain, she hung on hoping to deny Trump another appointment.  Her politics were more important to her than her life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not her politics.
> 
> Her view on law and constitution.  And frankly she stayed involved to the end.  Why should she step just to please the right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She could have stepped down a few years ago and actually spent a little time enjoying life!  Apparently she had no life outside the court to enjoy.  Look at her, not exactly a party girl.  Don't think I ever even saw her smile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is wrong with loving your work?
Click to expand...

because her work caused the death of millions of innocent babys,,


----------



## basquebromance

WillHaftawaite said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> We cannot let Cocaine Mitch put anyone on the Supreme Court.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably won't have a choice.
Click to expand...

 magnanimous mitch would NEVER go back on his word... would he?


----------



## Flash

Coyote said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of how the election turns out the Republicans are in charge of the Senate and Trump is President until the end of January next year.  Plenty of time to get a nice Conservative to replace the Libtard bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> NO CONSERVATIVES,,, we need a constitutionalist,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No friggin Liberal has ever even read the Constitution no less be a Constitutionalist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think at thispoint liberals know more about the Constitution then Trumpists.
Click to expand...



The fucking Libtards have never read the Constitution or understood the Bill of Rights.  We all know that.  Liberals are the scum of this country.  They look at the Bill of Rights as an impediment to making this country a Socialist shithole and would do away with it in a heart beat if they could.

Hopefully this idiot Ginsburg can be replace with a real American.


----------



## theHawk

It’s really RBG’s fault.  She should had stepped down long ago.  I stated so long ago.


----------



## JoeMoma

Jackson said:


> I cannot say I am sad.  She should have been out years ago.  I hope Trump brings a strict constitutionalist to the bench.


I agree that she should have retired years ago.  She should have retired while Obama was president if she wanted another liberal to replace her.  

I hope Trump will quickly be able to replace her with a conservative; however, don't be surprised if Mitt Romney and Susan Collins go Rino.


----------



## progressive hunter

Meister said:


> Let's look at some reality...sad to see the old gal pass, but it is what it is.
> 
> With the election cycle so close, and with all the campaigning being done.
> In reality, there isn't going to be enough time to get someone nominated,
> pass the litmus test and voted on before Jan 16


why not,,,I dont see a problem,,,


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Coyote said:


> I think at thispoint liberals know more about the Constitution then Trumpists.



Know more about how to ignore it.

  Correct.


----------



## Coyote

theHawk said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Karma.........so I do not engage my real opinion..........RIP...........and as always.......there will be a rush to replacement with a Borking of the replacement.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn’t you guys state you shouldn’t do that right before an election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  Obama’s pick was too radical for a Republican Senate to confirm.  I doubt President Trump will have that problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit you are a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How so?  McConnell has already stated he will put to vote any nominee even through the election.  It’s a Republican Senate and President, not split party like it was before.
Click to expand...

Ah, thank for confirming you guys are hypocrites.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Coyote said:


> Didn’t you guys state you shouldn’t do that right before an election?



Nope.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Rest In Peace
Justice Ginsberg


----------



## Hellokitty

Death Angel said:


>




Respectfully screw her reverent wish...she knew she was in poor health for the last several years and could have stepped down during the O'Biden administration, but she thought Hillary was going to win so she took a gamble and lost...


----------



## WelfareQueen

MarcATL said:


> She was legendary. May she rest in peace.
> 
> That said, Republican doctrine says that we gotta wait until after the election before we can replace.
> 
> Gotta see what the American people wants to do and all.




No it was the Biden doctrine.  And the Dims said it was wrong.  So that means we will get a nominee before the election.  Yeah!!!


----------



## theHawk

Coyote said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of how the election turns out the Republicans are in charge of the Senate and Trump is President until the end of January next year.  Plenty of time to get a nice Conservative to replace the Libtard bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> NO CONSERVATIVES,,, we need a constitutionalist,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No friggin Liberal has ever even read the Constitution no less be a Constitutionalist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think at thispoint liberals know more about the Constitution then Trumpists.
Click to expand...

Where in the Constitution is there time limits on the nomination process? The elected Congress and POTUS have their terms until January 2021.


----------



## Death Angel

Coyote said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Karma.........so I do not engage my real opinion..........RIP...........and as always.......there will be a rush to replacement with a Borking of the replacement.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn’t you guys state you shouldn’t do that right before an election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never did............and your side would be drooling for a replacement had this been someone else...........Please save me the BS on this..............You will get a nomination down your throats before next year..........
> 
> Now you have to find another so called I've been raped actor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My side did not deny a president his right to fill a vacancy on the  claim that it should not be done right before an election.
> 
> I would not supported it.
Click to expand...

You dont have a say. Doesnt matter what you support


----------



## bigrebnc1775

OK time to fill that seat


----------



## Anathema

Death Angel said:


> God will give you your wish



If your God exists he’s already put me through 46 years of living Hell; the underworld cannot be any worse. Especially if people like RGB are in Heaven.


----------



## blastoff

JimBowie1958 said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> in before print press reports. Ginsberg is dead. Trump can nominate a new one come Monday. yeehaaa.
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope that Trump thinks carefully about his next pick to replac3e her on the SCOTUS.
> 
> To replace her with an ideologue would be an inflamatory, provocative act that will drive democrat voters to the polls in extremely high turn out.
> 
> As for RGB, may God welcome her and ease her soul.
> 
> RIP, RGB.
Click to expand...

LOL...


----------



## TemplarKormac

progressive hunter said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Karma.........so I do not engage my real opinion..........RIP...........and as always.......there will be a rush to replacement with a Borking of the replacement.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn’t you guys state you shouldn’t do that right before an election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never did............and your side would be drooling for a replacement had this been someone else...........Please save me the BS on this..............You will get a nomination down your throats before next year..........
> 
> Now you have to find another so called I've been raped actor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My side did not deny a president his right to fill a vacancy on the  claim that it should not be done right before an election.
> 
> I would not supported it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who cares what you think???
Click to expand...


I do.


----------



## Meister

Coyote said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of how the election turns out the Republicans are in charge of the Senate and Trump is President until the end of January next year.  Plenty of time to get a nice Conservative to replace the Libtard bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> NO CONSERVATIVES,,, we need a constitutionalist,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No friggin Liberal has ever even read the Constitution no less be a Constitutionalist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think at thispoint liberals know more about the Constitution then Trumpists.
Click to expand...

One thing to know about the Constitution, another thing to protect the Constitution.


----------



## skews13

Coyote said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> RIP.
> 
> Well, that will crank up the Senate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives will be dancing in the streets.
> 
> McConnewill show himself to be a hypocrite.
Click to expand...


Yes, and it could be the thing that costs Republicans the Senate. But lets go slowly here. Republicans in very close races may very well not vote the way people expect, given the fact it does come up for a vote. 

What it will do is set the stage for decisions that enrage women and minority voters in the states, that will change those state legislatures at an even faster pace than is currently happening. 

If conservatives think a younger, browner, more woman involved society is going to live under the thumb of right win rule. Sit back and enjoy what you will be witnessing over the next several years.


----------



## basquebromance

In this time of divisiveness, we could all learn from RBG and Scalia’s friendship


----------



## Death Angel

The only negative is that this will super motivate the pro baby killers to vote.


----------



## TemplarKormac




----------



## blastoff

Ding dong the witc...oh, never mind.


----------



## Rocko

RIP


----------



## Coyote

Meister said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of how the election turns out the Republicans are in charge of the Senate and Trump is President until the end of January next year.  Plenty of time to get a nice Conservative to replace the Libtard bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> NO CONSERVATIVES,,, we need a constitutionalist,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No friggin Liberal has ever even read the Constitution no less be a Constitutionalist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think at thispoint liberals know more about the Constitution then Trumpists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One thing to know about the Constitution, another thing to protect the Constitution.
Click to expand...

Trump is not doing that.


----------



## iceberg

Coyote said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot say I am sad.  She should have been out years ago.  I hope Trump brings a strict constitutionalist to the bench.
> 
> 
> 
> Like McCain, she hung on hoping to deny Trump another appointment.  Her politics were more important to her than her life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not her politics.
> 
> Her view on law and constitution.  And frankly she stayed involved to the end.  Why should she step just to please the right?
Click to expand...

why would trump step aside to please the left?

doesn't stop people from asking.


----------



## Flash

Ding-Dong! the Witch Is Dead

Lyrics
Once there was a wicked witch in the lovely land of Oz
And a wickeder, wickeder, wickeder witch there never, never was
She filled the folks in Munchkin land with terror and with dread
'Till one fine day from Kansas way a cyclone caught a house
That brought the wicked, wicked witch her doom
As she was flying on her broom
For the house fell on her head and the coroner pronounced her dead
And thru the town the joyous news was spread
Ding-dong, the witch is dead! Which old witch? The wicked witch
Ding-dong, the wicked witch is dead
Wake up, you sleepy head, rub your eyes, get out of bed
Wake up, the wicked witch is dead!
She's gone where the goblins go below, below, below, yo ho
Let's open up and sing, and ring the bells out
Ding-dong! the merry-o sing it high, sing it low
Let them know the wicked witch is dead
Ding-dong, the witch is dead! Which old witch? The wicked witch
Ding-dong, the wicked witch is dead
Wake up, you sleepy head, rub your eyes, get out of bed
Wake up, the wicked witch is dead!
She's gone where the goblins go below, below, below, yo ho
Let's open up and sing, and ring the bells out
Ding-dong! the merry-o sing it high, sing it low
Let them know the wicked witch is dead


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Coyote said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Karma.........so I do not engage my real opinion..........RIP...........and as always.......there will be a rush to replacement with a Borking of the replacement.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn’t you guys state you shouldn’t do that right before an election?
Click to expand...

Fuck it the gloves are off 
You shouldn't try to impeach a president for political reasons 
FUCK YOU COCK SUCKERS


----------



## iceberg

Coyote said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of how the election turns out the Republicans are in charge of the Senate and Trump is President until the end of January next year.  Plenty of time to get a nice Conservative to replace the Libtard bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> NO CONSERVATIVES,,, we need a constitutionalist,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No friggin Liberal has ever even read the Constitution no less be a Constitutionalist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think at thispoint liberals know more about the Constitution then Trumpists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One thing to know about the Constitution, another thing to protect the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is not doing that.
Click to expand...

please cite any direction violation of it or where he is attacking it.

be specific. just saying he's attacking it won't cut it.


----------



## progressive hunter

Coyote said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of how the election turns out the Republicans are in charge of the Senate and Trump is President until the end of January next year.  Plenty of time to get a nice Conservative to replace the Libtard bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> NO CONSERVATIVES,,, we need a constitutionalist,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No friggin Liberal has ever even read the Constitution no less be a Constitutionalist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think at thispoint liberals know more about the Constitution then Trumpists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One thing to know about the Constitution, another thing to protect the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is not doing that.
Click to expand...

hes doing it more than any democrat has,,,


----------



## Flash

TemplarKormac said:


>




Let her family morn her.  I will celebrate for America.


----------



## Anathema

basquebromance said:


> Ginsburg dictated this statement to her granddaughter Clara Spera: "My most fervent wish is that I will not be replaced until a new president is installed."]



We can’t wait four and a half years for a new POTUS to nominate her replacement.


----------



## Meister

Coyote said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of how the election turns out the Republicans are in charge of the Senate and Trump is President until the end of January next year.  Plenty of time to get a nice Conservative to replace the Libtard bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> NO CONSERVATIVES,,, we need a constitutionalist,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No friggin Liberal has ever even read the Constitution no less be a Constitutionalist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think at thispoint liberals know more about the Constitution then Trumpists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One thing to know about the Constitution, another thing to protect the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is not doing that.
Click to expand...

I whole heartedly disagree with your assessment of Trump.


----------



## TemplarKormac

basquebromance said:


> In this time of divisiveness, we could all learn from RBG and Scalia’s friendship



T H I S ^^^

Those two knew how to put their political differences aside and also how to value their friendship more. 

Why can't some of you do that?

Why?


----------



## Death Angel

Hellokitty said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Respectfully screw her reverent wish...she knew she was in poor health for the last several years and could have stepped down during the O'Biden administration, but she thought Hillary was going to win so she took a gamble and lost...
Click to expand...

Not arguing. Just put it out there.

If Trump doesnt take advantage of this IMMEDIATELY, hes a fool. I'm betting he will. It is his right and duty


----------



## WelfareQueen

So I expect a nominee to be named in the next week with a a vote in the Senate before the end of the year.  Great news.


----------



## Coyote

TemplarKormac said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Karma.........so I do not engage my real opinion..........RIP...........and as always.......there will be a rush to replacement with a Borking of the replacement.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn’t you guys state you shouldn’t do that right before an election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never did............and your side would be drooling for a replacement had this been someone else...........Please save me the BS on this..............You will get a nomination down your throats before next year..........
> 
> Now you have to find another so called I've been raped actor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My side did not deny a president his right to fill a vacancy on the  claim that it should not be done right before an election.
> 
> I would not supported it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who cares what you think???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do.
Click to expand...

Even though we disagree politically, you are a rare and decent person.  Hate seeing death of people celebrated solely for political leanings.


----------



## Orangecat

RIP RBG. 
Time for Trump and the Senate to fill the position.


----------



## 22lcidw

theHawk said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Karma.........so I do not engage my real opinion..........RIP...........and as always.......there will be a rush to replacement with a Borking of the replacement.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn’t you guys state you shouldn’t do that right before an election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  Obama’s pick was too radical for a Republican Senate to confirm.  I doubt President Trump will have that problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit you are a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How so?  McConnell has already stated he will put to vote any nominee even through the election.  It’s a Republican Senate and President, not split party like it was before.
Click to expand...

A few options. Push a Judge through before the election. Push a judge through after the election no matter who wins the Senate majority and the Presidency before the swearing in in 2021 or wait until after the swearing of the new Senate and President.


----------



## Coyote

Death Angel said:


> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Respectfully screw her reverent wish...she knew she was in poor health for the last several years and could have stepped down during the O'Biden administration, but she thought Hillary was going to win so she took a gamble and lost...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not arguing. Just put it out there.
> 
> If Trump doesnt take advantage of this IMMEDIATELY, hes a fool. I'm betting he will. *It is his right and duty*
Click to expand...

Funny.

You didn’t feel that way about Scalia’s vacancy.


----------



## WelfareQueen

I don't wish anyone dead.  But she was a horrible Justice.  Cant wait to see who Trump nominates.


----------



## Weatherman2020




----------



## bigrebnc1775

Coyote said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of how the election turns out the Republicans are in charge of the Senate and Trump is President until the end of January next year.  Plenty of time to get a nice Conservative to replace the Libtard bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> NO CONSERVATIVES,,, we need a constitutionalist,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No friggin Liberal has ever even read the Constitution no less be a Constitutionalist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think at thispoint liberals know more about the Constitution then Trumpists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One thing to know about the Constitution, another thing to protect the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is not doing that.
Click to expand...

No democrat was protecting the Constitution when they moved for impeachment

Time to fill that seat


----------



## Coyote

Flash said:


> Ding-Dong! the Witch Is Dead
> 
> Lyrics
> Once there was a wicked witch in the lovely land of Oz
> And a wickeder, wickeder, wickeder witch there never, never was
> She filled the folks in Munchkin land with terror and with dread
> 'Till one fine day from Kansas way a cyclone caught a house
> That brought the wicked, wicked witch her doom
> As she was flying on her broom
> For the house fell on her head and the coroner pronounced her dead
> And thru the town the joyous news was spread
> Ding-dong, the witch is dead! Which old witch? The wicked witch
> Ding-dong, the wicked witch is dead
> Wake up, you sleepy head, rub your eyes, get out of bed
> Wake up, the wicked witch is dead!
> She's gone where the goblins go below, below, below, yo ho
> Let's open up and sing, and ring the bells out
> Ding-dong! the merry-o sing it high, sing it low
> Let them know the wicked witch is dead
> Ding-dong, the witch is dead! Which old witch? The wicked witch
> Ding-dong, the wicked witch is dead
> Wake up, you sleepy head, rub your eyes, get out of bed
> Wake up, the wicked witch is dead!
> She's gone where the goblins go below, below, below, yo ho
> Let's open up and sing, and ring the bells out
> Ding-dong! the merry-o sing it high, sing it low
> Let them know the wicked witch is dead


Fuck you.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Coyote

Weatherman2020 said:


>


And fuckyou too,


----------



## JimBowie1958

RGB paid tribute to her friend Antonine Scalia.









						Read Justice Ginsburg’s moving tribute to her "best buddy" Justice Scalia
					

Why the friendship between the court's most outspoken liberal and its most outspoken conservative was so special.




					www.vox.com
				



*So it's no surprise that of all the tributes to Justice Scalia, who died Saturday of an apparent heart attack at the age of 79, Justice Ginsburg's is uniquely moving. It's a tribute to Scalia as an interlocutor, a fellow opera lover — including a reference to the opera Scalia/Ginsburg: A (Gentle) Parody of Operatic Proportions, which debuted in 2015 — and a "best buddy."*​​​


> *Toward the end of the opera Scalia/Ginsburg, tenor Scalia and soprano Ginsburg sing a duet: 'We are different, we are one,' different in our interpretation of written texts, one in our reverence for the Constitution and the institution we serve. From our years together at the D.C. Circuit, we were best buddies. We disagreed now and then, but when I wrote for the Court and received a Scalia dissent, the opinion ultimately released was notably better than my initial circulation. Justice Scalia nailed all the weak spots—the 'applesauce' and 'argle bargle'—and gave me just what I needed to strengthen the majority opinion. He was a jurist of captivating brilliance and wit, with a rare talent to make even the most sober judge laugh. The press referred to his 'energetic fervor,' 'astringent intellect,' 'peppery prose,' 'acumen,' and 'affability,' all apt descriptions. He was eminently quotable, his pungent opinions so clearly stated that his words never slipped from the reader’s grasp.*​*Justice Scalia once described as the peak of his days on the bench an evening at the Opera Ball when he joined two Washington National Opera tenors at the piano for a medley of songs. He called it the famous Three Tenors performance. He was, indeed, a magnificent performer. It was my great good fortune to have known him as working colleague and treasured friend.*​


​*It's easy to mourn the lack of civility in contemporary American politics; politicians on both sides talk glowingly about the time when Ronald Reagan could invite Democratic House Speaker Tip O'Neill to the White House for a drink to work out a conflict. It's just as easy to say that civility is for people who don't have the courage of their convictions — that if people genuinely disagree about what is best for America, they shouldn't have to put that aside for the sake of small talk.*​





Do Conservatives have her class?


----------



## Nosmo King

WillHaftawaite said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot say I am sad.  She should have been out years ago.  I hope Trump brings a strict constitutionalist to the bench.
> 
> 
> 
> He can only appoint a justice if he's president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which he can do up to January 21, 2021, even if he isn't re-elected
Click to expand...

The last 11 months of Barack Obama’s term was rejected when Moscow Mitch rejected Merrick Garland’s appointment.

Are you saying the constitution works one way for democrat presidents and another for republicans?


----------



## martybegan

Coyote said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Respectfully screw her reverent wish...she knew she was in poor health for the last several years and could have stepped down during the O'Biden administration, but she thought Hillary was going to win so she took a gamble and lost...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not arguing. Just put it out there.
> 
> If Trump doesnt take advantage of this IMMEDIATELY, hes a fool. I'm betting he will. *It is his right and duty*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny.
> 
> You didn’t feel that way about Scalia’s vacancy.
Click to expand...


In that case the opposing party controlled the Senate. In this case the in power party controls the Senate.

The dems would have done and would do the exact same thing if the situation was/were reversed.


----------



## JWBooth

About time. 
This is gonna be fun to watch.


----------



## Flash

Sorry bitch but you don't get a vote now.

The Americans that elected a Republican President and a Republican Senate get to make that call.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Slyhunter said:


> in before print press reports. Ginsberg is dead. Trump can nominate a new one come Monday. yeehaaa.


*YES!!!*

This is great news.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Coyote said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ding-Dong! the Witch Is Dead
> 
> Lyrics
> Once there was a wicked witch in the lovely land of Oz
> And a wickeder, wickeder, wickeder witch there never, never was
> She filled the folks in Munchkin land with terror and with dread
> 'Till one fine day from Kansas way a cyclone caught a house
> That brought the wicked, wicked witch her doom
> As she was flying on her broom
> For the house fell on her head and the coroner pronounced her dead
> And thru the town the joyous news was spread
> Ding-dong, the witch is dead! Which old witch? The wicked witch
> Ding-dong, the wicked witch is dead
> Wake up, you sleepy head, rub your eyes, get out of bed
> Wake up, the wicked witch is dead!
> She's gone where the goblins go below, below, below, yo ho
> Let's open up and sing, and ring the bells out
> Ding-dong! the merry-o sing it high, sing it low
> Let them know the wicked witch is dead
> Ding-dong, the witch is dead! Which old witch? The wicked witch
> Ding-dong, the wicked witch is dead
> Wake up, you sleepy head, rub your eyes, get out of bed
> Wake up, the wicked witch is dead!
> She's gone where the goblins go below, below, below, yo ho
> Let's open up and sing, and ring the bells out
> Ding-dong! the merry-o sing it high, sing it low
> Let them know the wicked witch is dead
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you.
Click to expand...

I told you the gloves are off 
You democrats earned what you are going to get.


----------



## Coyote

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Karma.........so I do not engage my real opinion..........RIP...........and as always.......there will be a rush to replacement with a Borking of the replacement.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn’t you guys state you shouldn’t do that right before an election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck it the gloves are off
> You shouldn't try to impeach a president for political reasons
> FUCK YOU COCK SUCKERS
Click to expand...


Corruption.


----------



## martybegan

Nosmo King said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot say I am sad.  She should have been out years ago.  I hope Trump brings a strict constitutionalist to the bench.
> 
> 
> 
> He can only appoint a justice if he's president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which he can do up to January 21, 2021, even if he isn't re-elected
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last 11 months of Barack Obama’s term was rejected when Moscow Mitch rejected Merrick Garland’s appointment.
> 
> Are you saying the constitution works one way for democrat presidents and another for republicans?
Click to expand...


The simple truth is it all depends on who controls the Senate, if they are in the same party as the president or not.

The Dems would do the exact same thing if the situation was reversed, in that case and now in this case.

Don't pretend they wouldn't.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Coyote said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And fuckyou too,
Click to expand...

The millions of dead black babies she murdered can laugh at her as she’s sent to hell.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

JimBowie1958 said:


> RGB paid tribute to her friend Antonine Scalia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read Justice Ginsburg’s moving tribute to her "best buddy" Justice Scalia
> 
> 
> Why the friendship between the court's most outspoken liberal and its most outspoken conservative was so special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vox.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So it's no surprise that of all the tributes to Justice Scalia, who died Saturday of an apparent heart attack at the age of 79, Justice Ginsburg's is uniquely moving. It's a tribute to Scalia as an interlocutor, a fellow opera lover — including a reference to the opera Scalia/Ginsburg: A (Gentle) Parody of Operatic Proportions, which debuted in 2015 — and a "best buddy."*​​​
> 
> 
> 
> *Toward the end of the opera Scalia/Ginsburg, tenor Scalia and soprano Ginsburg sing a duet: 'We are different, we are one,' different in our interpretation of written texts, one in our reverence for the Constitution and the institution we serve. From our years together at the D.C. Circuit, we were best buddies. We disagreed now and then, but when I wrote for the Court and received a Scalia dissent, the opinion ultimately released was notably better than my initial circulation. Justice Scalia nailed all the weak spots—the 'applesauce' and 'argle bargle'—and gave me just what I needed to strengthen the majority opinion. He was a jurist of captivating brilliance and wit, with a rare talent to make even the most sober judge laugh. The press referred to his 'energetic fervor,' 'astringent intellect,' 'peppery prose,' 'acumen,' and 'affability,' all apt descriptions. He was eminently quotable, his pungent opinions so clearly stated that his words never slipped from the reader’s grasp.*​*Justice Scalia once described as the peak of his days on the bench an evening at the Opera Ball when he joined two Washington National Opera tenors at the piano for a medley of songs. He called it the famous Three Tenors performance. He was, indeed, a magnificent performer. It was my great good fortune to have known him as working colleague and treasured friend.*​
> 
> 
> 
> ​*It's easy to mourn the lack of civility in contemporary American politics; politicians on both sides talk glowingly about the time when Ronald Reagan could invite Democratic House Speaker Tip O'Neill to the White House for a drink to work out a conflict. It's just as easy to say that civility is for people who don't have the courage of their convictions — that if people genuinely disagree about what is best for America, they shouldn't have to put that aside for the sake of small talk.*​
> View attachment 390403
> 
> Do Conservatives have her class?
Click to expand...

I don't have the time or patience for class or dignity.  

THIS IS WAR and an enemy was eliminated.


----------



## Anathema

Coyote said:


> What is wrong with loving your work?



EVERYTHING, when it’s work she should never have been allowed to do in the first place.


----------



## Coyote

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ding-Dong! the Witch Is Dead
> 
> Lyrics
> Once there was a wicked witch in the lovely land of Oz
> And a wickeder, wickeder, wickeder witch there never, never was
> She filled the folks in Munchkin land with terror and with dread
> 'Till one fine day from Kansas way a cyclone caught a house
> That brought the wicked, wicked witch her doom
> As she was flying on her broom
> For the house fell on her head and the coroner pronounced her dead
> And thru the town the joyous news was spread
> Ding-dong, the witch is dead! Which old witch? The wicked witch
> Ding-dong, the wicked witch is dead
> Wake up, you sleepy head, rub your eyes, get out of bed
> Wake up, the wicked witch is dead!
> She's gone where the goblins go below, below, below, yo ho
> Let's open up and sing, and ring the bells out
> Ding-dong! the merry-o sing it high, sing it low
> Let them know the wicked witch is dead
> Ding-dong, the witch is dead! Which old witch? The wicked witch
> Ding-dong, the wicked witch is dead
> Wake up, you sleepy head, rub your eyes, get out of bed
> Wake up, the wicked witch is dead!
> She's gone where the goblins go below, below, below, yo ho
> Let's open up and sing, and ring the bells out
> Ding-dong! the merry-o sing it high, sing it low
> Let them know the wicked witch is dead
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I told you the gloves are off
> You democrats earned what you are going to get.
Click to expand...


Just remember.  What goes around comes around.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Flash said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let her family morn her.  I will celebrate for America.
Click to expand...


Do as you will. I will not take part in it.


----------



## Lakhota

CNN just reported that RBG told her granddaughter before she died that she did not want Trump picking her successor.


----------



## mudwhistle

Is this thread closed yet?


----------



## Flash

If there was a Democrat President and a Democrat Senate and a Conservative Justice died they would fall all over themselves getting a stupid hate America Liberal to be the replacement.


----------



## Care4all

BasicHumanUnit said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should not celebrate her death. Treat the woman with respect damn it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as many are concerned....she didn't treat the Constitution or our rights with respect...
> 
> Hence the celebration
Click to expand...

You e to be kidding!!!  Can you give any exams of that???


----------



## basquebromance

Watch Trump nominate like Alex Jones or some shit


----------



## Coyote

Weatherman2020 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And fuckyou too,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The millions of dead black babies she murdered can laugh at her as she’s sent to hell.
Click to expand...

You don’t care about black babies.  That’s just a useful political point for you, faker.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Ruth Bader Ginsburg will receive this year’s Liberty Medal
					

A special tribute featuring music and video will be broadcast Sept. 17.




					www.inquirer.com
				



*Ruth Bader Ginsburg, an associate justice of the Supreme Court, has been selected as this year’s recipient of the Liberty Medal, the National Constitution Center announced Wednesday.*​​*According to Jeffrey Rosen, head of the NCC, Ginsburg will be the subject of a special video tribute in words and music to be broadcast live on Constitution Day, Sept. 17.*​​*The award makes special mention of her lifelong efforts to advance liberty and equality. Past recipients include Muhammad Ali, Mikhail Gorbachev, and Nelson Mandela. Last year’s recipient was former Supreme Court Justice Anthony M. Kennedy.*​​*The program in Ginsburg’s honor will feature performances by internationally known opera singers and tributes from some of her “special friends,” the NCC said. It will be produced by NBCUniversal.*​​*Known for her sharp legal opinions and forceful dissents — especially on behalf of women’s rights — Ginsburg is the first Jewish woman to serve on the Supreme Court. She was inducted late last year into the Only in America Hall of Fame at Philadelphia’s National Museum of American Jewish History and was the subject of the popular “Notorious RBG” exhibition there.*​

God welcome into your Holy City this mighty warrior for liberty, though she made mistakes, I believe her heart was in the right place for freedom and America.

RGB, RIP!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

basquebromance said:


>


Thank you God there will not be anyone else like her


----------



## iceberg

Coyote said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ding-Dong! the Witch Is Dead
> 
> Lyrics
> Once there was a wicked witch in the lovely land of Oz
> And a wickeder, wickeder, wickeder witch there never, never was
> She filled the folks in Munchkin land with terror and with dread
> 'Till one fine day from Kansas way a cyclone caught a house
> That brought the wicked, wicked witch her doom
> As she was flying on her broom
> For the house fell on her head and the coroner pronounced her dead
> And thru the town the joyous news was spread
> Ding-dong, the witch is dead! Which old witch? The wicked witch
> Ding-dong, the wicked witch is dead
> Wake up, you sleepy head, rub your eyes, get out of bed
> Wake up, the wicked witch is dead!
> She's gone where the goblins go below, below, below, yo ho
> Let's open up and sing, and ring the bells out
> Ding-dong! the merry-o sing it high, sing it low
> Let them know the wicked witch is dead
> Ding-dong, the witch is dead! Which old witch? The wicked witch
> Ding-dong, the wicked witch is dead
> Wake up, you sleepy head, rub your eyes, get out of bed
> Wake up, the wicked witch is dead!
> She's gone where the goblins go below, below, below, yo ho
> Let's open up and sing, and ring the bells out
> Ding-dong! the merry-o sing it high, sing it low
> Let them know the wicked witch is dead
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I told you the gloves are off
> You democrats earned what you are going to get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just remember.  What goes around comes around.
Click to expand...

does this apply to the "protestors" and those who have backed them over innocent victims?

just curious what you think payback is.


----------



## Flash

mudwhistle said:


> Is this thread closed yet?




We Americans need to gloat a little more.


----------



## eagle1462010

Nosmo King said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot say I am sad.  She should have been out years ago.  I hope Trump brings a strict constitutionalist to the bench.
> 
> 
> 
> He can only appoint a justice if he's president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which he can do up to January 21, 2021, even if he isn't re-elected
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last 11 months of Barack Obama’s term was rejected when Moscow Mitch rejected Merrick Garland’s appointment.
> 
> Are you saying the constitution works one way for democrat presidents and another for republicans?
Click to expand...

Elections have consequences ........The GOP rejected Obama and the appointment........gambling they would win the Senate and POTUS............

Dems lost..........States voice rejected Obama........and accepted Trump........

Spare me the outrage as your side would have been dancing.....and pushing the power through if they could..........You know it and we know it.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

skews13 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> RIP.
> 
> Well, that will crank up the Senate.
> 
> 
> 
> OK we've mourned long enough,, time to put a constitutionalist like ted cruz or mike lee in there,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that happens, The Biden administration will be well within its right to expand the entire federal court system, including the Supreme Court. This one would cost Republicans big time, if they go down that road.
Click to expand...


  Oh really?
Why would that give them the right to expand SCOTUS and the federal court system?


----------



## JimBowie1958

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> I don't have the time or patience for class or dignity.
> THIS IS WAR and an enemy was eliminated.


RGB was not  a Marxist.

Why do you consider her 'the enemy'?


----------



## Correll

TemplarKormac said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this time of divisiveness, we could all learn from RBG and Scalia’s friendship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T H I S ^^^
> 
> Those two knew how to put their political differences aside and also how to value their friendship more.
> 
> Why can't some of you do that?
> 
> Why?
Click to expand...



Because they have been such assholes for so long.


----------



## iceberg

HereWeGoAgain said:


> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> RIP.
> 
> Well, that will crank up the Senate.
> 
> 
> 
> OK we've mourned long enough,, time to put a constitutionalist like ted cruz or mike lee in there,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that happens, The Biden administration will be well within its right to expand the entire federal court system, including the Supreme Court. This one would cost Republicans big time, if they go down that road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh really?
> Why would that give them the right to expand SCOTUS and the federal court system?
Click to expand...

they "really really really really really really want to"


----------



## Coyote

Flash said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this thread closed yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We Americans need to gloat a little more.
Click to expand...

Speak for yourself.  You don’t represent all Americans.


----------



## Polishprince

Lakhota said:


> CNN just reported that RBG told her granddaughter before she died that she did not want Trump picking her successor.




I guess that's just tough shit, because Donald J Trump is President, and will be making an appointment.

Since Sleepy Joe doesn't like the Biden Rule that McConnell honored last time, we can expect the appointment for replacement immediately.


----------



## eagle1462010

Coyote said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Karma.........so I do not engage my real opinion..........RIP...........and as always.......there will be a rush to replacement with a Borking of the replacement.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn’t you guys state you shouldn’t do that right before an election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck it the gloves are off
> You shouldn't try to impeach a president for political reasons
> FUCK YOU COCK SUCKERS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Corruption.
Click to expand...

LOL...........Corruption...........Obama corruption.......Ukraine curruption.........Kav versus Ford BS..........IRS attacking conservatives..........Russia BS........

Your side has no leg to stand on there.


----------



## Death Angel

martybegan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Respectfully screw her reverent wish...she knew she was in poor health for the last several years and could have stepped down during the O'Biden administration, but she thought Hillary was going to win so she took a gamble and lost...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not arguing. Just put it out there.
> 
> If Trump doesnt take advantage of this IMMEDIATELY, hes a fool. I'm betting he will. *It is his right and duty*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny.
> 
> You didn’t feel that way about Scalia’s vacancy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In that case the opposing party controlled the Senate. In this case the in power party controls the Senate.
> 
> The dems would have done and would do the exact same thing if the situation was/were reversed.
Click to expand...

Exactly, and most of us don't give a damn about the Democrat's biased concept of "fair." Dems have declared war and we need to fight to win.


----------



## Care4all

Flash said:


> If there was a Democrat President and a Democrat Senate and a Conservative Justice died they would fall all over themselves getting a stupid hate America Liberal to be the replacement.


Let the American people/voter decide....  as McConnell said.


----------



## Norman

My condolences. This will be talked about a lot in the future.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Coyote said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ding-Dong! the Witch Is Dead
> 
> Lyrics
> Once there was a wicked witch in the lovely land of Oz
> And a wickeder, wickeder, wickeder witch there never, never was
> She filled the folks in Munchkin land with terror and with dread
> 'Till one fine day from Kansas way a cyclone caught a house
> That brought the wicked, wicked witch her doom
> As she was flying on her broom
> For the house fell on her head and the coroner pronounced her dead
> And thru the town the joyous news was spread
> Ding-dong, the witch is dead! Which old witch? The wicked witch
> Ding-dong, the wicked witch is dead
> Wake up, you sleepy head, rub your eyes, get out of bed
> Wake up, the wicked witch is dead!
> She's gone where the goblins go below, below, below, yo ho
> Let's open up and sing, and ring the bells out
> Ding-dong! the merry-o sing it high, sing it low
> Let them know the wicked witch is dead
> Ding-dong, the witch is dead! Which old witch? The wicked witch
> Ding-dong, the wicked witch is dead
> Wake up, you sleepy head, rub your eyes, get out of bed
> Wake up, the wicked witch is dead!
> She's gone where the goblins go below, below, below, yo ho
> Let's open up and sing, and ring the bells out
> Ding-dong! the merry-o sing it high, sing it low
> Let them know the wicked witch is dead
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I told you the gloves are off
> You democrats earned what you are going to get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just remember.  What goes around comes around.
Click to expand...

And your gonna eat the shit you Leftards have been spewing.


----------



## Grumblenuts

R.I.P. 
Job well done. Thanks!


----------



## Flash

TemplarKormac said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let her family morn her.  I will celebrate for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do as you will. I will not take part in it.
Click to expand...



When tyrants pass on it is a time for celebration.  She made a lot of really terrible decisions for this country.

It is not a personal disdain, just political.


----------



## basquebromance

"When I’m sometimes asked when will there be enough women on the supreme court? And I say ‘When there are 9.’ People are shocked. But there’d been 9 men, and nobody’s ever raised a question about that." - RBG


----------



## Nosmo King

martybegan said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot say I am sad.  She should have been out years ago.  I hope Trump brings a strict constitutionalist to the bench.
> 
> 
> 
> He can only appoint a justice if he's president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which he can do up to January 21, 2021, even if he isn't re-elected
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last 11 months of Barack Obama’s term was rejected when Moscow Mitch rejected Merrick Garland’s appointment.
> 
> Are you saying the constitution works one way for democrat presidents and another for republicans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The simple truth is it all depends on who controls the Senate, if they are in the same party as the president or not.
> 
> The Dems would do the exact same thing if the situation was reversed, in that case and now in this case.
> 
> Don't pretend they wouldn't.
Click to expand...

Wrong! The ‘Grim Reaper’ from Kentucky plays fast and loose with rules. 

I refer you to his actions during the impeachment trial.


----------



## Coyote

HereWeGoAgain said:


> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> RIP.
> 
> Well, that will crank up the Senate.
> 
> 
> 
> OK we've mourned long enough,, time to put a constitutionalist like ted cruz or mike lee in there,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that happens, The Biden administration will be well within its right to expand the entire federal court system, including the Supreme Court. This one would cost Republicans big time, if they go down that road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh really?
> Why would that give them the right to expand SCOTUS and the federal court system?
Click to expand...

Frankly...the way the denied Merrick Garland should...this could be interesting.

If they expand..or even if they don’t, term limits would be a good idea.  It would make process less political.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Her “disagreements” with the constitution and biased decisions based on solely partisan grounds (in defiance of that very same document) demands no shedding of tears or platitudes which are not sincere.
She is one of many instrumental reasons we are at the place we now...teetering on the brink of something that no one knows which way our country and society will fall.








						Watch: The Moment a Camera Caught Ruth Bader Ginsburg Trashing the Constitution
					

'I would not look to the U.S. Constitution...'




					www.westernjournal.com


----------



## blastoff

RIP indeed, toes up in the marble orchard.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

basquebromance said:


> America as we know it just died with her



  In a way thats true. And good riddance.
Now we can get back to a Constitutionalist SCOTUS.


----------



## TemplarKormac

This entire thread makes me seethe with rage. Nothing much triggers me, but this did.  This display of utter contempt and hatred is more triggering than anything a vile right or left troll could ever say to me on this board.


----------



## Coyote

Correll said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this time of divisiveness, we could all learn from RBG and Scalia’s friendship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T H I S ^^^
> 
> Those two knew how to put their political differences aside and also how to value their friendship more.
> 
> Why can't some of you do that?
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because they have been such assholes for so long.
Click to expand...

Pot. Kettle. Black.


----------



## Orangecat

JustAGuy1 said:


> Stop. If the roles had been reversed Dems would have shoved their nominee through too. Don't pretend they wouldn't have.


Exactly. 
Elections have consequences and, when you fail to take the Senate and POTUS, you've got no say in SCOTUS appointments. 
Remember when Reid went nuclear? Reap what you sow, LWNJs.


----------



## Dayton3

Hellokitty said:


> So what happens if the SCOTUS needs to making a ruling on the election outcome...



Ginsburg won't have a vote.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Coyote said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ding-Dong! the Witch Is Dead
> 
> Lyrics
> Once there was a wicked witch in the lovely land of Oz
> And a wickeder, wickeder, wickeder witch there never, never was
> She filled the folks in Munchkin land with terror and with dread
> 'Till one fine day from Kansas way a cyclone caught a house
> That brought the wicked, wicked witch her doom
> As she was flying on her broom
> For the house fell on her head and the coroner pronounced her dead
> And thru the town the joyous news was spread
> Ding-dong, the witch is dead! Which old witch? The wicked witch
> Ding-dong, the wicked witch is dead
> Wake up, you sleepy head, rub your eyes, get out of bed
> Wake up, the wicked witch is dead!
> She's gone where the goblins go below, below, below, yo ho
> Let's open up and sing, and ring the bells out
> Ding-dong! the merry-o sing it high, sing it low
> Let them know the wicked witch is dead
> Ding-dong, the witch is dead! Which old witch? The wicked witch
> Ding-dong, the wicked witch is dead
> Wake up, you sleepy head, rub your eyes, get out of bed
> Wake up, the wicked witch is dead!
> She's gone where the goblins go below, below, below, yo ho
> Let's open up and sing, and ring the bells out
> Ding-dong! the merry-o sing it high, sing it low
> Let them know the wicked witch is dead
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I told you the gloves are off
> You democrats earned what you are going to get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just remember.  What goes around comes around.
Click to expand...

Political Impeachment has you down by 35,000 reprisals We owe you that much if not more.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Nosmo King said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot say I am sad.  She should have been out years ago.  I hope Trump brings a strict constitutionalist to the bench.
> 
> 
> 
> He can only appoint a justice if he's president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which he can do up to January 21, 2021, even if he isn't re-elected
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last 11 months of Barack Obama’s term was rejected when Moscow Mitch rejected Merrick Garland’s appointment.
> 
> Are you saying the constitution works one way for democrat presidents and another for republicans?
Click to expand...




Nosmo King said:


> The last 11 months of Barack Obama’s term was rejected when Moscow Mitch rejected Merrick Garland’s appointment.



Yes, the LAST 11 MONTHS

Look up the Biden rule.




Nosmo King said:


> Are you saying the constitution works one way for democrat presidents and another for republicans?



Hardly.

Before the 2016 election, no one knew who the next president would be, D or R.


Lakhota said:


> CNN just reported that RBG told her granddaughter before she died that she did not want Trump picking her successor.




4th or 5th time that's been posted in this thread...


----------



## theHawk

RBG is a perfect example of Democrats unwilling to give up their power.  Her medical condition basically put her out of commission long ago.  It’s sad they kept her going at a job as important as SCOTUS when she could barely function.


Coyote said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Karma.........so I do not engage my real opinion..........RIP...........and as always.......there will be a rush to replacement with a Borking of the replacement.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn’t you guys state you shouldn’t do that right before an election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  Obama’s pick was too radical for a Republican Senate to confirm.  I doubt President Trump will have that problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit you are a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How so?  McConnell has already stated he will put to vote any nominee even through the election.  It’s a Republican Senate and President, not split party like it was before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, thank for confirming you guys are hypocrites.
Click to expand...

I see you still can’t find the text in the Constitution that prohibits a SCOTUS nomination and confirmation in this time frame.


----------



## martybegan

Nosmo King said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot say I am sad.  She should have been out years ago.  I hope Trump brings a strict constitutionalist to the bench.
> 
> 
> 
> He can only appoint a justice if he's president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which he can do up to January 21, 2021, even if he isn't re-elected
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last 11 months of Barack Obama’s term was rejected when Moscow Mitch rejected Merrick Garland’s appointment.
> 
> Are you saying the constitution works one way for democrat presidents and another for republicans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The simple truth is it all depends on who controls the Senate, if they are in the same party as the president or not.
> 
> The Dems would do the exact same thing if the situation was reversed, in that case and now in this case.
> 
> Don't pretend they wouldn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong! The ‘Grim Reaper’ from Kentucky plays fast and loose with rules.
> 
> I refer you to his actions during the impeachment trial.
Click to expand...


Nope, they play the same game, both sides. 

What Republicans did with Garland was 100% legal and Constitutional. If they push a nominee through before or after the election it's 100% constitutional. 

Dems would do the same thing.


----------



## TemplarKormac

basquebromance said:


> America as we know it just died with her



No. It did not. Your liberal utopia might have died with her, but America as I know it still stands tall. 

Stop exaggerating. Spare us the melodrama.


----------



## Mac1958

Coyote said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Karma.........so I do not engage my real opinion..........RIP...........and as always.......there will be a rush to replacement with a Borking of the replacement.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn’t you guys state you shouldn’t do that right before an election?
Click to expand...

They were just kidding.


----------



## iceberg

Coyote said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this thread closed yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We Americans need to gloat a little more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speak for yourself.  You don’t represent all Americans.
Click to expand...

who does?


----------



## Coyote

theHawk said:


> RBG is a perfect example of Democrats unwilling to give up their power.  Her medical condition basically put her out of commission long ago.  It’s sad they kept her going at a job as important as SCOTUS when she could barely function.
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Karma.........so I do not engage my real opinion..........RIP...........and as always.......there will be a rush to replacement with a Borking of the replacement.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn’t you guys state you shouldn’t do that right before an election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  Obama’s pick was too radical for a Republican Senate to confirm.  I doubt President Trump will have that problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit you are a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How so?  McConnell has already stated he will put to vote any nominee even through the election.  It’s a Republican Senate and President, not split party like it was before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, thank for confirming you guys are hypocrites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see you still can’t find the text in the Constitution that prohibits a SCOTUS nomination and confirmation in this time frame.
Click to expand...

I see you you didn’t apply before now.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Care4all said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there was a Democrat President and a Democrat Senate and a Conservative Justice died they would fall all over themselves getting a stupid hate America Liberal to be the replacement.
> 
> 
> 
> Let the American people decide....  as McConnell said.
Click to expand...


The American people don't elect Supreme Court justices.


----------



## Weatherman2020

TemplarKormac said:


> This entire thread makes me seethe with rage. Nothing much triggers me, but this did.  This display of utter contempt and hatred is more triggering than anything a vile right or left troll could ever say to me on this board.


Suck it up, buttercup. She was a decisive America hating asshole.


----------



## Flash

Care4all said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there was a Democrat President and a Democrat Senate and a Conservative Justice died they would fall all over themselves getting a stupid hate America Liberal to be the replacement.
> 
> 
> 
> Let the American people decide....  as McConnell said.
Click to expand...



When he made that statement there was an idiot Democrat in the house and a Republican Senate.  The people were split through their representatives.

Now the people have elected a Republican President and a Republican Senate so they have made their choice.

That hateful shithead Ginsburg will be replaced by a Conservative.  God bless Trump!


----------



## Nosmo King

eagle1462010 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot say I am sad.  She should have been out years ago.  I hope Trump brings a strict constitutionalist to the bench.
> 
> 
> 
> He can only appoint a justice if he's president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which he can do up to January 21, 2021, even if he isn't re-elected
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last 11 months of Barack Obama’s term was rejected when Moscow Mitch rejected Merrick Garland’s appointment.
> 
> Are you saying the constitution works one way for democrat presidents and another for republicans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Elections have consequences ........The GOP rejected Obama and the appointment........gambling they would win the Senate and POTUS............
> 
> Dems lost..........States voice rejected Obama........and accepted Trump........
> 
> Spare me the outrage as your side would have been dancing.....and pushing the power through if they could..........You know it and we know it.
Click to expand...

There’s that pesky constitution that says a president serves a four year term


----------



## Lakhota

Polishprince said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNN just reported that RBG told her granddaughter before she died that she did not want Trump picking her successor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that's just tough shit, because Donald J Trump is President, and will be making an appointment.
> 
> Since Sleepy Joe doesn't like the Biden Rule that McConnell honored last time, we can expect the appointment for replacement immediately.
Click to expand...


Remember Merrick Garland?  The American people should make that decision in the upcoming election - which is only 45 days away.  Remember Mitch McConnell's words for not allowing a Senate vote on Merrick Garland?


----------



## basquebromance

there are now 3 branches of government on the ballot in November

the election of our life!


----------



## Peace

May she Rest In Peace... Now let the death match in the Senate begin!!!

Wouldn’t it be funny Donald nominates Hillary to replace Ruth?


----------



## Coyote

TemplarKormac said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> America as we know it just died with her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. It did not. Your liberal utopia might have died with her, but America as I know it still stands tall.
> 
> Stop exaggerating. Spare us the melodrama.
Click to expand...

It isn’t a liberal utopia.  It is a balance.  And includes some fundamental rights to me as a woman.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Dayton3 said:


> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what happens if the SCOTUS needs to making a ruling on the election outcome...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ginsburg won't have a vote.
Click to expand...

Now that she’s dead she’ll vote Biden ten or eleven times.


----------



## iceberg

normally i would say they took advantage of the biden rule on obama, time to do as they say, so to speak.

but we're way beyond normal times. really doesn't matter what i think, the dems made this war and in war, you do what you have to do.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Correll said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this time of divisiveness, we could all learn from RBG and Scalia’s friendship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T H I S ^^^
> 
> Those two knew how to put their political differences aside and also how to value their friendship more.
> 
> Why can't some of you do that?
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because they have been such assholes for so long.
Click to expand...


That doesn't mean we should repay it in kind.


----------



## Death Angel

Grumblenuts said:


> R.I.P.
> Job well done. Thanks!


May the souls of the millions who died because of her votes greet her


----------



## Hugo Furst

skews13 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> RIP.
> 
> Well, that will crank up the Senate.
> 
> 
> 
> OK we've mourned long enough,, time to put a constitutionalist like ted cruz or mike lee in there,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that happens, The Biden administration will be well within its right to expand the entire federal court system, including the Supreme Court. This one would cost Republicans big time, if they go down that road.
Click to expand...



FDR tried that




and failed


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Coyote said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Respectfully screw her reverent wish...she knew she was in poor health for the last several years and could have stepped down during the O'Biden administration, but she thought Hillary was going to win so she took a gamble and lost...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not arguing. Just put it out there.
> 
> If Trump doesnt take advantage of this IMMEDIATELY, hes a fool. I'm betting he will. *It is his right and duty*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny.
> 
> You didn’t feel that way about Scalia’s vacancy.
Click to expand...

That was before the political impeachment of a duly elected president 
Payback time


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Coyote said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> RIP.
> 
> Well, that will crank up the Senate.
> 
> 
> 
> OK we've mourned long enough,, time to put a constitutionalist like ted cruz or mike lee in there,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that happens, The Biden administration will be well within its right to expand the entire federal court system, including the Supreme Court. This one would cost Republicans big time, if they go down that road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh really?
> Why would that give them the right to expand SCOTUS and the federal court system?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Frankly...the way the denied Merrick Garland should...this could be interesting.
> 
> If they expand..or even if they don’t, term limits would be a good idea.  It would make process less political.
Click to expand...


  You didnt explain how that would give them the right.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Weatherman2020 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> This entire thread makes me seethe with rage. Nothing much triggers me, but this did.  This display of utter contempt and hatred is more triggering than anything a vile right or left troll could ever say to me on this board.
> 
> 
> 
> Suck it up, buttercup. She was a decisive America hating asshole.
Click to expand...


I don't care at this point in time what she was.


----------



## Anathema

basquebromance said:


> "When I’m sometimes asked when will there be enough women on the supreme court? And I say ‘When there are 9.’ People are shocked. But there’d been 9 men, and nobody’s ever raised a question about that." - RBG



Men are capable of bring proper Justices. Not so for women.


----------



## Flash

That asshole Ginsberg thought it was the Supreme Court's responsible to make law.  She needs to be replaced by somebody that understands the law.


----------



## Preacher

Good Riddance! Now nominate Amy Barrett!


----------



## eagle1462010

Mac1958 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Karma.........so I do not engage my real opinion..........RIP...........and as always.......there will be a rush to replacement with a Borking of the replacement.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn’t you guys state you shouldn’t do that right before an election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were just kidding.
Click to expand...

Spare me the fake outrage........recently the DNC was talking about stacking the Court if they get power...........

When you lose you change the rules.........And now you demand FAIRNESS when you know your side NEVER PLAYS FAIR.........You  would ram it home without vasoline for power.

You are about to get a taste of it back.


----------



## Death Angel

Maybe this will make Nancy Pelosi think about retiring and enjoying some ice cream


----------



## eagle1462010

Nosmo King said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot say I am sad.  She should have been out years ago.  I hope Trump brings a strict constitutionalist to the bench.
> 
> 
> 
> He can only appoint a justice if he's president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which he can do up to January 21, 2021, even if he isn't re-elected
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last 11 months of Barack Obama’s term was rejected when Moscow Mitch rejected Merrick Garland’s appointment.
> 
> Are you saying the constitution works one way for democrat presidents and another for republicans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Elections have consequences ........The GOP rejected Obama and the appointment........gambling they would win the Senate and POTUS............
> 
> Dems lost..........States voice rejected Obama........and accepted Trump........
> 
> Spare me the outrage as your side would have been dancing.....and pushing the power through if they could..........You know it and we know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There’s that pesky constitution that says a president serves a four year term
Click to expand...

And..........you will lose unless the Mail In Virus saves you........your burning the country and abused powers under covid are going to screw you...........

Only way you win is harvesting votes.


----------



## TemplarKormac




----------



## CrusaderFrank

Billy_Kinetta said:


> RIP.
> 
> Well, that will crank up the Senate.



Fill the seat! We can't let Xi pick the next SCOTUS Justice


----------



## Weatherman2020

So when does Trump take care of Hillary and Pelosi?


----------



## Correll

Coyote said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this time of divisiveness, we could all learn from RBG and Scalia’s friendship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T H I S ^^^
> 
> Those two knew how to put their political differences aside and also how to value their friendship more.
> 
> Why can't some of you do that?
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because they have been such assholes for so long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pot. Kettle. Black.
Click to expand...



You have very poor perception. I am one of the nicest men you are likely to meet.

I am only rude, when people really, really deserve it. 

And you people, have deserved it sooooo much.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Mac1958 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Karma.........so I do not engage my real opinion..........RIP...........and as always.......there will be a rush to replacement with a Borking of the replacement.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn’t you guys state you shouldn’t do that right before an election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were just kidding.
Click to expand...

Politically motivated impeachments paybacks are fucking bitch served cold and heartless


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

She never got an opportunity to enjoy retirement. Shameful


----------



## theHawk

Coyote said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> RBG is a perfect example of Democrats unwilling to give up their power.  Her medical condition basically put her out of commission long ago.  It’s sad they kept her going at a job as important as SCOTUS when she could barely function.
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Karma.........so I do not engage my real opinion..........RIP...........and as always.......there will be a rush to replacement with a Borking of the replacement.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn’t you guys state you shouldn’t do that right before an election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  Obama’s pick was too radical for a Republican Senate to confirm.  I doubt President Trump will have that problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit you are a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How so?  McConnell has already stated he will put to vote any nominee even through the election.  It’s a Republican Senate and President, not split party like it was before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, thank for confirming you guys are hypocrites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see you still can’t find the text in the Constitution that prohibits a SCOTUS nomination and confirmation in this time frame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see you you didn’t apply before now.
Click to expand...

The Constitution says the Senate must confirm, you didn’t care about that back in 2016?


----------



## eagle1462010

AzogtheDefiler said:


> She never got an opportunity to enjoy retirement. Shameful


Mind boggling


----------



## Mac1958

Reportedly Murkowski (R) has announced that she would not vote before the election.


----------



## Weatherman2020

CrusaderFrank said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> RIP.
> 
> Well, that will crank up the Senate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fill the seat! We can't let Xi pick the next SCOTUS Justice
Click to expand...

Ted Cruz. 
But for some real fun, Ben Shapiro.


----------



## beautress

Prayers up for the family and friends of Supreme Court Justice Ruth Bader Ginsberg who I noticed on tv a few moments ago that she passed. What a wonderful American. She had her point of view and was able to render her reasons for any given vote that she cast.

God bless all those who love a law that reconciles man to his country and brings men to realize that good laws bring a rightness to the individual, the family, and settles differences in accordance to the laws we live by since 1776, not to mention brotherhood and love for each other in the form of reverence for listening to the opinions of others which are borne of the human heart and pass within the bounds of goodness and rightness. I feel a loss in America, and a hope that through the decisions made in the Supreme Court that we approach our roots in America in a manner that reconciles mankind to God and to each other as members with a love for all our nation's founders suffered to bring us to be givers to other nations and a greater sense of caring for each other's needs.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Mac1958 said:


> Reportedly Murkowski (R) has announced that she would not vote before the election.



On the other hand,  Murkowski is a disgrace to her constituency.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Lakhota said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNN just reported that RBG told her granddaughter before she died that she did not want Trump picking her successor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that's just tough shit, because Donald J Trump is President, and will be making an appointment.
> 
> Since Sleepy Joe doesn't like the Biden Rule that McConnell honored last time, we can expect the appointment for replacement immediately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remember Merrick Garland?  The American people should make that decision in the upcoming election - which is only 45 days away.  Remember Mitch McConnell's words for not allowing a Senate vote on Merrick Garland?
Click to expand...

Remember that politically motivated impeachment?
Ain't this a bitch


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Coyote said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> RIP.
> 
> Well, that will crank up the Senate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives will be dancing in the streets.
> 
> McConnewill show himself to be a hypocrite.
Click to expand...


Nonsense.  Reverse the situation, and Schumer would already be planning hearings for next week.


----------



## Correll

TemplarKormac said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this time of divisiveness, we could all learn from RBG and Scalia’s friendship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T H I S ^^^
> 
> Those two knew how to put their political differences aside and also how to value their friendship more.
> 
> Why can't some of you do that?
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because they have been such assholes for so long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't mean we should repay it in kind.
Click to expand...




AzogtheDefiler said:


> She never got an opportunity to enjoy retirement. Shameful




That was her choice, motivated by her political and ideological bitterness and fervor.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

beautress said:


> Prayers up for the family and friends of Supreme Court Justice Ruth Bader Ginsberg who I noticed on tv a few moments ago that she passed. What a wonderful American. She had her point of view and was able to render her reasons for any given vote that she cast.
> 
> God bless all those who love a law that reconciles man to his country and brings men to realize that good laws bring a rightness to the individual, the family, and settles differences in accordance to the laws we live by since 1776, not to mention brotherhood and love for each other in the form of reverence for listening to the opinions of others which are borne of the human heart and pass within the bounds of goodness and rightness. I feel a loss in America, and a hope that through the decisions made in the Supreme Court that we approach our roots in America in a manner that reconciles mankind to God and to each other as members with a love for all our nation's founders suffered to bring us to be givers to other nations and a greater sense of caring for each other's needs.


Those nice words have gone to waste they fall on dead ears murdered by the democrat party from 2016 to 2020


----------



## Death Angel

Mac1958 said:


> Reportedly Murkowski (R) has announced that she would not vote before the election.


Thats ok. Trump is still president after the election.


----------



## Correll

Mac1958 said:


> Reportedly Murkowski (R) has announced that she would not vote before the election.




Her mind can be made right.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Coyote said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> America as we know it just died with her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. It did not. Your liberal utopia might have died with her, but America as I know it still stands tall.
> 
> Stop exaggerating. Spare us the melodrama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn’t a liberal utopia.  It is a balance.  And includes some fundamental rights to me as a woman.
Click to expand...


Newsflash, Coyote:

Your rights as a woman did not disappear. Don't let your objectivity disappear with it.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

skews13 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> RIP.
> 
> Well, that will crank up the Senate.
> 
> 
> 
> OK we've mourned long enough,, time to put a constitutionalist like ted cruz or mike lee in there,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that happens, The Biden administration will be well within its right to expand the entire federal court system, including the Supreme Court. This one would cost Republicans big time, if they go down that road.
Click to expand...


So Trump should appoint 5 new SCOTUS Justices today?


----------



## buttercup

Coyote said:


> oh my...another jerk making shallow Hitler comparisons because women want control of their reproductive choices.



Once you're pregnant, *you have already reproduced. * So the term "reproductive choices" is both inane and dishonest.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

TemplarKormac said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this time of divisiveness, we could all learn from RBG and Scalia’s friendship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T H I S ^^^
> 
> Those two knew how to put their political differences aside and also how to value their friendship more.
> 
> Why can't some of you do that?
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because they have been such assholes for so long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't mean we should repay it in kind.
Click to expand...

no we should do it 20 fold


----------



## eagle1462010

JFK Dems and Blue Dogs are basically gone from the DNC.............we now face the do it OR ELSE Crowd that the DNC has created.......

Negotiation with the DNC is now useless.............

So this is what is about to happen in SCOTUS


----------



## Redcurtain

May democrats weep


----------



## Polishprince

Lakhota said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNN just reported that RBG told her granddaughter before she died that she did not want Trump picking her successor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that's just tough shit, because Donald J Trump is President, and will be making an appointment.
> 
> Since Sleepy Joe doesn't like the Biden Rule that McConnell honored last time, we can expect the appointment for replacement immediately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remember Merrick Garland?  The American people should make that decision in the upcoming election - which is only 45 days away.  Remember Mitch McConnell's words for not allowing a Senate vote on Merrick Garland?
Click to expand...



I do remember the big fuss about Merrick Garland, and I'm sure that Sen. McConnell does as well.

He took a lot of heat, a lot of senators felt that the sitting President should have been allowed to have a justice confirmed in his last year.

He isn't going to take that kind of heat again, especially as the author of the Biden Doctrine is now leader of the Dem Party.


----------



## Rye Catcher

Not only do I disagree, I find your post reprehensible.


----------



## Orangecat

Rawley said:


> I think we all knew her seat was in the hands of the next President.


Until today's event. Now Trump gets the pick.


----------



## skews13

WillHaftawaite said:


> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> RIP.
> 
> Well, that will crank up the Senate.
> 
> 
> 
> OK we've mourned long enough,, time to put a constitutionalist like ted cruz or mike lee in there,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that happens, The Biden administration will be well within its right to expand the entire federal court system, including the Supreme Court. This one would cost Republicans big time, if they go down that road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> FDR tried that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and failed
Click to expand...


Wrong. McConnell has been doing exactly what FDR tried, and has succeeded. You are also going to find out this isn't the 1930's. You are now exactly 25 years away from whites in America no longer being the majority of the population.

But white conservatives are already losing politically. The women vote, along with the African American, and an exploding Latino vote, will be making huge changes to the country over just the next 5-10 years. You let a far right zealot come on the court and overturn Roe v Wade, and you'll be done starting with the next election. 

I would very confidently predict the flipping of at least 5 solidly red states to purple in just two elections, and 5 more purple swing states turning solidly blue.

This means more Democratic leaning districts after the next Census, and from that point it's the beginning f the end for much of conservative America on every issue dear to their hearts. 

America is becoming less white and less conservative my friend. That's a fact of life whether you can deal with it or not. I sure as hell wouldn't want to be an aging white male the day black and latina women start deciding how the end of your life is going to be.


----------



## Rye Catcher

Coyote said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> RIP.
> 
> Well, that will crank up the Senate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives will be dancing in the streets.
> 
> McConnewill show himself to be a hypocrite.
Click to expand...


That has been shown for decades.


----------



## Care4all

Not certain if this will be easy for Republicans in the Senate, to get this through....even without the filibuster.... not before the election....maybe not afterwards either....

There is Mitt, Collins, Murkowski, and who knows who else, who may not vote for whomever the nominee is.....in a lame duck session....especially if Biden wins in Nov.


----------



## Hugo Furst

skews13 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> RIP.
> 
> Well, that will crank up the Senate.
> 
> 
> 
> OK we've mourned long enough,, time to put a constitutionalist like ted cruz or mike lee in there,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that happens, The Biden administration will be well within its right to expand the entire federal court system, including the Supreme Court. This one would cost Republicans big time, if they go down that road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> FDR tried that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and failed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. McConnell has been doing exactly what FDR tried, and has succeeded. You are also going to find out this isn't the 1930's. You are now exactly 25 years away from whites in America no longer being the majority of the population.
> 
> But white conservatives are already losing politically. The women vote, along with the African American, and an exploding Latino vote, will be making huge changes to the country over just the next 5-10 years. You let a far right zealot come on the court and overturn Roe v Wade, and you'll be done starting with the next election.
> 
> I would very confidently predict the flipping of at least 5 solidly red states to purple in just two elections, and 5 more purple swing states turning solidly blue.
> 
> This means more Democratic leaning districts after the next Census, and from that point it's the beginning f the end for much of conservative America on every issue dear to their hearts.
> 
> America is becoming less white and less conservative my friend. That's a fact of life whether you can deal with it or not. I sure as hell wouldn't want to be an aging white male the day black and latina women start deciding how the end of your life is going to be.
Click to expand...


" Wrong. McConnell has been doing exactly what FDR tried, and has succeeded. "

You don't have a clue, do you?





__





						FDR announces “court-packing” plan
					

On February 5, 1937, President Franklin Roosevelt announces a plan to expand the Supreme Court to as many as 15 judges, allegedly to make it more efficient.




					www.history.com
				




" On February 5, 1937, President Franklin Roosevelt announces a controversial plan to expand the Supreme Court to as many as 15 judges, allegedly to make it more efficient. Critics immediately charged that Roosevelt was trying to “pack” the court and thus neutralize Supreme Court justices hostile to his New Deal. "


----------



## Coyote

Correll said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this time of divisiveness, we could all learn from RBG and Scalia’s friendship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T H I S ^^^
> 
> Those two knew how to put their political differences aside and also how to value their friendship more.
> 
> Why can't some of you do that?
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because they have been such assholes for so long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pot. Kettle. Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You have very poor perception. I am one of the nicest men you are likely to meet.
> 
> I am only rude, when people really, really deserve it.
> 
> And you people, have deserved it sooooo much.
Click to expand...

Funny that. Because you completely “generalize” “you people”.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

skews13 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> RIP.
> 
> Well, that will crank up the Senate.
> 
> 
> 
> OK we've mourned long enough,, time to put a constitutionalist like ted cruz or mike lee in there,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that happens, The Biden administration will be well within its right to expand the entire federal court system, including the Supreme Court. This one would cost Republicans big time, if they go down that road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> FDR tried that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and failed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. McConnell has been doing exactly what FDR tried, and has succeeded. You are also going to find out this isn't the 1930's. You are now exactly 25 years away from whites in America no longer being the majority of the population.
> 
> But white conservatives are already losing politically. The women vote, along with the African American, and an exploding Latino vote, will be making huge changes to the country over just the next 5-10 years. You let a far right zealot come on the court and overturn Roe v Wade, and you'll be done starting with the next election.
> 
> I would very confidently predict the flipping of at least 5 solidly red states to purple in just two elections, and 5 more purple swing states turning solidly blue.
> 
> This means more Democratic leaning districts after the next Census, and from that point it's the beginning f the end for much of conservative America on every issue dear to their hearts.
> 
> America is becoming less white and less conservative my friend. That's a fact of life whether you can deal with it or not. I sure as hell wouldn't want to be an aging white male the day black and latina women start deciding how the end of your life is going to be.
Click to expand...


Then you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## eagle1462010

Care4all said:


> Not certain if this will be easy for Republicans in the Senate, to get this through....even without the filibuster.... not before the election....maybe not afterwards either....
> 
> There is Mitt, Collins, Murkowski, and who knows who else, who may not vote for whomever the nominee is.....


That is how it works.........now your side must bribe the living hell out of the RINO'S to stop it........


----------



## iceberg

beautress said:


> Prayers up for the family and friends of Supreme Court Justice Ruth Bader Ginsberg who I noticed on tv a few moments ago that she passed. What a wonderful American. She had her point of view and was able to render her reasons for any given vote that she cast.
> 
> God bless all those who love a law that reconciles man to his country and brings men to realize that good laws bring a rightness to the individual, the family, and settles differences in accordance to the laws we live by since 1776, not to mention brotherhood and love for each other in the form of reverence for listening to the opinions of others which are borne of the human heart and pass within the bounds of goodness and rightness. I feel a loss in America, and a hope that through the decisions made in the Supreme Court that we approach our roots in America in a manner that reconciles mankind to God and to each other as members with a love for all our nation's founders suffered to bring us to be givers to other nations and a greater sense of caring for each other's needs.


i hope one day we can put politics aside and return to being decent human beings. this gives me hope others miss that too.

she was an inspiration to many in a time it was not easy to do. 

RIP.


----------



## Redcurtain

RIH


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

There will be no replacement until after the election.


----------



## Polishprince

Care4all said:


> Not certain if this will be easy for Republicans in the Senate, to get this through....even without the filibuster.... not before the election....maybe not afterwards either....
> 
> There is Mitt, Collins, Murkowski, and who knows who else, who may not vote for whomever the nominee is.....




If President Trump were to nominate Mike Lee, it would be difficult for Romney to denounce his own religion and vote against him


----------



## bigrebnc1775

eagle1462010 said:


> JFK Dems and Blue Dogs are basically gone from the DNC.............we now face the do it OR ELSE Crowd that the DNC has created.......
> 
> Negotiation with the DNC is now useless.............
> 
> So this is what is about to happen in SCOTUS


it's time to destroy the democrat party completely 
Bull in a china shop completely.


----------



## progressive hunter

Coyote said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And fuckyou too,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The millions of dead black babies she murdered can laugh at her as she’s sent to hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don’t care about black babies.  That’s just a useful political point for you, faker.
Click to expand...

they didnt kill any black babys,,,ginsberg and you did,,,


----------



## Care4all

TemplarKormac said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there was a Democrat President and a Democrat Senate and a Conservative Justice died they would fall all over themselves getting a stupid hate America Liberal to be the replacement.
> 
> 
> 
> Let the American people decide....  as McConnell said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The American people don't elect Supreme Court justices.
Click to expand...

Really?  

That's not what Mitch McConnell said, in 2016.... when Scalia died.


----------



## Correll

skews13 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> RIP.
> 
> Well, that will crank up the Senate.
> 
> 
> 
> OK we've mourned long enough,, time to put a constitutionalist like ted cruz or mike lee in there,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that happens, The Biden administration will be well within its right to expand the entire federal court system, including the Supreme Court. This one would cost Republicans big time, if they go down that road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> FDR tried that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and failed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. McConnell has been doing exactly what FDR tried, and has succeeded. You are also going to find out this isn't the 1930's. You are now exactly 25 years away from whites in America no longer being the majority of the population.
> 
> But white conservatives are already losing politically. The women vote, along with the African American, and an exploding Latino vote, will be making huge changes to the country over just the next 5-10 years. You let a far right zealot come on the court and overturn Roe v Wade, and you'll be done starting with the next election.
> 
> I would very confidently predict the flipping of at least 5 solidly red states to purple in just two elections, and 5 more purple swing states turning solidly blue.
> 
> This means more Democratic leaning districts after the next Census, and from that point it's the beginning f the end for much of conservative America on every issue dear to their hearts.
> 
> America is becoming less white and less conservative my friend. That's a fact of life whether you can deal with it or not. I sure as hell wouldn't want to be an aging white male the day black and latina women start deciding how the end of your life is going to be.
Click to expand...



Jeez, that sounds threatening. So much for multiculturalism and diversity being our strength. 

What are you implying that the minority majority might do to us "aging white males"?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Correll said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this time of divisiveness, we could all learn from RBG and Scalia’s friendship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T H I S ^^^
> 
> Those two knew how to put their political differences aside and also how to value their friendship more.
> 
> Why can't some of you do that?
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because they have been such assholes for so long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't mean we should repay it in kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> She never got an opportunity to enjoy retirement. Shameful
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That was her choice, motivated by her political and ideological bitterness and fervor.
Click to expand...


She wanted Hillary to appoint either Barack or Michelle to fill her seat


----------



## Coyote

WillHaftawaite said:


> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> RIP.
> 
> Well, that will crank up the Senate.
> 
> 
> 
> OK we've mourned long enough,, time to put a constitutionalist like ted cruz or mike lee in there,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that happens, The Biden administration will be well within its right to expand the entire federal court system, including the Supreme Court. This one would cost Republicans big time, if they go down that road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> FDR tried that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and failed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. McConnell has been doing exactly what FDR tried, and has succeeded. You are also going to find out this isn't the 1930's. You are now exactly 25 years away from whites in America no longer being the majority of the population.
> 
> But white conservatives are already losing politically. The women vote, along with the African American, and an exploding Latino vote, will be making huge changes to the country over just the next 5-10 years. You let a far right zealot come on the court and overturn Roe v Wade, and you'll be done starting with the next election.
> 
> I would very confidently predict the flipping of at least 5 solidly red states to purple in just two elections, and 5 more purple swing states turning solidly blue.
> 
> This means more Democratic leaning districts after the next Census, and from that point it's the beginning f the end for much of conservative America on every issue dear to their hearts.
> 
> America is becoming less white and less conservative my friend. That's a fact of life whether you can deal with it or not. I sure as hell wouldn't want to be an aging white male the day black and latina women start deciding how the end of your life is going to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> " Wrong. McConnell has been doing exactly what FDR tried, and has succeeded. "
> 
> You don't have a clue, do you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDR announces “court-packing” plan
> 
> 
> On February 5, 1937, President Franklin Roosevelt announces a plan to expand the Supreme Court to as many as 15 judges, allegedly to make it more efficient.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.history.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " On February 5, 1937, President Franklin Roosevelt announces a controversial plan to expand the Supreme Court to as many as 15 judges, allegedly to make it more efficient. Critics immediately charged that Roosevelt was trying to “pack” the court and thus neutralize Supreme Court justices hostile to his New Deal. "
Click to expand...

And that was very controversial.

But was McConnell’s blocking of Merrick Garland, who was far from a flaming liberal.

What I have heard and what makes sense to me, is term limits.  Right now, SCOTUS opportunities are so rare, they assume outsize political importance,  Term limits would reduce that.


----------



## Anathema

Mac1958 said:


> Reportedly Murkowski (R) has announced that she would not vote before the election.



If she does so, she should be dragged out onto the Mall and executed for Treason.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Care4all said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there was a Democrat President and a Democrat Senate and a Conservative Justice died they would fall all over themselves getting a stupid hate America Liberal to be the replacement.
> 
> 
> 
> Let the American people decide....  as McConnell said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The American people don't elect Supreme Court justices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?
> 
> That's not what Mitch McConnell said, in 2016.... when Scalia died.
Click to expand...


When Scalia was murdered for pointing out that Obama was spying on SCOTUS


----------



## ImAlwaysRight

RBG put her politics before the constitution and she did something NO Supreme Court Justice should ever do, she came out against a presidential candidate/nominee.


----------



## Coyote

beautress said:


> Prayers up for the family and friends of Supreme Court Justice Ruth Bader Ginsberg who I noticed on tv a few moments ago that she passed. What a wonderful American. She had her point of view and was able to render her reasons for any given vote that she cast.
> 
> God bless all those who love a law that reconciles man to his country and brings men to realize that good laws bring a rightness to the individual, the family, and settles differences in accordance to the laws we live by since 1776, not to mention brotherhood and love for each other in the form of reverence for listening to the opinions of others which are borne of the human heart and pass within the bounds of goodness and rightness. I feel a loss in America, and a hope that through the decisions made in the Supreme Court that we approach our roots in America in a manner that reconciles mankind to God and to each other as members with a love for all our nation's founders suffered to bring us to be givers to other nations and a greater sense of caring for each other's needs.


Thank you for one of the best posts in this thread


----------



## Orangecat

Lakhota said:


> CNN just reported that RBG told her granddaughter before she died that she did not want Trump picking her successor.


True or not, that is legally irrelevant.


----------



## Coyote

CrusaderFrank said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there was a Democrat President and a Democrat Senate and a Conservative Justice died they would fall all over themselves getting a stupid hate America Liberal to be the replacement.
> 
> 
> 
> Let the American people decide....  as McConnell said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The American people don't elect Supreme Court justices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?
> 
> That's not what Mitch McConnell said, in 2016.... when Scalia died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When Scalia was murdered for pointing out that Obama was spying on SCOTUS
Click to expand...

Oh God.  You guys and conspiracy theories.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Murkowski, Collins, Graham and Romney are more than likely not going to vote for the nominee. That's it. That's all. Stew in your anger, it isn't happening before the election. 

All Trump has left before him now is to make a recess appointment. And that is doubtful.


----------



## eagle1462010

bigrebnc1775 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> JFK Dems and Blue Dogs are basically gone from the DNC.............we now face the do it OR ELSE Crowd that the DNC has created.......
> 
> Negotiation with the DNC is now useless.............
> 
> So this is what is about to happen in SCOTUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's time to destroy the democrat party completely
> Bull in a china shop completely.
Click to expand...

The abuse of power under Obama was EPIC.........The last 4 years has been Pathetic............Russia.....peeing whores.....Kav night mare with a fake I'm Raped Ford from 35 years ago........disgusting............

Now......the gaslight the whole country on fire and they say look what THEY DID............
They are BS now.............we have no reason not to ram this confirmation down their throats...............NO DOUBT they would do it to us............

It's a War now.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

iceberg said:


> normally i would say they took advantage of the biden rule on obama, time to do as they say, so to speak.
> 
> but we're way beyond normal times. really doesn't matter what i think, the dems made this war and in war, you do what you have to do.


Thank you this is war and you hit until the enemy can no longer fight and then you hit them again and their families


----------



## TemplarKormac

bigrebnc1775 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this time of divisiveness, we could all learn from RBG and Scalia’s friendship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T H I S ^^^
> 
> Those two knew how to put their political differences aside and also how to value their friendship more.
> 
> Why can't some of you do that?
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because they have been such assholes for so long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't mean we should repay it in kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no we should do it 20 fold
Click to expand...


I will not take part in this savagery.


----------



## Correll

Coyote said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this time of divisiveness, we could all learn from RBG and Scalia’s friendship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T H I S ^^^
> 
> Those two knew how to put their political differences aside and also how to value their friendship more.
> 
> Why can't some of you do that?
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because they have been such assholes for so long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pot. Kettle. Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You have very poor perception. I am one of the nicest men you are likely to meet.
> 
> I am only rude, when people really, really deserve it.
> 
> And you people, have deserved it sooooo much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny that. Because you completely “generalize” “you people”.
Click to expand...



Nothing wrong with generalizations. It depend of the group or set you are talking about. I've often made complementary generalizations about different groups of people.

You libs? NOt so much. But, everything I have said about you, has been based on your group behavior, and richly deserved.

That you were confused by that, is a problem in your brain, that prevents you from seeing how bad your own behavior is, relatively speaking, as you are inventing reasons to be and act  hateful and spiteful to your enemies.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Coyote said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> RIP.
> 
> Well, that will crank up the Senate.
> 
> 
> 
> OK we've mourned long enough,, time to put a constitutionalist like ted cruz or mike lee in there,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that happens, The Biden administration will be well within its right to expand the entire federal court system, including the Supreme Court. This one would cost Republicans big time, if they go down that road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> FDR tried that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and failed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. McConnell has been doing exactly what FDR tried, and has succeeded. You are also going to find out this isn't the 1930's. You are now exactly 25 years away from whites in America no longer being the majority of the population.
> 
> But white conservatives are already losing politically. The women vote, along with the African American, and an exploding Latino vote, will be making huge changes to the country over just the next 5-10 years. You let a far right zealot come on the court and overturn Roe v Wade, and you'll be done starting with the next election.
> 
> I would very confidently predict the flipping of at least 5 solidly red states to purple in just two elections, and 5 more purple swing states turning solidly blue.
> 
> This means more Democratic leaning districts after the next Census, and from that point it's the beginning f the end for much of conservative America on every issue dear to their hearts.
> 
> America is becoming less white and less conservative my friend. That's a fact of life whether you can deal with it or not. I sure as hell wouldn't want to be an aging white male the day black and latina women start deciding how the end of your life is going to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> " Wrong. McConnell has been doing exactly what FDR tried, and has succeeded. "
> 
> You don't have a clue, do you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDR announces “court-packing” plan
> 
> 
> On February 5, 1937, President Franklin Roosevelt announces a plan to expand the Supreme Court to as many as 15 judges, allegedly to make it more efficient.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.history.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " On February 5, 1937, President Franklin Roosevelt announces a controversial plan to expand the Supreme Court to as many as 15 judges, allegedly to make it more efficient. Critics immediately charged that Roosevelt was trying to “pack” the court and thus neutralize Supreme Court justices hostile to his New Deal. "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that was very controversial.
> 
> But was McConnell’s blocking of Merrick Garland, who was far from a flaming liberal.
> 
> What I have heard and what makes sense to me, is term limits.  Right now, SCOTUS opportunities are so rare, they assume outsize political importance,  Term limits would reduce that.
Click to expand...




Coyote said:


> But was McConnell’s blocking of Merrick Garland, who was far from a flaming liberal.




You can thank the sitting VP for that little problem.


----------



## bluzman61

eagle1462010 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> JFK Dems and Blue Dogs are basically gone from the DNC.............we now face the do it OR ELSE Crowd that the DNC has created.......
> 
> Negotiation with the DNC is now useless.............
> 
> So this is what is about to happen in SCOTUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's time to destroy the democrat party completely
> Bull in a china shop completely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The abuse of power under Obama was EPIC.........The last 4 years has been Pathetic............Russia.....peeing whores.....Kav night mare with a fake I'm Raped Ford from 35 years ago........disgusting............
> 
> Now......the gaslight the whole country on fire and they say look what THEY DID............
> They are BS now.............we have no reason not to ram this confirmation down their throats...............NO DOUBT they would do it to us............
> 
> It's a War now.
Click to expand...


----------



## TNHarley

Who gives a fuck


----------



## TemplarKormac

Care4all said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there was a Democrat President and a Democrat Senate and a Conservative Justice died they would fall all over themselves getting a stupid hate America Liberal to be the replacement.
> 
> 
> 
> Let the American people decide....  as McConnell said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The American people don't elect Supreme Court justices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?
> 
> That's not what Mitch McConnell said, in 2016.... when Scalia died.
Click to expand...


I don't give a damn what Mitch McConnell said.


----------



## eagle1462010

TemplarKormac said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this time of divisiveness, we could all learn from RBG and Scalia’s friendship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T H I S ^^^
> 
> Those two knew how to put their political differences aside and also how to value their friendship more.
> 
> Why can't some of you do that?
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because they have been such assholes for so long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't mean we should repay it in kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no we should do it 20 fold
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will not take part in this savagery.
Click to expand...

Neither will I ........I'm not an elected official............sorry....replacing a SCOTUS is not savage.


----------



## iceberg

bigrebnc1775 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> normally i would say they took advantage of the biden rule on obama, time to do as they say, so to speak.
> 
> but we're way beyond normal times. really doesn't matter what i think, the dems made this war and in war, you do what you have to do.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you this is war and you hit until the enemy can no longer fight and then you hit them again and their families
Click to expand...

rest assured i hate it and i never wanted it to get this far. but ORANGE MAN BAD just won't shut the fuck up and let someone who won be president.

their psychosis is one for the history books.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

eagle1462010 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> JFK Dems and Blue Dogs are basically gone from the DNC.............we now face the do it OR ELSE Crowd that the DNC has created.......
> 
> Negotiation with the DNC is now useless.............
> 
> So this is what is about to happen in SCOTUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's time to destroy the democrat party completely
> Bull in a china shop completely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The abuse of power under Obama was EPIC.........The last 4 years has been Pathetic............Russia.....peeing whores.....Kav night mare with a fake I'm Raped Ford from 35 years ago........disgusting............
> 
> Now......the gaslight the whole country on fire and they say look what THEY DID............
> They are BS now.............we have no reason not to ram this confirmation down their throats...............NO DOUBT they would do it to us............
> 
> It's a War now.
Click to expand...

and democrats think none of this is their fault doesn't matter they're going down


----------



## Anathema

TemplarKormac said:


> Murkowski, Collins, Graham and Romney are more than likely not going to vote for the nominee. That's it. That's all. Stew in your anger, it isn't happening before the election...



Then they need to be dragged out onto The Nall and summarily executed for Treason against the Republican Party and the American People.


----------



## Correll

CrusaderFrank said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this time of divisiveness, we could all learn from RBG and Scalia’s friendship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T H I S ^^^
> 
> Those two knew how to put their political differences aside and also how to value their friendship more.
> 
> Why can't some of you do that?
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because they have been such assholes for so long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't mean we should repay it in kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> She never got an opportunity to enjoy retirement. Shameful
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That was her choice, motivated by her political and ideological bitterness and fervor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She wanted Hillary to appoint either Barack or Michelle to fill her seat
Click to expand...



Jesus  fucking christ, are you serious?


----------



## Coyote

Polishprince said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNN just reported that RBG told her granddaughter before she died that she did not want Trump picking her successor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that's just tough shit, because Donald J Trump is President, and will be making an appointment.
> 
> Since Sleepy Joe doesn't like the Biden Rule that McConnell honored last time, we can expect the appointment for replacement immediately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remember Merrick Garland?  The American people should make that decision in the upcoming election - which is only 45 days away.  Remember Mitch McConnell's words for not allowing a Senate vote on Merrick Garland?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I do remember the big fuss about Merrick Garland, and I'm sure that Sen. McConnell does as well.
> 
> He took a lot of heat, a lot of senators felt that the sitting President should have been allowed to have a justice confirmed in his last year.
> 
> He isn't going to take that kind of heat again, especially as the author of the Biden Doctrine is now leader of the Dem Party.
Click to expand...

You mean the McConnell doctrine. He set a precedent.  

He deserved to take heat.  But he is a hypocrite.  What he does now has nothing to do with taking heat.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

Coyote said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> RIP.
> 
> Well, that will crank up the Senate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives will be dancing in the streets.
> 
> McConnewill show himself to be a hypocrite.
Click to expand...


Oh yeah!  Moscow Mitch and ButtBoy Barr are already planning a nomination with hearings next week, despite Moscow Mitch proclaiming in 2016 that Merrick Garland could not be considered since SCOTUS appointments could not be made during an election year.
They can lie now, in public, and the right wingers don't even care anymore.
Hypocrisy is not even a misdemeanor to the corrupt GOP and Republicans.


----------



## Dayton3

I would've half expected (seriously) Ginsburg's staff to prop her up like Bernie from "Weekend at Bernie's" and claim she was still alive until January 21st, 2021.


----------



## TemplarKormac

eagle1462010 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this time of divisiveness, we could all learn from RBG and Scalia’s friendship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T H I S ^^^
> 
> Those two knew how to put their political differences aside and also how to value their friendship more.
> 
> Why can't some of you do that?
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because they have been such assholes for so long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't mean we should repay it in kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no we should do it 20 fold
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will not take part in this savagery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither will I ........I'm not an elected official............sorry....replacing a SCOTUS is not savage.
Click to expand...


I didn't say anything about not replacing her. This country needs to move on. We cannot put our justice system in stasis to sate the sensibilities of overly sensitive people. 

I am more taken aback by the savage behavior being displayed here on this thread.


----------



## eagle1462010

bigrebnc1775 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> JFK Dems and Blue Dogs are basically gone from the DNC.............we now face the do it OR ELSE Crowd that the DNC has created.......
> 
> Negotiation with the DNC is now useless.............
> 
> So this is what is about to happen in SCOTUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's time to destroy the democrat party completely
> Bull in a china shop completely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The abuse of power under Obama was EPIC.........The last 4 years has been Pathetic............Russia.....peeing whores.....Kav night mare with a fake I'm Raped Ford from 35 years ago........disgusting............
> 
> Now......the gaslight the whole country on fire and they say look what THEY DID............
> They are BS now.............we have no reason not to ram this confirmation down their throats...............NO DOUBT they would do it to us............
> 
> It's a War now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and democrats think none of this is their fault doesn't matter they're going down
Click to expand...

Rules for thee and not for me....................they have no moral leg left to stand on from what they have become..........this is no longer a petty political squabble.............this is them versus us with no quarter.


----------



## WelfareQueen

Lakhota said:


> CNN just reported that RBG told her granddaughter before she died that she did not want Trump picking her successor.




Not her decision.  Too bad.  Trump will nominate and the person will be confirmed.  Deal with it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

iceberg said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> normally i would say they took advantage of the biden rule on obama, time to do as they say, so to speak.
> 
> but we're way beyond normal times. really doesn't matter what i think, the dems made this war and in war, you do what you have to do.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you this is war and you hit until the enemy can no longer fight and then you hit them again and their families
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> rest assured i hate it and i never wanted it to get this far. but ORANGE MAN BAD just won't shut the fuck up and let someone who won be president.
> 
> their psychosis is one for the history books.
Click to expand...

I agree but time to bury the democrats they brought this shit on themselves


----------



## Coyote

WelfareQueen said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNN just reported that RBG told her granddaughter before she died that she did not want Trump picking her successor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not her decision.  Too bad.  Trump will nominate and the person will be confirmed.  Deal with it.
Click to expand...

What if Collins, Mukowski, and Romney say no?


----------



## Orangecat

TemplarKormac said:


> This entire thread makes me seethe with rage. Nothing much triggers me, but this did.  This display of utter contempt and hatred is more triggering than anything a vile right or left troll could ever say to me on this board.


I contend that one can be sorrowful regarding her passing and also optimistic about getting the SC out of the hands of activist justices.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Anathema said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Murkowski, Collins, Graham and Romney are more than likely not going to vote for the nominee. That's it. That's all. Stew in your anger, it isn't happening before the election...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then they need to be dragged out onto The Nall and summarily executed for Treason against the Republican Party and the American People.
Click to expand...


This post scares me.


----------



## eagle1462010

TemplarKormac said:


> I didn't say anything about not replacing her. This country needs to move on. We cannot put our justice system in stasis to sate the sensibilities of overly sensitive people.
> 
> I am more taken aback by the savage behavior being displayed here on this thread.


And the left has been acting like savages...........BLM.........Antifa........murdering police.....as the MSM and DNC politicians hype it...................

People are dying.........people have lost their businesses in mass.....losing everything for covid......then others die from being burned to the ground by Anarchist claiming to be against it...............

This isn't a pillow fight.......and it's never been this bad in my lifetime.........probably not this bad since the civil war.


----------



## theHawk

LOL, CNN bobble heads are losing their minds.  They are already trying to spin this to mobilize “the woman vote”.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Orangecat said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> This entire thread makes me seethe with rage. Nothing much triggers me, but this did.  This display of utter contempt and hatred is more triggering than anything a vile right or left troll could ever say to me on this board.
> 
> 
> 
> I contend that one can be sorrowful regarding her passing and also optimistic about getting the SC out of the hands of activist justices.
Click to expand...


I don't have a problem with that. With people who can delineate between those two situations. 

Seeing death as an opportunity to fulfill a goal is... not very palatable to me.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

Dayton3 said:


> I would've half expected (seriously) Ginsburg's staff to prop her up like Bernie from "Weekend at Bernie's" and claim she was still alive until January 21st, 2021.



Yeah.
Trump's not even dead but he still gets propped up by his staff with Adderall, orange face make up and a half a can of Aquanet on his 21" comb-over before he shoves his fat ass out in front of the podium and lies his fat ass off.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

TemplarKormac said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this time of divisiveness, we could all learn from RBG and Scalia’s friendship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T H I S ^^^
> 
> Those two knew how to put their political differences aside and also how to value their friendship more.
> 
> Why can't some of you do that?
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because they have been such assholes for so long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't mean we should repay it in kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no we should do it 20 fold
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will not take part in this savagery.
Click to expand...

those who sit it out will be the victims of the leftists


----------



## Crixus

Coyote said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you.
Click to expand...



No, fuck you. Like you even give two shits with your fake sorrow. All this bull shit is to you is the opposing team gaining another 4 yards. Grab another beer and shut up you fucking fake.


----------



## GreenAndBlue

bluzman61 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just reporting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING: Supreme Court Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg Dead at 87
> 
> 
> This is breaking news, just now being reported. The Supreme Court has announced the death of Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg at age 87, of metastatic pancreatic cancer. The news broke across social med…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> therightscoop.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




bluzman61 said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should not celebrate her death. Treat the woman with respect damn it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as many are concerned....she didn't treat the Constitution or our rights with respect...
> 
> Hence the celebration
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



Now the election will be declared a fraud and John Roberts cannot now stop trump from stopping the deep state 

A 4 to 4 tie cannot stop trump


----------



## martybegan

TemplarKormac said:


> Orangecat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> This entire thread makes me seethe with rage. Nothing much triggers me, but this did.  This display of utter contempt and hatred is more triggering than anything a vile right or left troll could ever say to me on this board.
> 
> 
> 
> I contend that one can be sorrowful regarding her passing and also optimistic about getting the SC out of the hands of activist justices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have a problem with that. With people who can delineate between those two situations.
> 
> Seeing death as an opportunity to fulfill a goal is... not very palatable to me.
Click to expand...


Dems will see this as an opportunity to rile up their base, I give it 48 hours before CNN goes full blast on what a threat Trump nominating someone in this period would be.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

theHawk said:


> LOL, CNN bobble heads are losing their minds.  They are already trying to spin this to mobilize “the woman vote”.



So you admit you're watching "fake news" right now.
Donald would be so disappointed in you.


----------



## Crixus

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would've half expected (seriously) Ginsburg's staff to prop her up like Bernie from "Weekend at Bernie's" and claim she was still alive until January 21st, 2021.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.
> Trump's not even dead but he still gets propped up by his staff with Adderall, orange face make up and a half a can of Aquanet on his 21" comb-over before he shoves his fat ass out in front of the podium and lies his fat ass off.
Click to expand...



but he is still standing and RBG will be replaced.


----------



## Orangecat

Care4all said:


> There is Mitt, Collins, Murkowski, and who knows who else, who may not vote for whomever the nominee is.....in a lame duck session....especially if Biden wins in Nov.


There will be a new SCOTUS appointment and confirmation before the election.


----------



## whitehall

According to Tucker Carlson it seems that a family member claims that Ginsburg's dying words were "please don't let the current president appoint my successor". Anybody believe it?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would've half expected (seriously) Ginsburg's staff to prop her up like Bernie from "Weekend at Bernie's" and claim she was still alive until January 21st, 2021.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.
> Trump's not even dead but he still gets propped up by his staff with Adderall, orange face make up and a half a can of Aquanet on his 21" comb-over before he shoves his fat ass out in front of the podium and lies his fat ass off.
Click to expand...

4 more years and two more Supreme court Justice appointments lol


----------



## eagle1462010

Coyote said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNN just reported that RBG told her granddaughter before she died that she did not want Trump picking her successor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not her decision.  Too bad.  Trump will nominate and the person will be confirmed.  Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What if Collins, Mukowski, and Romney say no?
Click to expand...

Then it goes til next year..........after you lose the election or win by harvesting the votes......don't play the game that you want Mail In Votes for safety.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

martybegan said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orangecat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> This entire thread makes me seethe with rage. Nothing much triggers me, but this did.  This display of utter contempt and hatred is more triggering than anything a vile right or left troll could ever say to me on this board.
> 
> 
> 
> I contend that one can be sorrowful regarding her passing and also optimistic about getting the SC out of the hands of activist justices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have a problem with that. With people who can delineate between those two situations.
> 
> Seeing death as an opportunity to fulfill a goal is... not very palatable to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dems will see this as an opportunity to rile up their base, I give it 48 hours before CNN goes full blast on what a threat Trump nominating someone in this period would be.
Click to expand...


So you admit to watching CNN, too?  
Hmmmm....


----------



## BrokeLoser

This is amazing news...the twisted old troll spearheaded the Lefts movement. America is better now.
Attrition works.


----------



## Crixus

martybegan said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orangecat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> This entire thread makes me seethe with rage. Nothing much triggers me, but this did.  This display of utter contempt and hatred is more triggering than anything a vile right or left troll could ever say to me on this board.
> 
> 
> 
> I contend that one can be sorrowful regarding her passing and also optimistic about getting the SC out of the hands of activist justices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have a problem with that. With people who can delineate between those two situations.
> 
> Seeing death as an opportunity to fulfill a goal is... not very palatable to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dems will see this as an opportunity to rile up their base, I give it 48 hours before CNN goes full blast on what a threat Trump nominating someone in this period would be.
Click to expand...



and cities will burn. Cops will be shot, and you will ware your mask and hush.


----------



## skews13

bigrebnc1775 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> normally i would say they took advantage of the biden rule on obama, time to do as they say, so to speak.
> 
> but we're way beyond normal times. really doesn't matter what i think, the dems made this war and in war, you do what you have to do.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you this is war and you hit until the enemy can no longer fight and then you hit them again and their families
Click to expand...


How did that work out for you when you lost Virginia in the midterms there skippy?

You can expect a lot more of that. You thought women were energized in 2018, you ain't seen nothing yet son.


----------



## WelfareQueen

Coyote said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNN just reported that RBG told her granddaughter before she died that she did not want Trump picking her successor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not her decision.  Too bad.  Trump will nominate and the person will be confirmed.  Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What if Collins, Mukowski, and Romney say no?
Click to expand...



50-50 Pence breaks the tie.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

TemplarKormac said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this time of divisiveness, we could all learn from RBG and Scalia’s friendship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T H I S ^^^
> 
> Those two knew how to put their political differences aside and also how to value their friendship more.
> 
> Why can't some of you do that?
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because they have been such assholes for so long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't mean we should repay it in kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no we should do it 20 fold
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will not take part in this savagery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither will I ........I'm not an elected official............sorry....replacing a SCOTUS is not savage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say anything about not replacing her. This country needs to move on. We cannot put our justice system in stasis to sate the sensibilities of overly sensitive people.
> 
> I am more taken aback by the savage behavior being displayed here on this thread.
Click to expand...

You want to play fair while the democrats are burning the country down? Really?


----------



## theHawk

Blaine Sweeter said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, CNN bobble heads are losing their minds.  They are already trying to spin this to mobilize “the woman vote”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you admit you're watching "fake news" right now.
> Donald would be so disappointed in you.
Click to expand...

I love tuning in on special occasions to watch them blow their stacks.


----------



## HenryBHough

Count on the RINOs from Maine and Alaska to screw things up.


----------



## TemplarKormac

eagle1462010 said:


> And the left has been acting like savages...........BLM.........Antifa........murdering police.....as the MSM and DNC politicians hype it...................



Given that I have fallen victim to the savagery of my own emotions, I know for a fact that raw unfettered emotions drive people to action.  Just like it already has with the groups you mentioned. Hatred and contempt are inherently savage emotions. I am seeing those savage emotions on display, right now. In this thread.


----------



## HenryBHough

The price of pointed oaken stakes just took off for the moon.


----------



## skews13

BrokeLoser said:


> This is amazing news...the twisted old troll spearheaded the Lefts movement. America is better now.
> Attrition works.



Yes it does. And the attrition is on the white conservative side. You won't have to be voted out of power, you're going to be generationally cleansed out of it.


----------



## airplanemechanic

Coyote said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> May she rest in peace. I had to admire her for she stayed true to her values and beliefs and worked tirelessly all of her adult life.
> 
> 
> 
> She able to achieve a lot in an era when woman were still held back.  And she stayed sharp to the end.
Click to expand...


Sharp as a tack.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

skews13 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> normally i would say they took advantage of the biden rule on obama, time to do as they say, so to speak.
> 
> but we're way beyond normal times. really doesn't matter what i think, the dems made this war and in war, you do what you have to do.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you this is war and you hit until the enemy can no longer fight and then you hit them again and their families
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did that work out for you when you lost Virginia in the midterms there skippy?
> 
> You can expect a lot more of that. You thought women were energized in 2018, you ain't seen nothing yet son.
Click to expand...

Virginia wasn't about Trump you fucking imbecile 
a majority of the state told the governor to go fuck himself.


----------



## iceberg

Coyote said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNN just reported that RBG told her granddaughter before she died that she did not want Trump picking her successor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not her decision.  Too bad.  Trump will nominate and the person will be confirmed.  Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What if Collins, Mukowski, and Romney say no?
Click to expand...

still wouldn't be her decision.


----------



## beautress

skews13 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> RIP.
> 
> Well, that will crank up the Senate.
> 
> 
> 
> OK we've mourned long enough,, time to put a constitutionalist like ted cruz or mike lee in there,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that happens, The Biden administration will be well within its right to expand the entire federal court system, including the Supreme Court. This one would cost Republicans big time, if they go down that road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> FDR tried that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and failed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. McConnell has been doing exactly what FDR tried, and has succeeded. You are also going to find out this isn't the 1930's. You are now exactly 25 years away from whites in America no longer being the majority of the population.
> 
> But white conservatives are already losing politically. The women vote, along with the African American, and an exploding Latino vote, will be making huge changes to the country over just the next 5-10 years. You let a far right zealot come on the court and overturn Roe v Wade, and you'll be done starting with the next election.
> 
> I would very confidently predict the flipping of at least 5 solidly red states to purple in just two elections, and 5 more purple swing states turning solidly blue.
> 
> This means more Democratic leaning districts after the next Census, and from that point it's the beginning f the end for much of conservative America on every issue dear to their hearts.
> 
> America is becoming less white and less conservative my friend. That's a fact of life whether you can deal with it or not. I sure as hell wouldn't want to be an aging white male the day black and latina women start deciding how the end of your life is going to be.
Click to expand...

Actually, anyone who has seen any one of President Donald's rallies has seen total enthusiasm for his good common sense in the economy, uncommon patience that has not only been unfairly beaten up by Bob Mueller's take no prisoners snide pinch hitting for hurting the President, the President's policies have brought a peace between Middle East nations that has been ongoing badly for five thousand years.

God bless Ruth Bader Ginsberg.


----------



## eagle1462010

TemplarKormac said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the left has been acting like savages...........BLM.........Antifa........murdering police.....as the MSM and DNC politicians hype it...................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Given that I have fallen victim to the savagery of my own emotions, I know for a fact that raw unfettered emotions drive people to action.  Just like it already has with the groups you mentioned. Hatred and contempt are inherently savage emotions. I am seeing those savage emotions on display, right now. In this thread.
Click to expand...

And...........I see these clowns destroying America..........the police ordered to stand down as americans are threatened......their businesses looted and burned to the ground........

You either support laws and protection of ALL PEOPLE'S RIGHTS......or you don't.........Where do you stand there..........

These assholes have taken the gloves off and expect us to play nice........Sorry.......I don't play nice when they do this.....if you do you are a fool...........

You have a choice......fight to stop them ........or SUBMIT.........which will it be..........


----------



## progressive hunter

Dayton3 said:


> I would've half expected (seriously) Ginsburg's staff to prop her up like Bernie from "Weekend at Bernie's" and claim she was still alive until January 21st, 2021.


they have been for the last 6 months,,,


----------



## Snouter

Ginsberg was basically a domestic terrorist.


----------



## Polishprince

Coyote said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNN just reported that RBG told her granddaughter before she died that she did not want Trump picking her successor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that's just tough shit, because Donald J Trump is President, and will be making an appointment.
> 
> Since Sleepy Joe doesn't like the Biden Rule that McConnell honored last time, we can expect the appointment for replacement immediately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remember Merrick Garland?  The American people should make that decision in the upcoming election - which is only 45 days away.  Remember Mitch McConnell's words for not allowing a Senate vote on Merrick Garland?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I do remember the big fuss about Merrick Garland, and I'm sure that Sen. McConnell does as well.
> 
> He took a lot of heat, a lot of senators felt that the sitting President should have been allowed to have a justice confirmed in his last year.
> 
> He isn't going to take that kind of heat again, especially as the author of the Biden Doctrine is now leader of the Dem Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean the McConnell doctrine. He set a precedent.
> 
> He deserved to take heat.  But he is a hypocrite.  What he does now has nothing to do with taking heat.
Click to expand...




They call it the "Biden Rule" not McConnell's at all, and McConnell was obligated to follow it in 2016 and did.

And even though he followed the liberal rule, he was still literally crucified over it.


The point is, McConnell isn't going to go through that ordeal again.   

Actually, the libs are the hypocrites if they don't agree to fast track the Trump nominee.


----------



## TemplarKormac

bigrebnc1775 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this time of divisiveness, we could all learn from RBG and Scalia’s friendship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T H I S ^^^
> 
> Those two knew how to put their political differences aside and also how to value their friendship more.
> 
> Why can't some of you do that?
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because they have been such assholes for so long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't mean we should repay it in kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no we should do it 20 fold
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will not take part in this savagery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither will I ........I'm not an elected official............sorry....replacing a SCOTUS is not savage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say anything about not replacing her. This country needs to move on. We cannot put our justice system in stasis to sate the sensibilities of overly sensitive people.
> 
> I am more taken aback by the savage behavior being displayed here on this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want to play fair while the democrats are burning the country down? Really?
Click to expand...


Actually, nobody wants to play fair. 

I know what it means to lose... and regain one's honor. Losing it a second time is far worse than the first. 

I am sorry, but I have my limits, reb.


----------



## martybegan

Blaine Sweeter said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orangecat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> This entire thread makes me seethe with rage. Nothing much triggers me, but this did.  This display of utter contempt and hatred is more triggering than anything a vile right or left troll could ever say to me on this board.
> 
> 
> 
> I contend that one can be sorrowful regarding her passing and also optimistic about getting the SC out of the hands of activist justices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have a problem with that. With people who can delineate between those two situations.
> 
> Seeing death as an opportunity to fulfill a goal is... not very palatable to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dems will see this as an opportunity to rile up their base, I give it 48 hours before CNN goes full blast on what a threat Trump nominating someone in this period would be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you admit to watching CNN, too?
> Hmmmm....
Click to expand...


Opposition research. One stop shopping.

Used to read Daily Kos to see how the other side thinks, but CNN has gone so far off the deep end I don't need to go to both anymore.


----------



## martybegan

Crixus said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orangecat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> This entire thread makes me seethe with rage. Nothing much triggers me, but this did.  This display of utter contempt and hatred is more triggering than anything a vile right or left troll could ever say to me on this board.
> 
> 
> 
> I contend that one can be sorrowful regarding her passing and also optimistic about getting the SC out of the hands of activist justices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have a problem with that. With people who can delineate between those two situations.
> 
> Seeing death as an opportunity to fulfill a goal is... not very palatable to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dems will see this as an opportunity to rile up their base, I give it 48 hours before CNN goes full blast on what a threat Trump nominating someone in this period would be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and cities will burn. Cops will be shot, and you will ware your mask and hush.
Click to expand...


More unrest is definitely possible.


----------



## BrokeLoser

skews13 said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is amazing news...the twisted old troll spearheaded the Lefts movement. America is better now.
> Attrition works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it does. And the attrition is on the white conservative side. You won't have to be voted out of power, you're going to be generationally cleansed out of it.
Click to expand...


You better pray that doesn’t happen..who’s going to feed you dark pet humans? Have you looked around the globe at brown/black nations?


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Right now, someone out there in eternity is asking her if she’s still pro-choice.


----------



## Crixus

TemplarKormac said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the left has been acting like savages...........BLM.........Antifa........murdering police.....as the MSM and DNC politicians hype it...................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Given that I have fallen victim to the savagery of my own emotions, I know for a fact that raw unfettered emotions drive people to action.  Just like it already has with the groups you mentioned. Hatred and contempt are inherently savage emotions. I am seeing those savage emotions on display, right now. In this thread.
Click to expand...



better here then the local family dollar.


----------



## eagle1462010

TemplarKormac said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this time of divisiveness, we could all learn from RBG and Scalia’s friendship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T H I S ^^^
> 
> Those two knew how to put their political differences aside and also how to value their friendship more.
> 
> Why can't some of you do that?
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because they have been such assholes for so long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't mean we should repay it in kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no we should do it 20 fold
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will not take part in this savagery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither will I ........I'm not an elected official............sorry....replacing a SCOTUS is not savage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say anything about not replacing her. This country needs to move on. We cannot put our justice system in stasis to sate the sensibilities of overly sensitive people.
> 
> I am more taken aback by the savage behavior being displayed here on this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want to play fair while the democrats are burning the country down? Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, nobody wants to play fair.
> 
> I know what it means to lose... and regain one's honor. Losing it a second time is far worse than the first.
> 
> I am sorry, but I have my limits, reb.
Click to expand...

When the hell have the DNC played Fair in recent history.............they set up the rules of engagement and now cry when KARMA comes a calling.

We should RAM HOME a replacement..............they will have to play the OH HE'S A RACIST ROUTINE AGAIN........Tell me...........do you believe Ford had ANY CREDITABILITY AT ALL.........35 YEARS after the FACT.

I was disgusted by it..........same as what they did to Thomas........well.............


----------



## Coyote

Polishprince said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNN just reported that RBG told her granddaughter before she died that she did not want Trump picking her successor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that's just tough shit, because Donald J Trump is President, and will be making an appointment.
> 
> Since Sleepy Joe doesn't like the Biden Rule that McConnell honored last time, we can expect the appointment for replacement immediately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remember Merrick Garland?  The American people should make that decision in the upcoming election - which is only 45 days away.  Remember Mitch McConnell's words for not allowing a Senate vote on Merrick Garland?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I do remember the big fuss about Merrick Garland, and I'm sure that Sen. McConnell does as well.
> 
> He took a lot of heat, a lot of senators felt that the sitting President should have been allowed to have a justice confirmed in his last year.
> 
> He isn't going to take that kind of heat again, especially as the author of the Biden Doctrine is now leader of the Dem Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean the McConnell doctrine. He set a precedent.
> 
> He deserved to take heat.  But he is a hypocrite.  What he does now has nothing to do with taking heat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They call it the "Biden Rule" not McConnell's at all, and McConnell was obligated to follow it in 2016 and did.
> 
> And even though he followed the liberal rule, he was still literally crucified over it.
> 
> 
> The point is, McConnell isn't going to go through that ordeal again.
> 
> Actually, the libs are the hypocrites if they don't agree to fast track the Trump nominee.
Click to expand...

There was no “rule” until McConnell decide there was.

And now, conveniently...there isn’t.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Crixus said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the left has been acting like savages...........BLM.........Antifa........murdering police.....as the MSM and DNC politicians hype it...................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Given that I have fallen victim to the savagery of my own emotions, I know for a fact that raw unfettered emotions drive people to action.  Just like it already has with the groups you mentioned. Hatred and contempt are inherently savage emotions. I am seeing those savage emotions on display, right now. In this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> better here then the local family dollar.
Click to expand...


Better it exists nowhere. So no action can be motivated by it.


----------



## TemplarKormac

eagle1462010 said:


> When the hell have the DNC played Fair in recent history.............they set up the rules of engagement and now cry when KARMA comes a calling.



Karma works both ways...


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Of course, the American Taliban has ben civil and willing to work with President Trump up until now, amiright?


----------



## eagle1462010

TemplarKormac said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the left has been acting like savages...........BLM.........Antifa........murdering police.....as the MSM and DNC politicians hype it...................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Given that I have fallen victim to the savagery of my own emotions, I know for a fact that raw unfettered emotions drive people to action.  Just like it already has with the groups you mentioned. Hatred and contempt are inherently savage emotions. I am seeing those savage emotions on display, right now. In this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> better here then the local family dollar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better it exists nowhere. So no action can be motivated by it.
Click to expand...

It EXISTS..........FACE REALITY or not.........that is your choice...........


----------



## Coyote

BrokeLoser said:


> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is amazing news...the twisted old troll spearheaded the Lefts movement. America is better now.
> Attrition works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it does. And the attrition is on the white conservative side. You won't have to be voted out of power, you're going to be generationally cleansed out of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You better pray that doesn’t happen..who’s going to feed you dark pet humans? Have you looked around the globe at brown/black nations?
Click to expand...

Fucking racist.  Quit embarrassing your fellow conservatives


----------



## Dayton3

I suspect this is what will happen:

1) President Trump will nominate a new Supreme Court justice by mid October. Probably the woman who was reportedly the highest on the Federalist Society's list after Kavanaugh.
2) McConnell will announce that the Senate will not hold hearings on the nomination until after the election.
3) If Trump wins or Trump loses but the Republicans retain control of the Senate, they will not hold an actual confirmation vote until well into 2021. Enough for McConnell to make at least some claim of upholding the principle he suggested

4) If the Republicans lose control of the Senate in the election McConnell will proceed to ram through a vote in December. After all, at that point what has the GOP to lose?


----------



## Dr Grump

Jackson said:


> I cannot say I am sad.  She should have been out years ago.  I hope Trump brings a strict constitutionalist to the bench.



He won't bring in anybody. Remember, McConnell wouldn't allow Obama to appoint and that should have happened a long time before the 2016 election. This election is only 7 weeks away. No time to appoint.


----------



## Crixus

TemplarKormac said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the left has been acting like savages...........BLM.........Antifa........murdering police.....as the MSM and DNC politicians hype it...................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Given that I have fallen victim to the savagery of my own emotions, I know for a fact that raw unfettered emotions drive people to action.  Just like it already has with the groups you mentioned. Hatred and contempt are inherently savage emotions. I am seeing those savage emotions on display, right now. In this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> better here then the local family dollar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better it exists nowhere. So no action can be motivated by it.
Click to expand...



i agree, but i  a day and age where its fine to roll up on a parked cop car and do a mag dump on two unsuspecting cops, here is much, much better.


----------



## eagle1462010

TemplarKormac said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the hell have the DNC played Fair in recent history.............they set up the rules of engagement and now cry when KARMA comes a calling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karma works both ways...
Click to expand...

And.............they drew first blood on this going nuclear.....now they are saying play fair by the rules.........

Have they gaslighted this country to mass Chaos and destruction or not........................


----------



## Coyote

CrusaderFrank said:


> Of course, the American Taliban has ben civil and willing to work with President Trump up until now, amiright?


Indeed they have. They have been his enablers too spineless to remember their principles and stand up to him.


----------



## Crixus

Dr Grump said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot say I am sad.  She should have been out years ago.  I hope Trump brings a strict constitutionalist to the bench.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He won't bring in anybody. Remember, McConnell wouldn't allow Obama to appoint and that should have happened a long time before the 2016 election. This election is only 7 weeks away. No time to appoint.
Click to expand...



McConnell already said he is doing it.


----------



## Anathema

TemplarKormac said:


> This post scares me.



Why?... Because you know it COULD happen or because you know it SHOULD happen?


----------



## BrokeLoser

Coyote said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is amazing news...the twisted old troll spearheaded the Lefts movement. America is better now.
> Attrition works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it does. And the attrition is on the white conservative side. You won't have to be voted out of power, you're going to be generationally cleansed out of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You better pray that doesn’t happen..who’s going to feed you dark pet humans? Have you looked around the globe at brown/black nations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fucking racist.  Quit embarrassing your fellow conservatives
Click to expand...


Thanks for your concern but I’m DEFINITELY not a nutless conservative. I fancy myself as a NATIONALIST. Scary huh?


----------



## iceberg

Coyote said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNN just reported that RBG told her granddaughter before she died that she did not want Trump picking her successor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that's just tough shit, because Donald J Trump is President, and will be making an appointment.
> 
> Since Sleepy Joe doesn't like the Biden Rule that McConnell honored last time, we can expect the appointment for replacement immediately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remember Merrick Garland?  The American people should make that decision in the upcoming election - which is only 45 days away.  Remember Mitch McConnell's words for not allowing a Senate vote on Merrick Garland?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I do remember the big fuss about Merrick Garland, and I'm sure that Sen. McConnell does as well.
> 
> He took a lot of heat, a lot of senators felt that the sitting President should have been allowed to have a justice confirmed in his last year.
> 
> He isn't going to take that kind of heat again, especially as the author of the Biden Doctrine is now leader of the Dem Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean the McConnell doctrine. He set a precedent.
> 
> He deserved to take heat.  But he is a hypocrite.  What he does now has nothing to do with taking heat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They call it the "Biden Rule" not McConnell's at all, and McConnell was obligated to follow it in 2016 and did.
> 
> And even though he followed the liberal rule, he was still literally crucified over it.
> 
> 
> The point is, McConnell isn't going to go through that ordeal again.
> 
> Actually, the libs are the hypocrites if they don't agree to fast track the Trump nominee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no “rule” until McConnell decide there was.
> 
> And now, conveniently...there isn’t.
Click to expand...

biden said you can't do the vote in a lame duck year.

then he didn't.

funny, these politics.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Crixus said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the left has been acting like savages...........BLM.........Antifa........murdering police.....as the MSM and DNC politicians hype it...................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Given that I have fallen victim to the savagery of my own emotions, I know for a fact that raw unfettered emotions drive people to action.  Just like it already has with the groups you mentioned. Hatred and contempt are inherently savage emotions. I am seeing those savage emotions on display, right now. In this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> better here then the local family dollar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better it exists nowhere. So no action can be motivated by it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i agree, but i  a day and age where its fine to roll up on a parked cop car and do a mag dump on two unsuspecting cops, here is much, much better.
Click to expand...



Actually, what a person says on this board can act as a warning sign. It makes me afraid for what a person might do outside this board.


----------



## eagle1462010

Coyote said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, the American Taliban has ben civil and willing to work with President Trump up until now, amiright?
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed they have. They have been his enablers too spineless to remember their principles and stand up to him.
Click to expand...

Sorry.....the psy ops aren't gonna work..........we know what your side has done.........RAMMING SPEED.....you now have to play your normal games to stop it..........Start lining up the donors for your favorite RINOS..........they will want a mint from you.


----------



## Coyote

TemplarKormac said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the hell have the DNC played Fair in recent history.............they set up the rules of engagement and now cry when KARMA comes a calling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karma works both ways...
Click to expand...

And here is the problem.

PRECEDENTS GET SET.

and then what?

Both sides do it, but it has become far more extrenpme in recent years with an utter trashing of norms and standards.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Coyote said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNN just reported that RBG told her granddaughter before she died that she did not want Trump picking her successor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that's just tough shit, because Donald J Trump is President, and will be making an appointment.
> 
> Since Sleepy Joe doesn't like the Biden Rule that McConnell honored last time, we can expect the appointment for replacement immediately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remember Merrick Garland?  The American people should make that decision in the upcoming election - which is only 45 days away.  Remember Mitch McConnell's words for not allowing a Senate vote on Merrick Garland?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I do remember the big fuss about Merrick Garland, and I'm sure that Sen. McConnell does as well.
> 
> He took a lot of heat, a lot of senators felt that the sitting President should have been allowed to have a justice confirmed in his last year.
> 
> He isn't going to take that kind of heat again, especially as the author of the Biden Doctrine is now leader of the Dem Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean the McConnell doctrine. He set a precedent.
> 
> He deserved to take heat.  But he is a hypocrite.  What he does now has nothing to do with taking heat.
Click to expand...

Just wait til after the election to appoint someone


----------



## BrokeLoser

TemplarKormac said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the left has been acting like savages...........BLM.........Antifa........murdering police.....as the MSM and DNC politicians hype it...................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Given that I have fallen victim to the savagery of my own emotions, I know for a fact that raw unfettered emotions drive people to action.  Just like it already has with the groups you mentioned. Hatred and contempt are inherently savage emotions. I am seeing those savage emotions on display, right now. In this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> better here then the local family dollar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better it exists nowhere. So no action can be motivated by it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i agree, but i  a day and age where its fine to roll up on a parked cop car and do a mag dump on two unsuspecting cops, here is much, much better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, what a person says on this board can act as a warning sign. It makes me afraid for what a person might do outside this board.
Click to expand...

Haven’t ‘Conservatives’ been nutless long enough?


----------



## Coyote

BrokeLoser said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is amazing news...the twisted old troll spearheaded the Lefts movement. America is better now.
> Attrition works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it does. And the attrition is on the white conservative side. You won't have to be voted out of power, you're going to be generationally cleansed out of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You better pray that doesn’t happen..who’s going to feed you dark pet humans? Have you looked around the globe at brown/black nations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fucking racist.  Quit embarrassing your fellow conservatives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for your concern but I’m DEFINITELY not a nutless conservative. I fancy myself as a NATIONALIST. Scary huh?
Click to expand...

Is that your code word for racist?


----------



## eagle1462010

Coyote said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the hell have the DNC played Fair in recent history.............they set up the rules of engagement and now cry when KARMA comes a calling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karma works both ways...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And here is the problem.
> 
> PRECEDENTS GET SET.
> 
> and then what?
> 
> Both sides do it, but it has become far more extrenpme in recent years with an utter trashing of norms and standards.
Click to expand...

And your side would play nice if in the same position.........LOL.........

That car was only driven to church on Sundays and garage kept.....lmao


----------



## TemplarKormac

Coyote said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the hell have the DNC played Fair in recent history.............they set up the rules of engagement and now cry when KARMA comes a calling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karma works both ways...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And here is the problem.
> 
> PRECEDENTS GET SET.
> 
> and then what?
> 
> Both sides do it, but it has become far more extreme in recent years with an utter trashing of norms and standards.
Click to expand...


Precisely what I meant. If one side takes the initiative of breaking that precedent, a new precedent would take its place. But our politicians lack any personal or moral integrity.


----------



## iceberg

Coyote said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the hell have the DNC played Fair in recent history.............they set up the rules of engagement and now cry when KARMA comes a calling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karma works both ways...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And here is the problem.
> 
> PRECEDENTS GET SET.
> 
> and then what?
> 
> Both sides do it, but it has become far more extrenpme in recent years with an utter trashing of norms and standards.
Click to expand...

then what precedent was set when your side was setting the fires and using violence to get their way?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Correll said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this time of divisiveness, we could all learn from RBG and Scalia’s friendship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T H I S ^^^
> 
> Those two knew how to put their political differences aside and also how to value their friendship more.
> 
> Why can't some of you do that?
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because they have been such assholes for so long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't mean we should repay it in kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> She never got an opportunity to enjoy retirement. Shameful
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That was her choice, motivated by her political and ideological bitterness and fervor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She wanted Hillary to appoint either Barack or Michelle to fill her seat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus  fucking christ, are you serious?
Click to expand...


probably not


----------



## BrokeLoser

Coyote said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is amazing news...the twisted old troll spearheaded the Lefts movement. America is better now.
> Attrition works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it does. And the attrition is on the white conservative side. You won't have to be voted out of power, you're going to be generationally cleansed out of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You better pray that doesn’t happen..who’s going to feed you dark pet humans? Have you looked around the globe at brown/black nations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fucking racist.  Quit embarrassing your fellow conservatives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for your concern but I’m DEFINITELY not a nutless conservative. I fancy myself as a NATIONALIST. Scary huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that your code word for racist?
Click to expand...


Do “RACISTS” want to see Candace Owens run for VP/Prez?





						Would Candace Owens the politician be the one to revoke the timeless victim card from black folks?
					

She is brutally unapologetically honest, 100% transparent and candid...she says what she means and means what she says, she never walks back her statements. My bet is; she will pull blacks from the Democrat plantation while many will kick and scream fighting her, hating her for it. As of now, I...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## eagle1462010

iceberg said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the hell have the DNC played Fair in recent history.............they set up the rules of engagement and now cry when KARMA comes a calling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karma works both ways...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And here is the problem.
> 
> PRECEDENTS GET SET.
> 
> and then what?
> 
> Both sides do it, but it has become far more extrenpme in recent years with an utter trashing of norms and standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then what precedent was set when your side was setting the fires and using violence to get their way?
Click to expand...

Only in DNC shitholes..........the OR ELSE LOOTERS don't fair so well in other areas..........they only Terrorize where they rule............................They have pushed this envelope to the extreme......and wonder why are pissed......

If we lived in a time of muskets and bayonets the talking would already be over.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Also... there is a likelihood that Republicans can lose three votes and the vote results in a tie. In that case, Pence will be the 51st vote. 

Four and its over. If you can convince Graham to change his mind, that means a new justice will be in place before the election. 

This country is in limbo. In crisis. I am truly afraid for where it is headed.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BrokeLoser said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is amazing news...the twisted old troll spearheaded the Lefts movement. America is better now.
> Attrition works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it does. And the attrition is on the white conservative side. You won't have to be voted out of power, you're going to be generationally cleansed out of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You better pray that doesn’t happen..who’s going to feed you dark pet humans? Have you looked around the globe at brown/black nations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fucking racist.  Quit embarrassing your fellow conservatives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for your concern but I’m DEFINITELY not a nutless conservative. I fancy myself as a NATIONALIST. Scary huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that your code word for racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do “RACISTS” want to see Candace Owens run for VP/Prez?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would Candace Owens the politician be the one to revoke the timeless victim card from black folks?
> 
> 
> She is brutally unapologetically honest, 100% transparent and candid...she says what she means and means what she says, she never walks back her statements. My bet is; she will pull blacks from the Democrat plantation while many will kick and scream fighting her, hating her for it. As of now, I...
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com
Click to expand...

Owens/Shapiro ticket is the Lefts worst nightmare. Black/Jew ticket. How to play that race card?


----------



## DustyInfinity

BasicHumanUnit said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should not celebrate her death. Treat the woman with respect damn it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as many are concerned....she didn't treat the Constitution or our rights with respect...
> 
> Hence the celebration
Click to expand...

I hope our fellow republicans don't show their rear like the dems when Scalia passed.


----------



## Blackrook

Now she will meet Jesus.


----------



## Weatherman2020




----------



## Nosmo King

eagle1462010 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot say I am sad.  She should have been out years ago.  I hope Trump brings a strict constitutionalist to the bench.
> 
> 
> 
> He can only appoint a justice if he's president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which he can do up to January 21, 2021, even if he isn't re-elected
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last 11 months of Barack Obama’s term was rejected when Moscow Mitch rejected Merrick Garland’s appointment.
> 
> Are you saying the constitution works one way for democrat presidents and another for republicans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Elections have consequences ........The GOP rejected Obama and the appointment........gambling they would win the Senate and POTUS............
> 
> Dems lost..........States voice rejected Obama........and accepted Trump........
> 
> Spare me the outrage as your side would have been dancing.....and pushing the power through if they could..........You know it and we know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There’s that pesky constitution that says a president serves a four year term
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And..........you will lose unless the Mail In Virus saves you........your burning the country and abused powers under covid are going to screw you...........
> 
> Only way you win is harvesting votes.
Click to expand...

Your cynicism and reliance on madcap conspiracy theories is bane for democracy.

Your Trumpian attitudes will marginalized you if you don't kill the American constitutional experiment first.

And to think, just a few years ago,  republicans purported to strictly adhere to the constitution.

What strange hex was set upon your mind?


----------



## TemplarKormac

BrokeLoser said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the left has been acting like savages...........BLM.........Antifa........murdering police.....as the MSM and DNC politicians hype it...................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Given that I have fallen victim to the savagery of my own emotions, I know for a fact that raw unfettered emotions drive people to action.  Just like it already has with the groups you mentioned. Hatred and contempt are inherently savage emotions. I am seeing those savage emotions on display, right now. In this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> better here then the local family dollar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better it exists nowhere. So no action can be motivated by it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i agree, but i  a day and age where its fine to roll up on a parked cop car and do a mag dump on two unsuspecting cops, here is much, much better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, what a person says on this board can act as a warning sign. It makes me afraid for what a person might do outside this board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haven’t ‘Conservatives’ been nutless long enough?
Click to expand...


Actually, in times past, yes. Now? No. We're done running.

But that doesn't mean I have to abandon my concept of respect and sacrifice my morals to spite someone else.


----------



## Zander

RIP.  She had her chance to retire under Obama, but declined. Now Trump will place another strict constitutionalist on the SCOTUS. 

Non "LWNJ" Americans should prepare for a severe temper tantrum by the unhinged lunatics. 

It's about to get really nasty. 

Let the howling at the moon begin!!


----------



## Weatherman2020

Nosmo King said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot say I am sad.  She should have been out years ago.  I hope Trump brings a strict constitutionalist to the bench.
> 
> 
> 
> He can only appoint a justice if he's president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which he can do up to January 21, 2021, even if he isn't re-elected
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last 11 months of Barack Obama’s term was rejected when Moscow Mitch rejected Merrick Garland’s appointment.
> 
> Are you saying the constitution works one way for democrat presidents and another for republicans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Elections have consequences ........The GOP rejected Obama and the appointment........gambling they would win the Senate and POTUS............
> 
> Dems lost..........States voice rejected Obama........and accepted Trump........
> 
> Spare me the outrage as your side would have been dancing.....and pushing the power through if they could..........You know it and we know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There’s that pesky constitution that says a president serves a four year term
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And..........you will lose unless the Mail In Virus saves you........your burning the country and abused powers under covid are going to screw you...........
> 
> Only way you win is harvesting votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your cynicism and reliance on madcap conspiracy theories is bane for democracy.
> 
> Your Trumpian attitudes will marginalized you if you don't kill the American constitutional experiment first.
> 
> And to think, just a few years ago,  republicans purported to strictly adhere to the constitution.
> 
> What strange hex was set upon your mind?
Click to expand...










						Watch: The Moment a Camera Caught Ruth Bader Ginsburg Trashing the Constitution
					

'I would not look to the U.S. Constitution...'




					www.westernjournal.com


----------



## eagle1462010

TemplarKormac said:


> Also... there is a likelihood that Republicans can lose three votes and the vote results in a tie. In that case, Pence will be the 51st vote.
> 
> Four and its over. If you can convince Graham to change his mind, that means a new justice will be in place before the election.
> 
> This country is in limbo. In crisis. I am truly afraid for where it is headed.


You should be............because they are pushing the envelope..........You KNOW THIS.......you must pick a side..........

I know you don't stand with them.............You see where they rule and people leaving.......picking and choosing which laws they will OBEY......and DEMAND YOU OBEY..........you know this.........

You know they pushed the destruction now...........do they really care about lives.....tell me honestly .....have they pushed the violence........

You know the answer........they will deny it as always.......buy you KNOW THE TRUTH.


----------



## TemplarKormac

DustyInfinity said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should not celebrate her death. Treat the woman with respect damn it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as many are concerned....she didn't treat the Constitution or our rights with respect...
> 
> Hence the celebration
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope our fellow republicans don't show their rear like the dems when Scalia passed.
Click to expand...


Look in this thread, they're already doing it. I am recoiling in disgust.


----------



## TemplarKormac

eagle1462010 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also... there is a likelihood that Republicans can lose three votes and the vote results in a tie. In that case, Pence will be the 51st vote.
> 
> Four and its over. If you can convince Graham to change his mind, that means a new justice will be in place before the election.
> 
> This country is in limbo. In crisis. I am truly afraid for where it is headed.
> 
> 
> 
> You should be............because they are pushing the envelope..........You KNOW THIS.......you must pick a side..........
> 
> I know you don't stand with them.............You see where they rule and people leaving.......picking and choosing which laws they will OBEY......and DEMAND YOU OBEY..........you know this.........
> 
> You know they pushed the destruction now...........do they really care about lives.....tell me honestly .....have they pushed the violence........
> 
> You know the answer........they will deny it as always.......buy you KNOW THE TRUTH.
Click to expand...


That does not mean I abandon my values in the process of acknowledging the truth or picking a side. I know what side I'm on, but I have always treasured my values. I will not abandon them to speak ill of the dead.


----------



## Coyote

TemplarKormac said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the hell have the DNC played Fair in recent history.............they set up the rules of engagement and now cry when KARMA comes a calling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karma works both ways...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And here is the problem.
> 
> PRECEDENTS GET SET.
> 
> and then what?
> 
> Both sides do it, but it has become far more extreme in recent years with an utter trashing of norms and standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Precisely what I meant. If one side takes the initiative of breaking that precedent, a new precedent would take its place. But our politicians lack any personal or moral integrity.
Click to expand...




TemplarKormac said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the hell have the DNC played Fair in recent history.............they set up the rules of engagement and now cry when KARMA comes a calling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karma works both ways...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And here is the problem.
> 
> PRECEDENTS GET SET.
> 
> and then what?
> 
> Both sides do it, but it has become far more extreme in recent years with an utter trashing of norms and standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Precisely what I meant. If one side takes the initiative of breaking that precedent, a new precedent would take its place. But our politicians lack any personal or moral integrity.
Click to expand...

What used to be considered standards of behavior, codes of conduct...unwritten codes we all followed by consensus, are broken.  When that happens...we are forced to create laws to cover them...I.e. the PC culture.  Political precedents are being created at a rapid pace...in just the last 4 years, upending norms.  If the Democrats follow suit (and looking at the outspoken new generation such as AOC, I see that as possible)...what then?

I am conservative in certain small things...like respecting established political norms.

I don’t know.   Your generation, Templar, is going to be affected than mine.  I am on my way out so to speak.


----------



## Ridgerunner

TemplarKormac said:


> Seeing death as an opportunity to fulfill a goal is... not very palatable to me.



That's not what Sears said about Roebuck...


----------



## Zander

What would Chucky do if he were in charge of the Senate? 

What would Nancy do if it was her call? 

The decision is easy.


----------



## eagle1462010

Nosmo King said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot say I am sad.  She should have been out years ago.  I hope Trump brings a strict constitutionalist to the bench.
> 
> 
> 
> He can only appoint a justice if he's president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which he can do up to January 21, 2021, even if he isn't re-elected
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last 11 months of Barack Obama’s term was rejected when Moscow Mitch rejected Merrick Garland’s appointment.
> 
> Are you saying the constitution works one way for democrat presidents and another for republicans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Elections have consequences ........The GOP rejected Obama and the appointment........gambling they would win the Senate and POTUS............
> 
> Dems lost..........States voice rejected Obama........and accepted Trump........
> 
> Spare me the outrage as your side would have been dancing.....and pushing the power through if they could..........You know it and we know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There’s that pesky constitution that says a president serves a four year term
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And..........you will lose unless the Mail In Virus saves you........your burning the country and abused powers under covid are going to screw you...........
> 
> Only way you win is harvesting votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your cynicism and reliance on madcap conspiracy theories is bane for democracy.
> 
> Your Trumpian attitudes will marginalized you if you don't kill the American constitutional experiment first.
> 
> And to think, just a few years ago,  republicans purported to strictly adhere to the constitution.
> 
> What strange hex was set upon your mind?
Click to expand...

STFU............we see what your side has done.....under Obama and the last 4 years......you are the last dang person on earth I need to listen too.........or negotiate with.....

Your side set the die........now it's cast and you play it's my fault............oh well leftist.....put your looters on a leash.


----------



## Coyote

DustyInfinity said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should not celebrate her death. Treat the woman with respect damn it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as many are concerned....she didn't treat the Constitution or our rights with respect...
> 
> Hence the celebration
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope our fellow republicans don't show their rear like the dems when Scalia passed.
Click to expand...

They are no different.


----------



## iceberg

TemplarKormac said:


> Also... there is a likelihood that Republicans can lose three votes and the vote results in a tie. In that case, Pence will be the 51st vote.
> 
> Four and its over. If you can convince Graham to change his mind, that means a new justice will be in place before the election.
> 
> This country is in limbo. In crisis. I am truly afraid for where it is headed.


this is like an event that will put covid in the rear view window. if they lose another scotus seat, it's a death blow for a long long time for the left. trump has already re-seeded california.

this will go through. the left will cry foul.

and no one will give a shit.

and they'll cry even more about that.

and even less shits will be given.

nasty waters ahead. i'll be hitting the gun range this weekend and just emptying a few mags.

just make sure everything is good.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Coyote said:


> What used to be considered standards of behavior, codes of conduct...unwritten codes we all followed by consensus, are broken.



I have been unfortunate enough to watch those standards die. Hard.


----------



## Crixus

TemplarKormac said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also... there is a likelihood that Republicans can lose three votes and the vote results in a tie. In that case, Pence will be the 51st vote.
> 
> Four and its over. If you can convince Graham to change his mind, that means a new justice will be in place before the election.
> 
> This country is in limbo. In crisis. I am truly afraid for where it is headed.
> 
> 
> 
> You should be............because they are pushing the envelope..........You KNOW THIS.......you must pick a side..........
> 
> I know you don't stand with them.............You see where they rule and people leaving.......picking and choosing which laws they will OBEY......and DEMAND YOU OBEY..........you know this.........
> 
> You know they pushed the destruction now...........do they really care about lives.....tell me honestly .....have they pushed the violence........
> 
> You know the answer........they will deny it as always.......buy you KNOW THE TRUTH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That does not mean I abandon my values in the process of acknowledging the truth or picking a side. I know what side I'm on, but I have always treasured my values. I will not abandon them to speak ill of the dead.
Click to expand...



thats understandable.


----------



## eagle1462010

TemplarKormac said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also... there is a likelihood that Republicans can lose three votes and the vote results in a tie. In that case, Pence will be the 51st vote.
> 
> Four and its over. If you can convince Graham to change his mind, that means a new justice will be in place before the election.
> 
> This country is in limbo. In crisis. I am truly afraid for where it is headed.
> 
> 
> 
> You should be............because they are pushing the envelope..........You KNOW THIS.......you must pick a side..........
> 
> I know you don't stand with them.............You see where they rule and people leaving.......picking and choosing which laws they will OBEY......and DEMAND YOU OBEY..........you know this.........
> 
> You know they pushed the destruction now...........do they really care about lives.....tell me honestly .....have they pushed the violence........
> 
> You know the answer........they will deny it as always.......buy you KNOW THE TRUTH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That does not mean I abandon my values in the process of acknowledging the truth or picking a side. I know what side I'm on, but I have always treasured my values. I will not abandon them to speak ill of the dead.
Click to expand...

I haven't trashed her.......I have trashed the DNC for their actions and made my opinion crystal clear that we should ram a nomination down their throats.

You want to play nice now.............that's on you....I don't want to.....I KNOW they would do it to us.......and SO DO YOU.


----------



## iceberg

Coyote said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the hell have the DNC played Fair in recent history.............they set up the rules of engagement and now cry when KARMA comes a calling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karma works both ways...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And here is the problem.
> 
> PRECEDENTS GET SET.
> 
> and then what?
> 
> Both sides do it, but it has become far more extreme in recent years with an utter trashing of norms and standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Precisely what I meant. If one side takes the initiative of breaking that precedent, a new precedent would take its place. But our politicians lack any personal or moral integrity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the hell have the DNC played Fair in recent history.............they set up the rules of engagement and now cry when KARMA comes a calling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Karma works both ways...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And here is the problem.
> 
> PRECEDENTS GET SET.
> 
> and then what?
> 
> Both sides do it, but it has become far more extreme in recent years with an utter trashing of norms and standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Precisely what I meant. If one side takes the initiative of breaking that precedent, a new precedent would take its place. But our politicians lack any personal or moral integrity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What used to be considered standards of behavior, codes of conduct...unwritten codes we all followed by consensus, are broken.  When that happens...we are forced to create laws to cover them...I.e. the PC culture.  Political precedents are being created at a rapid pace...in just the last 4 years, upending norms.  If the Democrats follow suit (and looking at the outspoken new generation such as AOC, I see that as possible)...what then?
> 
> I am conservative in certain small things...like respecting established political norms.
> 
> I don’t know.   Your generation, Templar, is going to be affected than mine.  I am on my way out so to speak.
Click to expand...

they were broken under obama. just because you're ok with the break doesn't mean they were not broken.

you keep crying about payback coming. well it is, but here it is for all the left has done lately. doesn't matter what anyone thinks about it. time for talking this through is over.

y'all started the fire. now get ready for...payback.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Coyote said:


> I don’t know. Your generation, Templar, is going to be affected than mine. I am on my way out so to speak



I may also be unfortunate enough to be alive to see the death of this country too. She is dying. It makes me very afraid. If someone doesn't act soon to preserve this union, I will in my old age be telling little kids stories of what America once was before she fell to ruin.


----------



## eddiew

Natural Citizen said:


> Just reporting. No link as of yet.
> 
> Update: Borrowed Will's link...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Court Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg Dead At 87
> 
> 
> Ginsburg, who was once passed over for a clerkship on the Supreme Court because of her gender, was the second woman to sit on the nation’s highest court.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com


The piece of shit Trump  and McConnell are dancing in the streets  May the same befall them soon  with that scumbag barr soon after


----------



## bigrebnc1775

TemplarKormac said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this time of divisiveness, we could all learn from RBG and Scalia’s friendship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T H I S ^^^
> 
> Those two knew how to put their political differences aside and also how to value their friendship more.
> 
> Why can't some of you do that?
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because they have been such assholes for so long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't mean we should repay it in kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no we should do it 20 fold
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will not take part in this savagery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither will I ........I'm not an elected official............sorry....replacing a SCOTUS is not savage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say anything about not replacing her. This country needs to move on. We cannot put our justice system in stasis to sate the sensibilities of overly sensitive people.
> 
> I am more taken aback by the savage behavior being displayed here on this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want to play fair while the democrats are burning the country down? Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, nobody wants to play fair.
> 
> I know what it means to lose... and regain one's honor. Losing it a second time is far worse than the first.
> 
> I am sorry, but I have my limits, reb.
Click to expand...

DEMOCRATS HAVE NO HONOR THE LAST 3 AND A HALF YEARS SHOULD HAVE SHOWN YOU THAT


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

TemplarKormac said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this time of divisiveness, we could all learn from RBG and Scalia’s friendship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T H I S ^^^
> 
> Those two knew how to put their political differences aside and also how to value their friendship more.
> 
> Why can't some of you do that?
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because they have been such assholes for so long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't mean we should repay it in kind.
Click to expand...


 Yes it does actually.
They brought politics to the low level we see today. If we dont respond in kind we have no chance of winning in the future.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Will the riots start in Portland or Minneapolis?


----------



## Coyote

HereWeGoAgain said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this time of divisiveness, we could all learn from RBG and Scalia’s friendship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T H I S ^^^
> 
> Those two knew how to put their political differences aside and also how to value their friendship more.
> 
> Why can't some of you do that?
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because they have been such assholes for so long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't mean we should repay it in kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it does actually.
> They brought politics to the low level we see today. If we dont respond in kind we have no chance of winning in the future.
Click to expand...

Takes two to tango dude.  If it is this low, look in a mirror,  this isn’t happening in a vacuum.


----------



## iceberg

TemplarKormac said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t know. Your generation, Templar, is going to be affected than mine. I am on my way out so to speak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may also be unfortunate enough to be alive to see the death of this country too. She is dying. It makes me very afraid. If someone doesn't act soon to preserve this union, I will in my old age be telling little kids stories of what America once was before she fell to ruin.
Click to expand...

was the ruin you speak of likely in a democratic city they set on fire in protest?

that the union you wish to preserve?

gonna pass on that one.


----------



## TemplarKormac

eagle1462010 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also... there is a likelihood that Republicans can lose three votes and the vote results in a tie. In that case, Pence will be the 51st vote.
> 
> Four and its over. If you can convince Graham to change his mind, that means a new justice will be in place before the election.
> 
> This country is in limbo. In crisis. I am truly afraid for where it is headed.
> 
> 
> 
> You should be............because they are pushing the envelope..........You KNOW THIS.......you must pick a side..........
> 
> I know you don't stand with them.............You see where they rule and people leaving.......picking and choosing which laws they will OBEY......and DEMAND YOU OBEY..........you know this.........
> 
> You know they pushed the destruction now...........do they really care about lives.....tell me honestly .....have they pushed the violence........
> 
> You know the answer........they will deny it as always.......buy you KNOW THE TRUTH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That does not mean I abandon my values in the process of acknowledging the truth or picking a side. I know what side I'm on, but I have always treasured my values. I will not abandon them to speak ill of the dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't trashed her.......I have trashed the DNC for their actions and made my opinion crystal clear that we should ram a nomination down their throats.
> 
> You want to play nice now.............that's on you....I don't want to.....I KNOW they would do it to us.......and SO DO YOU.
Click to expand...


Do what your conscience dictates. I won't stop you. All I can do is try to convince you, regardless of whether I succeed or fail.

However, in so doing, you must remember never to demand fairness from anything or anyone else when something unjust or unfair happens to you.


----------



## Coyote

TemplarKormac said:


> Murkowski, Collins, Graham and Romney are more than likely not going to vote for the nominee. That's it. That's all. Stew in your anger, it isn't happening before the election.
> 
> All Trump has left before him now is to make a recess appointment. And that is doubtful.


You don’t think Graham would?


----------



## JGalt

I just have two questions about all this:

1. Will her death also be attributed to COVID-19?

2. Will she still be eligible to vote for Joe Biden?


----------



## iceberg

TemplarKormac said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also... there is a likelihood that Republicans can lose three votes and the vote results in a tie. In that case, Pence will be the 51st vote.
> 
> Four and its over. If you can convince Graham to change his mind, that means a new justice will be in place before the election.
> 
> This country is in limbo. In crisis. I am truly afraid for where it is headed.
> 
> 
> 
> You should be............because they are pushing the envelope..........You KNOW THIS.......you must pick a side..........
> 
> I know you don't stand with them.............You see where they rule and people leaving.......picking and choosing which laws they will OBEY......and DEMAND YOU OBEY..........you know this.........
> 
> You know they pushed the destruction now...........do they really care about lives.....tell me honestly .....have they pushed the violence........
> 
> You know the answer........they will deny it as always.......buy you KNOW THE TRUTH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That does not mean I abandon my values in the process of acknowledging the truth or picking a side. I know what side I'm on, but I have always treasured my values. I will not abandon them to speak ill of the dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't trashed her.......I have trashed the DNC for their actions and made my opinion crystal clear that we should ram a nomination down their throats.
> 
> You want to play nice now.............that's on you....I don't want to.....I KNOW they would do it to us.......and SO DO YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do what your conscience dictates. I won't stop you. All I can do is try to convince you, regardless of whether I succeed or fail.
> 
> However, in so doing, you must remember never to demand fairness from anything or anyone else when something unjust or unfair is done to you.
Click to expand...

cycle of payback. sooner or later everyone feels "owed".

then what? you're not right just because you wanna be. that mindset is why we're at this stage.


----------



## iceberg

Coyote said:


> DustyInfinity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should not celebrate her death. Treat the woman with respect damn it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as many are concerned....she didn't treat the Constitution or our rights with respect...
> 
> Hence the celebration
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope our fellow republicans don't show their rear like the dems when Scalia passed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are no different.
Click to expand...

and if the democrats right now had the chance to get a SCOTUS in quickly - would they?

or would they wait til after the election?

be honest.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Coyote said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Murkowski, Collins, Graham and Romney are more than likely not going to vote for the nominee. That's it. That's all. Stew in your anger, it isn't happening before the election.
> 
> All Trump has left before him now is to make a recess appointment. And that is doubtful.
> 
> 
> 
> You don’t think Graham would?
Click to expand...


I see him as the swing vote, really. I am also seeing him as the one most likely to be convinced to vote in favor of the nominee.


----------



## eagle1462010

TemplarKormac said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also... there is a likelihood that Republicans can lose three votes and the vote results in a tie. In that case, Pence will be the 51st vote.
> 
> Four and its over. If you can convince Graham to change his mind, that means a new justice will be in place before the election.
> 
> This country is in limbo. In crisis. I am truly afraid for where it is headed.
> 
> 
> 
> You should be............because they are pushing the envelope..........You KNOW THIS.......you must pick a side..........
> 
> I know you don't stand with them.............You see where they rule and people leaving.......picking and choosing which laws they will OBEY......and DEMAND YOU OBEY..........you know this.........
> 
> You know they pushed the destruction now...........do they really care about lives.....tell me honestly .....have they pushed the violence........
> 
> You know the answer........they will deny it as always.......buy you KNOW THE TRUTH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That does not mean I abandon my values in the process of acknowledging the truth or picking a side. I know what side I'm on, but I have always treasured my values. I will not abandon them to speak ill of the dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't trashed her.......I have trashed the DNC for their actions and made my opinion crystal clear that we should ram a nomination down their throats.
> 
> You want to play nice now.............that's on you....I don't want to.....I KNOW they would do it to us.......and SO DO YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do what your conscience dictates. I won't stop you. All I can do is try to convince you, regardless of whether I succeed or fail.
> 
> However, in so doing, you must remember never to demand fairness from anything or anyone else when something unjust or unfair is done to you.
Click to expand...

You must be young ...........They play by fire.........we haven't burned anything........we only respond in kind.........where does that end...............Do as I say or we'll burn the place down.

You have the problem and not me............I see it for what it is........That is by definition terror......violence to intimidate and create fear for a political agenda............

I served against it overseas.............COLD DAY IN HELL I BEND A KNEE TO IT HERE.


----------



## iceberg

eagle1462010 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also... there is a likelihood that Republicans can lose three votes and the vote results in a tie. In that case, Pence will be the 51st vote.
> 
> Four and its over. If you can convince Graham to change his mind, that means a new justice will be in place before the election.
> 
> This country is in limbo. In crisis. I am truly afraid for where it is headed.
> 
> 
> 
> You should be............because they are pushing the envelope..........You KNOW THIS.......you must pick a side..........
> 
> I know you don't stand with them.............You see where they rule and people leaving.......picking and choosing which laws they will OBEY......and DEMAND YOU OBEY..........you know this.........
> 
> You know they pushed the destruction now...........do they really care about lives.....tell me honestly .....have they pushed the violence........
> 
> You know the answer........they will deny it as always.......buy you KNOW THE TRUTH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That does not mean I abandon my values in the process of acknowledging the truth or picking a side. I know what side I'm on, but I have always treasured my values. I will not abandon them to speak ill of the dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't trashed her.......I have trashed the DNC for their actions and made my opinion crystal clear that we should ram a nomination down their throats.
> 
> You want to play nice now.............that's on you....I don't want to.....I KNOW they would do it to us.......and SO DO YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do what your conscience dictates. I won't stop you. All I can do is try to convince you, regardless of whether I succeed or fail.
> 
> However, in so doing, you must remember never to demand fairness from anything or anyone else when something unjust or unfair is done to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be young ...........They play by fire.........we haven't burned anything........we only respond in kind.........where does that end...............Do as I say or we'll burn the place down.
> 
> You have the problem and not me............I see it for what it is........That is by definition terror......violence to intimidate and create fear for a political agenda............
> 
> I served against it overseas.............COLD DAY IN HELL I BEND A KNEE TO IT HERE.
Click to expand...

when you see no accountability for the things you've done...
the things you've done cease to become wrong.

this is where telling them to stop becomes the new wrong and where they must offer their payback.


----------



## TemplarKormac

iceberg said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also... there is a likelihood that Republicans can lose three votes and the vote results in a tie. In that case, Pence will be the 51st vote.
> 
> Four and its over. If you can convince Graham to change his mind, that means a new justice will be in place before the election.
> 
> This country is in limbo. In crisis. I am truly afraid for where it is headed.
> 
> 
> 
> You should be............because they are pushing the envelope..........You KNOW THIS.......you must pick a side..........
> 
> I know you don't stand with them.............You see where they rule and people leaving.......picking and choosing which laws they will OBEY......and DEMAND YOU OBEY..........you know this.........
> 
> You know they pushed the destruction now...........do they really care about lives.....tell me honestly .....have they pushed the violence........
> 
> You know the answer........they will deny it as always.......buy you KNOW THE TRUTH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That does not mean I abandon my values in the process of acknowledging the truth or picking a side. I know what side I'm on, but I have always treasured my values. I will not abandon them to speak ill of the dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't trashed her.......I have trashed the DNC for their actions and made my opinion crystal clear that we should ram a nomination down their throats.
> 
> You want to play nice now.............that's on you....I don't want to.....I KNOW they would do it to us.......and SO DO YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do what your conscience dictates. I won't stop you. All I can do is try to convince you, regardless of whether I succeed or fail.
> 
> However, in so doing, you must remember never to demand fairness from anything or anyone else when something unjust or unfair is done to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cycle of payback. sooner or later everyone feels "owed".
> 
> then what? you're not right just because you wanna be. that mindset is why we're at this stage.
Click to expand...


I'm right. Not because I do or do not want to be, it is because that's the way things are. Decency and decorum demand respect. 

To be honest, this overly negative reciprocal mindset is why we are where we're at. To react to hatred with hatred... it only makes the chasm wider.


----------



## Orangecat

Coyote said:


> What I have heard and what makes sense to me, is term limits.  Right now, SCOTUS opportunities are so rare, they assume outsize political importance,  Term limits would reduce that.


Term limits for all three branches. Pelosi is just as much a problem as McConnell.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

TemplarKormac said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t know. Your generation, Templar, is going to be affected than mine. I am on my way out so to speak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may also be unfortunate enough to be alive to see the death of this country too. She is dying. It makes me very afraid. If someone doesn't act soon to preserve this union, I will in my old age be telling little kids stories of what America once was before she fell to ruin.
Click to expand...

Democrats have no concept of unification unless you submit to everything they want.


----------



## iceberg

TemplarKormac said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also... there is a likelihood that Republicans can lose three votes and the vote results in a tie. In that case, Pence will be the 51st vote.
> 
> Four and its over. If you can convince Graham to change his mind, that means a new justice will be in place before the election.
> 
> This country is in limbo. In crisis. I am truly afraid for where it is headed.
> 
> 
> 
> You should be............because they are pushing the envelope..........You KNOW THIS.......you must pick a side..........
> 
> I know you don't stand with them.............You see where they rule and people leaving.......picking and choosing which laws they will OBEY......and DEMAND YOU OBEY..........you know this.........
> 
> You know they pushed the destruction now...........do they really care about lives.....tell me honestly .....have they pushed the violence........
> 
> You know the answer........they will deny it as always.......buy you KNOW THE TRUTH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That does not mean I abandon my values in the process of acknowledging the truth or picking a side. I know what side I'm on, but I have always treasured my values. I will not abandon them to speak ill of the dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't trashed her.......I have trashed the DNC for their actions and made my opinion crystal clear that we should ram a nomination down their throats.
> 
> You want to play nice now.............that's on you....I don't want to.....I KNOW they would do it to us.......and SO DO YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do what your conscience dictates. I won't stop you. All I can do is try to convince you, regardless of whether I succeed or fail.
> 
> However, in so doing, you must remember never to demand fairness from anything or anyone else when something unjust or unfair is done to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cycle of payback. sooner or later everyone feels "owed".
> 
> then what? you're not right just because you wanna be. that mindset is why we're at this stage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm right. Not because I do or do not want to be, it is because that's the way things are. Decency and decorum demand respect.
> 
> To be honest, this overly negative reciprocal mindset is why we are where we're at. To react to hatred with hatred... it only makes the chasm wider.
Click to expand...

then please show the examples of that from the lefts leadership.

i'll wait.

or, was it when ginsburg spoke out against trump and broke protocol?
pelosi ripped up the speech?
the entire russia ordeal?
fighting trump at every single turn and inventing impeachment proceedings?
kavanaugh?

if you "feel" those actions were justified, then you certainly fit my description of the left.


----------



## Jackson

So what will it take to get a new justice named?

*Step 1: The presidential pick*

The first thing to know is that the Constitution of the United States gives the power of nomination to the president.

Article II, section 2 provides that the president “shall nominate, and by and with the advice and consent of the Senate, shall appoint … judges of the Supreme Court.”

*Step 2: The Senate Judiciary Committee*

Once the president has made a choice, the nomination is referred to the United States Senate. Since the early 19th century, this has meant that the nomination will first be considered by a smaller group within the Senate, the Senate Judiciary Committee.

The Judiciary Committee currently has 20 members – 11 Republicans and 9 Democrats – and has a three-step process of its own.

First, it conducts a prehearing investigation into the nominee’s background.

Second, it holds a public hearing, in which the nominee is questioned and may give testimony about everything from her judicial philosophy to her stand on abortion.

Finally, the committee will “report” its recommendation to the full Senate. The committee can report the nomination with a favorable recommendation, a negative recommendation or no recommendation.

If a majority of the committee opposes confirmation of the nominee, it can technically refuse to report the nomination, therefore preventing the full Senate from considering the nominee at all.

This hasn’t happened since 1881, and would deviate from the committee’s “traditional practice.” But that does not mean it is out of the question.

*Step 3: The full Senate*

Let’s assume that the committee does report the nomination to the full Senate.

There are 100 senators in the United States Senate – two for each state. Currently, the Senate is majority Republican, with 54 senators to the Democrats’ 44, with two independents for added flavor.

This is where it gets interesting, because the Senate follows rules so arcane and incomprehensible that otherwise reasonable writers freely refer to them as “insane.”

In order to consider the nomination, the Senate has to enter a special “executive session.” This is typically achieved by having the Senate majority leader ask for unanimous consent to have the Senate consider the nomination.

*Step 4: The vote*

But let’s assume that the nomination does emerge from the Judiciary Committee, makes it to an “up or down” vote and weathers any filibuster attempts.

A vote to confirm then requires a simple majority of the senators present and voting. If all goes well, the secretary of the Senate will transmit the confirmation vote to the president.

The president then can breathe a sigh of relief and sign a commission appointing the person to the Supreme Court.

But I wouldn’t count on it.









						Four steps to appointing a Supreme Court justice
					

There are just four steps to appointing a Supreme Court justice – but that’s not to say it’s going to be an easy process for Obama.




					theconversation.com


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Coyote said:


> Takes two to tango dude. If it is this low, look in a mirror, this isn’t happening in a vacuum.


Said the person cheer leading when the democrats were pushing the laughable Russia hoax day and night.

Too bad Ginsburg wasn't holding hands with John Roberts when she finally gave in (two for one deal).
Those newspaper pieces showing the RBG workout and tales of how indestructible she was were
a farce low even for what passes for "journalism" these days.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Coyote said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this time of divisiveness, we could all learn from RBG and Scalia’s friendship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T H I S ^^^
> 
> Those two knew how to put their political differences aside and also how to value their friendship more.
> 
> Why can't some of you do that?
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because they have been such assholes for so long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't mean we should repay it in kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it does actually.
> They brought politics to the low level we see today. If we dont respond in kind we have no chance of winning in the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Takes two to tango dude.  If it is this low, look in a mirror,  this isn’t happening in a vacuum.
Click to expand...

time to dance baby


----------



## TemplarKormac

eagle1462010 said:


> You must be young



If 33 is young, then sure. But I have the wisdom and teachings of my 78 year old grandmother backing me. She of all people would know what it means to be decent and respectful. She was a rare type who thought racism was a bad thing... in the Jim Crow Era south. 




eagle1462010 said:


> They play by fire.........we haven't burned anything........we only respond in kind.........where does that end...............Do as I say or we'll burn the place down.



Honestly, it may come to a point where we have to fight fire with fire, but not now. We must not let this country be destroyed.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Takes two to tango dude. If it is this low, look in a mirror, this isn’t happening in a vacuum.
> 
> 
> 
> Said the person cheer leading when the democrats were pushing the laughable Russia hoax day and night.
> 
> Too bad Ginsburg wasn't holding hands with John Roberts when she finally gave in (two for one deal).
> Those newspaper pieces showing the RBG workout and tales of how indestructible she was were
> a farce low even for what passes for "journalism" these days.
Click to expand...

democrats have no honor nor memory


----------



## eagle1462010

TemplarKormac said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also... there is a likelihood that Republicans can lose three votes and the vote results in a tie. In that case, Pence will be the 51st vote.
> 
> Four and its over. If you can convince Graham to change his mind, that means a new justice will be in place before the election.
> 
> This country is in limbo. In crisis. I am truly afraid for where it is headed.
> 
> 
> 
> You should be............because they are pushing the envelope..........You KNOW THIS.......you must pick a side..........
> 
> I know you don't stand with them.............You see where they rule and people leaving.......picking and choosing which laws they will OBEY......and DEMAND YOU OBEY..........you know this.........
> 
> You know they pushed the destruction now...........do they really care about lives.....tell me honestly .....have they pushed the violence........
> 
> You know the answer........they will deny it as always.......buy you KNOW THE TRUTH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That does not mean I abandon my values in the process of acknowledging the truth or picking a side. I know what side I'm on, but I have always treasured my values. I will not abandon them to speak ill of the dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't trashed her.......I have trashed the DNC for their actions and made my opinion crystal clear that we should ram a nomination down their throats.
> 
> You want to play nice now.............that's on you....I don't want to.....I KNOW they would do it to us.......and SO DO YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do what your conscience dictates. I won't stop you. All I can do is try to convince you, regardless of whether I succeed or fail.
> 
> However, in so doing, you must remember never to demand fairness from anything or anyone else when something unjust or unfair is done to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cycle of payback. sooner or later everyone feels "owed".
> 
> then what? you're not right just because you wanna be. that mindset is why we're at this stage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm right. Not because I do or do not want to be, it is because that's the way things are. Decency and decorum demand respect.
> 
> To be honest, this overly negative reciprocal mindset is why we are where we're at. To react to hatred with hatred... it only makes the chasm wider.
Click to expand...

Naive..........and your choice.........I choose to live in the real world..........they know what they are doing.........they know gaslighting is getting people killed.........THEY SWORE AN OATH.......to serve and protect the people........

You don't do that by ordering the police to stand down as people terrorize their citizens......PERIOD.......they are the problem .............NOT ME.......

When the JFK dems or blue dogs return let me know.......if you even know what I'm talking about.........these cats......there is NO NEGOTIATION ANYMORE..............NONE.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

TemplarKormac said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must be young
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If 33 is young, then sure. But I have the wisdom and teachings of my 78 year old grandmother backing me. She of all people would know what it means to be decent and respectful. She was a rare type who thought racism was a bad thing... in the Jim Crow Era south.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They play by fire.........we haven't burned anything........we only respond in kind.........where does that end...............Do as I say or we'll burn the place down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honestly, it may come to a point where we have to fight fire with fire, but not now. We must not let this country be destroyed.
Click to expand...

I have a son older than 33 so yes 33 is young


----------



## Jackson

My understanding there are no filibusters any longer during this process.


----------



## AZrailwhale

Coyote said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> RIP.
> 
> Well, that will crank up the Senate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives will be dancing in the streets.
> 
> McConnewill show himself to be a hypocrite.
Click to expand...

Are you going to try to tell us with a straight face that in exactly four years if the democrats held the white house and senate and Clarence Thomas dropped dead Your side wouldn’t ram the most liberal jurist it could find through the confirmation process?


----------



## theHawk

Somebody woke up Joe Biden and told him. He said the voters have to pick the President to pick the nominee.  Hello Joe, we did pick him in 2016.

Of course he didn’t answer any questions.


----------



## Hugo Furst

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNN just reported that RBG told her granddaughter before she died that she did not want Trump picking her successor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that's just tough shit, because Donald J Trump is President, and will be making an appointment.
> 
> Since Sleepy Joe doesn't like the Biden Rule that McConnell honored last time, we can expect the appointment for replacement immediately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remember Merrick Garland?  The American people should make that decision in the upcoming election - which is only 45 days away.  Remember Mitch McConnell's words for not allowing a Senate vote on Merrick Garland?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I do remember the big fuss about Merrick Garland, and I'm sure that Sen. McConnell does as well.
> 
> He took a lot of heat, a lot of senators felt that the sitting President should have been allowed to have a justice confirmed in his last year.
> 
> He isn't going to take that kind of heat again, especially as the author of the Biden Doctrine is now leader of the Dem Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean the McConnell doctrine. He set a precedent.
> 
> He deserved to take heat.  But he is a hypocrite.  What he does now has nothing to do with taking heat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just wait til after the election to appoint someone
Click to expand...


I predict confirmation hearings by mid December


----------



## eagle1462010

TemplarKormac said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must be young
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If 33 is young, then sure. But I have the wisdom and teachings of my 78 year old grandmother backing me. She of all people would know what it means to be decent and respectful. She was a rare type who thought racism was a bad thing... in the Jim Crow Era south.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They play by fire.........we haven't burned anything........we only respond in kind.........where does that end...............Do as I say or we'll burn the place down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honestly, it may come to a point where we have to fight fire with fire, but not now. We must not let this country be destroyed.
Click to expand...

55.......been in the gulf twice........somalia..........legal ops South America anti drug ops.......Team spirit.....plane guard of vlad USSR.....yes.......USSR......

What they are doing now.......is sickening..........I'm not the problem...........they have pushed this violence and abuse of power to extremes...........Sorry........I DON'T NEGOTIATE WITH TERRORIST.


----------



## Zander

What would Chucky do?

Do that.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

bigrebnc1775 said:


> democrats have no honor nor memory


Or decency.


----------



## Zander

Jackson said:


> My understanding there are no filibusters any longer during this process.


Thanks to Chucky.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

eagle1462010 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also... there is a likelihood that Republicans can lose three votes and the vote results in a tie. In that case, Pence will be the 51st vote.
> 
> Four and its over. If you can convince Graham to change his mind, that means a new justice will be in place before the election.
> 
> This country is in limbo. In crisis. I am truly afraid for where it is headed.
> 
> 
> 
> You should be............because they are pushing the envelope..........You KNOW THIS.......you must pick a side..........
> 
> I know you don't stand with them.............You see where they rule and people leaving.......picking and choosing which laws they will OBEY......and DEMAND YOU OBEY..........you know this.........
> 
> You know they pushed the destruction now...........do they really care about lives.....tell me honestly .....have they pushed the violence........
> 
> You know the answer........they will deny it as always.......buy you KNOW THE TRUTH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That does not mean I abandon my values in the process of acknowledging the truth or picking a side. I know what side I'm on, but I have always treasured my values. I will not abandon them to speak ill of the dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't trashed her.......I have trashed the DNC for their actions and made my opinion crystal clear that we should ram a nomination down their throats.
> 
> You want to play nice now.............that's on you....I don't want to.....I KNOW they would do it to us.......and SO DO YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do what your conscience dictates. I won't stop you. All I can do is try to convince you, regardless of whether I succeed or fail.
> 
> However, in so doing, you must remember never to demand fairness from anything or anyone else when something unjust or unfair is done to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cycle of payback. sooner or later everyone feels "owed".
> 
> then what? you're not right just because you wanna be. that mindset is why we're at this stage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm right. Not because I do or do not want to be, it is because that's the way things are. Decency and decorum demand respect.
> 
> To be honest, this overly negative reciprocal mindset is why we are where we're at. To react to hatred with hatred... it only makes the chasm wider.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Naive..........and your choice.........I choose to live in the real world..........they know what they are doing.........they know gaslighting is getting people killed.........THEY SWORE AN OATH.......to serve and protect the people........
> 
> You don't do that by ordering the police to stand down as people terrorize their citizens......PERIOD.......they are the problem .............NOT ME.......
> 
> When the JFK dems or blue dogs return let me know.......if you even know what I'm talking about.........these cats......there is NO NEGOTIATION ANYMORE..............NONE.
Click to expand...




eagle1462010 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also... there is a likelihood that Republicans can lose three votes and the vote results in a tie. In that case, Pence will be the 51st vote.
> 
> Four and its over. If you can convince Graham to change his mind, that means a new justice will be in place before the election.
> 
> This country is in limbo. In crisis. I am truly afraid for where it is headed.
> 
> 
> 
> You should be............because they are pushing the envelope..........You KNOW THIS.......you must pick a side..........
> 
> I know you don't stand with them.............You see where they rule and people leaving.......picking and choosing which laws they will OBEY......and DEMAND YOU OBEY..........you know this.........
> 
> You know they pushed the destruction now...........do they really care about lives.....tell me honestly .....have they pushed the violence........
> 
> You know the answer........they will deny it as always.......buy you KNOW THE TRUTH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That does not mean I abandon my values in the process of acknowledging the truth or picking a side. I know what side I'm on, but I have always treasured my values. I will not abandon them to speak ill of the dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't trashed her.......I have trashed the DNC for their actions and made my opinion crystal clear that we should ram a nomination down their throats.
> 
> You want to play nice now.............that's on you....I don't want to.....I KNOW they would do it to us.......and SO DO YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do what your conscience dictates. I won't stop you. All I can do is try to convince you, regardless of whether I succeed or fail.
> 
> However, in so doing, you must remember never to demand fairness from anything or anyone else when something unjust or unfair is done to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cycle of payback. sooner or later everyone feels "owed".
> 
> then what? you're not right just because you wanna be. that mindset is why we're at this stage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm right. Not because I do or do not want to be, it is because that's the way things are. Decency and decorum demand respect.
> 
> To be honest, this overly negative reciprocal mindset is why we are where we're at. To react to hatred with hatred... it only makes the chasm wider.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Naive..........and your choice.........I choose to live in the real world..........they know what they are doing.........they know gaslighting is getting people killed.........THEY SWORE AN OATH.......to serve and protect the people........
> 
> You don't do that by ordering the police to stand down as people terrorize their citizens......PERIOD.......they are the problem .............NOT ME.......
> 
> When the JFK dems or blue dogs return let me know.......if you even know what I'm talking about.........these cats......there is NO NEGOTIATION ANYMORE..............NONE.
Click to expand...

that's the only way America will ever unify again democrats wake up and rid themselves of the evil leftists that have taken control of their party.


----------



## theHawk

AZrailwhale said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> RIP.
> 
> Well, that will crank up the Senate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives will be dancing in the streets.
> 
> McConnewill show himself to be a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you going to try to tell us with a straight face that in exactly four years if the democrats held the white house and senate and Clarence Thomas dropped dead Your side wouldn’t ram the most liberal jurist it could find through the confirmation process?
Click to expand...

These leftwingers just want to undermine the election they know they will lose.  They will push for a 4-4 SCOTUS during an election the Dems will not accept and will have rampant mail in voter fraud.  They want the chaos.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

AzogtheDefiler said:


> She never got an opportunity to enjoy retirement. Shameful



   Her own choice.


----------



## TemplarKormac

iceberg said:


> then please show the examples of that from the lefts leadership.



What if I told you that there are no examples of that from the leadership of either side?

I tire of this team game.

I may have to acknowledge one day that unity in this country is dead, but not tonight.

Just not tonight.


----------



## eddiew

Coyote said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Murkowski, Collins, Graham and Romney are more than likely not going to vote for the nominee. That's it. That's all. Stew in your anger, it isn't happening before the election.
> 
> All Trump has left before him now is to make a recess appointment. And that is doubtful.
> 
> 
> 
> You don’t think Graham would?
Click to expand...

Well Graham is A GD hypocrite   BUT he has  spoken strongly about putting a  SC nominee  in  until a new President in power


----------



## Polishprince

eddiew said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Murkowski, Collins, Graham and Romney are more than likely not going to vote for the nominee. That's it. That's all. Stew in your anger, it isn't happening before the election.
> 
> All Trump has left before him now is to make a recess appointment. And that is doubtful.
> 
> 
> 
> You don’t think Graham would?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well Graham is A GD hypocrite   BUT he has  spoken strongly about putting a  SC nominee  in  until a new President in power
Click to expand...



So you agree that Merrick Garland shouldn't have been considered until 2017?    or are you a hypocrite?


----------



## iceberg

TemplarKormac said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> then please show the examples of that from the lefts leadership.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What if I told you that there are no examples of that from the leadership of either side?
> 
> I tire of this team game.
> 
> I may have to acknowledge one day that unity in this country is dead, but not tonight.
> 
> Just not tonight.
Click to expand...

what if i told you i was not saying there was? these "ass"umptions kill credibility so quickly.

we can't just start in one place, we must deflect.

and here we are. proving i knew exactly where this would go. you want grace and dignity given to you, but you won't offer it unless it serves you.

you keep using those words...


----------



## iceberg

as far as bitching about the reactions of the right - who believes that if trump passed away the celebration of the left would be any less loud and happy?

anyone? other than the left who betrays that notion by the hour - no one?

nope.


----------



## eddiew

So the position the SB McConnell took under Obama's choice of a SC person
doesn't hold anymore??  I can't say anything bad enough about republicans and their lack of ethics because I notice a mod here and don't want to get kicked out .


----------



## AZrailwhale

basquebromance said:


> We cannot let Cocaine Mitch put anyone on the Supreme Court.


How do you plan to stop him?  The republicans have the presidency and a clear majority in the senate.  After all, haven't you and your’s been screaming for the last three years that the majority should rule?


----------



## TemplarKormac

martybegan said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orangecat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> This entire thread makes me seethe with rage. Nothing much triggers me, but this did.  This display of utter contempt and hatred is more triggering than anything a vile right or left troll could ever say to me on this board.
> 
> 
> 
> I contend that one can be sorrowful regarding her passing and also optimistic about getting the SC out of the hands of activist justices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have a problem with that. With people who can delineate between those two situations.
> 
> Seeing death as an opportunity to fulfill a goal is... not very palatable to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dems will see this as an opportunity to rile up their base, I give it 48 hours before CNN goes full blast on what a threat Trump nominating someone in this period would be.
Click to expand...


I don't doubt it.


----------



## eddiew

iceberg said:


> as far as bitching about the reactions of the right - who believes that if trump passed away the celebration of the left would be any less loud and happy?
> 
> anyone? other than the left who betrays that notion by the hour - no one?
> 
> nope.


For once you're right ice  ,,I'd want to piss on the pos's grave


----------



## iceberg

eddiew said:


> So the position the SB McConnell took under Obama's choice of a SC person
> doesn't hold anymore??  I can't say anything bad enough about republicans and their lack of ethics because I notice a mod here and don't want to get kicked out .


so when biden said you can't vote in a lame duck year, he never said that?

just stop, eddie. this victim crap has long since ran its course. time to spoon up to your own bullshit and learn to swallow. if the democrats could slam a SCOTUS through just because they could, you know damn well they would and you'd cheer it on.

spoon up, son. spoon up.


----------



## Lakhota

Pence could vote to break a Senate confirmation tie, right?


----------



## Quasar44

Natural Citizen said:


> Just reporting. No link as of yet.
> 
> Update: Borrowed Will's link...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Court Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg Dead At 87
> 
> 
> Ginsburg, who was once passed over for a clerkship on the Supreme Court because of her gender, was the second woman to sit on the nation’s highest court.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com


The most evil and repulsive Anti-American women in US history next to only Nancy Mussolini


----------



## eagle1462010

eddiew said:


> So the position the SB McConnell took under Obama's choice of a SC person
> doesn't hold anymore??  I can't say anything bad enough about republicans and their lack of ethics because I notice a mod here and don't want to get kicked out .


Spare me the psy ops fake outrage ...........you would ram it against us if you could.......and you know it.

Gloves are off now.........the cast is set.........ramming speed......and show your true colors like you did with Kav.


----------



## TemplarKormac

GreenAndBlue said:


> A 4 to 4 tie cannot stop trump



Yes it can. If a negative ruling against the sitting president is made by a lower court, and it is brought to a 4-4 court, a tie upholds the lower court. That could have serious ramifications on national policy. And this election.


----------



## Quasar44

Trump and Mitch must pass a new justice before it’s too late


----------



## airplanemechanic

iceberg said:


> as far as bitching about the reactions of the right - who believes that if trump passed away the celebration of the left would be any less loud and happy?
> 
> anyone? other than the left who betrays that notion by the hour - no one?
> 
> nope.



Considering many on the left in here have wished for Trumps death, the celebration would be louder than the right's of Ruthys death thats for sure.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Coyote said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNN just reported that RBG told her granddaughter before she died that she did not want Trump picking her successor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not her decision.  Too bad.  Trump will nominate and the person will be confirmed.  Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What if Collins, Mukowski, and Romney say no?
Click to expand...


Graham and Pence. Mark my words.


----------



## iceberg

airplanemechanic said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> as far as bitching about the reactions of the right - who believes that if trump passed away the celebration of the left would be any less loud and happy?
> 
> anyone? other than the left who betrays that notion by the hour - no one?
> 
> nope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering many on the left in here have wished for Trumps death, the celebration would be louder than the right's of Ruthys death thats for sure.
Click to expand...

i hate it. i hate what we're becoming. 

really don't care why anymore. 

when this fire burns out we'll have to see what's left and if we can work together again. but rest assured the rest of our lifetimes will be very different from what's about to come.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

She did much for women's rights.

May she rest in peace.


----------



## MisterBeale

Coyote said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should not celebrate her death. Treat the woman with respect damn it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as many are concerned....she didn't treat the Constitution or our rights with respect...
> 
> Hence the celebration
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meaningless. Do you remember how the liberals celebrated Scalia's sudden death? _Don't be like them._ Please. I beg of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are no different Templar.  It is partisan human nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I DESPISE IT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> o
> You and me both brother.  I didn’t like Scalia’s rulings but he a hell of an intellect and I respect that.
Click to expand...

. . . and the best sense of humor of all the folks in D.C.


----------



## Thunk

Fasten your seatbelts folks...this ride is about to get bumpy(er). 

Trump will pick a nominee and McConnel will put it to a vote...democrats  will lose their ever luvin' minds again. 

*Quick...somebody find  a new blassy ford*!


----------



## TemplarKormac

bigrebnc1775 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must be young
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If 33 is young, then sure. But I have the wisdom and teachings of my 78 year old grandmother backing me. She of all people would know what it means to be decent and respectful. She was a rare type who thought racism was a bad thing... in the Jim Crow Era south.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They play by fire.........we haven't burned anything........we only respond in kind.........where does that end...............Do as I say or we'll burn the place down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honestly, it may come to a point where we have to fight fire with fire, but not now. We must not let this country be destroyed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a son older than 33 so yes 33 is young
Click to expand...


Eh... I'd much rather display wisdom beyond my years than show everyone how much of a child I once was. 

So be it. I prefer to be looked down on by my elders. It gives me a perspective of what I might see when I reach their stature.


----------



## eddiew

iceberg said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the position the SB McConnell took under Obama's choice of a SC person
> doesn't hold anymore??  I can't say anything bad enough about republicans and their lack of ethics because I notice a mod here and don't want to get kicked out .
> 
> 
> 
> so when biden said you can't vote in a lame duck year, he never said that?
> 
> just stop, eddie. this victim crap has long since ran its course. time to spoon up to your own bullshit and learn to swallow. if the democrats could slam a SCOTUS through just because they could, you know damn well they would and you'd cheer it on.
> 
> spoon up, son. spoon up.
Click to expand...

TEN MONTHS left of Obamas presidency that McConnell wanted to wait for the next presidents choice ,  now 47 days left and the scumbag wants to go back against that? You and your POS' deserve  the worst   Hope it comes soon to you scum


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

TemplarKormac said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this time of divisiveness, we could all learn from RBG and Scalia’s friendship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T H I S ^^^
> 
> Those two knew how to put their political differences aside and also how to value their friendship more.
> 
> Why can't some of you do that?
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because they have been such assholes for so long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't mean we should repay it in kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no we should do it 20 fold
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will not take part in this savagery.
Click to expand...


  Then take a nap.


----------



## AZrailwhale

Death Angel said:


> her granddaughter Clara Spera days before her death, she said, “My most fervent wish is that I will not be replaced until a new President is installed.”
> 
> Laughing emoji goes here


Did anyone notice that Ginsberg said “a NEW president” she was a liberal activist to her dying breathe.


----------



## TemplarKormac

eagle1462010 said:


> What they are doing now.......is sickening..........I'm not the problem...........they have pushed this violence and abuse of power to extremes...........Sorry........I DON'T NEGOTIATE WITH TERRORIST.



I am the son of a combat veteran, 56, served 5 tours before being honorably discharged.  So I know exactly where you're coming from. I have not seen the hells of war. I would prefer not to. That is why I take this position.


----------



## Death Angel

Meister said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of how the election turns out the Republicans are in charge of the Senate and Trump is President until the end of January next year.  Plenty of time to get a nice Conservative to replace the Libtard bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> NO CONSERVATIVES,,, we need a constitutionalist,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No friggin Liberal has ever even read the Constitution no less be a Constitutionalist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think at thispoint liberals know more about the Constitution then Trumpists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One thing to know about the Constitution, another thing to protect the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is not doing that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I whole heartedly disagree with your assessment of Trump.
Click to expand...




AZrailwhale said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> her granddaughter Clara Spera days before her death, she said, “My most fervent wish is that I will not be replaced until a new President is installed.”
> 
> Laughing emoji goes here
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone notice that Ginsberg said “a NEW president” she was a liberal activist to her dying breathe.
Click to expand...

Did she ASSUME Trump would lose, or did she expect wed keep her seat vacant until they install a communist?


----------



## Nostra

This is gonna be fun watching Dimwingers piss themselves over Trump nominating a replacement, and Mitch ramming it thru before the election.


----------



## Hugo Furst

eddiew said:


> So the position the SB McConnell took under Obama's choice of a SC person
> doesn't hold anymore??  I can't say anything bad enough about republicans and their lack of ethics because I notice a mod here and don't want to get kicked out .





eddiew said:


> So the position the SB McConnell took under Obama's choice of a SC person
> doesn't hold anymore??




The one where he quoted Biden?


----------



## TemplarKormac

HereWeGoAgain said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this time of divisiveness, we could all learn from RBG and Scalia’s friendship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T H I S ^^^
> 
> Those two knew how to put their political differences aside and also how to value their friendship more.
> 
> Why can't some of you do that?
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because they have been such assholes for so long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't mean we should repay it in kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no we should do it 20 fold
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will not take part in this savagery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then take a nap.
Click to expand...


Do what you want. But neither side can claim moral superiority over the other. Never again. The moral high ground is gone. Nothing but a crater in the ground.


----------



## Prof.Lunaphile

Wow! What happened? How did she die? This is such a surprise! Just last week, I think, Trump released a list of candidates for the Court, didn't he???

What happened - was she in an train derailment, car wreck? What?


----------



## Uncensored2008

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> There will be no replacement until after the election.




Even so, this ends the ability of Roberts to queer the election.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

TemplarKormac said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> A 4 to 4 tie cannot stop trump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it can. If a negative ruling against the sitting president is made by a lower court, and it is brought to a 4-4 court, a tie upholds the lower court. That could have serious ramifications on national policy. And this election.
Click to expand...

With Ginsberg gone where would you get a 4-4 tie?


----------



## Ben Thomson

"The American people‎ should have a voice in the selection of their next Supreme Court Justice. Therefore, this vacancy should not be filled until we have a new President," McConnell said in a statement hours after Scalia died in February 2016. - Mitch McConnell


----------



## iceberg

eddiew said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the position the SB McConnell took under Obama's choice of a SC person
> doesn't hold anymore??  I can't say anything bad enough about republicans and their lack of ethics because I notice a mod here and don't want to get kicked out .
> 
> 
> 
> so when biden said you can't vote in a lame duck year, he never said that?
> 
> just stop, eddie. this victim crap has long since ran its course. time to spoon up to your own bullshit and learn to swallow. if the democrats could slam a SCOTUS through just because they could, you know damn well they would and you'd cheer it on.
> 
> spoon up, son. spoon up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TEN MONTHS left of Obamas presidency that McConnell wanted to wait for the next presidents choice ,  now 47 days left and the scumbag wants to go back against that? You and your POS' deserve  the worst   Hope it comes soon to you scum
Click to expand...

and before that, biden said the same thing when it suit the lefts purposes. so get off of this shit. to say it's hypocritical when you know good and well the left would slam a SCOTUS through if they could is twice as hypocritical of you.

just get over yourself.


----------



## Ben Thomson

Prof.Lunaphiles said:


> Wow! What happened? How did she die? This is such a surprise! Just last week, I think, Trump released a list of candidates for the Court, didn't he???
> 
> What happened - was she in an train derailment, car wreck? What?


Cancer


----------



## bigrebnc1775

TemplarKormac said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this time of divisiveness, we could all learn from RBG and Scalia’s friendship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T H I S ^^^
> 
> Those two knew how to put their political differences aside and also how to value their friendship more.
> 
> Why can't some of you do that?
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because they have been such assholes for so long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't mean we should repay it in kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no we should do it 20 fold
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will not take part in this savagery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then take a nap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do what you want. But neither side can claim moral superiority over the other. Never again. The moral high ground is gone. Nothing but a crater in the ground.
Click to expand...

my morals were murdered by democrats in the year 2019


----------



## progressive hunter

Prof.Lunaphiles said:


> Wow! What happened? How did she die? This is such a surprise! Just last week, I think, Trump released a list of candidates for the Court, didn't he???
> 
> What happened - was she in an train derailment, car wreck? What?


the Covid got her,,,


----------



## Thunk

eddiew said:


> TEN MONTHS left of Obamas presidency that McConnell wanted to wait for the next presidents choice , now 47 days left and the scumbag wants to go back against that?



Repubs held the senate then...and repubs hold the senate now. 

*HA HA*!


----------



## eagle1462010

TemplarKormac said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What they are doing now.......is sickening..........I'm not the problem...........they have pushed this violence and abuse of power to extremes...........Sorry........I DON'T NEGOTIATE WITH TERRORIST.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am the son of a combat veteran, 56, served 5 tours before being honorably discharged.  So I know exactly where you're coming from. I have not seen the hells of war. I would prefer not to. That it why I take this position.
Click to expand...

I haven't really seen the hell of it.......Navy so we didn't get up close and personal anyways.........

Let me ask you a simple question.........BLM in Portland going to a restaurant ......Raising there FISTS and demanding people sitting there eating to RAISE THEIR FISTS and chant with them or else.

What is your take on that..........and has the left pushed it..............yes or no...........

Then I want you to tell me what you think if someone said Covert to Islam or DIe............

What is your take on that................


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

eddiew said:


> So the position the SB McConnell took under Obama's choice of a SC person
> doesn't hold anymore??  I can't say anything bad enough about republicans and their lack of ethics because I notice a mod here and don't want to get kicked out .



Ed -

*Speaking to Fox News last year, McConnell suggested his stance was not hypocritical -- because in 2020, Republicans would control both the White House and the Senate, unlike Democrats in 2016, who controlled only the White House.

"You have to go back to 1880s to find the last time a Senate controlled by a party different from the president filled a vacancy on the Supreme Court that was created in the middle of a presidential election year," McConnell told Fox News.*


----------



## TemplarKormac

Lakhota said:


> Pence could vote to break a Senate confirmation tie, right?



Yep.

Then and only then, will your tears taste the sweetest. Regardless of whether Trump wins or loses, he will have successfully stopped the liberal progressive agenda for a generation... or two.


----------



## iceberg

McConnell: Trump's Supreme Court nominee 'will receive a vote on the floor of the United States Senate'
					

Senate Republicans have signaled that they would likely fill a vacancy to the Supreme Court ahead of the presidential election, but it is unclear whether the death of Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg will change their stance.




					www.foxnews.com
				




boom.


----------



## Ben Thomson

iceberg said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the position the SB McConnell took under Obama's choice of a SC person
> doesn't hold anymore??  I can't say anything bad enough about republicans and their lack of ethics because I notice a mod here and don't want to get kicked out .
> 
> 
> 
> so when biden said you can't vote in a lame duck year, he never said that?
> 
> just stop, eddie. this victim crap has long since ran its course. time to spoon up to your own bullshit and learn to swallow. if the democrats could slam a SCOTUS through just because they could, you know damn well they would and you'd cheer it on.
> 
> spoon up, son. spoon up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TEN MONTHS left of Obamas presidency that McConnell wanted to wait for the next presidents choice ,  now 47 days left and the scumbag wants to go back against that? You and your POS' deserve  the worst   Hope it comes soon to you scum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and before that, biden said the same thing when it suit the lefts purposes. so get off of this shit. to say it's hypocritical when you know good and well the left would slam a SCOTUS through if they could is twice as hypocritical of you.
> 
> just get over yourself.
Click to expand...

Yup, Moscow Mitch invoked the so called ' Biden Rule' in 2016 so it stands he will do it again..right?


----------



## Prof.Lunaphile

Natural Citizen said:


> Just reporting. No link as of yet.


  
Hey, what do you know?!?!?! Your thread will win the prize for being the first and foremost thread on the subject - right? 
Let us know what the USMB trophy is awarded to you! We are all so proud of you.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Ben Thomson said:


> "The American people‎ should have a voice in the selection of their next Supreme Court Justice. Therefore, this vacancy should not be filled until we have a new President," McConnell said in a statement hours after Scalia died in February 2016. - Mitch McConnell


"Democrats shouldn't have pushed for a politically motivated impeachment"  September  2020 bigrebnc1775


----------



## Flash

Coyote said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the hell have the DNC played Fair in recent history.............they set up the rules of engagement and now cry when KARMA comes a calling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karma works both ways...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And here is the problem.
> 
> PRECEDENTS GET SET.
> 
> and then what?
> 
> Both sides do it, but it has become far more extreme in recent years with an utter trashing of norms and standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Precisely what I meant. If one side takes the initiative of breaking that precedent, a new precedent would take its place. But our politicians lack any personal or moral integrity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the hell have the DNC played Fair in recent history.............they set up the rules of engagement and now cry when KARMA comes a calling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Karma works both ways...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And here is the problem.
> 
> PRECEDENTS GET SET.
> 
> and then what?
> 
> Both sides do it, but it has become far more extreme in recent years with an utter trashing of norms and standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Precisely what I meant. If one side takes the initiative of breaking that precedent, a new precedent would take its place. But our politicians lack any personal or moral integrity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What used to be considered standards of behavior, codes of conduct...unwritten codes we all followed by consensus, are broken.  When that happens...we are forced to create laws to cover them...I.e. the PC culture.  Political precedents are being created at a rapid pace...in just the last 4 years, upending norms.  If the Democrats follow suit (and looking at the outspoken new generation such as AOC, I see that as possible)...what then?
> 
> I am conservative in certain small things...like respecting established political norms.
> 
> I don’t know.   Your generation, Templar, is going to be affected than mine.  I am on my way out so to speak.
Click to expand...



You are confused Moon Bat.

The "norm" is for the President to nominate a Supreme Court Justice and for the Senate to vote on it.

Go look it up.  I shit you not.

If one party controls the Senate and another one the Presidency then they may play politics like we saw in 2016 and other times but when one party controls both branches then it is pretty much a done deal.

Stop your whining.  It just makes you look like a fool.  Suck it up Buttercup.  Trump is going to replace that asshole Libtard with a good Conservative and their ain't nothing you stupid Moon Bats can do about it.  Go put on your pink pussy hat and march in the street and howl at the sky if you don't like it.


----------



## iceberg

Billy_Kinetta said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the position the SB McConnell took under Obama's choice of a SC person
> doesn't hold anymore??  I can't say anything bad enough about republicans and their lack of ethics because I notice a mod here and don't want to get kicked out .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed -
> 
> *Speaking to Fox News last year, McConnell suggested his stance was not hypocritical -- because in 2020, Republicans would control both the White House and the Senate, unlike Democrats in 2016, who controlled only the White House.
> 
> "You have to go back to 1880s to find the last time a Senate controlled by a party different from the president filled a vacancy on the Supreme Court that was created in the middle of a presidential election year," McConnell told Fox News.*
Click to expand...

i don't care who says what. i would prefer we set rules around this and both sides follow them. til then, opportunists in action. you're a hypocrite if you say the right SHOULDN'T DO IT when you know the LEFT WOULD.

that payback i believe Coyote was talking about maybe.


----------



## GreenAndBlue

bigrebnc1775 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> A 4 to 4 tie cannot stop trump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it can. If a negative ruling against the sitting president is made by a lower court, and it is brought to a 4-4 court, a tie upholds the lower court. That could have serious ramifications on national policy. And this election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With Ginsberg gone where would you get a 4-4 tie?
Click to expand...



Roberts voting with the liberals brings a 4 to 4 tie so trump cannot be stopped 

But Roberts May try to hide like the rat he is and vote against the liberals


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

WillHaftawaite said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNN just reported that RBG told her granddaughter before she died that she did not want Trump picking her successor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that's just tough shit, because Donald J Trump is President, and will be making an appointment.
> 
> Since Sleepy Joe doesn't like the Biden Rule that McConnell honored last time, we can expect the appointment for replacement immediately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remember Merrick Garland?  The American people should make that decision in the upcoming election - which is only 45 days away.  Remember Mitch McConnell's words for not allowing a Senate vote on Merrick Garland?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I do remember the big fuss about Merrick Garland, and I'm sure that Sen. McConnell does as well.
> 
> He took a lot of heat, a lot of senators felt that the sitting President should have been allowed to have a justice confirmed in his last year.
> 
> He isn't going to take that kind of heat again, especially as the author of the Biden Doctrine is now leader of the Dem Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean the McConnell doctrine. He set a precedent.
> 
> He deserved to take heat.  But he is a hypocrite.  What he does now has nothing to do with taking heat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just wait til after the election to appoint someone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I predict confirmation hearings by mid December
Click to expand...

Anything sooner would just be a distraction


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

HereWeGoAgain said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> She never got an opportunity to enjoy retirement. Shameful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her own choice.
Click to expand...

Or she was bullied by the Democrat elite.


----------



## GreenAndBlue

Quasar44 said:


> Ginsburg is going to HELL



She had no conscience with abortion


----------



## eagle1462010

TemplarKormac said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pence could vote to break a Senate confirmation tie, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.
> 
> Then and only then, will your tears taste the sweetest. Regardless of whether Trump wins or loses, he will have successfully stopped the liberal progressive agenda for a generation.
Click to expand...

Which was the main reason Hillary had to lose............and why they went so postal over it.............another they will melt down


Great series BTW


----------



## eddiew

WillHaftawaite said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the position the SB McConnell took under Obama's choice of a SC person
> doesn't hold anymore??  I can't say anything bad enough about republicans and their lack of ethics because I notice a mod here and don't want to get kicked out .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the position the SB McConnell took under Obama's choice of a SC person
> doesn't hold anymore??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The one where he quoted Biden?
Click to expand...

You come across  Grahams quote will  or maybe McConnells ??  Come on guy I know you have it in you    lol


----------



## Death Angel

Prof.Lunaphiles said:


> Wow! What happened? How did she die? This is such a surprise! Just last week, I think, Trump released a list of candidates for the Court, didn't he???
> 
> What happened - was she in an train derailment, car wreck? What?


The effects of her many cancers

The Supreme Court announced her *death*, saying the *cause* was complications from metastatic cancer of the pancreas.


----------



## DGS49

There is no such thing as a right-wing ideologue.  They follow the law and Constitution...it's what makes them so dangerous to the Left.

RBG created the situation that she abhorred at her death.  She should have retired while Soetoro was still President.  Now her fondest wishes will be unheeded.

In all honestly, she was thwarted by her own vanity.

Name an outstanding opinion that she wrote.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

GreenAndBlue said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> A 4 to 4 tie cannot stop trump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it can. If a negative ruling against the sitting president is made by a lower court, and it is brought to a 4-4 court, a tie upholds the lower court. That could have serious ramifications on national policy. And this election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With Ginsberg gone where would you get a 4-4 tie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Roberts voting with the liberals brings a 4 to 4 tie so trump cannot be stopped
> 
> But Roberts May try to hide like the rat he is and vote against the liberals
Click to expand...

how do you know where Roberts would vote? one would hope he would stick with his constitutional oath


----------



## Papageorgio

Didn’t often agree with her, however she was true to herself and a very courageous fighter.


----------



## GreenAndBlue

Ben Thomson said:


> "The American people‎ should have a voice in the selection of their next Supreme Court Justice. Therefore, this vacancy should not be filled until we have a new President," McConnell said in a statement hours after Scalia died in February 2016. - Mitch McConnell



Only the most
Wise should vote.  Just like the founders had it


----------



## AZrailwhale

Death Angel said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Respectfully screw her reverent wish...she knew she was in poor health for the last several years and could have stepped down during the O'Biden administration, but she thought Hillary was going to win so she took a gamble and lost...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not arguing. Just put it out there.
> 
> If Trump doesnt take advantage of this IMMEDIATELY, hes a fool. I'm betting he will. *It is his right and duty*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny.
> 
> You didn’t feel that way about Scalia’s vacancy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In that case the opposing party controlled the Senate. In this case the in power party controls the Senate.
> 
> The dems would have done and would do the exact same thing if the situation was/were reversed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly, and most of us don't give a damn about the Democrat's biased concept of "fair." Dems have declared war and we need to fight to win.
Click to expand...

I think  that all conservatives are sick and tired of the liberal perversion of the concept of “fairness”.  Liberals think “fairness” is conservatives giving fifty percent and liberals taking fifty percent.  The liberal have already threatened to make America a hell on earth if they don’t get their way in November, how can this make things any worse?


----------



## eagle1462010

eddiew said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the position the SB McConnell took under Obama's choice of a SC person
> doesn't hold anymore??  I can't say anything bad enough about republicans and their lack of ethics because I notice a mod here and don't want to get kicked out .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the position the SB McConnell took under Obama's choice of a SC person
> doesn't hold anymore??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The one where he quoted Biden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You come across  Grahams quote will  or maybe McConnells ??  Come on guy I know you have it in you    lol
Click to expand...

LOL

You gotta bribe the hell out of Rino's to stop this...........Good luck ........you are going to need it.


----------



## Orangecat

Thunk said:


> Fasten your seatbelts folks...this ride is about to get bumpy(er).
> 
> Trump will pick a nominee and McConnel will put it to a vote...democrats  will lose their ever luvin' minds again.
> 
> *Quick...somebody find  a new blassy ford*!


I wonder who's up next on the whack-job faux-sexual assault list. My money is on Alyssa Milano.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

iceberg said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the position the SB McConnell took under Obama's choice of a SC person
> doesn't hold anymore??  I can't say anything bad enough about republicans and their lack of ethics because I notice a mod here and don't want to get kicked out .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed -
> 
> *Speaking to Fox News last year, McConnell suggested his stance was not hypocritical -- because in 2020, Republicans would control both the White House and the Senate, unlike Democrats in 2016, who controlled only the White House.
> 
> "You have to go back to 1880s to find the last time a Senate controlled by a party different from the president filled a vacancy on the Supreme Court that was created in the middle of a presidential election year," McConnell told Fox News.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i don't care who says what. i would prefer we set rules around this and both sides follow them. til then, opportunists in action. you're a hypocrite if you say the right SHOULDN'T DO IT when you know the LEFT WOULD.
> 
> that payback i believe Coyote was talking about maybe.
Click to expand...


My post undermines ed's post.  There is no logic in expecting the Senate, under the rule of one party, to move to give advantage to the minority party.


----------



## Flash

Babe of the Day

Amy


----------



## iceberg

Billy_Kinetta said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the position the SB McConnell took under Obama's choice of a SC person
> doesn't hold anymore??  I can't say anything bad enough about republicans and their lack of ethics because I notice a mod here and don't want to get kicked out .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed -
> 
> *Speaking to Fox News last year, McConnell suggested his stance was not hypocritical -- because in 2020, Republicans would control both the White House and the Senate, unlike Democrats in 2016, who controlled only the White House.
> 
> "You have to go back to 1880s to find the last time a Senate controlled by a party different from the president filled a vacancy on the Supreme Court that was created in the middle of a presidential election year," McConnell told Fox News.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i don't care who says what. i would prefer we set rules around this and both sides follow them. til then, opportunists in action. you're a hypocrite if you say the right SHOULDN'T DO IT when you know the LEFT WOULD.
> 
> that payback i believe Coyote was talking about maybe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My post undermines ed's post.  There is no logic in expecting the Senate, under the rule of one party, to move to give advantage to the minority party.
Click to expand...

a used box of crackerjacks from 1972 undermines eddies logic.


----------



## TemplarKormac

eagle1462010 said:


> BLM in Portland going to a restaurant ......Raising there FISTS and demanding people sitting there eating to RAISE THEIR FISTS and chant with them or else.



There is no negotiating with their ilk. Their minds are closed and made up. Don't lend closed-minded people credence with your acknowledgment. Just eat your food and go. If they try to stop you, defend yourself. You will gain more acknowledgment to your cause by your response (or lack thereof).


----------



## GreenAndBlue

bigrebnc1775 said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> R
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> A 4 to 4 tie cannot stop trump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it can. If a negative ruling against the sitting president is made by a lower court, and it is brought to a 4-4 court, a tie upholds the lower court. That could have serious ramifications on national policy. And this election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With Ginsberg gone where would you get a 4-4 tie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Roberts voting with the liberals brings a 4 to 4 tie so trump cannot be stopped
> 
> But Roberts May try to hide like the rat he is and vote against the liberals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how do you know where Roberts would vote? one would hope he would stick with his constitutional oath
Click to expand...


Roberts lied several times 

The big one was to support Obama saying the vote gave Obama the right to do as he wished 

But with trump he didn’t follow his own rule 

Just a con artist scum bag


----------



## SassyIrishLass

She used up her ninth life about seven weeks early.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Death Angel said:


> The effects of her many cancers
> 
> The Supreme Court announced her *death*, saying the *cause* was complications from metastatic cancer of the pancreas.



Regardless of the cause, this is *GREAT NEWS* for America.


----------



## Kilroy2

Place your bets.  Will Trump try to fill the position before the election?


----------



## eagle1462010

TemplarKormac said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BLM in Portland going to a restaurant ......Raising there FISTS and demanding people sitting there eating to RAISE THEIR FISTS and chant with them or else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no negotiating with their ilk. Their minds are closed and made up. Don't lend closed minded people credence with your acknowledgement. Just eat your food and go. If they try to stop you, defend yourself.
Click to expand...

LOL

Had we done as they did with the looting .........they would know it............and you know that.........we abide the laws and they have abused it.....

They deserve no respect at this point...........that is earned and they have not EARNED ANY.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

AZrailwhale said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Respectfully screw her reverent wish...she knew she was in poor health for the last several years and could have stepped down during the O'Biden administration, but she thought Hillary was going to win so she took a gamble and lost...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not arguing. Just put it out there.
> 
> If Trump doesnt take advantage of this IMMEDIATELY, hes a fool. I'm betting he will. *It is his right and duty*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny.
> 
> You didn’t feel that way about Scalia’s vacancy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In that case the opposing party controlled the Senate. In this case the in power party controls the Senate.
> 
> The dems would have done and would do the exact same thing if the situation was/were reversed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly, and most of us don't give a damn about the Democrat's biased concept of "fair." Dems have declared war and we need to fight to win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thank that all conservatives are sick and tired of the liberal perversion of the concept of “fairness”.  Liberals think “fairness” is conservatives giving fifty percent and liberals taking fifty percent.  The liberal have already threatened to make America a hell on earth if they don’t get their way in November, how can this make things any worse?
Click to expand...

I am an independent and anybody who knows me should realize I am not a political hack, but I agree that the next nominee for the Supreme Court should wait until after the election.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Orangecat said:


> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fasten your seatbelts folks...this ride is about to get bumpy(er).
> 
> Trump will pick a nominee and McConnel will put it to a vote...democrats  will lose their ever luvin' minds again.
> 
> *Quick...somebody find  a new blassy ford*!
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder who's up next on the whack-job faux-sexual assault list. My money is on Alyssa Milano.
Click to expand...



Think Aylssa will claim Amy Cohen Barrett sexually assaulted her?


----------



## Hugo Furst

GreenAndBlue said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> A 4 to 4 tie cannot stop trump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it can. If a negative ruling against the sitting president is made by a lower court, and it is brought to a 4-4 court, a tie upholds the lower court. That could have serious ramifications on national policy. And this election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With Ginsberg gone where would you get a 4-4 tie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Roberts voting with the liberals brings a 4 to 4 tie so trump cannot be stopped
> 
> But Roberts May try to hide like the rat he is and vote against the liberals
Click to expand...




GreenAndBlue said:


> Roberts voting with the liberals brings a 4 to 4 tie so trump cannot be stopped



Only IF he votes with the liberals.

Not a sure thing


----------



## Uncensored2008

Kilroy2 said:


> Place your bets.  Will Trump try to fill the position before the election?



It doesn't matter, as long as he fills it before the end of his term.

So IF the Maoists steal the election, he will still put Amy Cohen Barrett on the court, and their is NOTHING the Khmer Rouge can do to stop it - NOTHING.


----------



## Hugo Furst

eddiew said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the position the SB McConnell took under Obama's choice of a SC person
> doesn't hold anymore??  I can't say anything bad enough about republicans and their lack of ethics because I notice a mod here and don't want to get kicked out .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the position the SB McConnell took under Obama's choice of a SC person
> doesn't hold anymore??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The one where he quoted Biden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You come across  Grahams quote will  or maybe McConnells ??  Come on guy I know you have it in you    lol
Click to expand...



Why bother.

Biden made the statement close to 30 years ago


----------



## Uncensored2008

WillHaftawaite said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> A 4 to 4 tie cannot stop trump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it can. If a negative ruling against the sitting president is made by a lower court, and it is brought to a 4-4 court, a tie upholds the lower court. That could have serious ramifications on national policy. And this election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With Ginsberg gone where would you get a 4-4 tie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Roberts voting with the liberals brings a 4 to 4 tie so trump cannot be stopped
> 
> But Roberts May try to hide like the rat he is and vote against the liberals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Roberts voting with the liberals brings a 4 to 4 tie so trump cannot be stopped
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only IF he votes with the liberals.
> 
> Not a sure thing
Click to expand...



Roberts is a liberal - a leftist - but this nullifies his power.


----------



## eddiew

Dogmaphobe said:


> AZrailwhale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Respectfully screw her reverent wish...she knew she was in poor health for the last several years and could have stepped down during the O'Biden administration, but she thought Hillary was going to win so she took a gamble and lost...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not arguing. Just put it out there.
> 
> If Trump doesnt take advantage of this IMMEDIATELY, hes a fool. I'm betting he will. *It is his right and duty*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny.
> 
> You didn’t feel that way about Scalia’s vacancy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In that case the opposing party controlled the Senate. In this case the in power party controls the Senate.
> 
> The dems would have done and would do the exact same thing if the situation was/were reversed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly, and most of us don't give a damn about the Democrat's biased concept of "fair." Dems have declared war and we need to fight to win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thank that all conservatives are sick and tired of the liberal perversion of the concept of “fairness”.  Liberals think “fairness” is conservatives giving fifty percent and liberals taking fifty percent.  The liberal have already threatened to make America a hell on earth if they don’t get their way in November, how can this make things any worse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am an independent and anybody who knows me should realize I am not a political hack, but I agree that the next nominee for the Supreme Court should wait until after the election.
Click to expand...

Hopefully all indy's like you feel the same way   We need to rid our nation of this garbage  .We will never rid ourselves of the scum who followed him


----------



## iceberg

WillHaftawaite said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the position the SB McConnell took under Obama's choice of a SC person
> doesn't hold anymore??  I can't say anything bad enough about republicans and their lack of ethics because I notice a mod here and don't want to get kicked out .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the position the SB McConnell took under Obama's choice of a SC person
> doesn't hold anymore??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The one where he quoted Biden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You come across  Grahams quote will  or maybe McConnells ??  Come on guy I know you have it in you    lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why bother.
> 
> Biden made the statement close to 30 years ago
Click to expand...

they won't admit that. they go back to where it last suits their purposes and that's suddenly where history begins.


----------



## Papageorgio

Ben Thomson said:


> Prof.Lunaphiles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! What happened? How did she die? This is such a surprise! Just last week, I think, Trump released a list of candidates for the Court, didn't he???
> 
> What happened - was she in an train derailment, car wreck? What?
> 
> 
> 
> Cancer
Click to expand...


A real painful way to go. At least she isn’t suffering anymore.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Kilroy2 said:


> Place your bets. Will Trump try to fill the position before the election?



I will bet the farm on it... There will be a vote...


----------



## Flash

This is really bad news for the Party of Moon Bats.

They made world class asses of themselves in the Kavanaugh hearings.  They won't be able to help themselves to be just as obnoxious with the next appointee.  America will once again get to see what assholes the Democrat filth are.


----------



## Uncensored2008

eddiew said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZrailwhale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Respectfully screw her reverent wish...she knew she was in poor health for the last several years and could have stepped down during the O'Biden administration, but she thought Hillary was going to win so she took a gamble and lost...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not arguing. Just put it out there.
> 
> If Trump doesnt take advantage of this IMMEDIATELY, hes a fool. I'm betting he will. *It is his right and duty*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny.
> 
> You didn’t feel that way about Scalia’s vacancy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In that case the opposing party controlled the Senate. In this case the in power party controls the Senate.
> 
> The dems would have done and would do the exact same thing if the situation was/were reversed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly, and most of us don't give a damn about the Democrat's biased concept of "fair." Dems have declared war and we need to fight to win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thank that all conservatives are sick and tired of the liberal perversion of the concept of “fairness”.  Liberals think “fairness” is conservatives giving fifty percent and liberals taking fifty percent.  The liberal have already threatened to make America a hell on earth if they don’t get their way in November, how can this make things any worse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am an independent and anybody who knows me should realize I am not a political hack, but I agree that the next nominee for the Supreme Court should wait until after the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hopefully all indy's like you feel the same way   We need to rid our nation of this garbage  .We will never rid ourselves of the scum who followed him
Click to expand...


100 million gun owners, Comrade Traitor, think they will be voting for the Marxist ticket? Really?


----------



## MisterBeale

martybegan said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orangecat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> This entire thread makes me seethe with rage. Nothing much triggers me, but this did.  This display of utter contempt and hatred is more triggering than anything a vile right or left troll could ever say to me on this board.
> 
> 
> 
> I contend that one can be sorrowful regarding her passing and also optimistic about getting the SC out of the hands of activist justices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have a problem with that. With people who can delineate between those two situations.
> 
> Seeing death as an opportunity to fulfill a goal is... not very palatable to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dems will see this as an opportunity to rile up their base, I give it 48 hours before CNN goes full blast on what a threat Trump nominating someone in this period would be.
Click to expand...

48 hrs hell. . . have you even monitored twitter or FB yet?  I am surprised blood hasn't been spilt by now. . .


----------



## Hugo Furst

Ridgerunner said:


> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Place your bets. Will Trump try to fill the position before the election?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will bet the farm on it... There will be a vote...
Click to expand...


A nomination?

Yes.

A confirmation hearing, unlikely.

a vote?

no


----------



## Flash

The bitch was nominated by Slick Willy.  That tells you everything you need to know about how much of a scumbag she was.


----------



## iceberg

WillHaftawaite said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Place your bets. Will Trump try to fill the position before the election?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will bet the farm on it... There will be a vote...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A nomination?
> 
> Yes.
> 
> A confirmation hearing, unlikely.
> 
> a vote?
> 
> no
Click to expand...

i bet they try - and i bet the left loses their shit. again. no i mean after that again.

no, after that one. after that one too.

well face, it, their shit is gone.


----------



## Thunk

Orangecat said:


> I wonder who's up next on the whack-job faux-sexual assault list. My money is on Alyssa Milano.



Trump will probably nominate that catholic woman (forget her name). 

Who do you suppose she raped in high school?


----------



## Death Angel

President Trump learns of her death. Classy





__





						TikTok - Make Your Day
					

TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.




					vm.tiktok.com


----------



## Uncensored2008

Flash said:


> This is really bad news for the Party of Moon Bats.
> 
> They made world class asses of themselves in the Kavanaugh hearings.  They won't be able to help themselves to be just as obnoxious with the next appointee.  America will once again get to see what assholes the Democrat filth are.



TRUE, making the Maoists act out will definitely hurt them in the general election. Maybe Spartacus will swing from the chandelier again?


----------



## TemplarKormac

eagle1462010 said:


> They deserve no respect at this point...........that is earned and they have not EARNED ANY.



Will you earn any respect by retaliating against them?


----------



## Ridgerunner

WillHaftawaite said:


> A nomination?
> 
> Yes.
> 
> A confirmation hearing, unlikely.
> 
> a vote?
> 
> no



What's the point then Will?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Death Angel said:


> President Trump learns of her death. Classy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TikTok - Make Your Day
> 
> 
> TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vm.tiktok.com



Trump is an amazingly classy man. 

No Communist would react like that if an enemy died.


----------



## TemplarKormac

eagle1462010 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BLM in Portland going to a restaurant ......Raising there FISTS and demanding people sitting there eating to RAISE THEIR FISTS and chant with them or else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no negotiating with their ilk. Their minds are closed and made up. Don't lend closed minded people credence with your acknowledgement. Just eat your food and go. If they try to stop you, defend yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Had we done as they did with the looting .........they would know it............and you know that.........we abide the laws and they have abused it.....
> 
> They deserve no respect at this point...........that is earned and they have not EARNED ANY.
Click to expand...


That plays directly into my point. The ultimate form of disrespect is to ignore them and their false cause.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Thunk said:


> Trump will probably nominate that catholic woman (forget her name).
> 
> Who do you suppose she raped in high school?



*Alyssa* *Milano*


----------



## Death Angel

Uncensored2008 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump learns of her death. Classy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TikTok - Make Your Day
> 
> 
> TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vm.tiktok.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is an amazingly classy man.
> 
> No Communist would react like that if an enemy died.
Click to expand...

He is not who the leftists lie that he is. But I'm sure he will replace her with an America loving Constitutionalist


----------



## Hugo Furst

Ridgerunner said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nomination?
> 
> Yes.
> 
> A confirmation hearing, unlikely.
> 
> a vote?
> 
> no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the point then Will?
Click to expand...


I'm predicting a confirmation hearing about mid December.


----------



## Polishprince

AzogtheDefiler said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNN just reported that RBG told her granddaughter before she died that she did not want Trump picking her successor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that's just tough shit, because Donald J Trump is President, and will be making an appointment.
> 
> Since Sleepy Joe doesn't like the Biden Rule that McConnell honored last time, we can expect the appointment for replacement immediately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remember Merrick Garland?  The American people should make that decision in the upcoming election - which is only 45 days away.  Remember Mitch McConnell's words for not allowing a Senate vote on Merrick Garland?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I do remember the big fuss about Merrick Garland, and I'm sure that Sen. McConnell does as well.
> 
> He took a lot of heat, a lot of senators felt that the sitting President should have been allowed to have a justice confirmed in his last year.
> 
> He isn't going to take that kind of heat again, especially as the author of the Biden Doctrine is now leader of the Dem Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean the McConnell doctrine. He set a precedent.
> 
> He deserved to take heat.  But he is a hypocrite.  What he does now has nothing to do with taking heat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just wait til after the election to appoint someone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I predict confirmation hearings by mid December
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anything sooner would just be a distraction
Click to expand...



Actually, this whole thing is a positive for President Trump.   He can make it seem as if the replacement of RBG is pending with his reelection.  Which should help him raise interest with Pro-Life Americans and others who had been screwed by the late justice Ginsberg.     There is little point in pushing this through BEFORE the election.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Orangecat said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is Mitt, Collins, Murkowski, and who knows who else, who may not vote for whomever the nominee is.....in a lame duck session....especially if Biden wins in Nov.
> 
> 
> 
> There will be a new SCOTUS appointment and confirmation before the election.
Click to expand...


  God I hope so!


----------



## Thunk

Ridgerunner said:


> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Place your bets. Will Trump try to fill the position before the election?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will bet the farm on it... There will be a vote...
Click to expand...


Absolutely without a doubt!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

TemplarKormac said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the left has been acting like savages...........BLM.........Antifa........murdering police.....as the MSM and DNC politicians hype it...................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Given that I have fallen victim to the savagery of my own emotions, I know for a fact that raw unfettered emotions drive people to action.  Just like it already has with the groups you mentioned. Hatred and contempt are inherently savage emotions. I am seeing those savage emotions on display, right now. In this thread.
Click to expand...


  With good reason.


----------



## skews13

iceberg said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also... there is a likelihood that Republicans can lose three votes and the vote results in a tie. In that case, Pence will be the 51st vote.
> 
> Four and its over. If you can convince Graham to change his mind, that means a new justice will be in place before the election.
> 
> This country is in limbo. In crisis. I am truly afraid for where it is headed.
> 
> 
> 
> this is like an event that will put covid in the rear view window. if they lose another scotus seat, it's a death blow for a long long time for the left. trump has already re-seeded california.
> 
> this will go through. the left will cry foul.
> 
> and no one will give a shit.
> 
> and they'll cry even more about that.
> 
> and even less shits will be given.
> 
> nasty waters ahead. i'll be hitting the gun range this weekend and just emptying a few mags.
> 
> just make sure everything is good.
Click to expand...


A lot more states getting ready to flip from red to blue.

Interesting note. The Republicans have 22 more seats to defend in just two years, in 2022, in another round of Senate elections.


Coyote said:


> You were monumental, brilliant, and an inspiration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg, Champion Of Gender Equality, Dies At 87
> 
> 
> Ginsburg, the second woman to serve on the Supreme Court, died from complications from cancer. Her death will set in motion what promises to be a tumultuous political battle over who will succeed her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org



There’s a huge gathering outside of the Supreme Court building. A large crowd singing Amazon Grace.


----------



## Ridgerunner

WillHaftawaite a 4-4 court will not do any good after the election...


----------



## TemplarKormac

And for any of you thinking I came to this thread to simply single out the conservatives, remember, there are others on the other side far worse than what I've seen here tonight.









						"F*** You Ruth Bader Ginsburg - F*** You for Not Retiring Under Obama!" - Leftists React to RBG's Death
					

Supreme Court Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg died on on Friday night surrounded by family at home. She was 87. The left is not taking this well. They are lashing out at RBG for not retiring during the Obama years! fuck you Ruth Bader Ginsburg fuck you for not retiring under Obama fuck you for dying…




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## Papageorgio

Uncensored2008 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump learns of her death. Classy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TikTok - Make Your Day
> 
> 
> TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vm.tiktok.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is an amazingly classy man.
> 
> No Communist would react like that if an enemy died.
Click to expand...


That was classy And a heartfelt expression.


----------



## Orangecat

Flash said:


> Trump is going to replace that asshole Libtard with a good Conservative and their ain't nothing you stupid Moon Bats can do about it.


And they can thank Harry Reid for making it all possible.  As someone said earlier "what goes around comes around".


----------



## iceberg

Ridgerunner said:


> WillHaftawaite a 4-4 court will not do any good after the election...


does put a spin on things, doesn't it?


----------



## skye

I totally love this President!!!!!   he is  so amazing!

*HE JUST LEARNED: President Trump Reacts to News of Ruth Bader Ginsburg's Death*


----------



## iceberg

skye said:


> I totally love this President!!!!!   he is  so amazing!
> 
> *HE JUST LEARNED: President Trump Reacts to News of Ruth Bader Ginsburg's Death*


classy.


----------



## Death Angel

JimBowie1958 said:


> To replace her with an ideologue


What's an ideologue?  Sorry, but I cant see ANY modern liberal as a wise, constitutional pick. Why does no one say that when a Democrat picks a far left but? We are just supposed to rubber stamp their picks


----------



## AZrailwhale

WillHaftawaite said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNN just reported that RBG told her granddaughter before she died that she did not want Trump picking her successor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that's just tough shit, because Donald J Trump is President, and will be making an appointment.
> 
> Since Sleepy Joe doesn't like the Biden Rule that McConnell honored last time, we can expect the appointment for replacement immediately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remember Merrick Garland?  The American people should make that decision in the upcoming election - which is only 45 days away.  Remember Mitch McConnell's words for not allowing a Senate vote on Merrick Garland?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I do remember the big fuss about Merrick Garland, and I'm sure that Sen. McConnell does as well.
> 
> He took a lot of heat, a lot of senators felt that the sitting President should have been allowed to have a justice confirmed in his last year.
> 
> He isn't going to take that kind of heat again, especially as the author of the Biden Doctrine is now leader of the Dem Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean the McConnell doctrine. He set a precedent.
> 
> He deserved to take heat.  But he is a hypocrite.  What he does now has nothing to do with taking heat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just wait til after the election to appoint someone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I predict confirmation hearings by mid December
Click to expand...

Hell, I predict confirmation hearings by mid October.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Outpourings of grief from the left.


----------



## Orangecat

Uncensored2008 said:


> Think Aylssa will claim Amy Cohen Barrett sexually assaulted her?


Munchy, munchy, donut-bumpy.


----------



## eddiew

Papageorgio said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump learns of her death. Classy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TikTok - Make Your Day
> 
> 
> TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vm.tiktok.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is an amazingly classy man.
> 
> No Communist would react like that if an enemy died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was classy And a heartfelt expression.
Click to expand...

He'll be dancing in the street soon  Once a scum always  a scum


----------



## eddiew

iceberg said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I totally love this President!!!!!   he is  so amazing!
> 
> *HE JUST LEARNED: President Trump Reacts to News of Ruth Bader Ginsburg's Death*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> classy.
Click to expand...

Classy ?? lol Watch how fast that SOB tries to replace her instead of waiting for the NEXT President


----------



## TemplarKormac

HereWeGoAgain said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the left has been acting like savages...........BLM.........Antifa........murdering police.....as the MSM and DNC politicians hype it...................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Given that I have fallen victim to the savagery of my own emotions, I know for a fact that raw unfettered emotions drive people to action.  Just like it already has with the groups you mentioned. Hatred and contempt are inherently savage emotions. I am seeing those savage emotions on display, right now. In this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With good reason.
Click to expand...


I fail to see the reason.


----------



## Polishprince

AZrailwhale said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNN just reported that RBG told her granddaughter before she died that she did not want Trump picking her successor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that's just tough shit, because Donald J Trump is President, and will be making an appointment.
> 
> Since Sleepy Joe doesn't like the Biden Rule that McConnell honored last time, we can expect the appointment for replacement immediately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remember Merrick Garland?  The American people should make that decision in the upcoming election - which is only 45 days away.  Remember Mitch McConnell's words for not allowing a Senate vote on Merrick Garland?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I do remember the big fuss about Merrick Garland, and I'm sure that Sen. McConnell does as well.
> 
> He took a lot of heat, a lot of senators felt that the sitting President should have been allowed to have a justice confirmed in his last year.
> 
> He isn't going to take that kind of heat again, especially as the author of the Biden Doctrine is now leader of the Dem Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean the McConnell doctrine. He set a precedent.
> 
> He deserved to take heat.  But he is a hypocrite.  What he does now has nothing to do with taking heat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just wait til after the election to appoint someone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I predict confirmation hearings by mid December
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hell, I predict confirmation hearings by mid October.
Click to expand...



Maybe ?    It is a strange election season, and an appointment would help frame the greater debate over the Presidential Election.   And it would be tough for the D's to get their "surprise" witnesses alleging rape against the new justice while they are also looking to spread lies against President Trump.


----------



## Polishprince

eddiew said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I totally love this President!!!!!   he is  so amazing!
> 
> *HE JUST LEARNED: President Trump Reacts to News of Ruth Bader Ginsburg's Death*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> classy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Classy ?? lol Watch how fast that SOB tries to replace her instead of waiting for the NEXT President
Click to expand...


Libs whined in 2016 when Sen. McConnell only wanted to wait until after the election.  Sort of hypocritical for the libs to whine now, no?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

TemplarKormac said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must be young
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If 33 is young, then sure. But I have the wisdom and teachings of my 78 year old grandmother backing me. She of all people would know what it means to be decent and respectful. She was a rare type who thought racism was a bad thing... in the Jim Crow Era south.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They play by fire.........we haven't burned anything........we only respond in kind.........where does that end...............Do as I say or we'll burn the place down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honestly, it may come to a point where we have to fight fire with fire, but not now. We must not let this country be destroyed.
Click to expand...


  Why should I care about what your grandma has to say about modern politics?


----------



## Papageorgio

eddiew said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump learns of her death. Classy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TikTok - Make Your Day
> 
> 
> TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vm.tiktok.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is an amazingly classy man.
> 
> No Communist would react like that if an enemy died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was classy And a heartfelt expression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He'll be dancing in the street soon  Once a scum always  a scum
Click to expand...


II doubt it. He was a liberal liberal long before he became a Republican.


----------



## iceberg

eddiew said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I totally love this President!!!!!   he is  so amazing!
> 
> *HE JUST LEARNED: President Trump Reacts to News of Ruth Bader Ginsburg's Death*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> classy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Classy ?? lol Watch how fast that SOB tries to replace her instead of waiting for the NEXT President
Click to expand...

what he said was classy, eddie.

let it go at that. for once. but you can't can you?

that's on you, not trump. but then it usually is. weak minded people are controlled easily by people they've never met.

now go eat your cracker jacks, johnboy.


----------



## Polishprince

eddiew said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump learns of her death. Classy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TikTok - Make Your Day
> 
> 
> TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vm.tiktok.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is an amazingly classy man.
> 
> No Communist would react like that if an enemy died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was classy And a heartfelt expression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He'll be dancing in the street soon  Once a scum always  a scum
Click to expand...


Not at all, I expect President Trump to eulogize RBG if the family will go for it.

He like the old broad IMHO.


----------



## Ben Thomson

AZrailwhale said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Respectfully screw her reverent wish...she knew she was in poor health for the last several years and could have stepped down during the O'Biden administration, but she thought Hillary was going to win so she took a gamble and lost...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not arguing. Just put it out there.
> 
> If Trump doesnt take advantage of this IMMEDIATELY, hes a fool. I'm betting he will. *It is his right and duty*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny.
> 
> You didn’t feel that way about Scalia’s vacancy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In that case the opposing party controlled the Senate. In this case the in power party controls the Senate.
> 
> The dems would have done and would do the exact same thing if the situation was/were reversed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly, and most of us don't give a damn about the Democrat's biased concept of "fair." Dems have declared war and we need to fight to win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think  that all conservatives are sick and tired of the liberal perversion of the concept of “fairness”.  Liberals think “fairness” is conservatives giving fifty percent and liberals taking fifty percent.  The liberal have already threatened to make America a hell on earth if they don’t get their way in November, how can this make things any worse?
Click to expand...

How exactly are they going to make America hell on earth?


----------



## eddiew

BrokeLoser said:


> This is amazing news...the twisted old troll spearheaded the Lefts movement. America is better now.
> Attrition works.


Won't be better until that pos trump is buried in a shallow grave


----------



## TemplarKormac

eddiew said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump learns of her death. Classy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TikTok - Make Your Day
> 
> 
> TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vm.tiktok.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is an amazingly classy man.
> 
> No Communist would react like that if an enemy died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was classy And a heartfelt expression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He'll be dancing in the street soon  Once a scum always  a scum
Click to expand...


Great.... more filth has washed up. I'm out of here.


----------



## TemplarKormac




----------



## Polishprince

eddiew said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is amazing news...the twisted old troll spearheaded the Lefts movement. America is better now.
> Attrition works.
> 
> 
> 
> Won't be better until that pos trump is buried in a shallow grave
Click to expand...



When President Trump dies, he is going to be buried in a tremendous tomb that you wish you were buried in.  

Not a "shallow grave"


----------



## AZrailwhale

Ben Thomson said:


> AZrailwhale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Respectfully screw her reverent wish...she knew she was in poor health for the last several years and could have stepped down during the O'Biden administration, but she thought Hillary was going to win so she took a gamble and lost...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not arguing. Just put it out there.
> 
> If Trump doesnt take advantage of this IMMEDIATELY, hes a fool. I'm betting he will. *It is his right and duty*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny.
> 
> You didn’t feel that way about Scalia’s vacancy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In that case the opposing party controlled the Senate. In this case the in power party controls the Senate.
> 
> The dems would have done and would do the exact same thing if the situation was/were reversed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly, and most of us don't give a damn about the Democrat's biased concept of "fair." Dems have declared war and we need to fight to win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think  that all conservatives are sick and tired of the liberal perversion of the concept of “fairness”.  Liberals think “fairness” is conservatives giving fifty percent and liberals taking fifty percent.  The liberal have already threatened to make America a hell on earth if they don’t get their way in November, how can this make things any worse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How exactly are they going to make America hell on earth?
Click to expand...

Continuing to burn and loot cities, shoot police officers and attempt political lynchings.  Pretty much the same things they have been doing, but ramping things up.


----------



## Ridgerunner

TemplarKormac said:


> Great.... more filth has washed up. I'm out of here.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Ridgerunner said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great.... more filth has washed up. I'm out of here.
Click to expand...

 (I was referring to eddie)


----------



## MisterBeale

Death Angel said:


> President Trump learns of her death. Classy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TikTok - Make Your Day
> 
> 
> TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vm.tiktok.com


----------



## MisterBeale

TemplarKormac said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great.... more filth has washed up. I'm out of here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (I was referring to eddie)
Click to expand...

Yeah. . . is pretty pathetic when Trump has more class then most of the posters on this forum. . .


----------



## Ridgerunner

TemplarKormac said:


> (I was referring to eddie)



Eddie's an ass... I was just saying aloha...


----------



## Lakhota

_*AMERICAN CALAMITY: GINSBURG DEAD*_​
*Mitch McConnell Promises Trump’s Ruth Bader Ginsburg Replacement Will Get A Vote*

*Chuck Schumer Calls On Mitch McConnell To Hold Off On Confirming A Supreme Court Justice*

*Joe Biden Says Ruth Bader Ginsburg’s Seat Should Not Be Filled Till After Election*

*Battle Over Ginsburg Seat Could Damage Supreme Court’s Reputation, Set Off Legitimacy Crisis*

*Bill Clinton On Ruth Bader Ginsburg’s Death: She Moved Us Toward ‘A More Perfect Union’*

*Outpouring Of Grief As Nation Mourns ‘Hero’ And ‘Titan’ Ruth Bader Ginsburg*

*Ruth Bader Ginsburg’s Last Wish: That She ‘Not Be Replaced’ Before The Next President*

The sad death of RBG has worsened my political depression.


----------



## MisterBeale

Lakhota said:


> View attachment 390440
> 
> _*AMERICAN CALAMITY: GINSBURG DEAD*_​
> *Mitch McConnell Promises Trump’s Ruth Bader Ginsburg Replacement Will Get A Vote*
> 
> *Chuck Schumer Calls On Mitch McConnell To Hold Off On Confirming A Supreme Court Justice*
> 
> *Joe Biden Says Ruth Bader Ginsburg’s Seat Should Not Be Filled Till After Election*
> 
> *Battle Over Ginsburg Seat Could Damage Supreme Court’s Reputation, Set Off Legitimacy Crisis*
> 
> *Bill Clinton On Ruth Bader Ginsburg’s Death: She Moved Us Toward ‘A More Perfect Union’*
> 
> *Outpouring Of Grief As Nation Mourns ‘Hero’ And ‘Titan’ Ruth Bader Ginsburg*
> 
> *Ruth Bader Ginsburg’s Last Wish: That She ‘Not Be Replaced’ Before The Next President*
> 
> The sad death of RBG has worsened my political depression.



. . . .  the body isn't even cold.

How about we wait till after the funereal?


----------



## Polishprince

MisterBeale said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 390440
> 
> _*AMERICAN CALAMITY: GINSBURG DEAD*_​
> *Mitch McConnell Promises Trump’s Ruth Bader Ginsburg Replacement Will Get A Vote*
> 
> *Chuck Schumer Calls On Mitch McConnell To Hold Off On Confirming A Supreme Court Justice*
> 
> *Joe Biden Says Ruth Bader Ginsburg’s Seat Should Not Be Filled Till After Election*
> 
> *Battle Over Ginsburg Seat Could Damage Supreme Court’s Reputation, Set Off Legitimacy Crisis*
> 
> *Bill Clinton On Ruth Bader Ginsburg’s Death: She Moved Us Toward ‘A More Perfect Union’*
> 
> *Outpouring Of Grief As Nation Mourns ‘Hero’ And ‘Titan’ Ruth Bader Ginsburg*
> 
> *Ruth Bader Ginsburg’s Last Wish: That She ‘Not Be Replaced’ Before The Next President*
> 
> The sad death of RBG has worsened my political depression.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . .  the body isn't even cold.
> 
> How about we wait till after the funereal?
Click to expand...



Is President Trump invited to the funeral to give the eulogy?


----------



## Sun Devil 92

Lakhota said:


> View attachment 390440
> 
> _*AMERICAN CALAMITY: GINSBURG DEAD*_​
> *Mitch McConnell Promises Trump’s Ruth Bader Ginsburg Replacement Will Get A Vote*
> 
> *Chuck Schumer Calls On Mitch McConnell To Hold Off On Confirming A Supreme Court Justice*
> 
> *Joe Biden Says Ruth Bader Ginsburg’s Seat Should Not Be Filled Till After Election*
> 
> *Battle Over Ginsburg Seat Could Damage Supreme Court’s Reputation, Set Off Legitimacy Crisis*
> 
> *Bill Clinton On Ruth Bader Ginsburg’s Death: She Moved Us Toward ‘A More Perfect Union’*
> 
> *Outpouring Of Grief As Nation Mourns ‘Hero’ And ‘Titan’ Ruth Bader Ginsburg*
> 
> *Ruth Bader Ginsburg’s Last Wish: That She ‘Not Be Replaced’ Before The Next President*
> 
> The sad death of RBG has worsened my political depression.



Fucky Chucky Schumer can stuff it.

To bad she won't get her last wish.

But I got mine.

So long Ruth.  Can't say I will miss you at fucking all.

Be prepared to be even more depressed when Trump nominates a John Bircher to the Court.

3 justices.....Thank you Donald Trump !!!!


----------



## Ridgerunner

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Be prepared to be even more depressed when Trump nominates a John Bircher to the Court.



Now that is funny...


----------



## TemplarKormac

Ridgerunner said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> (I was referring to eddie)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eddie's an ass... I was just saying aloha...
Click to expand...


Oh. Well then. I was worked up. You have a good night, buddy.


----------



## Ridgerunner

TemplarKormac said:


> You have a good night




You do the same...


----------



## ThisIsMe

MarcATL said:


> She was legendary. May she rest in peace.
> 
> That said, Republican doctrine says that we gotta wait until after the election before we can replace.
> 
> Gotta see what the American people wants to do and all.


Agree


----------



## Ridgerunner

ThisIsMe said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> She was legendary. May she rest in peace.
> 
> That said, Republican doctrine says that we gotta wait until after the election before we can replace.
> 
> Gotta see what the American people wants to do and all.
> 
> 
> 
> Agree
Click to expand...


Sucks to be on the wrong side of history don't it...


----------



## ThisIsMe

JustAGuy1 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> RIP.
> 
> Well, that will crank up the Senate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives will be dancing in the streets.
> 
> McConnewill show himself to be a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop. If the roles had been reversed Dems would have shoved their nominee through too. Don't pretend they wouldn't have.
Click to expand...

True, they would, but repubs spent all that time saying the garland denial was legitimate because we dont seat scouts picks during election years. 

Fair is fair...


----------



## Lakhota

MisterBeale said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 390440
> 
> _*AMERICAN CALAMITY: GINSBURG DEAD*_​
> *Mitch McConnell Promises Trump’s Ruth Bader Ginsburg Replacement Will Get A Vote*
> 
> *Chuck Schumer Calls On Mitch McConnell To Hold Off On Confirming A Supreme Court Justice*
> 
> *Joe Biden Says Ruth Bader Ginsburg’s Seat Should Not Be Filled Till After Election*
> 
> *Battle Over Ginsburg Seat Could Damage Supreme Court’s Reputation, Set Off Legitimacy Crisis*
> 
> *Bill Clinton On Ruth Bader Ginsburg’s Death: She Moved Us Toward ‘A More Perfect Union’*
> 
> *Outpouring Of Grief As Nation Mourns ‘Hero’ And ‘Titan’ Ruth Bader Ginsburg*
> 
> *Ruth Bader Ginsburg’s Last Wish: That She ‘Not Be Replaced’ Before The Next President*
> 
> The sad death of RBG has worsened my political depression.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . .  the body isn't even cold.
> 
> How about we wait till after the funereal?
Click to expand...


If only we could.  Do you think Trump and McConnell will wait...?


----------



## Sun Devil 92

eddiew said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump learns of her death. Classy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TikTok - Make Your Day
> 
> 
> TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vm.tiktok.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is an amazingly classy man.
> 
> No Communist would react like that if an enemy died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was classy And a heartfelt expression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He'll be dancing in the street soon  Once a scum always  a scum
Click to expand...


You've shown us how true that is.

Fuck off.


----------



## ThisIsMe

Ridgerunner said:


> ThisIsMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> She was legendary. May she rest in peace.
> 
> That said, Republican doctrine says that we gotta wait until after the election before we can replace.
> 
> Gotta see what the American people wants to do and all.
> 
> 
> 
> Agree
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sucks to be on the wrong side of history don't it...
Click to expand...

Did not the repubs say we dont seat scouts picks during election years when it came to garland? Is the right going to be hypocritical?


----------



## Sun Devil 92

ThisIsMe said:


> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> RIP.
> 
> Well, that will crank up the Senate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives will be dancing in the streets.
> 
> McConnewill show himself to be a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop. If the roles had been reversed Dems would have shoved their nominee through too. Don't pretend they wouldn't have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True, they would, but repubs spent all that time saying the garland denial was legitimate because we dont seat scouts picks during election years.
> 
> Fair is fair...
Click to expand...


Fuck that.

Fair isn't anything.

When you own the senate, you call the shots.

End of story.


----------



## XponentialChaos

skye said:


> I totally love this President!!!!!   he is  so amazing!
> 
> *HE JUST LEARNED: President Trump Reacts to News of Ruth Bader Ginsburg's Death*



Wow.

He just learned of her death at that very moment and he couldn’t have been classier.

I’m impressed.


----------



## Ridgerunner

ThisIsMe said:


> Did not the repubs say we dont seat scouts picks during election years when it came to garland? Is the right going to be hypocritical?



That isn't what happened or what Mitch said... Now go do some research and prove me wrong...


----------



## Sun Devil 92

MarcATL said:


> She was legendary. May she rest in peace.
> 
> That said, Republican doctrine says that we gotta wait until after the election before we can replace.
> 
> Gotta see what the American people wants to do and all.



She was legendary allright.

A legendary fuck up as a SCOTUS judge who wiped her ass (along with Obama) using the constitution.  
Nobody gives a fuck what someone said in 2016...and nobody cares with you and your brothers out burning cities....they won't pay attention.

Trump will nominate 3 in one term.

Suck on it.

Next time, don't nominate Hillary.

But thank you for nominating Joe.  It means Trump might pick a 4th.


----------



## ThisIsMe

JGalt said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> She was legendary. May she rest in peace.
> 
> That said, Republican doctrine says that we gotta wait until after the election before we can replace.
> 
> Gotta see what the American people wants to do and all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, it took 12 whole responses before someone played the "Merrick Garland" card.. But we all knew that Obama wasn't going to be around after 2016, unlike President Trump, who will still be here after 2020.
Click to expand...

We dont know that though. That is why the right was so steadfast about not seating scotus picks during election years, you don't know how it's going to go. 

I don't like it, but, thats how the righr played it back then, they can't just go back on that now.


----------



## Papageorgio

ThisIsMe said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThisIsMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> She was legendary. May she rest in peace.
> 
> That said, Republican doctrine says that we gotta wait until after the election before we can replace.
> 
> Gotta see what the American people wants to do and all.
> 
> 
> 
> Agree
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sucks to be on the wrong side of history don't it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did not the repubs say we dont seat scouts picks during election years when it came to garland? Is the right going to be hypocritical?
Click to expand...


No more so than Democrats.


----------



## ThisIsMe

Ridgerunner said:


> ThisIsMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did not the repubs say we dont seat scouts picks during election years when it came to garland? Is the right going to be hypocritical?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That isn't what happened or what Mitch said... Now go do some research and prove me wrong...
Click to expand...

"Of course," said McConnell, "the American people should have a say in the court's direction. It is a president's constitutional right to nominate a Supreme Court justice, and it is the Senate's constitutional right to act as a check on the president and withhold its consent."

"But even before Obama had named Garland, and in fact only hours after Scalia's death was announced, Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell declared any appointment by the sitting president to be null and void. He said the next Supreme Court justice should be chosen by the next president — to be elected later that year."

Mconnell said the new scotus should be picked by the next president.  So, we dont know who the next president will be.


----------



## ninja007

libs dreams crushed now, Trump will win huge and cons will have control of the SCOTUS for DECADES!


----------



## ninja007

IRONIC libs kill babies but keep old senile people with cancers on life support to try to further their agenda. sick.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

ThisIsMe said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> She was legendary. May she rest in peace.
> 
> That said, Republican doctrine says that we gotta wait until after the election before we can replace.
> 
> Gotta see what the American people wants to do and all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, it took 12 whole responses before someone played the "Merrick Garland" card.. But we all knew that Obama wasn't going to be around after 2016, unlike President Trump, who will still be here after 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We dont know that though. That is why the right was so steadfast about not seating scotus picks during election years, you don't know how it's going to go.
> 
> I don't like it, but, thats how the righr played it back then, they can't just go back on that now.
Click to expand...


Bullshit.


----------



## ninja007

Coyote said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> RIP.
> 
> Well, that will crank up the Senate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives will be dancing in the streets.
> 
> McConnewill show himself to be a hypocrite.
Click to expand...



almost as much as libs and lib blacks cheering 2 cops shot in the head and face by ambush by lib scum.


----------



## Ridgerunner

ThisIsMe said:


> "Of course," said McConnell, "the American people should have a say in the court's direction. It is a president's constitutional right to nominate a Supreme Court justice, and it is the Senate's constitutional right to act as a check on the president and withhold its consent."
> 
> "But even before Obama had named Garland, and in fact only hours after Scalia's death was announced, Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell declared any appointment by the sitting president to be null and void. He said the next Supreme Court justice should be chosen by the next president — to be elected later that year."
> 
> Mconnell said the new scotus should be picked by the next president. So, we dont know who the next president will be.



Got a valid link to this load of crap hotshot?


----------



## Papageorgio

ThisIsMe said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThisIsMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did not the repubs say we dont seat scouts picks during election years when it came to garland? Is the right going to be hypocritical?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That isn't what happened or what Mitch said... Now go do some research and prove me wrong...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Of course," said McConnell, "the American people should have a say in the court's direction. It is a president's constitutional right to nominate a Supreme Court justice, and it is the Senate's constitutional right to act as a check on the president and withhold its consent."
> 
> "But even before Obama had named Garland, and in fact only hours after Scalia's death was announced, Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell declared any appointment by the sitting president to be null and void. He said the next Supreme Court justice should be chosen by the next president — to be elected later that year."
> 
> Mconnell said the new scotus should be picked by the next president.  So, we dont know who the next president will be.
Click to expand...

Lol! Did you forget the words of Biden? If it was advantageous for the Democrats, he is or was for it.


----------



## ThisIsMe

Ridgerunner said:


> ThisIsMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Of course," said McConnell, "the American people should have a say in the court's direction. It is a president's constitutional right to nominate a Supreme Court justice, and it is the Senate's constitutional right to act as a check on the president and withhold its consent."
> 
> "But even before Obama had named Garland, and in fact only hours after Scalia's death was announced, Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell declared any appointment by the sitting president to be null and void. He said the next Supreme Court justice should be chosen by the next president — to be elected later that year."
> 
> Mconnell said the new scotus should be picked by the next president. So, we dont know who the next president will be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a valid link to this load of crap hotshot?
Click to expand...










						What Happened With Merrick Garland In 2016 And Why It Matters Now
					

Back then, Mitch McConnell boasted: "One of my proudest moments was when I looked Barack Obama in the eye and I said, 'Mr. President, you will not fill the Supreme Court vacancy.' "




					www.npr.org


----------



## iceberg

ThisIsMe said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThisIsMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> She was legendary. May she rest in peace.
> 
> That said, Republican doctrine says that we gotta wait until after the election before we can replace.
> 
> Gotta see what the American people wants to do and all.
> 
> 
> 
> Agree
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sucks to be on the wrong side of history don't it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did not the repubs say we dont seat scouts picks during election years when it came to garland? Is the right going to be hypocritical?
Click to expand...

So no hypocrisy then? 

OK... 

If the dems were in a position to do this, would they? 

Still wanna talk hypocrisies?


----------



## ThisIsMe

iceberg said:


> ThisIsMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThisIsMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> She was legendary. May she rest in peace.
> 
> That said, Republican doctrine says that we gotta wait until after the election before we can replace.
> 
> Gotta see what the American people wants to do and all.
> 
> 
> 
> Agree
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sucks to be on the wrong side of history don't it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did not the repubs say we dont seat scouts picks during election years when it came to garland? Is the right going to be hypocritical?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So no hypocrisy then?
> 
> OK...
> 
> If the dems were in a position to do this, would they?
> 
> Still wanna talk hypocrisies?
Click to expand...

Oh, I have no doubt they would. I have no doubt that trump will push through a new pick. I was just pointing out the words of right wingers in the past when we were at this same fork in the road.


----------



## aaronleland

I wonder if all the conspiracy theorists who thought she's been dead for months now will come out, and admit that they're retards. Nah. They just pretend they never said anything any time one of their retarded theories doesn't pan out.


----------



## Ridgerunner

ThisIsMe said:


> Oh, I have no doubt they would. I have no doubt that trump will push through a new pick. I was just pointing out the words of right wingers in the past when we were at this same fork in the road.



It's not the same fork sunshine... Study on it harder...


----------



## iceberg

ThisIsMe said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThisIsMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThisIsMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> She was legendary. May she rest in peace.
> 
> That said, Republican doctrine says that we gotta wait until after the election before we can replace.
> 
> Gotta see what the American people wants to do and all.
> 
> 
> 
> Agree
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sucks to be on the wrong side of history don't it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did not the repubs say we dont seat scouts picks during election years when it came to garland? Is the right going to be hypocritical?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So no hypocrisy then?
> 
> OK...
> 
> If the dems were in a position to do this, would they?
> 
> Still wanna talk hypocrisies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I have no doubt they would. I have no doubt that trump will push through a new pick. I was just pointing out the words of right wingers in the past when we were at this same fork in the road.
Click to expand...

I'd wish a law would be made to settle this.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Hellokitty said:


> So what happens if the SCOTUS needs to making a ruling on the election outcome...


----------



## Crixus

ThisIsMe said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThisIsMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Of course," said McConnell, "the American people should have a say in the court's direction. It is a president's constitutional right to nominate a Supreme Court justice, and it is the Senate's constitutional right to act as a check on the president and withhold its consent."
> 
> "But even before Obama had named Garland, and in fact only hours after Scalia's death was announced, Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell declared any appointment by the sitting president to be null and void. He said the next Supreme Court justice should be chosen by the next president — to be elected later that year."
> 
> Mconnell said the new scotus should be picked by the next president. So, we dont know who the next president will be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a valid link to this load of crap hotshot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Happened With Merrick Garland In 2016 And Why It Matters Now
> 
> 
> Back then, Mitch McConnell boasted: "One of my proudest moments was when I looked Barack Obama in the eye and I said, 'Mr. President, you will not fill the Supreme Court vacancy.' "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org
Click to expand...



looks like his new proudest moment wi be ramming an ultra conservative justice down chuckys throat. awesome.


----------



## WEATHER53

We thank her for her service


----------



## Sun Devil 92

Natural Citizen said:


> Just reporting. No link as of yet.
> 
> Update: Borrowed Will's link...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Court Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg Dead At 87
> 
> 
> Ginsburg, who was once passed over for a clerkship on the Supreme Court because of her gender, was the second woman to sit on the nation’s highest court.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com



So long Ruth.

Not going to miss you at all.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

RIP


----------



## DigitalDrifter

WEATHER53 said:


> We thank her for her service



Well, speak for yourself.
I'm sorry to see her die, but as for her "service", not sorry to see it be gone.


----------



## ThisIsMe

Ridgerunner said:


> ThisIsMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I have no doubt they would. I have no doubt that trump will push through a new pick. I was just pointing out the words of right wingers in the past when we were at this same fork in the road.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the same fork sunshine... Study on it harder...
Click to expand...

What is the difference? I posted the link you requested to where mconnell said we need to wait and let the next president pick the new scotus pick. Seems to me were kinda at the same point. 

Back then it was a scotus pick in an election year....and now, its a scotus pick in an election year. 

Please do enlighten me, as I will readily admit that maybe there's something I'm overlooking...im not too proud to admit when I'm wrong, so, show me.


----------



## ThisIsMe

Crixus said:


> ThisIsMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThisIsMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Of course," said McConnell, "the American people should have a say in the court's direction. It is a president's constitutional right to nominate a Supreme Court justice, and it is the Senate's constitutional right to act as a check on the president and withhold its consent."
> 
> "But even before Obama had named Garland, and in fact only hours after Scalia's death was announced, Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell declared any appointment by the sitting president to be null and void. He said the next Supreme Court justice should be chosen by the next president — to be elected later that year."
> 
> Mconnell said the new scotus should be picked by the next president. So, we dont know who the next president will be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a valid link to this load of crap hotshot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Happened With Merrick Garland In 2016 And Why It Matters Now
> 
> 
> Back then, Mitch McConnell boasted: "One of my proudest moments was when I looked Barack Obama in the eye and I said, 'Mr. President, you will not fill the Supreme Court vacancy.' "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> looks like his new proudest moment wi be ramming an ultra conservative justice down chuckys throat. awesome.
Click to expand...

Probably


----------



## iceberg

aaronleland said:


> I wonder if all the conspiracy theorists who thought she's been dead for months now will come out, and admit that they're retards. Nah. They just pretend they never said anything any time one of their retarded theories doesn't pan out.


I wonder if all the people who took the RUSSIA bait...


----------



## iceberg

ThisIsMe said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThisIsMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I have no doubt they would. I have no doubt that trump will push through a new pick. I was just pointing out the words of right wingers in the past when we were at this same fork in the road.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the same fork sunshine... Study on it harder...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the difference? I posted the link you requested to where mconnell said we need to wait and let the next president pick the new scotus pick. Seems to me were kinda at the same point.
> 
> Back then it was a scotus pick in an election year....and now, its a scotus pick in an election year.
> 
> Please do enlighten me, as I will readily admit that maybe there's something I'm overlooking...im not too proud to admit when I'm wrong, so, show me.
Click to expand...

I wish we'd pass a law and settle this.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

iceberg said:


> ThisIsMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThisIsMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I have no doubt they would. I have no doubt that trump will push through a new pick. I was just pointing out the words of right wingers in the past when we were at this same fork in the road.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the same fork sunshine... Study on it harder...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the difference? I posted the link you requested to where mconnell said we need to wait and let the next president pick the new scotus pick. Seems to me were kinda at the same point.
> 
> Back then it was a scotus pick in an election year....and now, its a scotus pick in an election year.
> 
> Please do enlighten me, as I will readily admit that maybe there's something I'm overlooking...im not too proud to admit when I'm wrong, so, show me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish we'd pass a law and settle this.
Click to expand...


No.

When the left pulls the kind of bullshit they've pulled these past years.

Espeically the Shitsham they called impeachment, you can forget any cooperation.

Fuck Chuck Schumer.

Fuck Nancy Pelosi.

Fuck Joe Biden

Fuck Kamala Harris


----------



## Ridgerunner

Key words Mitch uses is opposite party...


----------



## Zorro!

Care4all said:


> No link yet
> 
> May she rest in peace!
> 
> She gave it, her all!  Amen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg, Champion Of Gender Equality, Dies At 87
> 
> 
> Ginsburg, the second woman to serve on the Supreme Court, died from complications from cancer. Her death will set in motion what promises to be a tumultuous political battle over who will succeed her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org


Amen.  God Speed RBG, you fought the good fight, may you enjoy your blessed eternal reward.

All eyes turn to Trump to immediately name her replacement with McConnell confirming in all haste. That is the very best way to honor RBG.  

Mr. President, have your nominee announced before the end of next week.

We've seen the Leftwing rioting, and the Democrats and Joe Biden have made clear they intend to challenge this election. They intend to fight the legitimacy of the election. Crooked Hillary has even told Joe Biden ‘under no circumstances should you concede, you should challenge this election.’ and we cannot have election day come and go with a 4-4 court.

A 4-4 court that is equally divided cannot decide anything. To fail to immediately restore the Court to 9 seats would be a dereliction of duty that risks a constitutional crisis if we do not have a nine-justice Supreme Court, particularly when this almost certainly will be contested election in the Courts. 

In very recent memory when Democrats refused to accept that they lost Florida, the country didn’t know for 37 days who the president-elect was. The President and The Senate have the responsibility to do their Constitutional Duty.  The president must immediately nominate a principled constitutionalist with a proven record and the Senate should immediately do their job and protect the country from the constitutional crisis that could result otherwise.

Rest gently and in perfect peace our dead Ruth, gently gathered to your ancestors for endless rejoicing!


----------



## aaronleland

iceberg said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if all the conspiracy theorists who thought she's been dead for months now will come out, and admit that they're retards. Nah. They just pretend they never said anything any time one of their retarded theories doesn't pan out.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if all the people who took the RUSSIA bait...
Click to expand...


I'm guessing you're one of the people I meant?


----------



## iceberg

aaronleland said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if all the conspiracy theorists who thought she's been dead for months now will come out, and admit that they're retards. Nah. They just pretend they never said anything any time one of their retarded theories doesn't pan out.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if all the people who took the RUSSIA bait...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm guessing you're one of the people I meant?
Click to expand...

I'm guessing you are too. 

One of the people you meant. 

And no I never believed she passed away til tonight. 

Stop picking fights.


----------



## GHook20

Natural Citizen said:


> Just reporting. No link as of yet.
> 
> Update: Borrowed Will's link...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Court Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg Dead At 87
> 
> 
> Ginsburg, who was once passed over for a clerkship on the Supreme Court because of her gender, was the second woman to sit on the nation’s highest court.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com



People need to be honest about her. She did a lot of damage to this country. Instead of being a trailblazer and someone to admire, instead she ignored the constitution, legislated from the bench, push a leftist ideology that border-lined on communism and outright ignored the law to push her agenda. She did a lot of harm and changed the country for the worst. She was easily the worst SCJ in modern history. Not to mention she did not have the mental capacity to make some of the most important decisions in the country for at least a decade now. 

People don't want to admit it, but the country became a better place.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## Uncensored2008

ThisIsMe said:


> Agree



Even IF they wait to put Barrett in the SCOTUS, you Communists are fucked, It's a 4-4 split now, the leftist dominance is over, even with Roberts the lefty.


----------



## Snouter

Senator Tom Cotton would be a great choice.  He is pro-America and is not afraid to express common sense opinions in today's censored, politically correct, Fake News environment.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Snouter said:


> Senator Tom Cotton would be a great choice.  He is pro-America and is not afraid to express common sense opinions in today's censored, politically correct, Fake News environment.



Terrible idea. Takes a conservative OUT of the senate, and gives the Khmer Rouge a MALE to attack.

Barrett is the ONLY choice.


----------



## Snouter

Good point.  Agree.


----------



## Death Angel

Weatherman2020 said:


> Outpourings of grief from the left.
> View attachment 390437


Their grief is unbearable. 

She did plan on retiring under a Hillary administration. 

Damn chickens! She miscounted them again!









						Trump says Ginsburg "was an amazing woman who led an amazing life"
					

Supreme Court Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg has died at the age of 87. Follow here as we remember the life of the second woman appointed to the bench.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Picaro

Anyone who claims they will leave the country because they didn't like how an election turned out but didn't resign their office isn't anybody to admire or mourn, they're enemies of the people. We should deport her body and exorcise it to keep it from coming back. She loved murdering helpless babies, so instead of paying bucks for a state funeral we can just toss her body into a dumpster behind an abortion clinic so she can be interred her proudest achievements.


----------



## Snouter

Basically every decision Ginsburg had influence on or commented on was an attack on the USA and the citizens of the USA.  Totally unqualified to be a judge at any level.


----------



## Meathead

Snouter said:


> Senator Tom Cotton would be a great choice.  He is pro-America and is not afraid to express common sense opinions in today's censored, politically correct, Fake News environment.


Yes, but it's got to be a soccer-mom type cuz of the election and suburban women. Plus, it'll be harder to parade a bunch of skanks claiming to have been sexually assaulted.


----------



## Zorro!

theHawk said:


> It’s really RBG’s fault.  She should had stepped down long ago.  I stated so long ago.


No one knows when death will come for them.  This was her time, to still be in office was her choice.  Perhaps this is all as it should be.

“MOSTLY PEACEFUL” TERRORISTIC THREATS:











Antifa is more of an ideology than an organization — though basically, it’s the ideology of the contemporary Democratic Party. Much as the Confederacy was.

They should just relax. Trump is gonna do exactly what Schumer and Obama would have done in this situation.


----------



## Zorro!

Meathead said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Senator Tom Cotton would be a great choice.  He is pro-America and is not afraid to express common sense opinions in today's censored, politically correct, Fake News environment.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but it's got to be a soccer-mom type cuz of the election and suburban women. Plus, it'll be harder to parade a bunch of skanks claiming to have been sexually assaulted.
Click to expand...




_Soon_.​COCAINE MITCH PLAYS FOR KEEPS: McConnell: Trump’s Supreme Court nominee ‘will receive a vote on the floor of the United States Senate.’

When will Romney drive the knife into the GOP's back?


----------



## Zorro!

Johnlaw said:


> RBG should have resigned 7 or 8 years ago. Her failure to do so will now have severe ramifucations.


It'll be fine.  Trump will appoint a fine upstanding Constitutionalist.





HE’S RIGHT, OF COURSE:






And the press would explain that politics ain’t beanbag, and say that anyone who is upset hates the Constitution.


----------



## RightNorLeft

RIP Liberal or not she was a great lady


----------



## Turtlesoup

Natural Citizen said:


> Just reporting. No link as of yet.
> 
> Update: Borrowed Will's link...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Court Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg Dead At 87
> 
> 
> Ginsburg, who was once passed over for a clerkship on the Supreme Court because of her gender, was the second woman to sit on the nation’s highest court.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com


For a lib, she wasn't that bad---however, get out the popcorn---------the fireworks are about to begin.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Turtlesoup said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just reporting. No link as of yet.
> 
> Update: Borrowed Will's link...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Court Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg Dead At 87
> 
> 
> Ginsburg, who was once passed over for a clerkship on the Supreme Court because of her gender, was the second woman to sit on the nation’s highest court.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a lib, she wasn't that bad---however, get out the popcorn---------the fireworks are about to begin.
Click to expand...



Ya think


----------



## Turtlesoup

GHook20 said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just reporting. No link as of yet.
> 
> Update: Borrowed Will's link...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Court Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg Dead At 87
> 
> 
> Ginsburg, who was once passed over for a clerkship on the Supreme Court because of her gender, was the second woman to sit on the nation’s highest court.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People need to be honest about her. She did a lot of damage to this country. Instead of being a trailblazer and someone to admire, instead she ignored the constitution, legislated from the bench, push a leftist ideology that border-lined on communism and outright ignored the law to push her agenda. She did a lot of harm and changed the country for the worst. She was easily the worst SCJ in modern history. Not to mention she did not have the mental capacity to make some of the most important decisions in the country for at least a decade now.
> 
> People don't want to admit it, but the country became a better place.
Click to expand...

Yes, but she was so self centered enough---that she wouldn't give up her power as a SC judge which just cost the libs a seat on the court.   She could have retired under Obama, and let Obama chose her replacement--but nope she didn't.


----------



## eagle1462010

TemplarKormac said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this time of divisiveness, we could all learn from RBG and Scalia’s friendship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T H I S ^^^
> 
> Those two knew how to put their political differences aside and also how to value their friendship more.
> 
> Why can't some of you do that?
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because they have been such assholes for so long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't mean we should repay it in kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no we should do it 20 fold
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will not take part in this savagery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then take a nap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do what you want. But neither side can claim moral superiority over the other. Never again. The moral high ground is gone. Nothing but a crater in the ground.
Click to expand...

The only high ground I want is the Art of War high  ground............you have issues bro.........this isn't about ginsburg here...........this is over a party who HIRES people to protest.......ignores our laws.......and sits back as the people they swore and oath to protect get robbed.,.,.,.,beaten ........and even killed........They have an obligation to UPHOLD THE LAWS.......not pick and choose which ones suit their fancy.

I don't care if they want a solar panel........if it were cost efficient and worth the money then I'd put some in myself........It's Far different WHEN THEY ORDER YOU TOO...........That has NOTHING to do with Freedom.......nor the corrupt politicians who have served themselves far too long.

That video explains what should be clearly........and hits the nail right on the head.......from 1948 when the people hadn't forgotten what it means yet.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

I'll take what never happened for 500 Alex


----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## Death Angel

Turtlesoup said:


> GHook20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just reporting. No link as of yet.
> 
> Update: Borrowed Will's link...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Court Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg Dead At 87
> 
> 
> Ginsburg, who was once passed over for a clerkship on the Supreme Court because of her gender, was the second woman to sit on the nation’s highest court.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People need to be honest about her. She did a lot of damage to this country. Instead of being a trailblazer and someone to admire, instead she ignored the constitution, legislated from the bench, push a leftist ideology that border-lined on communism and outright ignored the law to push her agenda. She did a lot of harm and changed the country for the worst. She was easily the worst SCJ in modern history. Not to mention she did not have the mental capacity to make some of the most important decisions in the country for at least a decade now.
> 
> People don't want to admit it, but the country became a better place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, but she was so self centered enough---that she wouldn't give up her power as a SC judge which just cost the libs a seat on the court.   She could have retired under Obama, and let Obama chose her replacement--but nope she didn't.
Click to expand...

Like all other tards, she ASSumed Hillary would be in the White House. She PLANED ON RETIRING THIS TERM. Just not under this president.

She misunderestimated the power of God


----------



## eagle1462010

TemplarKormac said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They deserve no respect at this point...........that is earned and they have not EARNED ANY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you earn any respect by retaliating against them?
Click to expand...

LOL

Where have we retaliated against them............We have told them strongly to knock the BS off or else.......ONLY AFTER THEY PLAYED THE OR ELSE ON US.

They are Burning this country down.....and abused the living hell out of the Patriot Act........attacked average people for their views............

So..........DEFENDING YOURSELF is RETALIATING.......doesn't hold water.....My point on respect STANDS...........they have disrespected the laws of this nation.........and their OATH......I have not.


----------



## eagle1462010

TemplarKormac said:


> And for any of you thinking I came to this thread to simply single out the conservatives, remember, there are others on the other side far worse than what I've seen here tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "F*** You Ruth Bader Ginsburg - F*** You for Not Retiring Under Obama!" - Leftists React to RBG's Death
> 
> 
> Supreme Court Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg died on on Friday night surrounded by family at home. She was 87. The left is not taking this well. They are lashing out at RBG for not retiring during the Obama years! fuck you Ruth Bader Ginsburg fuck you for not retiring under Obama fuck you for dying…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com


You think..........LOL..........We didn't start this fire.........we responded to it.........and now you think we should stand down to put it out if need be.

They are corrupt as hell.........and if they want negotiation again they need to bring back blue dogs and put these insane reps and looters on a leash.........They are pushing for this.....NOT US.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Billy_Kinetta said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the position the SB McConnell took under Obama's choice of a SC person
> doesn't hold anymore??  I can't say anything bad enough about republicans and their lack of ethics because I notice a mod here and don't want to get kicked out .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed -
> 
> *Speaking to Fox News last year, McConnell suggested his stance was not hypocritical -- because in 2020, Republicans would control both the White House and the Senate, unlike Democrats in 2016, who controlled only the White House.
> 
> "You have to go back to 1880s to find the last time a Senate controlled by a party different from the president filled a vacancy on the Supreme Court that was created in the middle of a presidential election year," McConnell told Fox News.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i don't care who says what. i would prefer we set rules around this and both sides follow them. til then, opportunists in action. you're a hypocrite if you say the right SHOULDN'T DO IT when you know the LEFT WOULD.
> 
> that payback i believe Coyote was talking about maybe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My post undermines ed's post.  There is no logic in expecting the Senate, under the rule of one party, to move to give advantage to the minority party.
Click to expand...

Well, way back when Republicans took control in the mid 90's they made a rule giving the minority party a little power. Never again


----------



## bigrebnc1775

eagle1462010 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> And for any of you thinking I came to this thread to simply single out the conservatives, remember, there are others on the other side far worse than what I've seen here tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "F*** You Ruth Bader Ginsburg - F*** You for Not Retiring Under Obama!" - Leftists React to RBG's Death
> 
> 
> Supreme Court Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg died on on Friday night surrounded by family at home. She was 87. The left is not taking this well. They are lashing out at RBG for not retiring during the Obama years! fuck you Ruth Bader Ginsburg fuck you for not retiring under Obama fuck you for dying…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think..........LOL..........We didn't start this fire.........we responded to it.........and now you think we should stand down to put it out if need be.
> 
> They are corrupt as hell.........and if they want negotiation again they need to bring back blue dogs and put these insane reps and looters on a leash.........They are pushing for this.....NOT US.
Click to expand...

Templar is a fair play type of guy back in the days of Mayberry fair play was what everybody did the guy's ass you just kicked you helped them up and go have a beer. And you never had to lock your door and people always returned what they borrowed without asking.


----------



## eagle1462010

bigrebnc1775 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> And for any of you thinking I came to this thread to simply single out the conservatives, remember, there are others on the other side far worse than what I've seen here tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "F*** You Ruth Bader Ginsburg - F*** You for Not Retiring Under Obama!" - Leftists React to RBG's Death
> 
> 
> Supreme Court Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg died on on Friday night surrounded by family at home. She was 87. The left is not taking this well. They are lashing out at RBG for not retiring during the Obama years! fuck you Ruth Bader Ginsburg fuck you for not retiring under Obama fuck you for dying…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think..........LOL..........We didn't start this fire.........we responded to it.........and now you think we should stand down to put it out if need be.
> 
> They are corrupt as hell.........and if they want negotiation again they need to bring back blue dogs and put these insane reps and looters on a leash.........They are pushing for this.....NOT US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Templar is a fair play type of guy back in the days of Mayberry fair play was what everybody did the guy's ass you just kicked you helped them up and go have a beer. And you never had to lock your door and people always returned what they borrowed without asking.
Click to expand...

Those days are gone.........that is just reality........the hippies of the 60s grew up and indoctrinated the youth.


----------



## Penelope

eagle1462010 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They deserve no respect at this point...........that is earned and they have not EARNED ANY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you earn any respect by retaliating against them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Where have we retaliated against them............We have told them strongly to knock the BS off or else.......ONLY AFTER THEY PLAYED THE OR ELSE ON US.
> 
> They are Burning this country down.....and abused the living hell out of the Patriot Act........attacked average people for their views............
> 
> So..........DEFENDING YOURSELF is RETALIATING.......doesn't hold water.....My point on respect STANDS...........they have disrespected the laws of this nation.........and their OATH......I have not.
Click to expand...


Yet the white nationalist are the biggest threat to this nation, Wray said.


----------



## Penelope

It will be over for those seeking re-election in the Senate for a seat.

Most of the right wing bats on here wished for her death, I heard the way you talked about her.
You right wing nut guys are the most disgusting slime on earth.  And oh the pictures of her, I remember.


----------



## eagle1462010

Penelope said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They deserve no respect at this point...........that is earned and they have not EARNED ANY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you earn any respect by retaliating against them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Where have we retaliated against them............We have told them strongly to knock the BS off or else.......ONLY AFTER THEY PLAYED THE OR ELSE ON US.
> 
> They are Burning this country down.....and abused the living hell out of the Patriot Act........attacked average people for their views............
> 
> So..........DEFENDING YOURSELF is RETALIATING.......doesn't hold water.....My point on respect STANDS...........they have disrespected the laws of this nation.........and their OATH......I have not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet the white nationalist are the biggest threat to this nation, Wray said.
Click to expand...

Where did they touch you.....


----------



## eagle1462010

Penelope said:


> It will be over for those seeking re-election in the Senate for a seat.
> 
> Most of the right wing bats on here wished for her death, I heard the way you talked about her.
> You right wing nut guys are the most disgusting slime on earth.  And oh the pictures of her, I remember.


----------



## Penelope

Gone on rights of women, and the ACA.


eagle1462010 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They deserve no respect at this point...........that is earned and they have not EARNED ANY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you earn any respect by retaliating against them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Where have we retaliated against them............We have told them strongly to knock the BS off or else.......ONLY AFTER THEY PLAYED THE OR ELSE ON US.
> 
> They are Burning this country down.....and abused the living hell out of the Patriot Act........attacked average people for their views............
> 
> So..........DEFENDING YOURSELF is RETALIATING.......doesn't hold water.....My point on respect STANDS...........they have disrespected the laws of this nation.........and their OATH......I have not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet the white nationalist are the biggest threat to this nation, Wray said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did they touch you.....
Click to expand...


You are one of the worst.


----------



## Penelope

eagle1462010 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> It will be over for those seeking re-election in the Senate for a seat.
> 
> Most of the right wing bats on here wished for her death, I heard the way you talked about her.
> You right wing nut guys are the most disgusting slime on earth.  And oh the pictures of her, I remember.
Click to expand...


Tramp  probably paid for a lot of abortions.


----------



## eagle1462010

Penelope said:


> Gone on rights of women, and the ACA.
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They deserve no respect at this point...........that is earned and they have not EARNED ANY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you earn any respect by retaliating against them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Where have we retaliated against them............We have told them strongly to knock the BS off or else.......ONLY AFTER THEY PLAYED THE OR ELSE ON US.
> 
> They are Burning this country down.....and abused the living hell out of the Patriot Act........attacked average people for their views............
> 
> So..........DEFENDING YOURSELF is RETALIATING.......doesn't hold water.....My point on respect STANDS...........they have disrespected the laws of this nation.........and their OATH......I have not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet the white nationalist are the biggest threat to this nation, Wray said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did they touch you.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are one of the worst.
Click to expand...

You are incoherent this morning......now breath slowly into the bag until you stop hyperventillating......

easy breathing.......relax..........you lost but maybe a cure for TDS can be found.


----------



## Penelope

eagle1462010 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gone on rights of women, and the ACA.
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They deserve no respect at this point...........that is earned and they have not EARNED ANY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you earn any respect by retaliating against them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Where have we retaliated against them............We have told them strongly to knock the BS off or else.......ONLY AFTER THEY PLAYED THE OR ELSE ON US.
> 
> They are Burning this country down.....and abused the living hell out of the Patriot Act........attacked average people for their views............
> 
> So..........DEFENDING YOURSELF is RETALIATING.......doesn't hold water.....My point on respect STANDS...........they have disrespected the laws of this nation.........and their OATH......I have not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet the white nationalist are the biggest threat to this nation, Wray said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did they touch you.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are one of the worst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are incoherent this morning......now breath slowly into the bag until you stop hyperventillating......
> 
> easy breathing.......relax..........you lost but maybe a cure for TDS can be found.
Click to expand...


You are getting off on her death, just admit it.


----------



## eagle1462010

Penelope said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gone on rights of women, and the ACA.
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They deserve no respect at this point...........that is earned and they have not EARNED ANY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you earn any respect by retaliating against them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Where have we retaliated against them............We have told them strongly to knock the BS off or else.......ONLY AFTER THEY PLAYED THE OR ELSE ON US.
> 
> They are Burning this country down.....and abused the living hell out of the Patriot Act........attacked average people for their views............
> 
> So..........DEFENDING YOURSELF is RETALIATING.......doesn't hold water.....My point on respect STANDS...........they have disrespected the laws of this nation.........and their OATH......I have not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet the white nationalist are the biggest threat to this nation, Wray said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did they touch you.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are one of the worst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are incoherent this morning......now breath slowly into the bag until you stop hyperventillating......
> 
> easy breathing.......relax..........you lost but maybe a cure for TDS can be found.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are getting off on her death, just admit it.
Click to expand...

I will not miss her.......not at all ......neither will the unborn who died from her decisions........


----------



## Mac-7

Hellokitty said:


> So what happens if the SCOTUS needs to making a ruling on the election outcome...


who knows?

The three diehard liberals will stick together

 it I have no faith in roberts, gorsuch or kavanaugh


----------



## WinterBorn

I guess we will see if Mitch has an ounce of integrity left.


----------



## Snouter

President Trump triggered and then exposed that disgusting, domestic terrorist POS even before he was elected President!  


Again the anti-American Ginsburg was unqualified for any position as a judge.


----------



## bluzman61

eagle1462010 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this time of divisiveness, we could all learn from RBG and Scalia’s friendship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T H I S ^^^
> 
> Those two knew how to put their political differences aside and also how to value their friendship more.
> 
> Why can't some of you do that?
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because they have been such assholes for so long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't mean we should repay it in kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no we should do it 20 fold
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will not take part in this savagery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither will I ........I'm not an elected official............sorry....replacing a SCOTUS is not savage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say anything about not replacing her. This country needs to move on. We cannot put our justice system in stasis to sate the sensibilities of overly sensitive people.
> 
> I am more taken aback by the savage behavior being displayed here on this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want to play fair while the democrats are burning the country down? Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, nobody wants to play fair.
> 
> I know what it means to lose... and regain one's honor. Losing it a second time is far worse than the first.
> 
> I am sorry, but I have my limits, reb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When the hell have the DNC played Fair in recent history.............they set up the rules of engagement and now cry when KARMA comes a calling.
> 
> We should RAM HOME a replacement..............they will have to play the OH HE'S A RACIST ROUTINE AGAIN........Tell me...........do you believe Ford had ANY CREDITABILITY AT ALL.........35 YEARS after the FACT.
> 
> I was disgusted by it..........same as what they did to Thomas........well.............
Click to expand...


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Penelope said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gone on rights of women, and the ACA.
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They deserve no respect at this point...........that is earned and they have not EARNED ANY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you earn any respect by retaliating against them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Where have we retaliated against them............We have told them strongly to knock the BS off or else.......ONLY AFTER THEY PLAYED THE OR ELSE ON US.
> 
> They are Burning this country down.....and abused the living hell out of the Patriot Act........attacked average people for their views............
> 
> So..........DEFENDING YOURSELF is RETALIATING.......doesn't hold water.....My point on respect STANDS...........they have disrespected the laws of this nation.........and their OATH......I have not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet the white nationalist are the biggest threat to this nation, Wray said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did they touch you.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are one of the worst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are incoherent this morning......now breath slowly into the bag until you stop hyperventillating......
> 
> easy breathing.......relax..........you lost but maybe a cure for TDS can be found.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are getting off on her death, just admit it.
Click to expand...

this is what a politically motivated impeachment get's you 
How's the return working for you?


----------



## bluzman61

Deplorable Yankee said:


> View attachment 390485


----------



## Chuz Life

Hey all. 

What's up?


Anything new?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Chuz Life said:


> Hey all.
> 
> What's up?
> 
> 
> Anything new?


the worms are happy they'll eat real good for a while


----------



## bluzman61

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey all.
> 
> What's up?
> 
> 
> Anything new?
> 
> 
> 
> the worms are happy they'll eat real good for a while
Click to expand...


----------



## Snouter

This Salty Cracker guy is pretty entertaining and spot on in his commentary.


----------



## eddiew

iceberg said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> as far as bitching about the reactions of the right - who believes that if trump passed away the celebration of the left would be any less loud and happy?
> 
> anyone? other than the left who betrays that notion by the hour - no one?
> 
> nope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering many on the left in here have wished for Trumps death, the celebration would be louder than the right's of Ruthys death thats for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i hate it. i hate what we're becoming.
> 
> really don't care why anymore.
> 
> when this fire burns out we'll have to see what's left and if we can work together again. but rest assured the rest of our lifetimes will be very different from what's about to come.
Click to expand...

Oh it'll be different alright.. But imo not in a good way ,,You can see the path Trump has taken us on The next 4 under his presidency will make those 4  look like a bed of roses


----------



## Correll

skews13 said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is amazing news...the twisted old troll spearheaded the Lefts movement. America is better now.
> Attrition works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it does. And the attrition is on the white conservative side. You won't have to be voted out of power, you're going to be generationally cleansed out of it.
Click to expand...



We will always be here. Do you understand that NOT majority, doesn't mean extinct?

Unless, you are planning to permanently marginalize and oppress us based on race?

Is that your plan? Would you like to share with the class?


----------



## Correll

Coyote said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the hell have the DNC played Fair in recent history.............they set up the rules of engagement and now cry when KARMA comes a calling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karma works both ways...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And here is the problem.
> 
> PRECEDENTS GET SET.
> 
> and then what?
> 
> Both sides do it, but it has become far more extrenpme in recent years with an utter trashing of norms and standards.
Click to expand...



As you've been the one escalating, you start deescalating and then we will happily follow.

Good luck getting your lefties buddies to agree.


----------



## Correll

Coyote said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the hell have the DNC played Fair in recent history.............they set up the rules of engagement and now cry when KARMA comes a calling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karma works both ways...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And here is the problem.
> 
> PRECEDENTS GET SET.
> 
> and then what?
> 
> Both sides do it, but it has become far more extreme in recent years with an utter trashing of norms and standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Precisely what I meant. If one side takes the initiative of breaking that precedent, a new precedent would take its place. But our politicians lack any personal or moral integrity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the hell have the DNC played Fair in recent history.............they set up the rules of engagement and now cry when KARMA comes a calling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Karma works both ways...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And here is the problem.
> 
> PRECEDENTS GET SET.
> 
> and then what?
> 
> Both sides do it, but it has become far more extreme in recent years with an utter trashing of norms and standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Precisely what I meant. If one side takes the initiative of breaking that precedent, a new precedent would take its place. But our politicians lack any personal or moral integrity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What used to be considered standards of behavior, codes of conduct...unwritten codes we all followed by consensus, are broken.  When that happens...we are forced to create laws to cover them...I.e. the PC culture.  Political precedents are being created at a rapid pace...in just the last 4 years, upending norms.  If the Democrats follow suit (and looking at the outspoken new generation such as AOC, I see that as possible)...what then?
> 
> I am conservative in certain small things...like respecting established political norms.
> 
> I don’t know.   Your generation, Templar, is going to be affected than mine.  I am on my way out so to speak.
Click to expand...



Your side is using brownshirt tactics in the streets. 

Literally. Political violence to effect policy and sway elections.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

eddiew said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> as far as bitching about the reactions of the right - who believes that if trump passed away the celebration of the left would be any less loud and happy?
> 
> anyone? other than the left who betrays that notion by the hour - no one?
> 
> nope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering many on the left in here have wished for Trumps death, the celebration would be louder than the right's of Ruthys death thats for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i hate it. i hate what we're becoming.
> 
> really don't care why anymore.
> 
> when this fire burns out we'll have to see what's left and if we can work together again. but rest assured the rest of our lifetimes will be very different from what's about to come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh it'll be different alright.. But imo not in a good way ,,You can see the path Trump has taken us on The next 4 under his presidency will make those 4  look like a bed of roses
Click to expand...

communist little pricks always see good things for America as bad for them


----------



## Correll

TemplarKormac said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t know. Your generation, Templar, is going to be affected than mine. I am on my way out so to speak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may also be unfortunate enough to be alive to see the death of this country too. She is dying. It makes me very afraid. If someone doesn't act soon to preserve this union, I will in my old age be telling little kids stories of what America once was before she fell to ruin.
Click to expand...



That is what happens if we lose.


----------



## Death Angel

Penelope said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They deserve no respect at this point...........that is earned and they have not EARNED ANY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you earn any respect by retaliating against them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Where have we retaliated against them............We have told them strongly to knock the BS off or else.......ONLY AFTER THEY PLAYED THE OR ELSE ON US.
> 
> They are Burning this country down.....and abused the living hell out of the Patriot Act........attacked average people for their views............
> 
> So..........DEFENDING YOURSELF is RETALIATING.......doesn't hold water.....My point on respect STANDS...........they have disrespected the laws of this nation.........and their OATH......I have not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet the white nationalist are the biggest threat to this nation, Wray said.
Click to expand...

What building have they burned down?


----------



## basquebromance

Ginsburg is to women's rights what Thurgood Marshall was to women's rights


----------



## basquebromance

She was known as Kiki Bader back at James Madison High School in Brooklyn


----------



## Correll

basquebromance said:


> Ginsburg is to women's rights what Thurgood Marshall was to women's rights




What did she do for women's rights?


----------



## basquebromance

Correll said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ginsburg is to women's rights what Thurgood Marshall was to women's rights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did she do for women's rights?
Click to expand...

she advocated to have 9 Supreme Court woman justices


----------



## Correll

basquebromance said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ginsburg is to women's rights what Thurgood Marshall was to women's rights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did she do for women's rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she advocated to have 9 Supreme Court woman justices
Click to expand...



Really? THat sounds retarded. So, she actually did nothing for women's rights? 


Which is fine actually. She was not put in the Court until 93. Women had full legal equality WAY before that. 


But, crowing over winning a fight, that someone else won, decades before you showed up, is kind of lame.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Death Angel

Correll said:


> Your side is using brownshirt tactics in the streets.
> 
> Literally. Political violence to effect policy and sway elections


The definition of terrorism


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Coyote said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> RIP.
> 
> Well, that will crank up the Senate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives will be dancing in the streets.
> 
> McConnewill show himself to be a hypocrite.
Click to expand...

Like Schumer did yesterday?

They're all self serving hypocrites


----------



## Correll

Death Angel said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is using brownshirt tactics in the streets.
> 
> Literally. Political violence to effect policy and sway elections
> 
> 
> 
> The definition of terrorism
Click to expand...



Terrorism is the use of Terror, ie fear of a rare attack to change policy.

This is more the use of actual violence and various forms of personal damage (property damage, job loss, ect), in addition to Terror.


It is closer to in practice defacto Totalitarianism.


But, let's not fight over semantics. Terrorism is less confusing to the blue collar dem voters, who need to wake the fuck up.


----------



## iceberg

eddiew said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> as far as bitching about the reactions of the right - who believes that if trump passed away the celebration of the left would be any less loud and happy?
> 
> anyone? other than the left who betrays that notion by the hour - no one?
> 
> nope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering many on the left in here have wished for Trumps death, the celebration would be louder than the right's of Ruthys death thats for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i hate it. i hate what we're becoming.
> 
> really don't care why anymore.
> 
> when this fire burns out we'll have to see what's left and if we can work together again. but rest assured the rest of our lifetimes will be very different from what's about to come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh it'll be different alright.. But imo not in a good way ,,You can see the path Trump has taken us on The next 4 under his presidency will make those 4  look like a bed of roses
Click to expand...

Yet you refuse to name what he is doing that is bad for the country as a whole.

You just keep being a broken record player skipping on one note.


----------



## eddiew

iceberg said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> as far as bitching about the reactions of the right - who believes that if trump passed away the celebration of the left would be any less loud and happy?
> 
> anyone? other than the left who betrays that notion by the hour - no one?
> 
> nope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering many on the left in here have wished for Trumps death, the celebration would be louder than the right's of Ruthys death thats for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i hate it. i hate what we're becoming.
> 
> really don't care why anymore.
> 
> when this fire burns out we'll have to see what's left and if we can work together again. but rest assured the rest of our lifetimes will be very different from what's about to come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh it'll be different alright.. But imo not in a good way ,,You can see the path Trump has taken us on The next 4 under his presidency will make those 4  look like a bed of roses
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet you refuse to name what he is doing that is bad for the country as a whole.
> 
> You just keep being a broken record player skipping on one note.
Click to expand...

And you think he acted on the virus in an appropriate  manner  ,,that he didn't hesitate causing 1000's more deaths than need be?  That  he cozies up to the murder Putin whom he wishes to  emulate ? that he is trying his best to make our elections  look like N Koreas   screwing with the post offices ability to collect votes in a timely fashion ?  If you're all for those items  then standing next to trump is where you are


----------



## basquebromance

as a child, FDR was the only president Ginsburg ever knew. the news of his death plunged her native Brooklyn into mourning


----------



## eddiew

And then there's this pos Barr ....  Ice I could go on forever  but my manicure appointment is soon


----------



## Hugo Furst

Ridgerunner said:


> WillHaftawaite a 4-4 court will not do any good after the election...




5-3, not 4-4.


----------



## eddiew

WillHaftawaite said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite a 4-4 court will not do any good after the election...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5-3, not 4-4.
Click to expand...

You don't think Roberts could be the 4th??  Maybe not reliable  but has shown he's not afraid to vote against the lying bully  Trump who you support


----------



## Weatherman2020

eddiew said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I totally love this President!!!!!   he is  so amazing!
> 
> *HE JUST LEARNED: President Trump Reacts to News of Ruth Bader Ginsburg's Death*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> classy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Classy ?? lol Watch how fast that SOB tries to replace her instead of waiting for the NEXT President
Click to expand...

One less Leftard in SCOTUS now. Have fun trying to steal this election too.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## iceberg

eddiew said:


> And then there's this pos Barr ....  Ice I could go on forever  but my manicure appointment is soon


You are emotionally blithering and not stating a single fact. 

WHAT a surprise.


----------



## Coyote

eddiew said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite a 4-4 court will not do any good after the election...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5-3, not 4-4.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't think Roberts could be the 4th??  Maybe not reliable  but has shown he's not afraid to vote against the lying bully  Trump who you support
Click to expand...

Roberts has shown that you not count on justices to be partisan.  For some reason the RWNJ’s here think that is a bad thing.  Look how quickly they eat their own.  Women will be in for dark times, as will children abused at the border I suspect, and gay people who just want to have the same straight people.  It isn’t just abortion they want to end, it is contraception And aid to poorwomen with children (sluts).


----------



## Obiwan




----------



## iceberg

Coyote said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite a 4-4 court will not do any good after the election...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5-3, not 4-4.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't think Roberts could be the 4th??  Maybe not reliable  but has shown he's not afraid to vote against the lying bully  Trump who you support
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Roberts has shown that you not count on justices to be partisan.  For some reason the RWNJ’s here think that is a bad thing.  Look how quickly they eat their own.  Women will be in for dark times, as will children abused at the border I suspect, and gay people who just want to have the same straight people.  It isn’t just abortion they want to end, it is contraception And aid to poorwomen with children (sluts).
Click to expand...

what do gay people not have? 
can you explain why women will have dark times? be specific. 

your fear mongering isn't factual.


----------



## San Souci

JustAGuy1 said:


> The Kavanaugh hearings were minor league compared to this.


How? Trump will not nominate a White Man this time. Probably a White or Hispanic Woman who is Conservative. But the Democrats will try some shit. And they will PAY for it. What is funny ,that Pig Kamala Harris is on the Committee. This will put her in a controversial position. Everyone knows she was behind that Lying Christine  Blowsey Ford. She hired that Feminazi Lawyer Debra Katz. Suburban Women who are on the fence about Trump will see her as she is. Rotten to the core. This should be fun. I wonder what dirt the Dems will try to dig up on Amy Barrett?


----------



## Coyote

Correll said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t know. Your generation, Templar, is going to be affected than mine. I am on my way out so to speak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may also be unfortunate enough to be alive to see the death of this country too. She is dying. It makes me very afraid. If someone doesn't act soon to preserve this union, I will in my old age be telling little kids stories of what America once was before she fell to ruin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is what happens if we lose.
Click to expand...

And if You win you will make Sure black people know their place, woman will be forced to bare unwanted children, white supremacy will be normalized, there will be a re-do of the McCarthy era,  gay marriage will be illegal and discrimination will be the norm again.


----------



## Canon Shooter

The President should do his duty and nominate a replacement now. The impending election should have no bearing whatsoever.

And before anyone starts to wonder, yes, I was saying the same thing when Merrick Garland was nominated by Obama in 2016...


----------



## JustAGuy1

San Souci said:


> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Kavanaugh hearings were minor league compared to this.
> 
> 
> 
> How? Trump will not nominate a White Man this time. Probably a White or Hispanic Woman who is Conservative. But the Democrats will try some shit. And they will PAY for it. What is funny ,that Pig Kamala Harris is on the Committee. This will put her in a controversial position. Everyone knows she was behind that Lying Christine  Blowsey Ford. She hired that Feminazi Lawyer Debra Katz. Suburban Women who are on the fence about Trump will see her as she is. Rotten to the core. This should be fun. I wonder what dirt the Dems will try to dig up on Amy Barrett?
Click to expand...


Just watch, this will be as nothing before has been.


----------



## eagle1462010

Coyote said:


> woman will be forced to bare unwanted children,


Where they forced to spread their legs to get pregnant..........spare me the outrage......most abortion restrictions are LATE TERM......to the point of partial birth abortions which is FUCKING EVIL.


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## San Souci

Coyote said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t know. Your generation, Templar, is going to be affected than mine. I am on my way out so to speak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may also be unfortunate enough to be alive to see the death of this country too. She is dying. It makes me very afraid. If someone doesn't act soon to preserve this union, I will in my old age be telling little kids stories of what America once was before she fell to ruin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is what happens if we lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if You win you will make Sure black people know their place, woman will be forced to bare unwanted children, white supremacy will be normalized, there will be a re-do of the McCarthy era,  gay marriage will be illegal and discrimination will be the norm again.
Click to expand...

White Supremacy? All I see is BLM trying to wreck the Country. BLM stands for Burn ,Loot ,and Murder.


----------



## Flash

God bless Trump and fuck the Democrat filth!


.@GOP  We were put in this position of power and importance to make decisions for the people who so proudly elected us, the most important of which has long been considered to be the selection of United States Supreme Court Justices. We have this obligation, without delay!

Donald J. Trump  (@realDonaldTrump)


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

Coyote said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNN just reported that RBG told her granddaughter before she died that she did not want Trump picking her successor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not her decision.  Too bad.  Trump will nominate and the person will be confirmed.  Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What if Collins, Mukowski, and Romney say no?
Click to expand...


Hopefully Ben Sasse, too.  And Graham has to keep to his word.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

San Souci said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t know. Your generation, Templar, is going to be affected than mine. I am on my way out so to speak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may also be unfortunate enough to be alive to see the death of this country too. She is dying. It makes me very afraid. If someone doesn't act soon to preserve this union, I will in my old age be telling little kids stories of what America once was before she fell to ruin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is what happens if we lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if You win you will make Sure black people know their place, woman will be forced to bare unwanted children, white supremacy will be normalized, there will be a re-do of the McCarthy era,  gay marriage will be illegal and discrimination will be the norm again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White Supremacy? All I see is BLM trying to wreck the Country. BLM stands for Burn ,Loot ,and Murder.
Click to expand...


^^^^^^^^^ low-information voter.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

Flash said:


> God bless Trump and fuck the Democrat filth!
> 
> 
> .@GOP  We were put in this position of power and importance to make decisions for the people who so proudly elected us, the most important of which has long been considered to be the selection of United States Supreme Court Justices. We have this obligation, without delay!
> 
> Donald J. Trump  (@realDonaldTrump)


----------



## Death Angel

Correll said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is using brownshirt tactics in the streets.
> 
> Literally. Political violence to effect policy and sway elections
> 
> 
> 
> The definition of terrorism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorism is the use of Terror, ie fear of a rare attack to change policy.
> 
> This is more the use of actual violence and various forms of personal damage (property damage, job loss, ect), in addition to Terror.
> 
> 
> It is closer to in practice defacto Totalitarianism.
> 
> 
> But, let's not fight over semantics. Terrorism is less confusing to the blue collar dem voters, who need to wake the fuck up.
Click to expand...

Nope. Intimidation and instilling fear for the advancement of a political agenda is terrorism


----------



## toobfreak

TemplarKormac said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should not celebrate her death. Treat the woman with respect damn it.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as many are concerned....she didn't treat the Constitution or our rights with respect...Hence the celebration
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meaningless. Do you remember how the liberals celebrated Scalia's sudden death? _Don't be like them._ Please. I beg of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are no different Templar.  It is partisan human nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I DESPISE IT!
Click to expand...



*To those who want to canonize Ruth's life with noble prose, I say PISS OFF.*
While I don't celebrate anyone's death, I note Ruth's passing as a great and timely OPPORTUNITY.
I note that when Scalia passed, the left celebrated that.
I note that while the likes or Gorsuch and Kavanaugh, in their short tenure made decisions which were NOT wholly in the best interests of Trump or the Republicans as they might have been, keeping rather with the letter of the intent of the law as written regardless where the cards might fall as any good judge should, that when it came to Ruth or Sotomayor or that other louse Obama appointed, that I am loathe to think of ONE TIME their decisions fell in the Republican's or Trump's lap!

Can anyone name such an occurrence?

Likewise when Gosuch or Kavanaugh pass on, there will be no somber remembrance for their lifelong work, and when Trump passes away some day, the Left shall shed NOT ONE TEAR even if it is FIFTY years from now-- -- you can bet your LAST DOLLAR that they will have festivals in the street, they will SPIT on his tombstone and they will PISS on his grave.  His burial site and presidential library will be picketed, boycotted, protested and routinely vandalized.  They will write history full of every lie they can think of to smear and tarnish his memory.

SO FORGIVE ME when I read of people waxing mournfully with woe about "human nature" and want of civility upon Ruth's death, that I don't have any kind words for her, don't shed a tear, and tell you----

*PISS OFF.*

Now let's get on with the important work at hand of replacing her with a rightful constitutional conservative before her body is even cold in the earth.


----------



## eddiew

iceberg said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> And then there's this pos Barr ....  Ice I could go on forever  but my manicure appointment is soon
> 
> 
> 
> You are emotionally blithering and not stating a single fact.
> 
> WHAT a surprise.
Click to expand...

FACTS   ????  LOL  WTF do you know about facts  ,a Repub  Trump  butt kisser?


----------



## eddiew

toobfreak said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should not celebrate her death. Treat the woman with respect damn it.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as many are concerned....she didn't treat the Constitution or our rights with respect...Hence the celebration
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meaningless. Do you remember how the liberals celebrated Scalia's sudden death? _Don't be like them._ Please. I beg of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are no different Templar.  It is partisan human nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I DESPISE IT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *To those who want to canonize Ruth's life with noble prose, I say PISS OFF.*
> While I don't celebrate anyone's death, I note Ruth's passing as a great and timely OPPORTUNITY.
> I note that when Scalia passed, the left celebrated that.
> I note that while the likes or Gorsuch and Kavanaugh, in their short tenure made decisions which were NOT wholly in the best interests of Trump or the Republicans as they might have been, keeping rather with the letter of the intent of the law as written regardless where the cards might fall as any good judge should, that when it came to Ruth or Sotomayor or that other louse Obama appointed, that I am loathe to think of ONE TIME their decisions fell in the Republican's or Trump's lap!
> 
> Can anyone name such an occurrence?
> 
> Likewise when Gosuch or Kavanaugh pass on, there will be no somber remembrance for their lifelong work, and when Trump passes away some day, the Left shall shed NOT ONE TEAR even if it is FIFTY years from now-- -- you can bet your LAST DOLLAR that they will have festivals in the street, they will SPIT on his tombstone and they will PISS on his grave.  His burial site and presidential library will be picketed, boycotted, protested and routinely vandalized.  They will write history full of every lie they can think of to smear and tarnish his memory.
> 
> SO FORGIVE ME when I read of people waxing mournfully with woe about "human nature" and want of civility upon Ruth's death, that I don't have any kind words for her, don't shed a tear, and tell you----
> 
> *PISS OFF.*
> 
> Now let's get on with the important work at hand of replacing her with a rightful constitutional conservative before her body is even cold in the earth.
Click to expand...

  You do know that Scalia and Ginsburg  were great friends?  But' you're right ,,I'd love to piss on the trump scumbags grave   and tomorrow  would be fine with me


----------



## eagle1462010

eddiew said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should not celebrate her death. Treat the woman with respect damn it.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as many are concerned....she didn't treat the Constitution or our rights with respect...Hence the celebration
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meaningless. Do you remember how the liberals celebrated Scalia's sudden death? _Don't be like them._ Please. I beg of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are no different Templar.  It is partisan human nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I DESPISE IT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *To those who want to canonize Ruth's life with noble prose, I say PISS OFF.*
> While I don't celebrate anyone's death, I note Ruth's passing as a great and timely OPPORTUNITY.
> I note that when Scalia passed, the left celebrated that.
> I note that while the likes or Gorsuch and Kavanaugh, in their short tenure made decisions which were NOT wholly in the best interests of Trump or the Republicans as they might have been, keeping rather with the letter of the intent of the law as written regardless where the cards might fall as any good judge should, that when it came to Ruth or Sotomayor or that other louse Obama appointed, that I am loathe to think of ONE TIME their decisions fell in the Republican's or Trump's lap!
> 
> Can anyone name such an occurrence?
> 
> Likewise when Gosuch or Kavanaugh pass on, there will be no somber remembrance for their lifelong work, and when Trump passes away some day, the Left shall shed NOT ONE TEAR even if it is FIFTY years from now-- -- you can bet your LAST DOLLAR that they will have festivals in the street, they will SPIT on his tombstone and they will PISS on his grave.  His burial site and presidential library will be picketed, boycotted, protested and routinely vandalized.  They will write history full of every lie they can think of to smear and tarnish his memory.
> 
> SO FORGIVE ME when I read of people waxing mournfully with woe about "human nature" and want of civility upon Ruth's death, that I don't have any kind words for her, don't shed a tear, and tell you----
> 
> *PISS OFF.*
> 
> Now let's get on with the important work at hand of replacing her with a rightful constitutional conservative before her body is even cold in the earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do know that Scalia and Ginsburg  were great friends?  But' you're right ,,I'd love to piss on the trump scumbags grave   and tomorrow  would be fine with me
Click to expand...

Someone is upset that they lose again...........LOL


----------



## toobfreak

Coyote said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Karma.........so I do not engage my real opinion..........RIP...........and as always.......there will be a rush to replacement with a Borking of the replacement.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn’t you guys state you shouldn’t do that right before an election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never did............and your side would be drooling for a replacement had this been someone else...........Please save me the BS on this..............You will get a nomination down your throats before next year..........
> 
> Now you have to find another so called I've been raped actor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My side did not deny a president his right to fill a vacancy on the  claim that it should not be done right before an election.
> 
> I would not supported it.
Click to expand...


I don't think it was as much about TIMING as it was about INTEGRITY.  Obama had two chances and both times gave us two of the worst most partisan justices of my life.  GO DONALD!  Find us a modern Antonin Scalia to fill the bench and McConnell get him appointed before the end of October!


----------



## eddiew

eagle1462010 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should not celebrate her death. Treat the woman with respect damn it.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as many are concerned....she didn't treat the Constitution or our rights with respect...Hence the celebration
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meaningless. Do you remember how the liberals celebrated Scalia's sudden death? _Don't be like them._ Please. I beg of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are no different Templar.  It is partisan human nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I DESPISE IT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *To those who want to canonize Ruth's life with noble prose, I say PISS OFF.*
> While I don't celebrate anyone's death, I note Ruth's passing as a great and timely OPPORTUNITY.
> I note that when Scalia passed, the left celebrated that.
> I note that while the likes or Gorsuch and Kavanaugh, in their short tenure made decisions which were NOT wholly in the best interests of Trump or the Republicans as they might have been, keeping rather with the letter of the intent of the law as written regardless where the cards might fall as any good judge should, that when it came to Ruth or Sotomayor or that other louse Obama appointed, that I am loathe to think of ONE TIME their decisions fell in the Republican's or Trump's lap!
> 
> Can anyone name such an occurrence?
> 
> Likewise when Gosuch or Kavanaugh pass on, there will be no somber remembrance for their lifelong work, and when Trump passes away some day, the Left shall shed NOT ONE TEAR even if it is FIFTY years from now-- -- you can bet your LAST DOLLAR that they will have festivals in the street, they will SPIT on his tombstone and they will PISS on his grave.  His burial site and presidential library will be picketed, boycotted, protested and routinely vandalized.  They will write history full of every lie they can think of to smear and tarnish his memory.
> 
> SO FORGIVE ME when I read of people waxing mournfully with woe about "human nature" and want of civility upon Ruth's death, that I don't have any kind words for her, don't shed a tear, and tell you----
> 
> *PISS OFF.*
> 
> Now let's get on with the important work at hand of replacing her with a rightful constitutional conservative before her body is even cold in the earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do know that Scalia and Ginsburg  were great friends?  But' you're right ,,I'd love to piss on the trump scumbags grave   and tomorrow  would be fine with me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone is upset that they lose again...........LOL
Click to expand...

Give Trump 4 more years   and you all should be upset   He's destroying our Democracy   MAGA is a big fn joke


----------



## eagle1462010

eddiew said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should not celebrate her death. Treat the woman with respect damn it.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as many are concerned....she didn't treat the Constitution or our rights with respect...Hence the celebration
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meaningless. Do you remember how the liberals celebrated Scalia's sudden death? _Don't be like them._ Please. I beg of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are no different Templar.  It is partisan human nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I DESPISE IT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *To those who want to canonize Ruth's life with noble prose, I say PISS OFF.*
> While I don't celebrate anyone's death, I note Ruth's passing as a great and timely OPPORTUNITY.
> I note that when Scalia passed, the left celebrated that.
> I note that while the likes or Gorsuch and Kavanaugh, in their short tenure made decisions which were NOT wholly in the best interests of Trump or the Republicans as they might have been, keeping rather with the letter of the intent of the law as written regardless where the cards might fall as any good judge should, that when it came to Ruth or Sotomayor or that other louse Obama appointed, that I am loathe to think of ONE TIME their decisions fell in the Republican's or Trump's lap!
> 
> Can anyone name such an occurrence?
> 
> Likewise when Gosuch or Kavanaugh pass on, there will be no somber remembrance for their lifelong work, and when Trump passes away some day, the Left shall shed NOT ONE TEAR even if it is FIFTY years from now-- -- you can bet your LAST DOLLAR that they will have festivals in the street, they will SPIT on his tombstone and they will PISS on his grave.  His burial site and presidential library will be picketed, boycotted, protested and routinely vandalized.  They will write history full of every lie they can think of to smear and tarnish his memory.
> 
> SO FORGIVE ME when I read of people waxing mournfully with woe about "human nature" and want of civility upon Ruth's death, that I don't have any kind words for her, don't shed a tear, and tell you----
> 
> *PISS OFF.*
> 
> Now let's get on with the important work at hand of replacing her with a rightful constitutional conservative before her body is even cold in the earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do know that Scalia and Ginsburg  were great friends?  But' you're right ,,I'd love to piss on the trump scumbags grave   and tomorrow  would be fine with me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone is upset that they lose again...........LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give Trump 4 more years   and you all should be upset   He's destroying our Democracy   MAGA is a big fn joke
Click to expand...

Our............LOL.......mean your side pissing on it..........as people Flee places ruled by Dems................

You are the problem.........find the blue dogs and JFK Dems again and end this leftist BS.........burning......Looting.....and so on.

We aren't playing nice with you anymore.


----------



## eddiew

eagle1462010 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should not celebrate her death. Treat the woman with respect damn it.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as many are concerned....she didn't treat the Constitution or our rights with respect...Hence the celebration
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meaningless. Do you remember how the liberals celebrated Scalia's sudden death? _Don't be like them._ Please. I beg of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are no different Templar.  It is partisan human nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I DESPISE IT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *To those who want to canonize Ruth's life with noble prose, I say PISS OFF.*
> While I don't celebrate anyone's death, I note Ruth's passing as a great and timely OPPORTUNITY.
> I note that when Scalia passed, the left celebrated that.
> I note that while the likes or Gorsuch and Kavanaugh, in their short tenure made decisions which were NOT wholly in the best interests of Trump or the Republicans as they might have been, keeping rather with the letter of the intent of the law as written regardless where the cards might fall as any good judge should, that when it came to Ruth or Sotomayor or that other louse Obama appointed, that I am loathe to think of ONE TIME their decisions fell in the Republican's or Trump's lap!
> 
> Can anyone name such an occurrence?
> 
> Likewise when Gosuch or Kavanaugh pass on, there will be no somber remembrance for their lifelong work, and when Trump passes away some day, the Left shall shed NOT ONE TEAR even if it is FIFTY years from now-- -- you can bet your LAST DOLLAR that they will have festivals in the street, they will SPIT on his tombstone and they will PISS on his grave.  His burial site and presidential library will be picketed, boycotted, protested and routinely vandalized.  They will write history full of every lie they can think of to smear and tarnish his memory.
> 
> SO FORGIVE ME when I read of people waxing mournfully with woe about "human nature" and want of civility upon Ruth's death, that I don't have any kind words for her, don't shed a tear, and tell you----
> 
> *PISS OFF.*
> 
> Now let's get on with the important work at hand of replacing her with a rightful constitutional conservative before her body is even cold in the earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do know that Scalia and Ginsburg  were great friends?  But' you're right ,,I'd love to piss on the trump scumbags grave   and tomorrow  would be fine with me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone is upset that they lose again...........LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give Trump 4 more years   and you all should be upset   He's destroying our Democracy   MAGA is a big fn joke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our............LOL.......mean your side pissing on it..........as people Flee places ruled by Dems................
> 
> You are the problem.........find the blue dogs and JFK Dems again and end this leftist BS.........burning......Looting.....and so on.
> 
> We aren't playing nice with you anymore.
Click to expand...

I know lots of Dems who moved to Florida  and THEY VOTE


----------



## eagle1462010

eddiew said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should not celebrate her death. Treat the woman with respect damn it.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as many are concerned....she didn't treat the Constitution or our rights with respect...Hence the celebration
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meaningless. Do you remember how the liberals celebrated Scalia's sudden death? _Don't be like them._ Please. I beg of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are no different Templar.  It is partisan human nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I DESPISE IT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *To those who want to canonize Ruth's life with noble prose, I say PISS OFF.*
> While I don't celebrate anyone's death, I note Ruth's passing as a great and timely OPPORTUNITY.
> I note that when Scalia passed, the left celebrated that.
> I note that while the likes or Gorsuch and Kavanaugh, in their short tenure made decisions which were NOT wholly in the best interests of Trump or the Republicans as they might have been, keeping rather with the letter of the intent of the law as written regardless where the cards might fall as any good judge should, that when it came to Ruth or Sotomayor or that other louse Obama appointed, that I am loathe to think of ONE TIME their decisions fell in the Republican's or Trump's lap!
> 
> Can anyone name such an occurrence?
> 
> Likewise when Gosuch or Kavanaugh pass on, there will be no somber remembrance for their lifelong work, and when Trump passes away some day, the Left shall shed NOT ONE TEAR even if it is FIFTY years from now-- -- you can bet your LAST DOLLAR that they will have festivals in the street, they will SPIT on his tombstone and they will PISS on his grave.  His burial site and presidential library will be picketed, boycotted, protested and routinely vandalized.  They will write history full of every lie they can think of to smear and tarnish his memory.
> 
> SO FORGIVE ME when I read of people waxing mournfully with woe about "human nature" and want of civility upon Ruth's death, that I don't have any kind words for her, don't shed a tear, and tell you----
> 
> *PISS OFF.*
> 
> Now let's get on with the important work at hand of replacing her with a rightful constitutional conservative before her body is even cold in the earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do know that Scalia and Ginsburg  were great friends?  But' you're right ,,I'd love to piss on the trump scumbags grave   and tomorrow  would be fine with me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone is upset that they lose again...........LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give Trump 4 more years   and you all should be upset   He's destroying our Democracy   MAGA is a big fn joke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our............LOL.......mean your side pissing on it..........as people Flee places ruled by Dems................
> 
> You are the problem.........find the blue dogs and JFK Dems again and end this leftist BS.........burning......Looting.....and so on.
> 
> We aren't playing nice with you anymore.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know lots of Dems who moved to Florida  and THEY VOTE
Click to expand...

I understand that and it's your strategy............very aware.......Was always red and now purple.........possible the mass immigration of Puerto Rico coming there Free Gratis will affect it.........same as Wet Feet Dry Feet policy and little Cuba...........adding in the Snow birds.......

We know it...........Pan Handle still holding the line.........

So........do you purposely destroy Dem control states to try and shift power elsewhere.............if you are honest ....you would say yes.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

All it would take is 4 GOP Senators with a conscience to delay any vote until after inauguration day.

4 out of 53. 

Odds aren't good.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

toobfreak said:


> To those who want to canonize Ruth's life with noble prose, I say PISS OFF.


Well sure, this is what the cult demands of you.


----------



## Correll

Coyote said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite a 4-4 court will not do any good after the election...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5-3, not 4-4.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't think Roberts could be the 4th??  Maybe not reliable  but has shown he's not afraid to vote against the lying bully  Trump who you support
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Roberts has shown that you not count on justices to be partisan.  For some reason the RWNJ’s here think that is a bad thing.  Look how quickly they eat their own.  Women will be in for dark times, as will children abused at the border I suspect, and gay people who just want to have the same straight people.  It isn’t just abortion they want to end, it is contraception And aid to poorwomen with children (sluts).
Click to expand...



YOur justices are always partisan hacks.

That our justices are stupid enough to work with you, like they are not, is very, very  bad for this country.


Respecting precedents pulled out of a liberal ass, for one example. That is fucking stupid.


----------



## San Souci

Blaine Sweeter said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t know. Your generation, Templar, is going to be affected than mine. I am on my way out so to speak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may also be unfortunate enough to be alive to see the death of this country too. She is dying. It makes me very afraid. If someone doesn't act soon to preserve this union, I will in my old age be telling little kids stories of what America once was before she fell to ruin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is what happens if we lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if You win you will make Sure black people know their place, woman will be forced to bare unwanted children, white supremacy will be normalized, there will be a re-do of the McCarthy era,  gay marriage will be illegal and discrimination will be the norm again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White Supremacy? All I see is BLM trying to wreck the Country. BLM stands for Burn ,Loot ,and Murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^ low-information voter.
Click to expand...

Nope. British Thugs are destroying this country. Burn ,loot ,and Murder. BLM.


----------



## Correll

Coyote said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t know. Your generation, Templar, is going to be affected than mine. I am on my way out so to speak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may also be unfortunate enough to be alive to see the death of this country too. She is dying. It makes me very afraid. If someone doesn't act soon to preserve this union, I will in my old age be telling little kids stories of what America once was before she fell to ruin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is what happens if we lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if You win you will make Sure black people know their place, woman will be forced to bare unwanted children, white supremacy will be normalized, there will be a re-do of the McCarthy era,  gay marriage will be illegal and discrimination will be the norm again.
Click to expand...



1. Your race card is noted and dismissed. Get a life, loser.

2. IF roe v wade is overturned, some states might tighten up restrictions. Very few will do complete bans. And bus tickets are in everyone reach.

3. Your race card is dismissed again. Try to be less of a race baiting asshole.

4. Gay marriage? LOL!!! Unlikely. And really no one cares.

5. Discrimination is the norm now. We want to fight against it. Not that Trump has done much on that front. Banning the teaching of Critical Race Theory or as I like to call it, Marxist Anti-White Racism Indoctrination, is the smallest of baby steps.


----------



## ThisIsMe

Uncensored2008 said:


> ThisIsMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even IF they wait to put Barrett in the SCOTUS, you Communists are fucked, It's a 4-4 split now, the leftist dominance is over, even with Roberts the lefty.
Click to expand...

I'm not a lefty, I just realize that we've been here before, and the right said "no, wait until after the election."


----------



## Coyote

Correll said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t know. Your generation, Templar, is going to be affected than mine. I am on my way out so to speak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may also be unfortunate enough to be alive to see the death of this country too. She is dying. It makes me very afraid. If someone doesn't act soon to preserve this union, I will in my old age be telling little kids stories of what America once was before she fell to ruin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is what happens if we lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if You win you will make Sure black people know their place, woman will be forced to bare unwanted children, white supremacy will be normalized, there will be a re-do of the McCarthy era,  gay marriage will be illegal and discrimination will be the norm again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Your race card is noted and dismissed. Get a life, loser.
> 
> 2. IF roe v wade is overturned, some states might tighten up restrictions. Very few will do complete bans. And bus tickets are in everyone reach.
> 
> 3. Your race card is dismissed again. *Try to be less of a race baiting asshole.*
> 
> 4. Gay marriage? LOL!!! Unlikely. And really no one cares.
> 
> 5. Discrimination is the norm now. We want to fight against it. Not that Trump has done much on that front. Banning the teaching of Critical Race Theory or as I like to call it, Marxist Anti-White Racism Indoctrination, is the smallest of baby steps.
Click to expand...


Be nice if you did


----------



## WEATHER53

DigitalDrifter said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We thank her for her service
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, speak for yourself.
> I'm sorry to see her die, but as for her "service", not sorry to see it be gone.
Click to expand...

Even as a conservative I do view all justices as highly skilled and noble of intent.  There is no doubt there  are liberal leaners but that’s representative of people in the country and should not be only arch conservatives like me
Live my ideas and we would not have many of the absurd issues that we do


----------



## Flash

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNN just reported that RBG told her granddaughter before she died that she did not want Trump picking her successor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not her decision.  Too bad.  Trump will nominate and the person will be confirmed.  Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What if Collins, Mukowski, and Romney say no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hopefully Ben Sasse, too.  And Graham has to keep to his word.
Click to expand...



If you are hoping the Republicans will save your filthy Libtard ass then you are barking up the wrong tree Moon Bat.


----------



## Coyote

Flash said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNN just reported that RBG told her granddaughter before she died that she did not want Trump picking her successor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not her decision.  Too bad.  Trump will nominate and the person will be confirmed.  Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What if Collins, Mukowski, and Romney say no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hopefully Ben Sasse, too.  And Graham has to keep to his word.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you are hoping the Republicans will save your filthy Libtard ass then you are barking up the wrong tree Moon Bat.
Click to expand...


Collins lost a lot of support over her vote for Kavanaugh.  She is in a tight re-election race she might well lose.  This vote would clinch it.  Possibly others as well who are not far right Trumpists.


----------



## eagle1462010

Coyote said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNN just reported that RBG told her granddaughter before she died that she did not want Trump picking her successor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not her decision.  Too bad.  Trump will nominate and the person will be confirmed.  Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What if Collins, Mukowski, and Romney say no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hopefully Ben Sasse, too.  And Graham has to keep to his word.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you are hoping the Republicans will save your filthy Libtard ass then you are barking up the wrong tree Moon Bat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Collins lost a lot of support over her vote for Kavanaugh.  She is in a tight re-election race she might well lose.  This vote would clinch it.  Possibly others as well who are not far right Trumpists.
Click to expand...

LOL

You only care that she is more for you than us..........not a loss really


----------



## Flash

Coyote said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNN just reported that RBG told her granddaughter before she died that she did not want Trump picking her successor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not her decision.  Too bad.  Trump will nominate and the person will be confirmed.  Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What if Collins, Mukowski, and Romney say no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hopefully Ben Sasse, too.  And Graham has to keep to his word.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you are hoping the Republicans will save your filthy Libtard ass then you are barking up the wrong tree Moon Bat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Collins lost a lot of support over her vote for Kavanaugh.  She is in a tight re-election race she might well lose.  This vote would clinch it.  Possibly others as well who are not far right Trumpists.
Click to expand...



She only lost support amoung the stupid Moon Bats that were never her supporters in the first place.


----------



## Coyote

Flash said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNN just reported that RBG told her granddaughter before she died that she did not want Trump picking her successor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not her decision.  Too bad.  Trump will nominate and the person will be confirmed.  Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What if Collins, Mukowski, and Romney say no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hopefully Ben Sasse, too.  And Graham has to keep to his word.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you are hoping the Republicans will save your filthy Libtard ass then you are barking up the wrong tree Moon Bat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Collins lost a lot of support over her vote for Kavanaugh.  She is in a tight re-election race she might well lose.  This vote would clinch it.  Possibly others as well who are not far right Trumpists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> She only lost support amoung the stupid Moon Bats that were never her supporters in the first place.
Click to expand...


Collins represents a moderate district.  She's always been moderate and independent.  Those aren't moonbats.


----------



## ThisIsMe

I've changed my position...sort of. After thinking about it, I still contend that integrity should be afforded, however, we all KNOW if this were in the hands of democrats, they WOULD fill the seat.

This means that trump must fill the seat.


----------



## Coyote

eagle1462010 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNN just reported that RBG told her granddaughter before she died that she did not want Trump picking her successor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not her decision.  Too bad.  Trump will nominate and the person will be confirmed.  Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What if Collins, Mukowski, and Romney say no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hopefully Ben Sasse, too.  And Graham has to keep to his word.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you are hoping the Republicans will save your filthy Libtard ass then you are barking up the wrong tree Moon Bat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Collins lost a lot of support over her vote for Kavanaugh.  She is in a tight re-election race she might well lose.  This vote would clinch it.  Possibly others as well who are not far right Trumpists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You only care that she is more for you than us..........not a loss really
Click to expand...


Shows how little you know and how far partisan politics has pushed discourse.  We are losing more moderate Republicans and Democrats because of people like you who think "moderate" is a 4-letter word in landscape defined by wingers.


----------



## Coyote

ThisIsMe said:


> I've changed my position...sort of. After thinking about it, I still contend that integrity should be afforded, however, we all KNOW if this were in the hands of democrats, they WOULD fill the seat.
> 
> This means that trump must fill the seat.



Integrity was destroyed over Merrick Garland.


----------



## eagle1462010

Coyote said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNN just reported that RBG told her granddaughter before she died that she did not want Trump picking her successor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not her decision.  Too bad.  Trump will nominate and the person will be confirmed.  Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What if Collins, Mukowski, and Romney say no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hopefully Ben Sasse, too.  And Graham has to keep to his word.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you are hoping the Republicans will save your filthy Libtard ass then you are barking up the wrong tree Moon Bat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Collins lost a lot of support over her vote for Kavanaugh.  She is in a tight re-election race she might well lose.  This vote would clinch it.  Possibly others as well who are not far right Trumpists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You only care that she is more for you than us..........not a loss really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shows how little you know and how far partisan politics has pushed discourse.  We are losing more moderate Republicans and Democrats because of people like you who think "moderate" is a 4-letter word in landscape defined by wingers.
Click to expand...

aka you are losing fakes that you depend on...........like McCain...who you hated then loved....hated then loved.

To us .....they are Rino's...............we even took out the trash in Alabama when he thought he could just retake the Senate Seat Sessions.

Career politicians are the problem in this country.........Collins is just part of that disease.


----------



## eagle1462010

Coyote said:


> ThisIsMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've changed my position...sort of. After thinking about it, I still contend that integrity should be afforded, however, we all KNOW if this were in the hands of democrats, they WOULD fill the seat.
> 
> This means that trump must fill the seat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Integrity was destroyed over Merrick Garland.
Click to expand...

Yawn........that is just a Pys ops strategy while you hope you don't lose again..........We have no reason to delay this at all........that is not prescribed in the Constitution...........and via the Constitution we have every right to proceed.

Garland........you didn't have the consent of the Senate.......PERIOD.


----------



## Coyote

eagle1462010 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThisIsMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've changed my position...sort of. After thinking about it, I still contend that integrity should be afforded, however, we all KNOW if this were in the hands of democrats, they WOULD fill the seat.
> 
> This means that trump must fill the seat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Integrity was destroyed over Merrick Garland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yawn........that is just a Pys ops strategy while you hope you don't lose again..........We have no reason to delay this at all........that is not prescribed in the Constitution...........and via the Constitution we have every right to proceed.
> 
> Garland........you didn't have the consent of the Senate.......PERIOD.
Click to expand...



So you will be fine with this if Trump wins re-election, Dems take the senate - and Trump can't get another SCOTUS nominee through?


----------



## eagle1462010

Coyote said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThisIsMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've changed my position...sort of. After thinking about it, I still contend that integrity should be afforded, however, we all KNOW if this were in the hands of democrats, they WOULD fill the seat.
> 
> This means that trump must fill the seat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Integrity was destroyed over Merrick Garland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yawn........that is just a Pys ops strategy while you hope you don't lose again..........We have no reason to delay this at all........that is not prescribed in the Constitution...........and via the Constitution we have every right to proceed.
> 
> Garland........you didn't have the consent of the Senate.......PERIOD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So you will be fine with this if Trump wins re-election, Dems take the senate - and Trump can't get another SCOTUS nominee through?
Click to expand...

LOL.....

Elections have consequences.....and if your side does that it will be consumed with the Garbage man  running for SCOTUS CONFIRMATIONS until hell freezes over..............

Compromise is pretty much gone now and you now it...........your side ensured it..........enjoy your cup of Karma.


----------



## Coyote

eagle1462010 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThisIsMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've changed my position...sort of. After thinking about it, I still contend that integrity should be afforded, however, we all KNOW if this were in the hands of democrats, they WOULD fill the seat.
> 
> This means that trump must fill the seat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Integrity was destroyed over Merrick Garland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yawn........that is just a Pys ops strategy while you hope you don't lose again..........We have no reason to delay this at all........that is not prescribed in the Constitution...........and via the Constitution we have every right to proceed.
> 
> Garland........you didn't have the consent of the Senate.......PERIOD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So you will be fine with this if Trump wins re-election, Dems take the senate - and Trump can't get another SCOTUS nominee through?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL.....
> 
> Elections have consequences.....and if your side does that it will be consumed with the Garbage man  running for SCOTUS CONFIRMATIONS until hell freezes over..............
> 
> Compromise is pretty much gone now and you now it...........your side ensured it..........enjoy your cup of Karma.
Click to expand...




What a hypocrite, ignoring your own side's actions in blocking judicial nominees.  Not surprising.


----------



## martybegan

martybegan said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orangecat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> This entire thread makes me seethe with rage. Nothing much triggers me, but this did.  This display of utter contempt and hatred is more triggering than anything a vile right or left troll could ever say to me on this board.
> 
> 
> 
> I contend that one can be sorrowful regarding her passing and also optimistic about getting the SC out of the hands of activist justices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have a problem with that. With people who can delineate between those two situations.
> 
> Seeing death as an opportunity to fulfill a goal is... not very palatable to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dems will see this as an opportunity to rile up their base, I give it 48 hours before CNN goes full blast on what a threat Trump nominating someone in this period would be.
Click to expand...


Less than 24.

Opinion: Attention Mitch McConnell: Filling RBG's seat now could break American democracy


----------



## martybegan

Coyote said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThisIsMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've changed my position...sort of. After thinking about it, I still contend that integrity should be afforded, however, we all KNOW if this were in the hands of democrats, they WOULD fill the seat.
> 
> This means that trump must fill the seat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Integrity was destroyed over Merrick Garland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yawn........that is just a Pys ops strategy while you hope you don't lose again..........We have no reason to delay this at all........that is not prescribed in the Constitution...........and via the Constitution we have every right to proceed.
> 
> Garland........you didn't have the consent of the Senate.......PERIOD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So you will be fine with this if Trump wins re-election, Dems take the senate - and Trump can't get another SCOTUS nominee through?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL.....
> 
> Elections have consequences.....and if your side does that it will be consumed with the Garbage man  running for SCOTUS CONFIRMATIONS until hell freezes over..............
> 
> Compromise is pretty much gone now and you now it...........your side ensured it..........enjoy your cup of Karma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a hypocrite, ignoring your own side's actions in blocking judicial nominees.  Not surprising.
Click to expand...


Both sides do it, you just seem to only care when Republicans do it.


----------



## eagle1462010

Coyote said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThisIsMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've changed my position...sort of. After thinking about it, I still contend that integrity should be afforded, however, we all KNOW if this were in the hands of democrats, they WOULD fill the seat.
> 
> This means that trump must fill the seat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Integrity was destroyed over Merrick Garland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yawn........that is just a Pys ops strategy while you hope you don't lose again..........We have no reason to delay this at all........that is not prescribed in the Constitution...........and via the Constitution we have every right to proceed.
> 
> Garland........you didn't have the consent of the Senate.......PERIOD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So you will be fine with this if Trump wins re-election, Dems take the senate - and Trump can't get another SCOTUS nominee through?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL.....
> 
> Elections have consequences.....and if your side does that it will be consumed with the Garbage man  running for SCOTUS CONFIRMATIONS until hell freezes over..............
> 
> Compromise is pretty much gone now and you now it...........your side ensured it..........enjoy your cup of Karma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a hypocrite, ignoring your own side's actions in blocking judicial nominees.  Not surprising.
Click to expand...

I no longer care what your side has to say........stop with the be good johnny song............your side wouldn't hesitate to move forward and you know it.  If you didn't have popular vote in the Senate.......your side woulnd't have a pot to piss in already.

This is going to happen and you will cry fowl...........oh well.


----------



## progressive hunter

martybegan said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orangecat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> This entire thread makes me seethe with rage. Nothing much triggers me, but this did.  This display of utter contempt and hatred is more triggering than anything a vile right or left troll could ever say to me on this board.
> 
> 
> 
> I contend that one can be sorrowful regarding her passing and also optimistic about getting the SC out of the hands of activist justices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have a problem with that. With people who can delineate between those two situations.
> 
> Seeing death as an opportunity to fulfill a goal is... not very palatable to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dems will see this as an opportunity to rile up their base, I give it 48 hours before CNN goes full blast on what a threat Trump nominating someone in this period would be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Less than 24.
> 
> Opinion: Attention Mitch McConnell: Filling RBG's seat now could break American democracy
Click to expand...

when are those democrat idiots going to learn we dont live in a democracy,,,


----------



## Orangecat

Coyote said:


> And if You win you will make Sure black people know their place, woman will be forced to bare unwanted children, white supremacy will be normalized, there will be a re-do of the McCarthy era,  gay marriage will be illegal and discrimination will be the norm again.


Lol. Beyond your unhinged screed, you might want to look up the words "bare" and "bear".


----------



## eddiew

eagle1462010 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should not celebrate her death. Treat the woman with respect damn it.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as many are concerned....she didn't treat the Constitution or our rights with respect...Hence the celebration
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meaningless. Do you remember how the liberals celebrated Scalia's sudden death? _Don't be like them._ Please. I beg of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are no different Templar.  It is partisan human nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I DESPISE IT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *To those who want to canonize Ruth's life with noble prose, I say PISS OFF.*
> While I don't celebrate anyone's death, I note Ruth's passing as a great and timely OPPORTUNITY.
> I note that when Scalia passed, the left celebrated that.
> I note that while the likes or Gorsuch and Kavanaugh, in their short tenure made decisions which were NOT wholly in the best interests of Trump or the Republicans as they might have been, keeping rather with the letter of the intent of the law as written regardless where the cards might fall as any good judge should, that when it came to Ruth or Sotomayor or that other louse Obama appointed, that I am loathe to think of ONE TIME their decisions fell in the Republican's or Trump's lap!
> 
> Can anyone name such an occurrence?
> 
> Likewise when Gosuch or Kavanaugh pass on, there will be no somber remembrance for their lifelong work, and when Trump passes away some day, the Left shall shed NOT ONE TEAR even if it is FIFTY years from now-- -- you can bet your LAST DOLLAR that they will have festivals in the street, they will SPIT on his tombstone and they will PISS on his grave.  His burial site and presidential library will be picketed, boycotted, protested and routinely vandalized.  They will write history full of every lie they can think of to smear and tarnish his memory.
> 
> SO FORGIVE ME when I read of people waxing mournfully with woe about "human nature" and want of civility upon Ruth's death, that I don't have any kind words for her, don't shed a tear, and tell you----
> 
> *PISS OFF.*
> 
> Now let's get on with the important work at hand of replacing her with a rightful constitutional conservative before her body is even cold in the earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do know that Scalia and Ginsburg  were great friends?  But' you're right ,,I'd love to piss on the trump scumbags grave   and tomorrow  would be fine with me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone is upset that they lose again...........LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give Trump 4 more years   and you all should be upset   He's destroying our Democracy   MAGA is a big fn joke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our............LOL.......mean your side pissing on it..........as people Flee places ruled by Dems................
> 
> You are the problem.........find the blue dogs and JFK Dems again and end this leftist BS.........burning......Looting.....and so on.
> 
> We aren't playing nice with you anymore.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know lots of Dems who moved to Florida  and THEY VOTE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand that and it's your strategy............very aware.......Was always red and now purple.........possible the mass immigration of Puerto Rico coming there Free Gratis will affect it.........same as Wet Feet Dry Feet policy and little Cuba...........adding in the Snow birds.......
> 
> We know it...........Pan Handle still holding the line.........
> 
> So........do you purposely destroy Dem control states to try and shift power elsewhere.............if you are honest ....you would say yes.
Click to expand...

The Panhandle   lol Redneck Riviera ,,,,,,Not to purposely  destroy Dem control states ,, but if their taxes are too high and they can't afford the place then a move to Florida would be  a good thing ..I think Fla  goes Blue  we win Smart man like Bloomberg  giving 100 million to Fla for help in election might turn Fla


----------



## eddiew

progressive hunter said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orangecat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> This entire thread makes me seethe with rage. Nothing much triggers me, but this did.  This display of utter contempt and hatred is more triggering than anything a vile right or left troll could ever say to me on this board.
> 
> 
> 
> I contend that one can be sorrowful regarding her passing and also optimistic about getting the SC out of the hands of activist justices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have a problem with that. With people who can delineate between those two situations.
> 
> Seeing death as an opportunity to fulfill a goal is... not very palatable to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dems will see this as an opportunity to rile up their base, I give it 48 hours before CNN goes full blast on what a threat Trump nominating someone in this period would be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Less than 24.
> 
> Opinion: Attention Mitch McConnell: Filling RBG's seat now could break American democracy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when are those democrat idiots going to learn we dont live in a democracy,,,
Click to expand...

Yes Mien Herr


----------



## eagle1462010

eddiew said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should not celebrate her death. Treat the woman with respect damn it.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as many are concerned....she didn't treat the Constitution or our rights with respect...Hence the celebration
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meaningless. Do you remember how the liberals celebrated Scalia's sudden death? _Don't be like them._ Please. I beg of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are no different Templar.  It is partisan human nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I DESPISE IT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *To those who want to canonize Ruth's life with noble prose, I say PISS OFF.*
> While I don't celebrate anyone's death, I note Ruth's passing as a great and timely OPPORTUNITY.
> I note that when Scalia passed, the left celebrated that.
> I note that while the likes or Gorsuch and Kavanaugh, in their short tenure made decisions which were NOT wholly in the best interests of Trump or the Republicans as they might have been, keeping rather with the letter of the intent of the law as written regardless where the cards might fall as any good judge should, that when it came to Ruth or Sotomayor or that other louse Obama appointed, that I am loathe to think of ONE TIME their decisions fell in the Republican's or Trump's lap!
> 
> Can anyone name such an occurrence?
> 
> Likewise when Gosuch or Kavanaugh pass on, there will be no somber remembrance for their lifelong work, and when Trump passes away some day, the Left shall shed NOT ONE TEAR even if it is FIFTY years from now-- -- you can bet your LAST DOLLAR that they will have festivals in the street, they will SPIT on his tombstone and they will PISS on his grave.  His burial site and presidential library will be picketed, boycotted, protested and routinely vandalized.  They will write history full of every lie they can think of to smear and tarnish his memory.
> 
> SO FORGIVE ME when I read of people waxing mournfully with woe about "human nature" and want of civility upon Ruth's death, that I don't have any kind words for her, don't shed a tear, and tell you----
> 
> *PISS OFF.*
> 
> Now let's get on with the important work at hand of replacing her with a rightful constitutional conservative before her body is even cold in the earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do know that Scalia and Ginsburg  were great friends?  But' you're right ,,I'd love to piss on the trump scumbags grave   and tomorrow  would be fine with me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone is upset that they lose again...........LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give Trump 4 more years   and you all should be upset   He's destroying our Democracy   MAGA is a big fn joke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our............LOL.......mean your side pissing on it..........as people Flee places ruled by Dems................
> 
> You are the problem.........find the blue dogs and JFK Dems again and end this leftist BS.........burning......Looting.....and so on.
> 
> We aren't playing nice with you anymore.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know lots of Dems who moved to Florida  and THEY VOTE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand that and it's your strategy............very aware.......Was always red and now purple.........possible the mass immigration of Puerto Rico coming there Free Gratis will affect it.........same as Wet Feet Dry Feet policy and little Cuba...........adding in the Snow birds.......
> 
> We know it...........Pan Handle still holding the line.........
> 
> So........do you purposely destroy Dem control states to try and shift power elsewhere.............if you are honest ....you would say yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Panhandle   lol Redneck Riviera ,,,,,,Not to purposely  destroy Dem control states ,, but if their taxes are too high and they can't afford the place then a move to Florida would be  a good thing ..I think Fla  goes Blue  we win Smart man like Bloomberg  giving 100 million to Fla for help in election might turn Fla
Click to expand...

You have been doing this for decades.......only reason it's purple now.........we know you are doing it across the country......isn't that hard to see.........as your people flee .....only to say....IT WILL WORK THIS TIME..


----------



## eddiew

Orangecat said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if You win you will make Sure black people know their place, woman will be forced to bare unwanted children, white supremacy will be normalized, there will be a re-do of the McCarthy era,  gay marriage will be illegal and discrimination will be the norm again.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. Beyond your unhinged screed, you might want to look up the words "bare" and "bear".
Click to expand...

Oh gee  A spelling mod is here  Have to be careful


----------



## Orangecat

eddiew said:


> Yes Mien Herr


You slipped up and started speaking German again.


----------



## Orangecat

eddiew said:


> Oh gee  A spelling mod is here  Have to be careful


Quite a difference between bearing a child and baring a child. If you were educated, you'd realize that as well as find it humorous. As it stands, you're a miserable lib who gets slogged down in emotional minutiae.


----------



## eddiew

eagle1462010 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should not celebrate her death. Treat the woman with respect damn it.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as many are concerned....she didn't treat the Constitution or our rights with respect...Hence the celebration
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meaningless. Do you remember how the liberals celebrated Scalia's sudden death? _Don't be like them._ Please. I beg of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are no different Templar.  It is partisan human nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I DESPISE IT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *To those who want to canonize Ruth's life with noble prose, I say PISS OFF.*
> While I don't celebrate anyone's death, I note Ruth's passing as a great and timely OPPORTUNITY.
> I note that when Scalia passed, the left celebrated that.
> I note that while the likes or Gorsuch and Kavanaugh, in their short tenure made decisions which were NOT wholly in the best interests of Trump or the Republicans as they might have been, keeping rather with the letter of the intent of the law as written regardless where the cards might fall as any good judge should, that when it came to Ruth or Sotomayor or that other louse Obama appointed, that I am loathe to think of ONE TIME their decisions fell in the Republican's or Trump's lap!
> 
> Can anyone name such an occurrence?
> 
> Likewise when Gosuch or Kavanaugh pass on, there will be no somber remembrance for their lifelong work, and when Trump passes away some day, the Left shall shed NOT ONE TEAR even if it is FIFTY years from now-- -- you can bet your LAST DOLLAR that they will have festivals in the street, they will SPIT on his tombstone and they will PISS on his grave.  His burial site and presidential library will be picketed, boycotted, protested and routinely vandalized.  They will write history full of every lie they can think of to smear and tarnish his memory.
> 
> SO FORGIVE ME when I read of people waxing mournfully with woe about "human nature" and want of civility upon Ruth's death, that I don't have any kind words for her, don't shed a tear, and tell you----
> 
> *PISS OFF.*
> 
> Now let's get on with the important work at hand of replacing her with a rightful constitutional conservative before her body is even cold in the earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do know that Scalia and Ginsburg  were great friends?  But' you're right ,,I'd love to piss on the trump scumbags grave   and tomorrow  would be fine with me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone is upset that they lose again...........LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give Trump 4 more years   and you all should be upset   He's destroying our Democracy   MAGA is a big fn joke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our............LOL.......mean your side pissing on it..........as people Flee places ruled by Dems................
> 
> You are the problem.........find the blue dogs and JFK Dems again and end this leftist BS.........burning......Looting.....and so on.
> 
> We aren't playing nice with you anymore.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know lots of Dems who moved to Florida  and THEY VOTE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand that and it's your strategy............very aware.......Was always red and now purple.........possible the mass immigration of Puerto Rico coming there Free Gratis will affect it.........same as Wet Feet Dry Feet policy and little Cuba...........adding in the Snow birds.......
> 
> We know it...........Pan Handle still holding the line.........
> 
> So........do you purposely destroy Dem control states to try and shift power elsewhere.............if you are honest ....you would say yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Panhandle   lol Redneck Riviera ,,,,,,Not to purposely  destroy Dem control states ,, but if their taxes are too high and they can't afford the place then a move to Florida would be  a good thing ..I think Fla  goes Blue  we win Smart man like Bloomberg  giving 100 million to Fla for help in election might turn Fla
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have been doing this for decades.......only reason it's purple now.........we know you are doing it across the country......isn't that hard to see.........as your people flee .....only to say....IT WILL WORK THIS TIME..
Click to expand...

What does keep your powder dry  mean? ..McConnell said to Repub  senators


----------



## eagle1462010

eddiew said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should not celebrate her death. Treat the woman with respect damn it.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as many are concerned....she didn't treat the Constitution or our rights with respect...Hence the celebration
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meaningless. Do you remember how the liberals celebrated Scalia's sudden death? _Don't be like them._ Please. I beg of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are no different Templar.  It is partisan human nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I DESPISE IT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *To those who want to canonize Ruth's life with noble prose, I say PISS OFF.*
> While I don't celebrate anyone's death, I note Ruth's passing as a great and timely OPPORTUNITY.
> I note that when Scalia passed, the left celebrated that.
> I note that while the likes or Gorsuch and Kavanaugh, in their short tenure made decisions which were NOT wholly in the best interests of Trump or the Republicans as they might have been, keeping rather with the letter of the intent of the law as written regardless where the cards might fall as any good judge should, that when it came to Ruth or Sotomayor or that other louse Obama appointed, that I am loathe to think of ONE TIME their decisions fell in the Republican's or Trump's lap!
> 
> Can anyone name such an occurrence?
> 
> Likewise when Gosuch or Kavanaugh pass on, there will be no somber remembrance for their lifelong work, and when Trump passes away some day, the Left shall shed NOT ONE TEAR even if it is FIFTY years from now-- -- you can bet your LAST DOLLAR that they will have festivals in the street, they will SPIT on his tombstone and they will PISS on his grave.  His burial site and presidential library will be picketed, boycotted, protested and routinely vandalized.  They will write history full of every lie they can think of to smear and tarnish his memory.
> 
> SO FORGIVE ME when I read of people waxing mournfully with woe about "human nature" and want of civility upon Ruth's death, that I don't have any kind words for her, don't shed a tear, and tell you----
> 
> *PISS OFF.*
> 
> Now let's get on with the important work at hand of replacing her with a rightful constitutional conservative before her body is even cold in the earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do know that Scalia and Ginsburg  were great friends?  But' you're right ,,I'd love to piss on the trump scumbags grave   and tomorrow  would be fine with me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone is upset that they lose again...........LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give Trump 4 more years   and you all should be upset   He's destroying our Democracy   MAGA is a big fn joke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our............LOL.......mean your side pissing on it..........as people Flee places ruled by Dems................
> 
> You are the problem.........find the blue dogs and JFK Dems again and end this leftist BS.........burning......Looting.....and so on.
> 
> We aren't playing nice with you anymore.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know lots of Dems who moved to Florida  and THEY VOTE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand that and it's your strategy............very aware.......Was always red and now purple.........possible the mass immigration of Puerto Rico coming there Free Gratis will affect it.........same as Wet Feet Dry Feet policy and little Cuba...........adding in the Snow birds.......
> 
> We know it...........Pan Handle still holding the line.........
> 
> So........do you purposely destroy Dem control states to try and shift power elsewhere.............if you are honest ....you would say yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Panhandle   lol Redneck Riviera ,,,,,,Not to purposely  destroy Dem control states ,, but if their taxes are too high and they can't afford the place then a move to Florida would be  a good thing ..I think Fla  goes Blue  we win Smart man like Bloomberg  giving 100 million to Fla for help in election might turn Fla
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have been doing this for decades.......only reason it's purple now.........we know you are doing it across the country......isn't that hard to see.........as your people flee .....only to say....IT WILL WORK THIS TIME..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does keep your powder dry  mean? ..McConnell said to Repub  senators
Click to expand...

link.........you are trolling........

Be ready for anything.......


----------



## Death Angel

ThisIsMe said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThisIsMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even IF they wait to put Barrett in the SCOTUS, you Communists are fucked, It's a 4-4 split now, the leftist dominance is over, even with Roberts the lefty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not a lefty, I just realize that we've been here before, and the right said "no, wait until after the election."
Click to expand...

Because the left had no power to confirm. Today the left has no power to stop this president. We owe them nothing


----------



## eddiew

Orangecat said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Mien Herr
> 
> 
> 
> You slipped up and started speaking German again.
Click to expand...

I thought that was your native language


----------



## toobfreak

I'm sorry, I was passing by this thread and saw the OP title again:


*Ruth Bader Ginsburg Dead*


and all I could think of was:




 




 




. . . that is all, carry on.


----------



## Orangecat

eddiew said:


> I thought that was your native language


While I'm glad you've finally taken up thinking, your accuracy still needs a lot of work.


----------



## eddiew

Orangecat said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh gee  A spelling mod is here  Have to be careful
> 
> 
> 
> Quite a difference between bearing a child and baring a child. If you were educated, you'd realize that as well as find it humorous. As it stands, you're a miserable lib who gets slogged down in emotional minutiae.
Click to expand...

Educated   ??/ Very much so  and I know crap when I smell it  Trump is crap


----------



## progressive hunter

eddiew said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should not celebrate her death. Treat the woman with respect damn it.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as many are concerned....she didn't treat the Constitution or our rights with respect...Hence the celebration
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meaningless. Do you remember how the liberals celebrated Scalia's sudden death? _Don't be like them._ Please. I beg of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are no different Templar.  It is partisan human nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I DESPISE IT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *To those who want to canonize Ruth's life with noble prose, I say PISS OFF.*
> While I don't celebrate anyone's death, I note Ruth's passing as a great and timely OPPORTUNITY.
> I note that when Scalia passed, the left celebrated that.
> I note that while the likes or Gorsuch and Kavanaugh, in their short tenure made decisions which were NOT wholly in the best interests of Trump or the Republicans as they might have been, keeping rather with the letter of the intent of the law as written regardless where the cards might fall as any good judge should, that when it came to Ruth or Sotomayor or that other louse Obama appointed, that I am loathe to think of ONE TIME their decisions fell in the Republican's or Trump's lap!
> 
> Can anyone name such an occurrence?
> 
> Likewise when Gosuch or Kavanaugh pass on, there will be no somber remembrance for their lifelong work, and when Trump passes away some day, the Left shall shed NOT ONE TEAR even if it is FIFTY years from now-- -- you can bet your LAST DOLLAR that they will have festivals in the street, they will SPIT on his tombstone and they will PISS on his grave.  His burial site and presidential library will be picketed, boycotted, protested and routinely vandalized.  They will write history full of every lie they can think of to smear and tarnish his memory.
> 
> SO FORGIVE ME when I read of people waxing mournfully with woe about "human nature" and want of civility upon Ruth's death, that I don't have any kind words for her, don't shed a tear, and tell you----
> 
> *PISS OFF.*
> 
> Now let's get on with the important work at hand of replacing her with a rightful constitutional conservative before her body is even cold in the earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do know that Scalia and Ginsburg  were great friends?  But' you're right ,,I'd love to piss on the trump scumbags grave   and tomorrow  would be fine with me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone is upset that they lose again...........LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give Trump 4 more years   and you all should be upset   He's destroying our Democracy   MAGA is a big fn joke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our............LOL.......mean your side pissing on it..........as people Flee places ruled by Dems................
> 
> You are the problem.........find the blue dogs and JFK Dems again and end this leftist BS.........burning......Looting.....and so on.
> 
> We aren't playing nice with you anymore.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know lots of Dems who moved to Florida  and THEY VOTE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand that and it's your strategy............very aware.......Was always red and now purple.........possible the mass immigration of Puerto Rico coming there Free Gratis will affect it.........same as Wet Feet Dry Feet policy and little Cuba...........adding in the Snow birds.......
> 
> We know it...........Pan Handle still holding the line.........
> 
> So........do you purposely destroy Dem control states to try and shift power elsewhere.............if you are honest ....you would say yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Panhandle   lol Redneck Riviera ,,,,,,Not to purposely  destroy Dem control states ,, but if their taxes are too high and they can't afford the place then a move to Florida would be  a good thing ..I think Fla  goes Blue  we win Smart man like Bloomberg  giving 100 million to Fla for help in election might turn Fla
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have been doing this for decades.......only reason it's purple now.........we know you are doing it across the country......isn't that hard to see.........as your people flee .....only to say....IT WILL WORK THIS TIME..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does keep your powder dry  mean? ..McConnell said to Repub  senators
Click to expand...

it means to stay ready for a fight,,,


----------



## toobfreak

eddiew said:


> What does keep your powder dry mean? ..McConnell said to Repub  senators





  It means kiss your ass goodbye.  Your ass is grass.

Lock & Load, My Friends


----------



## Death Angel

7:00 explains how the Dems have committed suicide


----------



## eddiew

progressive hunter said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should not celebrate her death. Treat the woman with respect damn it.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as many are concerned....she didn't treat the Constitution or our rights with respect...Hence the celebration
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meaningless. Do you remember how the liberals celebrated Scalia's sudden death? _Don't be like them._ Please. I beg of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are no different Templar.  It is partisan human nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I DESPISE IT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *To those who want to canonize Ruth's life with noble prose, I say PISS OFF.*
> While I don't celebrate anyone's death, I note Ruth's passing as a great and timely OPPORTUNITY.
> I note that when Scalia passed, the left celebrated that.
> I note that while the likes or Gorsuch and Kavanaugh, in their short tenure made decisions which were NOT wholly in the best interests of Trump or the Republicans as they might have been, keeping rather with the letter of the intent of the law as written regardless where the cards might fall as any good judge should, that when it came to Ruth or Sotomayor or that other louse Obama appointed, that I am loathe to think of ONE TIME their decisions fell in the Republican's or Trump's lap!
> 
> Can anyone name such an occurrence?
> 
> Likewise when Gosuch or Kavanaugh pass on, there will be no somber remembrance for their lifelong work, and when Trump passes away some day, the Left shall shed NOT ONE TEAR even if it is FIFTY years from now-- -- you can bet your LAST DOLLAR that they will have festivals in the street, they will SPIT on his tombstone and they will PISS on his grave.  His burial site and presidential library will be picketed, boycotted, protested and routinely vandalized.  They will write history full of every lie they can think of to smear and tarnish his memory.
> 
> SO FORGIVE ME when I read of people waxing mournfully with woe about "human nature" and want of civility upon Ruth's death, that I don't have any kind words for her, don't shed a tear, and tell you----
> 
> *PISS OFF.*
> 
> Now let's get on with the important work at hand of replacing her with a rightful constitutional conservative before her body is even cold in the earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do know that Scalia and Ginsburg  were great friends?  But' you're right ,,I'd love to piss on the trump scumbags grave   and tomorrow  would be fine with me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone is upset that they lose again...........LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give Trump 4 more years   and you all should be upset   He's destroying our Democracy   MAGA is a big fn joke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our............LOL.......mean your side pissing on it..........as people Flee places ruled by Dems................
> 
> You are the problem.........find the blue dogs and JFK Dems again and end this leftist BS.........burning......Looting.....and so on.
> 
> We aren't playing nice with you anymore.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know lots of Dems who moved to Florida  and THEY VOTE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand that and it's your strategy............very aware.......Was always red and now purple.........possible the mass immigration of Puerto Rico coming there Free Gratis will affect it.........same as Wet Feet Dry Feet policy and little Cuba...........adding in the Snow birds.......
> 
> We know it...........Pan Handle still holding the line.........
> 
> So........do you purposely destroy Dem control states to try and shift power elsewhere.............if you are honest ....you would say yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Panhandle   lol Redneck Riviera ,,,,,,Not to purposely  destroy Dem control states ,, but if their taxes are too high and they can't afford the place then a move to Florida would be  a good thing ..I think Fla  goes Blue  we win Smart man like Bloomberg  giving 100 million to Fla for help in election might turn Fla
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have been doing this for decades.......only reason it's purple now.........we know you are doing it across the country......isn't that hard to see.........as your people flee .....only to say....IT WILL WORK THIS TIME..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does keep your powder dry  mean? ..McConnell said to Repub  senators
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it means to stay ready for a fight,,,
Click to expand...

He  wants those in close contests , that might not vote for the justice ,to keep quiet


----------



## progressive hunter

eddiew said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should not celebrate her death. Treat the woman with respect damn it.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as many are concerned....she didn't treat the Constitution or our rights with respect...Hence the celebration
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meaningless. Do you remember how the liberals celebrated Scalia's sudden death? _Don't be like them._ Please. I beg of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are no different Templar.  It is partisan human nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I DESPISE IT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *To those who want to canonize Ruth's life with noble prose, I say PISS OFF.*
> While I don't celebrate anyone's death, I note Ruth's passing as a great and timely OPPORTUNITY.
> I note that when Scalia passed, the left celebrated that.
> I note that while the likes or Gorsuch and Kavanaugh, in their short tenure made decisions which were NOT wholly in the best interests of Trump or the Republicans as they might have been, keeping rather with the letter of the intent of the law as written regardless where the cards might fall as any good judge should, that when it came to Ruth or Sotomayor or that other louse Obama appointed, that I am loathe to think of ONE TIME their decisions fell in the Republican's or Trump's lap!
> 
> Can anyone name such an occurrence?
> 
> Likewise when Gosuch or Kavanaugh pass on, there will be no somber remembrance for their lifelong work, and when Trump passes away some day, the Left shall shed NOT ONE TEAR even if it is FIFTY years from now-- -- you can bet your LAST DOLLAR that they will have festivals in the street, they will SPIT on his tombstone and they will PISS on his grave.  His burial site and presidential library will be picketed, boycotted, protested and routinely vandalized.  They will write history full of every lie they can think of to smear and tarnish his memory.
> 
> SO FORGIVE ME when I read of people waxing mournfully with woe about "human nature" and want of civility upon Ruth's death, that I don't have any kind words for her, don't shed a tear, and tell you----
> 
> *PISS OFF.*
> 
> Now let's get on with the important work at hand of replacing her with a rightful constitutional conservative before her body is even cold in the earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do know that Scalia and Ginsburg  were great friends?  But' you're right ,,I'd love to piss on the trump scumbags grave   and tomorrow  would be fine with me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone is upset that they lose again...........LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give Trump 4 more years   and you all should be upset   He's destroying our Democracy   MAGA is a big fn joke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our............LOL.......mean your side pissing on it..........as people Flee places ruled by Dems................
> 
> You are the problem.........find the blue dogs and JFK Dems again and end this leftist BS.........burning......Looting.....and so on.
> 
> We aren't playing nice with you anymore.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know lots of Dems who moved to Florida  and THEY VOTE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand that and it's your strategy............very aware.......Was always red and now purple.........possible the mass immigration of Puerto Rico coming there Free Gratis will affect it.........same as Wet Feet Dry Feet policy and little Cuba...........adding in the Snow birds.......
> 
> We know it...........Pan Handle still holding the line.........
> 
> So........do you purposely destroy Dem control states to try and shift power elsewhere.............if you are honest ....you would say yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Panhandle   lol Redneck Riviera ,,,,,,Not to purposely  destroy Dem control states ,, but if their taxes are too high and they can't afford the place then a move to Florida would be  a good thing ..I think Fla  goes Blue  we win Smart man like Bloomberg  giving 100 million to Fla for help in election might turn Fla
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have been doing this for decades.......only reason it's purple now.........we know you are doing it across the country......isn't that hard to see.........as your people flee .....only to say....IT WILL WORK THIS TIME..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does keep your powder dry  mean? ..McConnell said to Repub  senators
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it means to stay ready for a fight,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He  wants those in close contests , that might not vote for the justice ,to keep quiet
Click to expand...

got a link???


----------



## eddiew

toobfreak said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does keep your powder dry mean? ..McConnell said to Repub  senators
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 390611  It means kiss your ass goodbye.  Your ass is grass.
> 
> Lock & Load, My Friends
Click to expand...

The lawnmower   is coming for you idiots Nov 3rd


----------



## Dick Foster

Natural Citizen said:


> Just reporting. No link as of yet.
> 
> Update: Borrowed Will's link...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Court Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg Dead At 87
> 
> 
> Ginsburg, who was once passed over for a clerkship on the Supreme Court because of her gender, was the second woman to sit on the nation’s highest court.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com


It's about time the Reaper finally got off of his ass and took that old bitch. I was beginning to think the asshole was a democrat.


----------



## eddiew

progressive hunter said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should not celebrate her death. Treat the woman with respect damn it.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as many are concerned....she didn't treat the Constitution or our rights with respect...Hence the celebration
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meaningless. Do you remember how the liberals celebrated Scalia's sudden death? _Don't be like them._ Please. I beg of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are no different Templar.  It is partisan human nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I DESPISE IT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *To those who want to canonize Ruth's life with noble prose, I say PISS OFF.*
> While I don't celebrate anyone's death, I note Ruth's passing as a great and timely OPPORTUNITY.
> I note that when Scalia passed, the left celebrated that.
> I note that while the likes or Gorsuch and Kavanaugh, in their short tenure made decisions which were NOT wholly in the best interests of Trump or the Republicans as they might have been, keeping rather with the letter of the intent of the law as written regardless where the cards might fall as any good judge should, that when it came to Ruth or Sotomayor or that other louse Obama appointed, that I am loathe to think of ONE TIME their decisions fell in the Republican's or Trump's lap!
> 
> Can anyone name such an occurrence?
> 
> Likewise when Gosuch or Kavanaugh pass on, there will be no somber remembrance for their lifelong work, and when Trump passes away some day, the Left shall shed NOT ONE TEAR even if it is FIFTY years from now-- -- you can bet your LAST DOLLAR that they will have festivals in the street, they will SPIT on his tombstone and they will PISS on his grave.  His burial site and presidential library will be picketed, boycotted, protested and routinely vandalized.  They will write history full of every lie they can think of to smear and tarnish his memory.
> 
> SO FORGIVE ME when I read of people waxing mournfully with woe about "human nature" and want of civility upon Ruth's death, that I don't have any kind words for her, don't shed a tear, and tell you----
> 
> *PISS OFF.*
> 
> Now let's get on with the important work at hand of replacing her with a rightful constitutional conservative before her body is even cold in the earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do know that Scalia and Ginsburg  were great friends?  But' you're right ,,I'd love to piss on the trump scumbags grave   and tomorrow  would be fine with me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone is upset that they lose again...........LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give Trump 4 more years   and you all should be upset   He's destroying our Democracy   MAGA is a big fn joke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our............LOL.......mean your side pissing on it..........as people Flee places ruled by Dems................
> 
> You are the problem.........find the blue dogs and JFK Dems again and end this leftist BS.........burning......Looting.....and so on.
> 
> We aren't playing nice with you anymore.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know lots of Dems who moved to Florida  and THEY VOTE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand that and it's your strategy............very aware.......Was always red and now purple.........possible the mass immigration of Puerto Rico coming there Free Gratis will affect it.........same as Wet Feet Dry Feet policy and little Cuba...........adding in the Snow birds.......
> 
> We know it...........Pan Handle still holding the line.........
> 
> So........do you purposely destroy Dem control states to try and shift power elsewhere.............if you are honest ....you would say yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Panhandle   lol Redneck Riviera ,,,,,,Not to purposely  destroy Dem control states ,, but if their taxes are too high and they can't afford the place then a move to Florida would be  a good thing ..I think Fla  goes Blue  we win Smart man like Bloomberg  giving 100 million to Fla for help in election might turn Fla
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have been doing this for decades.......only reason it's purple now.........we know you are doing it across the country......isn't that hard to see.........as your people flee .....only to say....IT WILL WORK THIS TIME..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does keep your powder dry  mean? ..McConnell said to Repub  senators
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it means to stay ready for a fight,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He  wants those in close contests , that might not vote for the justice ,to keep quiet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> got a link???
Click to expand...


How's this
Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-Ky.) is warning GOP senators undecided about filling an election-year Supreme Court vacancy to keep their "powder dry" amid an incoming onslaught of pressure to announce a decision.

McConnell in a letter to the Senate Republican caucus, obtained by The Washington Post, warned senators against locking themselves into a position and countered potential arguments for why they should not fill the seat made vacant by Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg




RUTH BADER GINSBURGObama calls on Senate not to fill Ginsburg's vacancy until after electionPlanned Parenthood: 'The fate of our rights' depends on Ginsburg replacementProgressive group to spend M in ad campaign on Supreme Court vacancyMORE's death on Friday. 

"Over the coming days, we are all going to come under tremendous pressure from the press to announce how we will handle the coming nomination. For those of you who are unsure how to answer, or for those inclined to oppose giving a nominee a vote, I urge you all to keep your powder dry," McConnell wrote in the letter.  


"This is not the time to prematurely lock yourselves into a position you may later regret," he added.


----------



## eddiew

eddiew said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should not celebrate her death. Treat the woman with respect damn it.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as many are concerned....she didn't treat the Constitution or our rights with respect...Hence the celebration
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meaningless. Do you remember how the liberals celebrated Scalia's sudden death? _Don't be like them._ Please. I beg of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are no different Templar.  It is partisan human nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I DESPISE IT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *To those who want to canonize Ruth's life with noble prose, I say PISS OFF.*
> While I don't celebrate anyone's death, I note Ruth's passing as a great and timely OPPORTUNITY.
> I note that when Scalia passed, the left celebrated that.
> I note that while the likes or Gorsuch and Kavanaugh, in their short tenure made decisions which were NOT wholly in the best interests of Trump or the Republicans as they might have been, keeping rather with the letter of the intent of the law as written regardless where the cards might fall as any good judge should, that when it came to Ruth or Sotomayor or that other louse Obama appointed, that I am loathe to think of ONE TIME their decisions fell in the Republican's or Trump's lap!
> 
> Can anyone name such an occurrence?
> 
> Likewise when Gosuch or Kavanaugh pass on, there will be no somber remembrance for their lifelong work, and when Trump passes away some day, the Left shall shed NOT ONE TEAR even if it is FIFTY years from now-- -- you can bet your LAST DOLLAR that they will have festivals in the street, they will SPIT on his tombstone and they will PISS on his grave.  His burial site and presidential library will be picketed, boycotted, protested and routinely vandalized.  They will write history full of every lie they can think of to smear and tarnish his memory.
> 
> SO FORGIVE ME when I read of people waxing mournfully with woe about "human nature" and want of civility upon Ruth's death, that I don't have any kind words for her, don't shed a tear, and tell you----
> 
> *PISS OFF.*
> 
> Now let's get on with the important work at hand of replacing her with a rightful constitutional conservative before her body is even cold in the earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do know that Scalia and Ginsburg  were great friends?  But' you're right ,,I'd love to piss on the trump scumbags grave   and tomorrow  would be fine with me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone is upset that they lose again...........LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give Trump 4 more years   and you all should be upset   He's destroying our Democracy   MAGA is a big fn joke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our............LOL.......mean your side pissing on it..........as people Flee places ruled by Dems................
> 
> You are the problem.........find the blue dogs and JFK Dems again and end this leftist BS.........burning......Looting.....and so on.
> 
> We aren't playing nice with you anymore.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know lots of Dems who moved to Florida  and THEY VOTE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand that and it's your strategy............very aware.......Was always red and now purple.........possible the mass immigration of Puerto Rico coming there Free Gratis will affect it.........same as Wet Feet Dry Feet policy and little Cuba...........adding in the Snow birds.......
> 
> We know it...........Pan Handle still holding the line.........
> 
> So........do you purposely destroy Dem control states to try and shift power elsewhere.............if you are honest ....you would say yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Panhandle   lol Redneck Riviera ,,,,,,Not to purposely  destroy Dem control states ,, but if their taxes are too high and they can't afford the place then a move to Florida would be  a good thing ..I think Fla  goes Blue  we win Smart man like Bloomberg  giving 100 million to Fla for help in election might turn Fla
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have been doing this for decades.......only reason it's purple now.........we know you are doing it across the country......isn't that hard to see.........as your people flee .....only to say....IT WILL WORK THIS TIME..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does keep your powder dry  mean? ..McConnell said to Repub  senators
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it means to stay ready for a fight,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He  wants those in close contests , that might not vote for the justice ,to keep quiet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> got a link???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How's this
> Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-Ky.) is warning GOP senators undecided about filling an election-year Supreme Court vacancy to keep their "powder dry" amid an incoming onslaught of pressure to announce a decision.
> 
> McConnell in a letter to the Senate Republican caucus, obtained by The Washington Post, warned senators against locking themselves into a position and countered potential arguments for why they should not fill the seat made vacant by Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg
> 
> 
> 
> RUTH BADER GINSBURGObama calls on Senate not to fill Ginsburg's vacancy until after electionPlanned Parenthood: 'The fate of our rights' depends on Ginsburg replacementProgressive group to spend M in ad campaign on Supreme Court vacancyMORE's death on Friday.
> 
> "Over the coming days, we are all going to come under tremendous pressure from the press to announce how we will handle the coming nomination. For those of you who are unsure how to answer, or for those inclined to oppose giving a nominee a vote, I urge you all to keep your powder dry," McConnell wrote in the letter.
> 
> 
> "This is not the time to prematurely lock yourselves into a position you may later regret," he added.
Click to expand...

This link?


			mcconnell keep powder dry? - Google Search


----------



## toobfreak

eddiew said:


> The lawnmower   is coming for you idiots Nov 3rd



Must be one of those ecologically green mowers with a plastic blade and a rubber band that runs on wind up solar power!


----------



## eddiew

eddiew said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does keep your powder dry mean? ..McConnell said to Repub  senators
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 390611  It means kiss your ass goodbye.  Your ass is grass.
> 
> Lock & Load, My Friends
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The lawnmower   is coming for you idiots Nov 3rd
Click to expand...

You laugh???  Losing Mich Wisc Penn Az  Fla   you think you have a chance?   And your lead in the Senate is no sure thing either?  You guys remind me of Nero playing his fiddle while Rome burned


----------



## skews13

eddiew said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should not celebrate her death. Treat the woman with respect damn it.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as many are concerned....she didn't treat the Constitution or our rights with respect...Hence the celebration
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meaningless. Do you remember how the liberals celebrated Scalia's sudden death? _Don't be like them._ Please. I beg of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are no different Templar.  It is partisan human nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I DESPISE IT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *To those who want to canonize Ruth's life with noble prose, I say PISS OFF.*
> While I don't celebrate anyone's death, I note Ruth's passing as a great and timely OPPORTUNITY.
> I note that when Scalia passed, the left celebrated that.
> I note that while the likes or Gorsuch and Kavanaugh, in their short tenure made decisions which were NOT wholly in the best interests of Trump or the Republicans as they might have been, keeping rather with the letter of the intent of the law as written regardless where the cards might fall as any good judge should, that when it came to Ruth or Sotomayor or that other louse Obama appointed, that I am loathe to think of ONE TIME their decisions fell in the Republican's or Trump's lap!
> 
> Can anyone name such an occurrence?
> 
> Likewise when Gosuch or Kavanaugh pass on, there will be no somber remembrance for their lifelong work, and when Trump passes away some day, the Left shall shed NOT ONE TEAR even if it is FIFTY years from now-- -- you can bet your LAST DOLLAR that they will have festivals in the street, they will SPIT on his tombstone and they will PISS on his grave.  His burial site and presidential library will be picketed, boycotted, protested and routinely vandalized.  They will write history full of every lie they can think of to smear and tarnish his memory.
> 
> SO FORGIVE ME when I read of people waxing mournfully with woe about "human nature" and want of civility upon Ruth's death, that I don't have any kind words for her, don't shed a tear, and tell you----
> 
> *PISS OFF.*
> 
> Now let's get on with the important work at hand of replacing her with a rightful constitutional conservative before her body is even cold in the earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do know that Scalia and Ginsburg  were great friends?  But' you're right ,,I'd love to piss on the trump scumbags grave   and tomorrow  would be fine with me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone is upset that they lose again...........LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give Trump 4 more years   and you all should be upset   He's destroying our Democracy   MAGA is a big fn joke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our............LOL.......mean your side pissing on it..........as people Flee places ruled by Dems................
> 
> You are the problem.........find the blue dogs and JFK Dems again and end this leftist BS.........burning......Looting.....and so on.
> 
> We aren't playing nice with you anymore.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know lots of Dems who moved to Florida  and THEY VOTE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand that and it's your strategy............very ware.......Was always red and now purple.........possible the mass immigration of Puerto Rico coming there Free Gratis will affect it.........same as Wet Feet Dry Feet policy and little Cuba...........adding in the Snow birds.......
> 
> We know it...........Pan Handle still holding the line.........
> 
> So........do you purposely destroy Dem control states to try and shift power elsewhere.............if you are honest ....you would say yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Panhandle   lol Redneck Riviera ,,,,,,Not to purposely  destroy Dem control states ,, but if their taxes are too high and they can't afford the place then a move to Florida would be  a good thing ..I think Fla  goes Blue  we win Smart man like Bloomberg  giving 100 million to Fla for help in election might turn Fla
Click to expand...


If your state isn't paying taxes, then that means somebody else is helping to support your trifling ass. I think a new Democratic Congress should pas a law that no state receives any federal funding at all, that doesn't impose taxes on it's citizens.


Death Angel said:


> ThisIsMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThisIsMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even IF they wait to put Barrett in the SCOTUS, you Communists are fucked, It's a 4-4 split now, the leftist dominance is over, even with Roberts the lefty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not a lefty, I just realize that we've been here before, and the right said "no, wait until after the election."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the left had no power to confirm. Today the left has no power to stop this president. We owe them nothing
Click to expand...


Think again scooter. Democrats control the House, thus the spending, and the fiscal year is up in just 10 more days. And Nancy Pelosi holds all the cards. And I can assure you Trump isn't getting any money for anything.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

ThisIsMe said:


> we all KNOW if this were in the hands of democrats, they WOULD fill the seat.


Trumpers can always invent fantasies to justify their own poor behavior. They are the party of no personal responsibility.


----------



## progressive hunter

eddiew said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should not celebrate her death. Treat the woman with respect damn it.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as many are concerned....she didn't treat the Constitution or our rights with respect...Hence the celebration
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meaningless. Do you remember how the liberals celebrated Scalia's sudden death? _Don't be like them._ Please. I beg of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are no different Templar.  It is partisan human nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I DESPISE IT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *To those who want to canonize Ruth's life with noble prose, I say PISS OFF.*
> While I don't celebrate anyone's death, I note Ruth's passing as a great and timely OPPORTUNITY.
> I note that when Scalia passed, the left celebrated that.
> I note that while the likes or Gorsuch and Kavanaugh, in their short tenure made decisions which were NOT wholly in the best interests of Trump or the Republicans as they might have been, keeping rather with the letter of the intent of the law as written regardless where the cards might fall as any good judge should, that when it came to Ruth or Sotomayor or that other louse Obama appointed, that I am loathe to think of ONE TIME their decisions fell in the Republican's or Trump's lap!
> 
> Can anyone name such an occurrence?
> 
> Likewise when Gosuch or Kavanaugh pass on, there will be no somber remembrance for their lifelong work, and when Trump passes away some day, the Left shall shed NOT ONE TEAR even if it is FIFTY years from now-- -- you can bet your LAST DOLLAR that they will have festivals in the street, they will SPIT on his tombstone and they will PISS on his grave.  His burial site and presidential library will be picketed, boycotted, protested and routinely vandalized.  They will write history full of every lie they can think of to smear and tarnish his memory.
> 
> SO FORGIVE ME when I read of people waxing mournfully with woe about "human nature" and want of civility upon Ruth's death, that I don't have any kind words for her, don't shed a tear, and tell you----
> 
> *PISS OFF.*
> 
> Now let's get on with the important work at hand of replacing her with a rightful constitutional conservative before her body is even cold in the earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do know that Scalia and Ginsburg  were great friends?  But' you're right ,,I'd love to piss on the trump scumbags grave   and tomorrow  would be fine with me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone is upset that they lose again...........LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give Trump 4 more years   and you all should be upset   He's destroying our Democracy   MAGA is a big fn joke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our............LOL.......mean your side pissing on it..........as people Flee places ruled by Dems................
> 
> You are the problem.........find the blue dogs and JFK Dems again and end this leftist BS.........burning......Looting.....and so on.
> 
> We aren't playing nice with you anymore.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know lots of Dems who moved to Florida  and THEY VOTE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand that and it's your strategy............very aware.......Was always red and now purple.........possible the mass immigration of Puerto Rico coming there Free Gratis will affect it.........same as Wet Feet Dry Feet policy and little Cuba...........adding in the Snow birds.......
> 
> We know it...........Pan Handle still holding the line.........
> 
> So........do you purposely destroy Dem control states to try and shift power elsewhere.............if you are honest ....you would say yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Panhandle   lol Redneck Riviera ,,,,,,Not to purposely  destroy Dem control states ,, but if their taxes are too high and they can't afford the place then a move to Florida would be  a good thing ..I think Fla  goes Blue  we win Smart man like Bloomberg  giving 100 million to Fla for help in election might turn Fla
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have been doing this for decades.......only reason it's purple now.........we know you are doing it across the country......isn't that hard to see.........as your people flee .....only to say....IT WILL WORK THIS TIME..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does keep your powder dry  mean? ..McConnell said to Repub  senators
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it means to stay ready for a fight,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He  wants those in close contests , that might not vote for the justice ,to keep quiet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> got a link???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How's this
> Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-Ky.) is warning GOP senators undecided about filling an election-year Supreme Court vacancy to keep their "powder dry" amid an incoming onslaught of pressure to announce a decision.
> 
> McConnell in a letter to the Senate Republican caucus, obtained by The Washington Post, warned senators against locking themselves into a position and countered potential arguments for why they should not fill the seat made vacant by Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg
> 
> 
> 
> RUTH BADER GINSBURGObama calls on Senate not to fill Ginsburg's vacancy until after electionPlanned Parenthood: 'The fate of our rights' depends on Ginsburg replacementProgressive group to spend M in ad campaign on Supreme Court vacancyMORE's death on Friday.
> 
> "Over the coming days, we are all going to come under tremendous pressure from the press to announce how we will handle the coming nomination. For those of you who are unsure how to answer, or for those inclined to oppose giving a nominee a vote, I urge you all to keep your powder dry," McConnell wrote in the letter.
> 
> 
> "This is not the time to prematurely lock yourselves into a position you may later regret," he added.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This link?
> 
> 
> mcconnell keep powder dry? - Google Search
Click to expand...

cool,,,

what I dont understand is why youre so scared???


----------



## skews13

eddiew said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does keep your powder dry mean? ..McConnell said to Repub  senators
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 390611  It means kiss your ass goodbye.  Your ass is grass.
> 
> Lock & Load, My Friends
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The lawnmower   is coming for you idiots Nov 3rd
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You laugh???  Losing Mich Wisc Penn Az  Fla   you think you have a chance?   And your lead in the Senate is no sure thing either?  You guys remind me of Nero playing his fiddle while Rome burned
Click to expand...


Rightards only have two modes, control freak or victim.


----------



## eagle1462010

skews13 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should not celebrate her death. Treat the woman with respect damn it.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as many are concerned....she didn't treat the Constitution or our rights with respect...Hence the celebration
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meaningless. Do you remember how the liberals celebrated Scalia's sudden death? _Don't be like them._ Please. I beg of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are no different Templar.  It is partisan human nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I DESPISE IT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *To those who want to canonize Ruth's life with noble prose, I say PISS OFF.*
> While I don't celebrate anyone's death, I note Ruth's passing as a great and timely OPPORTUNITY.
> I note that when Scalia passed, the left celebrated that.
> I note that while the likes or Gorsuch and Kavanaugh, in their short tenure made decisions which were NOT wholly in the best interests of Trump or the Republicans as they might have been, keeping rather with the letter of the intent of the law as written regardless where the cards might fall as any good judge should, that when it came to Ruth or Sotomayor or that other louse Obama appointed, that I am loathe to think of ONE TIME their decisions fell in the Republican's or Trump's lap!
> 
> Can anyone name such an occurrence?
> 
> Likewise when Gosuch or Kavanaugh pass on, there will be no somber remembrance for their lifelong work, and when Trump passes away some day, the Left shall shed NOT ONE TEAR even if it is FIFTY years from now-- -- you can bet your LAST DOLLAR that they will have festivals in the street, they will SPIT on his tombstone and they will PISS on his grave.  His burial site and presidential library will be picketed, boycotted, protested and routinely vandalized.  They will write history full of every lie they can think of to smear and tarnish his memory.
> 
> SO FORGIVE ME when I read of people waxing mournfully with woe about "human nature" and want of civility upon Ruth's death, that I don't have any kind words for her, don't shed a tear, and tell you----
> 
> *PISS OFF.*
> 
> Now let's get on with the important work at hand of replacing her with a rightful constitutional conservative before her body is even cold in the earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do know that Scalia and Ginsburg  were great friends?  But' you're right ,,I'd love to piss on the trump scumbags grave   and tomorrow  would be fine with me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone is upset that they lose again...........LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give Trump 4 more years   and you all should be upset   He's destroying our Democracy   MAGA is a big fn joke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our............LOL.......mean your side pissing on it..........as people Flee places ruled by Dems................
> 
> You are the problem.........find the blue dogs and JFK Dems again and end this leftist BS.........burning......Looting.....and so on.
> 
> We aren't playing nice with you anymore.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know lots of Dems who moved to Florida  and THEY VOTE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand that and it's your strategy............very ware.......Was always red and now purple.........possible the mass immigration of Puerto Rico coming there Free Gratis will affect it.........same as Wet Feet Dry Feet policy and little Cuba...........adding in the Snow birds.......
> 
> We know it...........Pan Handle still holding the line.........
> 
> So........do you purposely destroy Dem control states to try and shift power elsewhere.............if you are honest ....you would say yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Panhandle   lol Redneck Riviera ,,,,,,Not to purposely  destroy Dem control states ,, but if their taxes are too high and they can't afford the place then a move to Florida would be  a good thing ..I think Fla  goes Blue  we win Smart man like Bloomberg  giving 100 million to Fla for help in election might turn Fla
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If your state isn't paying taxes, then that means somebody else is helping to support your trifling ass. I think a new Democratic Congress should pas a law that no state receives any federal funding at all, that doesn't impose taxes on it's citizens.
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThisIsMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThisIsMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agree
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even IF they wait to put Barrett in the SCOTUS, you Communists are fucked, It's a 4-4 split now, the leftist dominance is over, even with Roberts the lefty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not a lefty, I just realize that we've been here before, and the right said "no, wait until after the election."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the left had no power to confirm. Today the left has no power to stop this president. We owe them nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Think again scooter. Democrats control the House, thus the spending, and the fiscal year is up in just 10 more days. And Nancy Pelosi holds all the cards. And I can assure you Trump isn't getting any money for anything.
Click to expand...

Moron alert...........probably from Europe.

It's like a VAT TAX..........on goods.........now STFU


----------



## Orangecat

eddiew said:


> Educated   ??/ Very much so  and I know crap when I smell it  Trump is crap


That's your crap education you're smelling, dingus.


----------



## MisterBeale

......


toobfreak said:


> I'm sorry, I was passing by this thread and saw the OP title again:
> 
> 
> *Ruth Bader Ginsburg Dead*
> 
> 
> and all I could think of was:
> 
> 
> View attachment 390605 View attachment 390606
> View attachment 390607 View attachment 390608
> 
> 
> . . . that is all, carry on.



I love memes. . . I came across a few choice ones this morning. . .


----------



## bigrebnc1775

basquebromance said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ginsburg is to women's rights what Thurgood Marshall was to women's rights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did she do for women's rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she advocated to have 9 Supreme Court woman justices
Click to expand...

that's sexist how about 9 justices who can correctly interpret the intent of the Constitution namely the bill of rights?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

eddiew said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does keep your powder dry mean? ..McConnell said to Repub  senators
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 390611  It means kiss your ass goodbye.  Your ass is grass.
> 
> Lock & Load, My Friends
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The lawnmower   is coming for you idiots Nov 3rd
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You laugh???  Losing Mich Wisc Penn Az  Fla   you think you have a chance?   And your lead in the Senate is no sure thing either?  You guys remind me of Nero playing his fiddle while Rome burned
Click to expand...

Joes already said everybody will be taxed


----------



## progressive hunter

bigrebnc1775 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ginsburg is to women's rights what Thurgood Marshall was to women's rights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did she do for women's rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she advocated to have 9 Supreme Court woman justices
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's sexist how about 9 justices who can correctly interpret the intent of the Constitution namely the bill of rights?
Click to expand...

no interpretation needed,,,it states its intent in clear english,,,
interpreting it has led us into the mess we are in,,,


----------



## Desperado

Hellokitty said:


> So what happens if the SCOTUS needs to making a ruling on the election outcome...


there will be one less liberal in on the decision


----------



## WEATHER53

Liberals can’t get in there who they want so anyone else doing so will destroy America
Lib101


----------



## toobfreak

skews13 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should not celebrate her death. Treat the woman with respect damn it.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as many are concerned....she didn't treat the Constitution or our rights with respect...Hence the celebration
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meaningless. Do you remember how the liberals celebrated Scalia's sudden death? _Don't be like them._ Please. I beg of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are no different Templar.  It is partisan human nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I DESPISE IT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *To those who want to canonize Ruth's life with noble prose, I say PISS OFF.*
> While I don't celebrate anyone's death, I note Ruth's passing as a great and timely OPPORTUNITY.
> I note that when Scalia passed, the left celebrated that.
> I note that while the likes or Gorsuch and Kavanaugh, in their short tenure made decisions which were NOT wholly in the best interests of Trump or the Republicans as they might have been, keeping rather with the letter of the intent of the law as written regardless where the cards might fall as any good judge should, that when it came to Ruth or Sotomayor or that other louse Obama appointed, that I am loathe to think of ONE TIME their decisions fell in the Republican's or Trump's lap!
> 
> Can anyone name such an occurrence?
> 
> Likewise when Gosuch or Kavanaugh pass on, there will be no somber remembrance for their lifelong work, and when Trump passes away some day, the Left shall shed NOT ONE TEAR even if it is FIFTY years from now-- -- you can bet your LAST DOLLAR that they will have festivals in the street, they will SPIT on his tombstone and they will PISS on his grave.  His burial site and presidential library will be picketed, boycotted, protested and routinely vandalized.  They will write history full of every lie they can think of to smear and tarnish his memory.
> 
> SO FORGIVE ME when I read of people waxing mournfully with woe about "human nature" and want of civility upon Ruth's death, that I don't have any kind words for her, don't shed a tear, and tell you----
> 
> *PISS OFF.*
> 
> Now let's get on with the important work at hand of replacing her with a rightful constitutional conservative before her body is even cold in the earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do know that Scalia and Ginsburg  were great friends?  But' you're right ,,I'd love to piss on the trump scumbags grave   and tomorrow  would be fine with me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone is upset that they lose again...........LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give Trump 4 more years   and you all should be upset   He's destroying our Democracy   MAGA is a big fn joke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our............LOL.......mean your side pissing on it..........as people Flee places ruled by Dems................
> 
> You are the problem.........find the blue dogs and JFK Dems again and end this leftist BS.........burning......Looting.....and so on.
> 
> We aren't playing nice with you anymore.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know lots of Dems who moved to Florida  and THEY VOTE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand that and it's your strategy............very ware.......Was always red and now purple.........possible the mass immigration of Puerto Rico coming there Free Gratis will affect it.........same as Wet Feet Dry Feet policy and little Cuba...........adding in the Snow birds.......
> 
> We know it...........Pan Handle still holding the line.........
> 
> So........do you purposely destroy Dem control states to try and shift power elsewhere.............if you are honest ....you would say yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Panhandle   lol Redneck Riviera ,,,,,,Not to purposely  destroy Dem control states ,, but if their taxes are too high and they can't afford the place then a move to Florida would be  a good thing ..I think Fla  goes Blue  we win Smart man like Bloomberg  giving 100 million to Fla for help in election might turn Fla
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If your state isn't paying taxes, then that means somebody else is helping to support your trifling ass. I think a new Democratic Congress should pas a law that no state receives any federal funding at all, that doesn't impose taxes on it's citizens.
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThisIsMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThisIsMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agree
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even IF they wait to put Barrett in the SCOTUS, you Communists are fucked, It's a 4-4 split now, the leftist dominance is over, even with Roberts the lefty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not a lefty, I just realize that we've been here before, and the right said "no, wait until after the election."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the left had no power to confirm. Today the left has no power to stop this president. We owe them nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Think again scooter. Democrats control the House, thus the spending, and the fiscal year is up in just 10 more days. And Nancy Pelosi holds all the cards. And I can assure you Trump isn't getting any money for anything.
Click to expand...


SWEET!  Let Nancy lock up all the funding and send the government into a shutdown right before the election!   Oh PLEASE DO IT!  No money for the Post Office!


----------



## WEATHER53

Liberals are feigning prudence while practicing evasion


----------



## eddiew

Donald J. Trump







Orangecat said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Educated   ??/ Very much so  and I know crap when I smell it  Trump is crap
> 
> 
> 
> That's your crap education you're smelling, dingus.
Click to expand...

I suppose you speak in tongues too,  and  my crap  education taught me not to support perverts, liars, bullying  pieces of dung   Guess you went to a different school.


----------



## toobfreak

skews13 said:


> Rightards only have two modes, control freak or victim.




No, you forgot Mode 3:  *Executioner.*


----------



## eddiew

bigrebnc1775 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does keep your powder dry mean? ..McConnell said to Repub  senators
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 390611  It means kiss your ass goodbye.  Your ass is grass.
> 
> Lock & Load, My Friends
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The lawnmower   is coming for you idiots Nov 3rd
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You laugh???  Losing Mich Wisc Penn Az  Fla   you think you have a chance?   And your lead in the Senate is no sure thing either?  You guys remind me of Nero playing his fiddle while Rome burned
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Joes already said everybody will be taxed
Click to expand...

Only those making more than 400K Reb,,,,you're safe


----------



## toobfreak

MisterBeale said:


> I love memes. . . I came across a few choice ones this morning. . .



RUTHLESS.  Good one.


----------



## eddiew

progressive hunter said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should not celebrate her death. Treat the woman with respect damn it.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as many are concerned....she didn't treat the Constitution or our rights with respect...Hence the celebration
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meaningless. Do you remember how the liberals celebrated Scalia's sudden death? _Don't be like them._ Please. I beg of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are no different Templar.  It is partisan human nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I DESPISE IT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *To those who want to canonize Ruth's life with noble prose, I say PISS OFF.*
> While I don't celebrate anyone's death, I note Ruth's passing as a great and timely OPPORTUNITY.
> I note that when Scalia passed, the left celebrated that.
> I note that while the likes or Gorsuch and Kavanaugh, in their short tenure made decisions which were NOT wholly in the best interests of Trump or the Republicans as they might have been, keeping rather with the letter of the intent of the law as written regardless where the cards might fall as any good judge should, that when it came to Ruth or Sotomayor or that other louse Obama appointed, that I am loathe to think of ONE TIME their decisions fell in the Republican's or Trump's lap!
> 
> Can anyone name such an occurrence?
> 
> Likewise when Gosuch or Kavanaugh pass on, there will be no somber remembrance for their lifelong work, and when Trump passes away some day, the Left shall shed NOT ONE TEAR even if it is FIFTY years from now-- -- you can bet your LAST DOLLAR that they will have festivals in the street, they will SPIT on his tombstone and they will PISS on his grave.  His burial site and presidential library will be picketed, boycotted, protested and routinely vandalized.  They will write history full of every lie they can think of to smear and tarnish his memory.
> 
> SO FORGIVE ME when I read of people waxing mournfully with woe about "human nature" and want of civility upon Ruth's death, that I don't have any kind words for her, don't shed a tear, and tell you----
> 
> *PISS OFF.*
> 
> Now let's get on with the important work at hand of replacing her with a rightful constitutional conservative before her body is even cold in the earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do know that Scalia and Ginsburg  were great friends?  But' you're right ,,I'd love to piss on the trump scumbags grave   and tomorrow  would be fine with me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone is upset that they lose again...........LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give Trump 4 more years   and you all should be upset   He's destroying our Democracy   MAGA is a big fn joke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our............LOL.......mean your side pissing on it..........as people Flee places ruled by Dems................
> 
> You are the problem.........find the blue dogs and JFK Dems again and end this leftist BS.........burning......Looting.....and so on.
> 
> We aren't playing nice with you anymore.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know lots of Dems who moved to Florida  and THEY VOTE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand that and it's your strategy............very aware.......Was always red and now purple.........possible the mass immigration of Puerto Rico coming there Free Gratis will affect it.........same as Wet Feet Dry Feet policy and little Cuba...........adding in the Snow birds.......
> 
> We know it...........Pan Handle still holding the line.........
> 
> So........do you purposely destroy Dem control states to try and shift power elsewhere.............if you are honest ....you would say yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Panhandle   lol Redneck Riviera ,,,,,,Not to purposely  destroy Dem control states ,, but if their taxes are too high and they can't afford the place then a move to Florida would be  a good thing ..I think Fla  goes Blue  we win Smart man like Bloomberg  giving 100 million to Fla for help in election might turn Fla
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have been doing this for decades.......only reason it's purple now.........we know you are doing it across the country......isn't that hard to see.........as your people flee .....only to say....IT WILL WORK THIS TIME..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does keep your powder dry  mean? ..McConnell said to Repub  senators
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it means to stay ready for a fight,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He  wants those in close contests , that might not vote for the justice ,to keep quiet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> got a link???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How's this
> Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-Ky.) is warning GOP senators undecided about filling an election-year Supreme Court vacancy to keep their "powder dry" amid an incoming onslaught of pressure to announce a decision.
> 
> McConnell in a letter to the Senate Republican caucus, obtained by The Washington Post, warned senators against locking themselves into a position and countered potential arguments for why they should not fill the seat made vacant by Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg
> 
> 
> 
> RUTH BADER GINSBURGObama calls on Senate not to fill Ginsburg's vacancy until after electionPlanned Parenthood: 'The fate of our rights' depends on Ginsburg replacementProgressive group to spend M in ad campaign on Supreme Court vacancyMORE's death on Friday.
> 
> "Over the coming days, we are all going to come under tremendous pressure from the press to announce how we will handle the coming nomination. For those of you who are unsure how to answer, or for those inclined to oppose giving a nominee a vote, I urge you all to keep your powder dry," McConnell wrote in the letter.
> 
> 
> "This is not the time to prematurely lock yourselves into a position you may later regret," he added.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This link?
> 
> 
> mcconnell keep powder dry? - Google Search
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cool,,,
> 
> what I dont understand is why youre so scared???
Click to expand...

Have 2 children in their 30's  Hate seeing them have to live with what this moron trump leaves us with   The man is sick.


----------



## Orangecat

eddiew said:


> I suppose you speak in tongues too,


Wrong again, kid.


> and  my crap  education taught me not to support perverts, liars, bullying  pieces of dung


Too bad you skipped on Math, Science, English, History, Debate, and Logic.


> Guess you went to a different school.


Indeed, a real one.


----------



## progressive hunter

eddiew said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should not celebrate her death. Treat the woman with respect damn it.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as many are concerned....she didn't treat the Constitution or our rights with respect...Hence the celebration
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meaningless. Do you remember how the liberals celebrated Scalia's sudden death? _Don't be like them._ Please. I beg of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are no different Templar.  It is partisan human nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I DESPISE IT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *To those who want to canonize Ruth's life with noble prose, I say PISS OFF.*
> While I don't celebrate anyone's death, I note Ruth's passing as a great and timely OPPORTUNITY.
> I note that when Scalia passed, the left celebrated that.
> I note that while the likes or Gorsuch and Kavanaugh, in their short tenure made decisions which were NOT wholly in the best interests of Trump or the Republicans as they might have been, keeping rather with the letter of the intent of the law as written regardless where the cards might fall as any good judge should, that when it came to Ruth or Sotomayor or that other louse Obama appointed, that I am loathe to think of ONE TIME their decisions fell in the Republican's or Trump's lap!
> 
> Can anyone name such an occurrence?
> 
> Likewise when Gosuch or Kavanaugh pass on, there will be no somber remembrance for their lifelong work, and when Trump passes away some day, the Left shall shed NOT ONE TEAR even if it is FIFTY years from now-- -- you can bet your LAST DOLLAR that they will have festivals in the street, they will SPIT on his tombstone and they will PISS on his grave.  His burial site and presidential library will be picketed, boycotted, protested and routinely vandalized.  They will write history full of every lie they can think of to smear and tarnish his memory.
> 
> SO FORGIVE ME when I read of people waxing mournfully with woe about "human nature" and want of civility upon Ruth's death, that I don't have any kind words for her, don't shed a tear, and tell you----
> 
> *PISS OFF.*
> 
> Now let's get on with the important work at hand of replacing her with a rightful constitutional conservative before her body is even cold in the earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do know that Scalia and Ginsburg  were great friends?  But' you're right ,,I'd love to piss on the trump scumbags grave   and tomorrow  would be fine with me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone is upset that they lose again...........LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give Trump 4 more years   and you all should be upset   He's destroying our Democracy   MAGA is a big fn joke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our............LOL.......mean your side pissing on it..........as people Flee places ruled by Dems................
> 
> You are the problem.........find the blue dogs and JFK Dems again and end this leftist BS.........burning......Looting.....and so on.
> 
> We aren't playing nice with you anymore.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know lots of Dems who moved to Florida  and THEY VOTE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand that and it's your strategy............very aware.......Was always red and now purple.........possible the mass immigration of Puerto Rico coming there Free Gratis will affect it.........same as Wet Feet Dry Feet policy and little Cuba...........adding in the Snow birds.......
> 
> We know it...........Pan Handle still holding the line.........
> 
> So........do you purposely destroy Dem control states to try and shift power elsewhere.............if you are honest ....you would say yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Panhandle   lol Redneck Riviera ,,,,,,Not to purposely  destroy Dem control states ,, but if their taxes are too high and they can't afford the place then a move to Florida would be  a good thing ..I think Fla  goes Blue  we win Smart man like Bloomberg  giving 100 million to Fla for help in election might turn Fla
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have been doing this for decades.......only reason it's purple now.........we know you are doing it across the country......isn't that hard to see.........as your people flee .....only to say....IT WILL WORK THIS TIME..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does keep your powder dry  mean? ..McConnell said to Repub  senators
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it means to stay ready for a fight,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He  wants those in close contests , that might not vote for the justice ,to keep quiet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> got a link???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How's this
> Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-Ky.) is warning GOP senators undecided about filling an election-year Supreme Court vacancy to keep their "powder dry" amid an incoming onslaught of pressure to announce a decision.
> 
> McConnell in a letter to the Senate Republican caucus, obtained by The Washington Post, warned senators against locking themselves into a position and countered potential arguments for why they should not fill the seat made vacant by Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg
> 
> 
> 
> RUTH BADER GINSBURGObama calls on Senate not to fill Ginsburg's vacancy until after electionPlanned Parenthood: 'The fate of our rights' depends on Ginsburg replacementProgressive group to spend M in ad campaign on Supreme Court vacancyMORE's death on Friday.
> 
> "Over the coming days, we are all going to come under tremendous pressure from the press to announce how we will handle the coming nomination. For those of you who are unsure how to answer, or for those inclined to oppose giving a nominee a vote, I urge you all to keep your powder dry," McConnell wrote in the letter.
> 
> 
> "This is not the time to prematurely lock yourselves into a position you may later regret," he added.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This link?
> 
> 
> mcconnell keep powder dry? - Google Search
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cool,,,
> 
> what I dont understand is why youre so scared???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have 2 children in their 30's  Hate seeing them have to live with what this moron trump leaves us with   The man is sick.
Click to expand...



well I got two kids in their 30's and I dont like what the dems and repubes have done and what they have left them with,,


but my personal feelings dont over ride the constitution,,,


----------



## eddiew

Orangecat said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose you speak in tongues too,
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again, kid.
> 
> 
> 
> and  my crap  education taught me not to support perverts, liars, bullying  pieces of dung
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad you skipped on Math, Science, English, History, Debate, and Logic.
> 
> 
> 
> Guess you went to a different school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, a real one.
Click to expand...

  A business education  has stood me well .  Math and English    not bad at all ....Using a computer ??  6th grade   My 12 year son taught me basics years ago.  You went to Liberty U  ? Falwell your teacher ?  lol


----------



## Orangecat

eddiew said:


> A business education  has stood me well .


Not in this forum, sport.
Your grammar and cadence reveal a sub-par education:


> Math and English not bad at all ....Using a computer ?? 6th grade My 12 year son taught me basics years ago. You went to Liberty U ? Falwell your teacher ? lol


----------



## iceberg

Coyote said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThisIsMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've changed my position...sort of. After thinking about it, I still contend that integrity should be afforded, however, we all KNOW if this were in the hands of democrats, they WOULD fill the seat.
> 
> This means that trump must fill the seat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Integrity was destroyed over Merrick Garland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yawn........that is just a Pys ops strategy while you hope you don't lose again..........We have no reason to delay this at all........that is not prescribed in the Constitution...........and via the Constitution we have every right to proceed.
> 
> Garland........you didn't have the consent of the Senate.......PERIOD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So you will be fine with this if Trump wins re-election, Dems take the senate - and Trump can't get another SCOTUS nominee through?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL.....
> 
> Elections have consequences.....and if your side does that it will be consumed with the Garbage man  running for SCOTUS CONFIRMATIONS until hell freezes over..............
> 
> Compromise is pretty much gone now and you now it...........your side ensured it..........enjoy your cup of Karma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a hypocrite, ignoring your own side's actions in blocking judicial nominees.  Not surprising.
Click to expand...

Shall we discuss how the left just goes after them personally?

Tally up the list of conservative nominations and what the left did.

Fucking hypocrisy.


----------



## eddiew

progressive hunter said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should not celebrate her death. Treat the woman with respect damn it.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as many are concerned....she didn't treat the Constitution or our rights with respect...Hence the celebration
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meaningless. Do you remember how the liberals celebrated Scalia's sudden death? _Don't be like them._ Please. I beg of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are no different Templar.  It is partisan human nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I DESPISE IT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *To those who want to canonize Ruth's life with noble prose, I say PISS OFF.*
> While I don't celebrate anyone's death, I note Ruth's passing as a great and timely OPPORTUNITY.
> I note that when Scalia passed, the left celebrated that.
> I note that while the likes or Gorsuch and Kavanaugh, in their short tenure made decisions which were NOT wholly in the best interests of Trump or the Republicans as they might have been, keeping rather with the letter of the intent of the law as written regardless where the cards might fall as any good judge should, that when it came to Ruth or Sotomayor or that other louse Obama appointed, that I am loathe to think of ONE TIME their decisions fell in the Republican's or Trump's lap!
> 
> Can anyone name such an occurrence?
> 
> Likewise when Gosuch or Kavanaugh pass on, there will be no somber remembrance for their lifelong work, and when Trump passes away some day, the Left shall shed NOT ONE TEAR even if it is FIFTY years from now-- -- you can bet your LAST DOLLAR that they will have festivals in the street, they will SPIT on his tombstone and they will PISS on his grave.  His burial site and presidential library will be picketed, boycotted, protested and routinely vandalized.  They will write history full of every lie they can think of to smear and tarnish his memory.
> 
> SO FORGIVE ME when I read of people waxing mournfully with woe about "human nature" and want of civility upon Ruth's death, that I don't have any kind words for her, don't shed a tear, and tell you----
> 
> *PISS OFF.*
> 
> Now let's get on with the important work at hand of replacing her with a rightful constitutional conservative before her body is even cold in the earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do know that Scalia and Ginsburg  were great friends?  But' you're right ,,I'd love to piss on the trump scumbags grave   and tomorrow  would be fine with me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone is upset that they lose again...........LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give Trump 4 more years   and you all should be upset   He's destroying our Democracy   MAGA is a big fn joke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our............LOL.......mean your side pissing on it..........as people Flee places ruled by Dems................
> 
> You are the problem.........find the blue dogs and JFK Dems again and end this leftist BS.........burning......Looting.....and so on.
> 
> We aren't playing nice with you anymore.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know lots of Dems who moved to Florida  and THEY VOTE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand that and it's your strategy............very aware.......Was always red and now purple.........possible the mass immigration of Puerto Rico coming there Free Gratis will affect it.........same as Wet Feet Dry Feet policy and little Cuba...........adding in the Snow birds.......
> 
> We know it...........Pan Handle still holding the line.........
> 
> So........do you purposely destroy Dem control states to try and shift power elsewhere.............if you are honest ....you would say yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Panhandle   lol Redneck Riviera ,,,,,,Not to purposely  destroy Dem control states ,, but if their taxes are too high and they can't afford the place then a move to Florida would be  a good thing ..I think Fla  goes Blue  we win Smart man like Bloomberg  giving 100 million to Fla for help in election might turn Fla
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have been doing this for decades.......only reason it's purple now.........we know you are doing it across the country......isn't that hard to see.........as your people flee .....only to say....IT WILL WORK THIS TIME..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does keep your powder dry  mean? ..McConnell said to Repub  senators
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it means to stay ready for a fight,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He  wants those in close contests , that might not vote for the justice ,to keep quiet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> got a link???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How's this
> Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-Ky.) is warning GOP senators undecided about filling an election-year Supreme Court vacancy to keep their "powder dry" amid an incoming onslaught of pressure to announce a decision.
> 
> McConnell in a letter to the Senate Republican caucus, obtained by The Washington Post, warned senators against locking themselves into a position and countered potential arguments for why they should not fill the seat made vacant by Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg
> 
> 
> 
> RUTH BADER GINSBURGObama calls on Senate not to fill Ginsburg's vacancy until after electionPlanned Parenthood: 'The fate of our rights' depends on Ginsburg replacementProgressive group to spend M in ad campaign on Supreme Court vacancyMORE's death on Friday.
> 
> "Over the coming days, we are all going to come under tremendous pressure from the press to announce how we will handle the coming nomination. For those of you who are unsure how to answer, or for those inclined to oppose giving a nominee a vote, I urge you all to keep your powder dry," McConnell wrote in the letter.
> 
> 
> "This is not the time to prematurely lock yourselves into a position you may later regret," he added.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This link?
> 
> 
> mcconnell keep powder dry? - Google Search
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cool,,,
> 
> what I dont understand is why youre so scared???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have 2 children in their 30's  Hate seeing them have to live with what this moron trump leaves us with   The man is sick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well I got two kids in their 30's and I dont like what the dems and repubes have done and what they have left them with,,
> 
> 
> but my personal feelings dont over ride the constitution,,,
Click to expand...

Who was it that said the constitution is just a piece of paper? GWB?


----------



## progressive hunter

eddiew said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should not celebrate her death. Treat the woman with respect damn it.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as many are concerned....she didn't treat the Constitution or our rights with respect...Hence the celebration
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meaningless. Do you remember how the liberals celebrated Scalia's sudden death? _Don't be like them._ Please. I beg of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are no different Templar.  It is partisan human nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I DESPISE IT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *To those who want to canonize Ruth's life with noble prose, I say PISS OFF.*
> While I don't celebrate anyone's death, I note Ruth's passing as a great and timely OPPORTUNITY.
> I note that when Scalia passed, the left celebrated that.
> I note that while the likes or Gorsuch and Kavanaugh, in their short tenure made decisions which were NOT wholly in the best interests of Trump or the Republicans as they might have been, keeping rather with the letter of the intent of the law as written regardless where the cards might fall as any good judge should, that when it came to Ruth or Sotomayor or that other louse Obama appointed, that I am loathe to think of ONE TIME their decisions fell in the Republican's or Trump's lap!
> 
> Can anyone name such an occurrence?
> 
> Likewise when Gosuch or Kavanaugh pass on, there will be no somber remembrance for their lifelong work, and when Trump passes away some day, the Left shall shed NOT ONE TEAR even if it is FIFTY years from now-- -- you can bet your LAST DOLLAR that they will have festivals in the street, they will SPIT on his tombstone and they will PISS on his grave.  His burial site and presidential library will be picketed, boycotted, protested and routinely vandalized.  They will write history full of every lie they can think of to smear and tarnish his memory.
> 
> SO FORGIVE ME when I read of people waxing mournfully with woe about "human nature" and want of civility upon Ruth's death, that I don't have any kind words for her, don't shed a tear, and tell you----
> 
> *PISS OFF.*
> 
> Now let's get on with the important work at hand of replacing her with a rightful constitutional conservative before her body is even cold in the earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do know that Scalia and Ginsburg  were great friends?  But' you're right ,,I'd love to piss on the trump scumbags grave   and tomorrow  would be fine with me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone is upset that they lose again...........LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give Trump 4 more years   and you all should be upset   He's destroying our Democracy   MAGA is a big fn joke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our............LOL.......mean your side pissing on it..........as people Flee places ruled by Dems................
> 
> You are the problem.........find the blue dogs and JFK Dems again and end this leftist BS.........burning......Looting.....and so on.
> 
> We aren't playing nice with you anymore.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know lots of Dems who moved to Florida  and THEY VOTE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand that and it's your strategy............very aware.......Was always red and now purple.........possible the mass immigration of Puerto Rico coming there Free Gratis will affect it.........same as Wet Feet Dry Feet policy and little Cuba...........adding in the Snow birds.......
> 
> We know it...........Pan Handle still holding the line.........
> 
> So........do you purposely destroy Dem control states to try and shift power elsewhere.............if you are honest ....you would say yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Panhandle   lol Redneck Riviera ,,,,,,Not to purposely  destroy Dem control states ,, but if their taxes are too high and they can't afford the place then a move to Florida would be  a good thing ..I think Fla  goes Blue  we win Smart man like Bloomberg  giving 100 million to Fla for help in election might turn Fla
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have been doing this for decades.......only reason it's purple now.........we know you are doing it across the country......isn't that hard to see.........as your people flee .....only to say....IT WILL WORK THIS TIME..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does keep your powder dry  mean? ..McConnell said to Repub  senators
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it means to stay ready for a fight,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He  wants those in close contests , that might not vote for the justice ,to keep quiet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> got a link???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How's this
> Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-Ky.) is warning GOP senators undecided about filling an election-year Supreme Court vacancy to keep their "powder dry" amid an incoming onslaught of pressure to announce a decision.
> 
> McConnell in a letter to the Senate Republican caucus, obtained by The Washington Post, warned senators against locking themselves into a position and countered potential arguments for why they should not fill the seat made vacant by Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg
> 
> 
> 
> RUTH BADER GINSBURGObama calls on Senate not to fill Ginsburg's vacancy until after electionPlanned Parenthood: 'The fate of our rights' depends on Ginsburg replacementProgressive group to spend M in ad campaign on Supreme Court vacancyMORE's death on Friday.
> 
> "Over the coming days, we are all going to come under tremendous pressure from the press to announce how we will handle the coming nomination. For those of you who are unsure how to answer, or for those inclined to oppose giving a nominee a vote, I urge you all to keep your powder dry," McConnell wrote in the letter.
> 
> 
> "This is not the time to prematurely lock yourselves into a position you may later regret," he added.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This link?
> 
> 
> mcconnell keep powder dry? - Google Search
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cool,,,
> 
> what I dont understand is why youre so scared???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have 2 children in their 30's  Hate seeing them have to live with what this moron trump leaves us with   The man is sick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well I got two kids in their 30's and I dont like what the dems and repubes have done and what they have left them with,,
> 
> 
> but my personal feelings dont over ride the constitution,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who was it that said the constitution is just a piece of paper? GWB?
Click to expand...



who was it that said our constitution shouldnt be a basis for constructing a new one???

RBG


----------



## progressive hunter

eddiew said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should not celebrate her death. Treat the woman with respect damn it.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as many are concerned....she didn't treat the Constitution or our rights with respect...Hence the celebration
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meaningless. Do you remember how the liberals celebrated Scalia's sudden death? _Don't be like them._ Please. I beg of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are no different Templar.  It is partisan human nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I DESPISE IT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *To those who want to canonize Ruth's life with noble prose, I say PISS OFF.*
> While I don't celebrate anyone's death, I note Ruth's passing as a great and timely OPPORTUNITY.
> I note that when Scalia passed, the left celebrated that.
> I note that while the likes or Gorsuch and Kavanaugh, in their short tenure made decisions which were NOT wholly in the best interests of Trump or the Republicans as they might have been, keeping rather with the letter of the intent of the law as written regardless where the cards might fall as any good judge should, that when it came to Ruth or Sotomayor or that other louse Obama appointed, that I am loathe to think of ONE TIME their decisions fell in the Republican's or Trump's lap!
> 
> Can anyone name such an occurrence?
> 
> Likewise when Gosuch or Kavanaugh pass on, there will be no somber remembrance for their lifelong work, and when Trump passes away some day, the Left shall shed NOT ONE TEAR even if it is FIFTY years from now-- -- you can bet your LAST DOLLAR that they will have festivals in the street, they will SPIT on his tombstone and they will PISS on his grave.  His burial site and presidential library will be picketed, boycotted, protested and routinely vandalized.  They will write history full of every lie they can think of to smear and tarnish his memory.
> 
> SO FORGIVE ME when I read of people waxing mournfully with woe about "human nature" and want of civility upon Ruth's death, that I don't have any kind words for her, don't shed a tear, and tell you----
> 
> *PISS OFF.*
> 
> Now let's get on with the important work at hand of replacing her with a rightful constitutional conservative before her body is even cold in the earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do know that Scalia and Ginsburg  were great friends?  But' you're right ,,I'd love to piss on the trump scumbags grave   and tomorrow  would be fine with me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone is upset that they lose again...........LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give Trump 4 more years   and you all should be upset   He's destroying our Democracy   MAGA is a big fn joke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our............LOL.......mean your side pissing on it..........as people Flee places ruled by Dems................
> 
> You are the problem.........find the blue dogs and JFK Dems again and end this leftist BS.........burning......Looting.....and so on.
> 
> We aren't playing nice with you anymore.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know lots of Dems who moved to Florida  and THEY VOTE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand that and it's your strategy............very aware.......Was always red and now purple.........possible the mass immigration of Puerto Rico coming there Free Gratis will affect it.........same as Wet Feet Dry Feet policy and little Cuba...........adding in the Snow birds.......
> 
> We know it...........Pan Handle still holding the line.........
> 
> So........do you purposely destroy Dem control states to try and shift power elsewhere.............if you are honest ....you would say yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Panhandle   lol Redneck Riviera ,,,,,,Not to purposely  destroy Dem control states ,, but if their taxes are too high and they can't afford the place then a move to Florida would be  a good thing ..I think Fla  goes Blue  we win Smart man like Bloomberg  giving 100 million to Fla for help in election might turn Fla
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have been doing this for decades.......only reason it's purple now.........we know you are doing it across the country......isn't that hard to see.........as your people flee .....only to say....IT WILL WORK THIS TIME..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does keep your powder dry  mean? ..McConnell said to Repub  senators
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it means to stay ready for a fight,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He  wants those in close contests , that might not vote for the justice ,to keep quiet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> got a link???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How's this
> Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-Ky.) is warning GOP senators undecided about filling an election-year Supreme Court vacancy to keep their "powder dry" amid an incoming onslaught of pressure to announce a decision.
> 
> McConnell in a letter to the Senate Republican caucus, obtained by The Washington Post, warned senators against locking themselves into a position and countered potential arguments for why they should not fill the seat made vacant by Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg
> 
> 
> 
> RUTH BADER GINSBURGObama calls on Senate not to fill Ginsburg's vacancy until after electionPlanned Parenthood: 'The fate of our rights' depends on Ginsburg replacementProgressive group to spend M in ad campaign on Supreme Court vacancyMORE's death on Friday.
> 
> "Over the coming days, we are all going to come under tremendous pressure from the press to announce how we will handle the coming nomination. For those of you who are unsure how to answer, or for those inclined to oppose giving a nominee a vote, I urge you all to keep your powder dry," McConnell wrote in the letter.
> 
> 
> "This is not the time to prematurely lock yourselves into a position you may later regret," he added.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This link?
> 
> 
> mcconnell keep powder dry? - Google Search
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cool,,,
> 
> what I dont understand is why youre so scared???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have 2 children in their 30's  Hate seeing them have to live with what this moron trump leaves us with   The man is sick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well I got two kids in their 30's and I dont like what the dems and repubes have done and what they have left them with,,
> 
> 
> but my personal feelings dont over ride the constitution,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who was it that said the constitution is just a piece of paper? GWB?
Click to expand...



OH,, and fuck GWB,,,


----------



## eddiew

eddiew said:


> Orangecat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose you speak in tongues too,
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again, kid.
> 
> 
> 
> and  my crap  education taught me not to support perverts, liars, bullying  pieces of dung
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad you skipped on Math, Science, English, History, Debate, and Logic.
> 
> 
> 
> Guess you went to a different school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, a real one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A business education  has stood me well .  Math and English    not bad at all ....Using a computer ??  6th grade   My 12 year son taught me basics years ago.  You went to Liberty U  ? Falwell your teacher ?  lol
Click to expand...

Not Liberty??  Then must be Bob Jones U  with a stop over at Trump U


----------



## eddiew

So to me and anyone with a brain in their head  this whole deal means Republicans  stole the judge pick from Obama   Repubs don't give 2 shits about democracy ,  only power    Right Orange patriot?


----------



## Orangecat

eddiew said:


> Not Liberty??  Then must be Bob Jones U  with a stop over at Trump U


^^^More babble from an embarrassed mental midget^^^


----------



## Orangecat

eddiew said:


> So to me and anyone with a brain in their head  this whole deal means Republicans  stole the judge pick from Obama   Repubs don't give 2 shits about democracy ,  only power    Right Orange patriot?


Democratically elected Obama got to pick. 
Democratically elected senate declined to confirm. 
That's democracy and separation of powers in action.


----------



## eddiew

Orangecat said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not Liberty??  Then must be Bob Jones U  with a stop over at Trump U
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^More babble from an embarrassed mental midget^^^
Click to expand...

A trump nitwit like you orange can't ever embarrass me.  You don't have the IQ  ,,,Double digit I bet


----------



## Death Angel

eddiew said:


> and my crap education taught me not to support perverts, liars, bullying pieces of dung


So you wont be voting for Joe Biden.
At least you're making yourself useful


----------



## Orangecat

eddiew said:


> A trump nitwit like you orange can't ever embarrass me.


You embarrass yourself with every subsequent post, doofus. Ever hear of a comma?
Example A:


> You don't have the IQ  ,,,Double digit I bet


You can't even compose a sentence, much less a thought.
Is that you, Joe? You know...the thing.


----------



## Death Angel

eddiew said:


> Orangecat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not Liberty??  Then must be Bob Jones U  with a stop over at Trump U
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^More babble from an embarrassed mental midget^^^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A trump nitwit like you orange can't ever embarrass me.  You don't have the IQ  ,,,Double digit I bet
Click to expand...

Your personal attacks arent winning the argument. You're showing yourself to be just another hypocritical leftist without principles


----------



## eddiew

Death Angel said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> and my crap education taught me not to support perverts, liars, bullying pieces of dung
> 
> 
> 
> So you wont be voting for Joe Biden.
> At least you're making yourself useful
Click to expand...

Death  A good one    I had to smile


----------



## eddiew

Death Angel said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orangecat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not Liberty??  Then must be Bob Jones U  with a stop over at Trump U
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^More babble from an embarrassed mental midget^^^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A trump nitwit like you orange can't ever embarrass me.  You don't have the IQ  ,,,Double digit I bet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your personal attacks arent winning the argument. You're showing yourself to be just another hypocritical leftist without principles
Click to expand...

LOL   Trump and I have principles,,,,""big principles


----------



## Orangecat

Death Angel said:


> Your personal attacks arent winning the argument. You're showing yourself to be just another hypocritical leftist without principles


He's squirming because his intellect can't measure up.


----------



## eddiew

Orangecat said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your personal attacks arent winning the argument. You're showing yourself to be just another hypocritical leftist without principles
> 
> 
> 
> He's squirming because his intellect can't measure up.
Click to expand...

I've said what I've wanted to say,,,Now there are some horses running that I need to bet on .. The pleasure was all yours .


----------



## iceberg

eddiew said:


> So to me and anyone with a brain in their head  this whole deal means Republicans  stole the judge pick from Obama   Repubs don't give 2 shits about democracy ,  only power    Right Orange patriot?


As opposed to making up lies about nominees?

Fucking hypocrites.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

progressive hunter said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ginsburg is to women's rights what Thurgood Marshall was to women's rights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did she do for women's rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she advocated to have 9 Supreme Court woman justices
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's sexist how about 9 justices who can correctly interpret the intent of the Constitution namely the bill of rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no interpretation needed,,,it states its intent in clear english,,,
> interpreting it has led us into the mess we are in,,,
Click to expand...

True but it's been butchered and bastardized by American leftists we now need it interpreted


----------



## Orangecat

eddiew said:


> I've said what I've wanted to say,,,Now there are some horses running that I need to bet on .. The pleasure was all yours .


As the humiliation was all yours. 
Hopefully you'll have better luck at the track.


----------



## progressive hunter

bigrebnc1775 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ginsburg is to women's rights what Thurgood Marshall was to women's rights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did she do for women's rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she advocated to have 9 Supreme Court woman justices
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's sexist how about 9 justices who can correctly interpret the intent of the Constitution namely the bill of rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no interpretation needed,,,it states its intent in clear english,,,
> interpreting it has led us into the mess we are in,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True but it's been butchered and bastardized by American leftists we now need it interpreted
Click to expand...

thats bullshit,,, just read it,, its in simple english,,,,,, 

but youre right,, the left wing democrats and republicans have butchered it,,,


----------



## bigrebnc1775

progressive hunter said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ginsburg is to women's rights what Thurgood Marshall was to women's rights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did she do for women's rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she advocated to have 9 Supreme Court woman justices
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's sexist how about 9 justices who can correctly interpret the intent of the Constitution namely the bill of rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no interpretation needed,,,it states its intent in clear english,,,
> interpreting it has led us into the mess we are in,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True but it's been butchered and bastardized by American leftists we now need it interpreted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats bullshit,,, just read it,, its in simple english,,,,,,
> 
> but youre right,, the left wing democrats and republicans have butchered it,,,
Click to expand...

That's why gay marriage is a right and illegals have a right to be in America


----------



## progressive hunter

bigrebnc1775 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ginsburg is to women's rights what Thurgood Marshall was to women's rights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did she do for women's rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she advocated to have 9 Supreme Court woman justices
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's sexist how about 9 justices who can correctly interpret the intent of the Constitution namely the bill of rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no interpretation needed,,,it states its intent in clear english,,,
> interpreting it has led us into the mess we are in,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True but it's been butchered and bastardized by American leftists we now need it interpreted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats bullshit,,, just read it,, its in simple english,,,,,,
> 
> but youre right,, the left wing democrats and republicans have butchered it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's why gay marriage is a right and illegals have a right to be in America
Click to expand...

the feds have no authority to be involved in marriage,,,

if you read the constitution you would know that,,,


----------



## bigrebnc1775

progressive hunter said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ginsburg is to women's rights what Thurgood Marshall was to women's rights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did she do for women's rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she advocated to have 9 Supreme Court woman justices
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's sexist how about 9 justices who can correctly interpret the intent of the Constitution namely the bill of rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no interpretation needed,,,it states its intent in clear english,,,
> interpreting it has led us into the mess we are in,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True but it's been butchered and bastardized by American leftists we now need it interpreted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats bullshit,,, just read it,, its in simple english,,,,,,
> 
> but youre right,, the left wing democrats and republicans have butchered it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's why gay marriage is a right and illegals have a right to be in America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the feds have no authority to be involved in marriage,,,
> 
> if you read the constitution you would know that,,,
Click to expand...

I'm not disagreeing with you but the feds under obama did get involved 
Someone like you or I don't need it interpreted but leftists have comprehensions problems with it.


----------



## progressive hunter

bigrebnc1775 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ginsburg is to women's rights what Thurgood Marshall was to women's rights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did she do for women's rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she advocated to have 9 Supreme Court woman justices
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's sexist how about 9 justices who can correctly interpret the intent of the Constitution namely the bill of rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no interpretation needed,,,it states its intent in clear english,,,
> interpreting it has led us into the mess we are in,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True but it's been butchered and bastardized by American leftists we now need it interpreted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats bullshit,,, just read it,, its in simple english,,,,,,
> 
> but youre right,, the left wing democrats and republicans have butchered it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's why gay marriage is a right and illegals have a right to be in America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the feds have no authority to be involved in marriage,,,
> 
> if you read the constitution you would know that,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not disagreeing with you but the feds under obama did get involved
> Someone like you or I don't need it interpreted but leftists have comprehensions problems with it.
Click to expand...

deal with that problem,,dont compound it by doing what they did,,,

under the 1st amendment any two people have a right to assemble/marry who they want,,,

and YES if ten people want to marry its none of my business,,,


----------



## bigrebnc1775

progressive hunter said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ginsburg is to women's rights what Thurgood Marshall was to women's rights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did she do for women's rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she advocated to have 9 Supreme Court woman justices
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's sexist how about 9 justices who can correctly interpret the intent of the Constitution namely the bill of rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no interpretation needed,,,it states its intent in clear english,,,
> interpreting it has led us into the mess we are in,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True but it's been butchered and bastardized by American leftists we now need it interpreted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats bullshit,,, just read it,, its in simple english,,,,,,
> 
> but youre right,, the left wing democrats and republicans have butchered it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's why gay marriage is a right and illegals have a right to be in America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the feds have no authority to be involved in marriage,,,
> 
> if you read the constitution you would know that,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not disagreeing with you but the feds under obama did get involved
> Someone like you or I don't need it interpreted but leftists have comprehensions problems with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> deal with that problem,,dont compound it by doing what they did,,,
> 
> under the 1st amendment any two people have a right to assemble/marry who they want,,,
> 
> and YES if ten people want to marry its none of my business,,,
Click to expand...

again your fighting the wrong argument with the wrong person 
You said it was none of the feds business who people married I said under the obama years he made it federal business there is no right to marry but people made it a federal issue therefore some need it interpreted for its original intent.


----------



## progressive hunter

bigrebnc1775 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ginsburg is to women's rights what Thurgood Marshall was to women's rights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did she do for women's rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she advocated to have 9 Supreme Court woman justices
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's sexist how about 9 justices who can correctly interpret the intent of the Constitution namely the bill of rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no interpretation needed,,,it states its intent in clear english,,,
> interpreting it has led us into the mess we are in,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True but it's been butchered and bastardized by American leftists we now need it interpreted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats bullshit,,, just read it,, its in simple english,,,,,,
> 
> but youre right,, the left wing democrats and republicans have butchered it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's why gay marriage is a right and illegals have a right to be in America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the feds have no authority to be involved in marriage,,,
> 
> if you read the constitution you would know that,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not disagreeing with you but the feds under obama did get involved
> Someone like you or I don't need it interpreted but leftists have comprehensions problems with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> deal with that problem,,dont compound it by doing what they did,,,
> 
> under the 1st amendment any two people have a right to assemble/marry who they want,,,
> 
> and YES if ten people want to marry its none of my business,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> again your fighting the wrong argument with the wrong person
> You said it was none of the feds business who people married I said under the obama years he made it federal business there is no right to marry but people made it a federal issue therefore some need it interpreted for its original intent.
Click to expand...

how can something that doesnt exist be interpreted???

IT DOESNT EXIST,,,

THIS IS WHY i DONT WANT a conservative as SCOTUS pick and want a constitutionalist,,,


----------



## bigrebnc1775

progressive hunter said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ginsburg is to women's rights what Thurgood Marshall was to women's rights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did she do for women's rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she advocated to have 9 Supreme Court woman justices
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's sexist how about 9 justices who can correctly interpret the intent of the Constitution namely the bill of rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no interpretation needed,,,it states its intent in clear english,,,
> interpreting it has led us into the mess we are in,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True but it's been butchered and bastardized by American leftists we now need it interpreted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats bullshit,,, just read it,, its in simple english,,,,,,
> 
> but youre right,, the left wing democrats and republicans have butchered it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's why gay marriage is a right and illegals have a right to be in America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the feds have no authority to be involved in marriage,,,
> 
> if you read the constitution you would know that,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not disagreeing with you but the feds under obama did get involved
> Someone like you or I don't need it interpreted but leftists have comprehensions problems with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> deal with that problem,,dont compound it by doing what they did,,,
> 
> under the 1st amendment any two people have a right to assemble/marry who they want,,,
> 
> and YES if ten people want to marry its none of my business,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> again your fighting the wrong argument with the wrong person
> You said it was none of the feds business who people married I said under the obama years he made it federal business there is no right to marry but people made it a federal issue therefore some need it interpreted for its original intent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how can something that doesnt exist be interpreted???
> 
> IT DOESNT EXIST,,,
> 
> THIS IS WHY i DONT WANT a conservative as SCOTUS pick and want a constitutionalist,,,
Click to expand...

You're right it doesn't exist until Obama made it an issue and bastardized the constitution 
The federal income tax is another thing that was added and interpreted incorrectly 
The second amendment has been bastardized and interpreted incorrectly


----------



## progressive hunter

bigrebnc1775 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ginsburg is to women's rights what Thurgood Marshall was to women's rights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did she do for women's rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she advocated to have 9 Supreme Court woman justices
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's sexist how about 9 justices who can correctly interpret the intent of the Constitution namely the bill of rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no interpretation needed,,,it states its intent in clear english,,,
> interpreting it has led us into the mess we are in,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True but it's been butchered and bastardized by American leftists we now need it interpreted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats bullshit,,, just read it,, its in simple english,,,,,,
> 
> but youre right,, the left wing democrats and republicans have butchered it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's why gay marriage is a right and illegals have a right to be in America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the feds have no authority to be involved in marriage,,,
> 
> if you read the constitution you would know that,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not disagreeing with you but the feds under obama did get involved
> Someone like you or I don't need it interpreted but leftists have comprehensions problems with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> deal with that problem,,dont compound it by doing what they did,,,
> 
> under the 1st amendment any two people have a right to assemble/marry who they want,,,
> 
> and YES if ten people want to marry its none of my business,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> again your fighting the wrong argument with the wrong person
> You said it was none of the feds business who people married I said under the obama years he made it federal business there is no right to marry but people made it a federal issue therefore some need it interpreted for its original intent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how can something that doesnt exist be interpreted???
> 
> IT DOESNT EXIST,,,
> 
> THIS IS WHY i DONT WANT a conservative as SCOTUS pick and want a constitutionalist,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're right it doesn't exist until Obama made it an issue and bastardized the constitution
> The federal income tax is another thing that was added and interpreted incorrectly
> The second amendment has been bastardized and interpreted incorrectly
Click to expand...

best I can see about the gay marriage issue is they said it was a right which makes sense if you read the first amendment along with the rest of the constitution,,,

as for income tax,, it was done by amendment so its legal just very wrong,,,,
so it needs another amendment to remove it,,,

and yes the dems and repubes have destroyed the 2nd A because they interpreted it instead of reading it,,,


----------



## bigrebnc1775

progressive hunter said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ginsburg is to women's rights what Thurgood Marshall was to women's rights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did she do for women's rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she advocated to have 9 Supreme Court woman justices
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's sexist how about 9 justices who can correctly interpret the intent of the Constitution namely the bill of rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no interpretation needed,,,it states its intent in clear english,,,
> interpreting it has led us into the mess we are in,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True but it's been butchered and bastardized by American leftists we now need it interpreted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats bullshit,,, just read it,, its in simple english,,,,,,
> 
> but youre right,, the left wing democrats and republicans have butchered it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's why gay marriage is a right and illegals have a right to be in America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the feds have no authority to be involved in marriage,,,
> 
> if you read the constitution you would know that,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not disagreeing with you but the feds under obama did get involved
> Someone like you or I don't need it interpreted but leftists have comprehensions problems with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> deal with that problem,,dont compound it by doing what they did,,,
> 
> under the 1st amendment any two people have a right to assemble/marry who they want,,,
> 
> and YES if ten people want to marry its none of my business,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> again your fighting the wrong argument with the wrong person
> You said it was none of the feds business who people married I said under the obama years he made it federal business there is no right to marry but people made it a federal issue therefore some need it interpreted for its original intent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how can something that doesnt exist be interpreted???
> 
> IT DOESNT EXIST,,,
> 
> THIS IS WHY i DONT WANT a conservative as SCOTUS pick and want a constitutionalist,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're right it doesn't exist until Obama made it an issue and bastardized the constitution
> The federal income tax is another thing that was added and interpreted incorrectly
> The second amendment has been bastardized and interpreted incorrectly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> best I can see about the gay marriage issue is they said it was a right which makes sense if you read the first amendment along with the rest of the constitution,,,
> 
> as for income tax,, it was done by amendment so its legal just very wrong,,,,
> so it needs another amendment to remove it,,,
> 
> and yes the dems and repubes have destroyed the 2nd A because they interpreted it instead of reading it,,,
Click to expand...

Actually the 16th amendment is not constitutional if you read the history of it 
And since the constitution has been misinterpreted takes us back to what I originally said 
"True but it's been butchered and bastardized by American leftists we now need it interpreted"
IT'S NEEDS TO BE INTERPRETED TO GET IT BACK TO IT'S ORIGINAL INTENT.


----------



## progressive hunter

bigrebnc1775 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ginsburg is to women's rights what Thurgood Marshall was to women's rights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did she do for women's rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she advocated to have 9 Supreme Court woman justices
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's sexist how about 9 justices who can correctly interpret the intent of the Constitution namely the bill of rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no interpretation needed,,,it states its intent in clear english,,,
> interpreting it has led us into the mess we are in,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True but it's been butchered and bastardized by American leftists we now need it interpreted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats bullshit,,, just read it,, its in simple english,,,,,,
> 
> but youre right,, the left wing democrats and republicans have butchered it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's why gay marriage is a right and illegals have a right to be in America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the feds have no authority to be involved in marriage,,,
> 
> if you read the constitution you would know that,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not disagreeing with you but the feds under obama did get involved
> Someone like you or I don't need it interpreted but leftists have comprehensions problems with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> deal with that problem,,dont compound it by doing what they did,,,
> 
> under the 1st amendment any two people have a right to assemble/marry who they want,,,
> 
> and YES if ten people want to marry its none of my business,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> again your fighting the wrong argument with the wrong person
> You said it was none of the feds business who people married I said under the obama years he made it federal business there is no right to marry but people made it a federal issue therefore some need it interpreted for its original intent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how can something that doesnt exist be interpreted???
> 
> IT DOESNT EXIST,,,
> 
> THIS IS WHY i DONT WANT a conservative as SCOTUS pick and want a constitutionalist,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're right it doesn't exist until Obama made it an issue and bastardized the constitution
> The federal income tax is another thing that was added and interpreted incorrectly
> The second amendment has been bastardized and interpreted incorrectly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> best I can see about the gay marriage issue is they said it was a right which makes sense if you read the first amendment along with the rest of the constitution,,,
> 
> as for income tax,, it was done by amendment so its legal just very wrong,,,,
> so it needs another amendment to remove it,,,
> 
> and yes the dems and repubes have destroyed the 2nd A because they interpreted it instead of reading it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually the 16th amendment is not constitutional if you read the history of it
> And since the constitution has been misinterpreted takes us back to what I originally said
> "True but it's been butchered and bastardized by American leftists we now need it interpreted"
> IT'S NEEDS TO BE INTERPRETED TO GET IT BACK TO IT'S ORIGINAL INTENT.
Click to expand...

yes the dems and repubes tried interpreted it instead of reading it,,,

no interpretation needed,,, just read it,, its in simple english,,,

what history if the 16th did I miss???


----------



## bigrebnc1775

progressive hunter said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ginsburg is to women's rights what Thurgood Marshall was to women's rights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did she do for women's rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she advocated to have 9 Supreme Court woman justices
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's sexist how about 9 justices who can correctly interpret the intent of the Constitution namely the bill of rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no interpretation needed,,,it states its intent in clear english,,,
> interpreting it has led us into the mess we are in,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True but it's been butchered and bastardized by American leftists we now need it interpreted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats bullshit,,, just read it,, its in simple english,,,,,,
> 
> but youre right,, the left wing democrats and republicans have butchered it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's why gay marriage is a right and illegals have a right to be in America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the feds have no authority to be involved in marriage,,,
> 
> if you read the constitution you would know that,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not disagreeing with you but the feds under obama did get involved
> Someone like you or I don't need it interpreted but leftists have comprehensions problems with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> deal with that problem,,dont compound it by doing what they did,,,
> 
> under the 1st amendment any two people have a right to assemble/marry who they want,,,
> 
> and YES if ten people want to marry its none of my business,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> again your fighting the wrong argument with the wrong person
> You said it was none of the feds business who people married I said under the obama years he made it federal business there is no right to marry but people made it a federal issue therefore some need it interpreted for its original intent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how can something that doesnt exist be interpreted???
> 
> IT DOESNT EXIST,,,
> 
> THIS IS WHY i DONT WANT a conservative as SCOTUS pick and want a constitutionalist,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're right it doesn't exist until Obama made it an issue and bastardized the constitution
> The federal income tax is another thing that was added and interpreted incorrectly
> The second amendment has been bastardized and interpreted incorrectly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> best I can see about the gay marriage issue is they said it was a right which makes sense if you read the first amendment along with the rest of the constitution,,,
> 
> as for income tax,, it was done by amendment so its legal just very wrong,,,,
> so it needs another amendment to remove it,,,
> 
> and yes the dems and repubes have destroyed the 2nd A because they interpreted it instead of reading it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually the 16th amendment is not constitutional if you read the history of it
> And since the constitution has been misinterpreted takes us back to what I originally said
> "True but it's been butchered and bastardized by American leftists we now need it interpreted"
> IT'S NEEDS TO BE INTERPRETED TO GET IT BACK TO IT'S ORIGINAL INTENT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes the dems and repubes tried interpreted it instead of reading it,,,
> 
> no interpretation needed,,, just read it,, its in simple english,,,
> 
> what history if the 16th did I miss???
Click to expand...

AGAIN IF the constitution has been butchered and bastardized from it's true intent 
It must be interpreted by original constitutional scholars to get us back to it's true intent.


----------



## progressive hunter

bigrebnc1775 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ginsburg is to women's rights what Thurgood Marshall was to women's rights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did she do for women's rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she advocated to have 9 Supreme Court woman justices
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's sexist how about 9 justices who can correctly interpret the intent of the Constitution namely the bill of rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no interpretation needed,,,it states its intent in clear english,,,
> interpreting it has led us into the mess we are in,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True but it's been butchered and bastardized by American leftists we now need it interpreted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats bullshit,,, just read it,, its in simple english,,,,,,
> 
> but youre right,, the left wing democrats and republicans have butchered it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's why gay marriage is a right and illegals have a right to be in America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the feds have no authority to be involved in marriage,,,
> 
> if you read the constitution you would know that,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not disagreeing with you but the feds under obama did get involved
> Someone like you or I don't need it interpreted but leftists have comprehensions problems with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> deal with that problem,,dont compound it by doing what they did,,,
> 
> under the 1st amendment any two people have a right to assemble/marry who they want,,,
> 
> and YES if ten people want to marry its none of my business,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> again your fighting the wrong argument with the wrong person
> You said it was none of the feds business who people married I said under the obama years he made it federal business there is no right to marry but people made it a federal issue therefore some need it interpreted for its original intent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how can something that doesnt exist be interpreted???
> 
> IT DOESNT EXIST,,,
> 
> THIS IS WHY i DONT WANT a conservative as SCOTUS pick and want a constitutionalist,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're right it doesn't exist until Obama made it an issue and bastardized the constitution
> The federal income tax is another thing that was added and interpreted incorrectly
> The second amendment has been bastardized and interpreted incorrectly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> best I can see about the gay marriage issue is they said it was a right which makes sense if you read the first amendment along with the rest of the constitution,,,
> 
> as for income tax,, it was done by amendment so its legal just very wrong,,,,
> so it needs another amendment to remove it,,,
> 
> and yes the dems and repubes have destroyed the 2nd A because they interpreted it instead of reading it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually the 16th amendment is not constitutional if you read the history of it
> And since the constitution has been misinterpreted takes us back to what I originally said
> "True but it's been butchered and bastardized by American leftists we now need it interpreted"
> IT'S NEEDS TO BE INTERPRETED TO GET IT BACK TO IT'S ORIGINAL INTENT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes the dems and repubes tried interpreted it instead of reading it,,,
> 
> no interpretation needed,,, just read it,, its in simple english,,,
> 
> what history if the 16th did I miss???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AGAIN IF the constitution has been butchered and bastardized from it's true intent
> It must be interpreted by original constitutional scholars to get us back to it's true intent.
Click to expand...

easier to just read it,,, its in simple english,,,


----------



## basquebromance

MSNBC reporter (not pundit) Garett Haake just called Amy Coney Barrett, "Amy Barrett Conan", and that she is the frontrunner to replace RBG

Trump just said he will most likely pick a woman


----------



## bigrebnc1775

progressive hunter said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ginsburg is to women's rights what Thurgood Marshall was to women's rights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did she do for women's rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she advocated to have 9 Supreme Court woman justices
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's sexist how about 9 justices who can correctly interpret the intent of the Constitution namely the bill of rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no interpretation needed,,,it states its intent in clear english,,,
> interpreting it has led us into the mess we are in,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True but it's been butchered and bastardized by American leftists we now need it interpreted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats bullshit,,, just read it,, its in simple english,,,,,,
> 
> but youre right,, the left wing democrats and republicans have butchered it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's why gay marriage is a right and illegals have a right to be in America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the feds have no authority to be involved in marriage,,,
> 
> if you read the constitution you would know that,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not disagreeing with you but the feds under obama did get involved
> Someone like you or I don't need it interpreted but leftists have comprehensions problems with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> deal with that problem,,dont compound it by doing what they did,,,
> 
> under the 1st amendment any two people have a right to assemble/marry who they want,,,
> 
> and YES if ten people want to marry its none of my business,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> again your fighting the wrong argument with the wrong person
> You said it was none of the feds business who people married I said under the obama years he made it federal business there is no right to marry but people made it a federal issue therefore some need it interpreted for its original intent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how can something that doesnt exist be interpreted???
> 
> IT DOESNT EXIST,,,
> 
> THIS IS WHY i DONT WANT a conservative as SCOTUS pick and want a constitutionalist,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're right it doesn't exist until Obama made it an issue and bastardized the constitution
> The federal income tax is another thing that was added and interpreted incorrectly
> The second amendment has been bastardized and interpreted incorrectly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> best I can see about the gay marriage issue is they said it was a right which makes sense if you read the first amendment along with the rest of the constitution,,,
> 
> as for income tax,, it was done by amendment so its legal just very wrong,,,,
> so it needs another amendment to remove it,,,
> 
> and yes the dems and repubes have destroyed the 2nd A because they interpreted it instead of reading it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually the 16th amendment is not constitutional if you read the history of it
> And since the constitution has been misinterpreted takes us back to what I originally said
> "True but it's been butchered and bastardized by American leftists we now need it interpreted"
> IT'S NEEDS TO BE INTERPRETED TO GET IT BACK TO IT'S ORIGINAL INTENT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes the dems and repubes tried interpreted it instead of reading it,,,
> 
> no interpretation needed,,, just read it,, its in simple english,,,
> 
> what history if the 16th did I miss???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AGAIN IF the constitution has been butchered and bastardized from it's true intent
> It must be interpreted by original constitutional scholars to get us back to it's true intent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> easier to just read it,,, its in simple english,,,
Click to expand...

not when it's been butchered and bastardized


----------



## Uncensored2008

Penelope said:


> Yet the white nationalist are the biggest threat to this nation, Wray said.



Yet is is the democrats burning down the nation, not a single instance of white supremacists burning anything. 

I guess Wray is a fucking liar and an enemy of America.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Penelope said:


> Tramp  probably paid for a lot of abortions.



You of Hamas don't allow abortions, you need children to strap bombs to....


----------



## basquebromance

Ginsburg smoked cigars since she was 13, that's what eventually did her in, folks!


----------



## progressive hunter

bigrebnc1775 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ginsburg is to women's rights what Thurgood Marshall was to women's rights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did she do for women's rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she advocated to have 9 Supreme Court woman justices
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's sexist how about 9 justices who can correctly interpret the intent of the Constitution namely the bill of rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no interpretation needed,,,it states its intent in clear english,,,
> interpreting it has led us into the mess we are in,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True but it's been butchered and bastardized by American leftists we now need it interpreted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats bullshit,,, just read it,, its in simple english,,,,,,
> 
> but youre right,, the left wing democrats and republicans have butchered it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's why gay marriage is a right and illegals have a right to be in America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the feds have no authority to be involved in marriage,,,
> 
> if you read the constitution you would know that,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not disagreeing with you but the feds under obama did get involved
> Someone like you or I don't need it interpreted but leftists have comprehensions problems with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> deal with that problem,,dont compound it by doing what they did,,,
> 
> under the 1st amendment any two people have a right to assemble/marry who they want,,,
> 
> and YES if ten people want to marry its none of my business,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> again your fighting the wrong argument with the wrong person
> You said it was none of the feds business who people married I said under the obama years he made it federal business there is no right to marry but people made it a federal issue therefore some need it interpreted for its original intent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how can something that doesnt exist be interpreted???
> 
> IT DOESNT EXIST,,,
> 
> THIS IS WHY i DONT WANT a conservative as SCOTUS pick and want a constitutionalist,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're right it doesn't exist until Obama made it an issue and bastardized the constitution
> The federal income tax is another thing that was added and interpreted incorrectly
> The second amendment has been bastardized and interpreted incorrectly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> best I can see about the gay marriage issue is they said it was a right which makes sense if you read the first amendment along with the rest of the constitution,,,
> 
> as for income tax,, it was done by amendment so its legal just very wrong,,,,
> so it needs another amendment to remove it,,,
> 
> and yes the dems and repubes have destroyed the 2nd A because they interpreted it instead of reading it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually the 16th amendment is not constitutional if you read the history of it
> And since the constitution has been misinterpreted takes us back to what I originally said
> "True but it's been butchered and bastardized by American leftists we now need it interpreted"
> IT'S NEEDS TO BE INTERPRETED TO GET IT BACK TO IT'S ORIGINAL INTENT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes the dems and repubes tried interpreted it instead of reading it,,,
> 
> no interpretation needed,,, just read it,, its in simple english,,,
> 
> what history if the 16th did I miss???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AGAIN IF the constitution has been butchered and bastardized from it's true intent
> It must be interpreted by original constitutional scholars to get us back to it's true intent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> easier to just read it,,, its in simple english,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not when it's been butchered and bastardized
Click to expand...

more so when its been bastardized and butchered,,,

how do you interpret things like,

SHALL NOT BE INFRINGED,,,

CONGRESS SHALL MAKE NO LAWS,,,


----------



## bigrebnc1775

progressive hunter said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ginsburg is to women's rights what Thurgood Marshall was to women's rights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did she do for women's rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she advocated to have 9 Supreme Court woman justices
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's sexist how about 9 justices who can correctly interpret the intent of the Constitution namely the bill of rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no interpretation needed,,,it states its intent in clear english,,,
> interpreting it has led us into the mess we are in,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True but it's been butchered and bastardized by American leftists we now need it interpreted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats bullshit,,, just read it,, its in simple english,,,,,,
> 
> but youre right,, the left wing democrats and republicans have butchered it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's why gay marriage is a right and illegals have a right to be in America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the feds have no authority to be involved in marriage,,,
> 
> if you read the constitution you would know that,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not disagreeing with you but the feds under obama did get involved
> Someone like you or I don't need it interpreted but leftists have comprehensions problems with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> deal with that problem,,dont compound it by doing what they did,,,
> 
> under the 1st amendment any two people have a right to assemble/marry who they want,,,
> 
> and YES if ten people want to marry its none of my business,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> again your fighting the wrong argument with the wrong person
> You said it was none of the feds business who people married I said under the obama years he made it federal business there is no right to marry but people made it a federal issue therefore some need it interpreted for its original intent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how can something that doesnt exist be interpreted???
> 
> IT DOESNT EXIST,,,
> 
> THIS IS WHY i DONT WANT a conservative as SCOTUS pick and want a constitutionalist,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're right it doesn't exist until Obama made it an issue and bastardized the constitution
> The federal income tax is another thing that was added and interpreted incorrectly
> The second amendment has been bastardized and interpreted incorrectly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> best I can see about the gay marriage issue is they said it was a right which makes sense if you read the first amendment along with the rest of the constitution,,,
> 
> as for income tax,, it was done by amendment so its legal just very wrong,,,,
> so it needs another amendment to remove it,,,
> 
> and yes the dems and repubes have destroyed the 2nd A because they interpreted it instead of reading it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually the 16th amendment is not constitutional if you read the history of it
> And since the constitution has been misinterpreted takes us back to what I originally said
> "True but it's been butchered and bastardized by American leftists we now need it interpreted"
> IT'S NEEDS TO BE INTERPRETED TO GET IT BACK TO IT'S ORIGINAL INTENT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes the dems and repubes tried interpreted it instead of reading it,,,
> 
> no interpretation needed,,, just read it,, its in simple english,,,
> 
> what history if the 16th did I miss???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AGAIN IF the constitution has been butchered and bastardized from it's true intent
> It must be interpreted by original constitutional scholars to get us back to its true intent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> easier to just read it,,, its in simple english,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not when it's been butchered and bastardized
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> more so when its been bastardized and butchered,,,
> 
> how do you interpret things like,
> 
> SHALL NOT BE INFRINGED,,,
> 
> CONGRESS SHALL MAKE NO LAWS,,,
Click to expand...

laws have been created around the misinterpreted constitution tha's why we need an original constitutional scholars to get us back to its true intent.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

basquebromance said:


> Ginsburg smoked cigars since she was 13, that's what eventually did her in, folks!


87 years did her in lol


----------



## progressive hunter

bigrebnc1775 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ginsburg is to women's rights what Thurgood Marshall was to women's rights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did she do for women's rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she advocated to have 9 Supreme Court woman justices
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's sexist how about 9 justices who can correctly interpret the intent of the Constitution namely the bill of rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no interpretation needed,,,it states its intent in clear english,,,
> interpreting it has led us into the mess we are in,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True but it's been butchered and bastardized by American leftists we now need it interpreted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats bullshit,,, just read it,, its in simple english,,,,,,
> 
> but youre right,, the left wing democrats and republicans have butchered it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's why gay marriage is a right and illegals have a right to be in America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the feds have no authority to be involved in marriage,,,
> 
> if you read the constitution you would know that,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not disagreeing with you but the feds under obama did get involved
> Someone like you or I don't need it interpreted but leftists have comprehensions problems with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> deal with that problem,,dont compound it by doing what they did,,,
> 
> under the 1st amendment any two people have a right to assemble/marry who they want,,,
> 
> and YES if ten people want to marry its none of my business,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> again your fighting the wrong argument with the wrong person
> You said it was none of the feds business who people married I said under the obama years he made it federal business there is no right to marry but people made it a federal issue therefore some need it interpreted for its original intent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how can something that doesnt exist be interpreted???
> 
> IT DOESNT EXIST,,,
> 
> THIS IS WHY i DONT WANT a conservative as SCOTUS pick and want a constitutionalist,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're right it doesn't exist until Obama made it an issue and bastardized the constitution
> The federal income tax is another thing that was added and interpreted incorrectly
> The second amendment has been bastardized and interpreted incorrectly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> best I can see about the gay marriage issue is they said it was a right which makes sense if you read the first amendment along with the rest of the constitution,,,
> 
> as for income tax,, it was done by amendment so its legal just very wrong,,,,
> so it needs another amendment to remove it,,,
> 
> and yes the dems and repubes have destroyed the 2nd A because they interpreted it instead of reading it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually the 16th amendment is not constitutional if you read the history of it
> And since the constitution has been misinterpreted takes us back to what I originally said
> "True but it's been butchered and bastardized by American leftists we now need it interpreted"
> IT'S NEEDS TO BE INTERPRETED TO GET IT BACK TO IT'S ORIGINAL INTENT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes the dems and repubes tried interpreted it instead of reading it,,,
> 
> no interpretation needed,,, just read it,, its in simple english,,,
> 
> what history if the 16th did I miss???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AGAIN IF the constitution has been butchered and bastardized from it's true intent
> It must be interpreted by original constitutional scholars to get us back to its true intent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> easier to just read it,,, its in simple english,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not when it's been butchered and bastardized
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> more so when its been bastardized and butchered,,,
> 
> how do you interpret things like,
> 
> SHALL NOT BE INFRINGED,,,
> 
> CONGRESS SHALL MAKE NO LAWS,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> laws have been created around the misinterpreted constitution tha's why we need an original constitutional scholars to get us back to its true intent.
Click to expand...

THATS why I want a constitutionalist not a conservative for SCOTUS,,,


----------



## bigrebnc1775

progressive hunter said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ginsburg is to women's rights what Thurgood Marshall was to women's rights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did she do for women's rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she advocated to have 9 Supreme Court woman justices
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's sexist how about 9 justices who can correctly interpret the intent of the Constitution namely the bill of rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no interpretation needed,,,it states its intent in clear english,,,
> interpreting it has led us into the mess we are in,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True but it's been butchered and bastardized by American leftists we now need it interpreted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats bullshit,,, just read it,, its in simple english,,,,,,
> 
> but youre right,, the left wing democrats and republicans have butchered it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's why gay marriage is a right and illegals have a right to be in America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the feds have no authority to be involved in marriage,,,
> 
> if you read the constitution you would know that,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not disagreeing with you but the feds under obama did get involved
> Someone like you or I don't need it interpreted but leftists have comprehensions problems with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> deal with that problem,,dont compound it by doing what they did,,,
> 
> under the 1st amendment any two people have a right to assemble/marry who they want,,,
> 
> and YES if ten people want to marry its none of my business,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> again your fighting the wrong argument with the wrong person
> You said it was none of the feds business who people married I said under the obama years he made it federal business there is no right to marry but people made it a federal issue therefore some need it interpreted for its original intent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how can something that doesnt exist be interpreted???
> 
> IT DOESNT EXIST,,,
> 
> THIS IS WHY i DONT WANT a conservative as SCOTUS pick and want a constitutionalist,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're right it doesn't exist until Obama made it an issue and bastardized the constitution
> The federal income tax is another thing that was added and interpreted incorrectly
> The second amendment has been bastardized and interpreted incorrectly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> best I can see about the gay marriage issue is they said it was a right which makes sense if you read the first amendment along with the rest of the constitution,,,
> 
> as for income tax,, it was done by amendment so its legal just very wrong,,,,
> so it needs another amendment to remove it,,,
> 
> and yes the dems and repubes have destroyed the 2nd A because they interpreted it instead of reading it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually the 16th amendment is not constitutional if you read the history of it
> And since the constitution has been misinterpreted takes us back to what I originally said
> "True but it's been butchered and bastardized by American leftists we now need it interpreted"
> IT'S NEEDS TO BE INTERPRETED TO GET IT BACK TO IT'S ORIGINAL INTENT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes the dems and repubes tried interpreted it instead of reading it,,,
> 
> no interpretation needed,,, just read it,, its in simple english,,,
> 
> what history if the 16th did I miss???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AGAIN IF the constitution has been butchered and bastardized from it's true intent
> It must be interpreted by original constitutional scholars to get us back to its true intent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> easier to just read it,,, its in simple english,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not when it's been butchered and bastardized
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> more so when its been bastardized and butchered,,,
> 
> how do you interpret things like,
> 
> SHALL NOT BE INFRINGED,,,
> 
> CONGRESS SHALL MAKE NO LAWS,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> laws have been created around the misinterpreted constitution tha's why we need an original constitutional scholars to get us back to its true intent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THATS why I want a constitutionalist not a conservative for SCOTUS,,,
Click to expand...

Did I once say anything about a conservative?


----------



## progressive hunter

bigrebnc1775 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ginsburg is to women's rights what Thurgood Marshall was to women's rights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did she do for women's rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she advocated to have 9 Supreme Court woman justices
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's sexist how about 9 justices who can correctly interpret the intent of the Constitution namely the bill of rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no interpretation needed,,,it states its intent in clear english,,,
> interpreting it has led us into the mess we are in,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True but it's been butchered and bastardized by American leftists we now need it interpreted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats bullshit,,, just read it,, its in simple english,,,,,,
> 
> but youre right,, the left wing democrats and republicans have butchered it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's why gay marriage is a right and illegals have a right to be in America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the feds have no authority to be involved in marriage,,,
> 
> if you read the constitution you would know that,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not disagreeing with you but the feds under obama did get involved
> Someone like you or I don't need it interpreted but leftists have comprehensions problems with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> deal with that problem,,dont compound it by doing what they did,,,
> 
> under the 1st amendment any two people have a right to assemble/marry who they want,,,
> 
> and YES if ten people want to marry its none of my business,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> again your fighting the wrong argument with the wrong person
> You said it was none of the feds business who people married I said under the obama years he made it federal business there is no right to marry but people made it a federal issue therefore some need it interpreted for its original intent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how can something that doesnt exist be interpreted???
> 
> IT DOESNT EXIST,,,
> 
> THIS IS WHY i DONT WANT a conservative as SCOTUS pick and want a constitutionalist,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're right it doesn't exist until Obama made it an issue and bastardized the constitution
> The federal income tax is another thing that was added and interpreted incorrectly
> The second amendment has been bastardized and interpreted incorrectly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> best I can see about the gay marriage issue is they said it was a right which makes sense if you read the first amendment along with the rest of the constitution,,,
> 
> as for income tax,, it was done by amendment so its legal just very wrong,,,,
> so it needs another amendment to remove it,,,
> 
> and yes the dems and repubes have destroyed the 2nd A because they interpreted it instead of reading it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually the 16th amendment is not constitutional if you read the history of it
> And since the constitution has been misinterpreted takes us back to what I originally said
> "True but it's been butchered and bastardized by American leftists we now need it interpreted"
> IT'S NEEDS TO BE INTERPRETED TO GET IT BACK TO IT'S ORIGINAL INTENT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes the dems and repubes tried interpreted it instead of reading it,,,
> 
> no interpretation needed,,, just read it,, its in simple english,,,
> 
> what history if the 16th did I miss???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AGAIN IF the constitution has been butchered and bastardized from it's true intent
> It must be interpreted by original constitutional scholars to get us back to its true intent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> easier to just read it,,, its in simple english,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not when it's been butchered and bastardized
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> more so when its been bastardized and butchered,,,
> 
> how do you interpret things like,
> 
> SHALL NOT BE INFRINGED,,,
> 
> CONGRESS SHALL MAKE NO LAWS,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> laws have been created around the misinterpreted constitution tha's why we need an original constitutional scholars to get us back to its true intent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THATS why I want a constitutionalist not a conservative for SCOTUS,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did I once say anything about a conservative?
Click to expand...

they are the ones that have been interpreting it instead of reading it,,,


----------



## skews13

bigrebnc1775 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does keep your powder dry mean? ..McConnell said to Repub  senators
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 390611  It means kiss your ass goodbye.  Your ass is grass.
> 
> Lock & Load, My Friends
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The lawnmower   is coming for you idiots Nov 3rd
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You laugh???  Losing Mich Wisc Penn Az  Fla   you think you have a chance?   And your lead in the Senate is no sure thing either?  You guys remind me of Nero playing his fiddle while Rome burned
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Joes already said everybody will be taxed
Click to expand...


No. He didn't. He said o


bigrebnc1775 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ginsburg is to women's rights what Thurgood Marshall was to women's rights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did she do for women's rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she advocated to have 9 Supreme Court woman justices
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's sexist how about 9 justices who can correctly interpret the intent of the Constitution namely the bill of rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no interpretation needed,,,it states its intent in clear english,,,
> interpreting it has led us into the mess we are in,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True but it's been butchered and bastardized by American leftists we now need it interpreted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats bullshit,,, just read it,, its in simple english,,,,,,
> 
> but youre right,, the left wing democrats and republicans have butchered it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's why gay marriage is a right and illegals have a right to be in America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the feds have no authority to be involved in marriage,,,
> 
> if you read the constitution you would know that,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not disagreeing with you but the feds under obama did get involved
> Someone like you or I don't need it interpreted but leftists have comprehensions problems with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> deal with that problem,,dont compound it by doing what they did,,,
> 
> under the 1st amendment any two people have a right to assemble/marry who they want,,,
> 
> and YES if ten people want to marry its none of my business,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> again your fighting the wrong argument with the wrong person
> You said it was none of the feds business who people married I said under the obama years he made it federal business there is no right to marry but people made it a federal issue therefore some need it interpreted for its original intent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how can something that doesnt exist be interpreted???
> 
> IT DOESNT EXIST,,,
> 
> THIS IS WHY i DONT WANT a conservative as SCOTUS pick and want a constitutionalist,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're right it doesn't exist until Obama made it an issue and bastardized the constitution
> The federal income tax is another thing that was added and interpreted incorrectly
> The second amendment has been bastardized and interpreted incorrectly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> best I can see about the gay marriage issue is they said it was a right which makes sense if you read the first amendment along with the rest of the constitution,,,
> 
> as for income tax,, it was done by amendment so its legal just very wrong,,,,
> so it needs another amendment to remove it,,,
> 
> and yes the dems and repubes have destroyed the 2nd A because they interpreted it instead of reading it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually the 16th amendment is not constitutional if you read the history of it
> And since the constitution has been misinterpreted takes us back to what I originally said
> "True but it's been butchered and bastardized by American leftists we now need it interpreted"
> IT'S NEEDS TO BE INTERPRETED TO GET IT BACK TO IT'S ORIGINAL INTENT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes the dems and repubes tried interpreted it instead of reading it,,,
> 
> no interpretation needed,,, just read it,, its in simple english,,,
> 
> what history if the 16th did I miss???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AGAIN IF the constitution has been butchered and bastardized from it's true intent
> It must be interpreted by original constitutional scholars to get us back to its true intent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> easier to just read it,,, its in simple english,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not when it's been butchered and bastardized
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> more so when its been bastardized and butchered,,,
> 
> how do you interpret things like,
> 
> SHALL NOT BE INFRINGED,,,
> 
> CONGRESS SHALL MAKE NO LAWS,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> laws have been created around the misinterpreted constitution tha's why we need an original constitutional scholars to get us back to its true intent.
Click to expand...


The true intent is to form a more perfect union.

The intended structure was the power of the people through representative government.

With the sole legislative powers granted to Congress.

Which through the people and the states, vote for to enact laws on their behalf, and if so desired, through amendments to the Constitution.

Which the original intent, is to amend the Constitution from it's original form through the Amendment process.

As so stated by the Constitution itself.

Which means any current Amendment in the Constitution can be repealed at any time by the people, or the states.

Any Amendment.


----------



## basquebromance

NO CONFIRMATION...BEFORE THE INAUGURATION! NO CONFIRMATION...BEFORE THE INAUGURATION! NO CONFIRMATION...BEFORE THE INAUGURATION! NO CONFIRMATION...BEFORE THE INAUGURATION!

(Unless Trump picks AOC or Christine Flasey Ford)


----------



## basquebromance

"if they can impeach him in an election year, he can pick a Supreme Court justice" - Hannity


----------



## progressive hunter

basquebromance said:


> "if they can impeach him in an election year, he can pick a Supreme Court justice" - Hannity


the two have nothing to do with each other,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

basquebromance said:


> NO CONFIRMATION...BEFORE THE INAUGURATION! NO CONFIRMATION...BEFORE THE INAUGURATION! NO CONFIRMATION...BEFORE THE INAUGURATION! NO CONFIRMATION...BEFORE THE INAUGURATION!
> 
> (Unless Trump picks AOC or Christine Flasey Ford)




I think thats what they call hypocrisy,,,


----------



## basquebromance

if it's a woman, he should pick Britt Grant or Barbara Lagoa.  Amy Barrett is against the death penalty, i wouldn't pick her

Britt is a close friend of Kavanaugh and the youngest in Trump's list

Barbara is Cuban American, so it would be a historic pick


----------



## basquebromance

I have obtained "Biden’s Supreme Court list", in his own words!

"Alexandria Ocasio Cortez.  (Such a smart cookie, with that Greek New Deal of hers!)"

" AOC.  (I think it’s her cousin or something.  Great-smelling hair.)"

" Camilla Parker-Bowles.  (Oh wait, that’s Kinnock’s list – sorry!)"

"Come-On, Man!  (If that is an actual person.  If not, nevermind.)"

 "Ruth Bader Ginsburg"


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Death Angel

progressive hunter said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ginsburg is to women's rights what Thurgood Marshall was to women's rights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did she do for women's rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she advocated to have 9 Supreme Court woman justices
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's sexist how about 9 justices who can correctly interpret the intent of the Constitution namely the bill of rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no interpretation needed,,,it states its intent in clear english,,,
> interpreting it has led us into the mess we are in,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True but it's been butchered and bastardized by American leftists we now need it interpreted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats bullshit,,, just read it,, its in simple english,,,,,,
> 
> but youre right,, the left wing democrats and republicans have butchered it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's why gay marriage is a right and illegals have a right to be in America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the feds have no authority to be involved in marriage,,,
> 
> if you read the constitution you would know that,,,
Click to expand...

Marriage has a definition. "WE" have allowed the State to REDEFINE marriage. If the state should be out, then it needs to be not controlled by leftists either


----------



## progressive hunter

Death Angel said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ginsburg is to women's rights what Thurgood Marshall was to women's rights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did she do for women's rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she advocated to have 9 Supreme Court woman justices
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's sexist how about 9 justices who can correctly interpret the intent of the Constitution namely the bill of rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no interpretation needed,,,it states its intent in clear english,,,
> interpreting it has led us into the mess we are in,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True but it's been butchered and bastardized by American leftists we now need it interpreted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats bullshit,,, just read it,, its in simple english,,,,,,
> 
> but youre right,, the left wing democrats and republicans have butchered it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's why gay marriage is a right and illegals have a right to be in America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the feds have no authority to be involved in marriage,,,
> 
> if you read the constitution you would know that,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Marriage has a definition. "WE" have allowed the State to REDEFINE marriage. If the state should be out, then it needs to be not controlled by leftists either
Click to expand...

correct,,,dems and repubes shouldnt control marriage,,,

and dont include me in the "WE"


----------



## Death Angel

progressive hunter said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ginsburg is to women's rights what Thurgood Marshall was to women's rights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did she do for women's rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she advocated to have 9 Supreme Court woman justices
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's sexist how about 9 justices who can correctly interpret the intent of the Constitution namely the bill of rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no interpretation needed,,,it states its intent in clear english,,,
> interpreting it has led us into the mess we are in,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True but it's been butchered and bastardized by American leftists we now need it interpreted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats bullshit,,, just read it,, its in simple english,,,,,,
> 
> but youre right,, the left wing democrats and republicans have butchered it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's why gay marriage is a right and illegals have a right to be in America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the feds have no authority to be involved in marriage,,,
> 
> if you read the constitution you would know that,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not disagreeing with you but the feds under obama did get involved
> Someone like you or I don't need it interpreted but leftists have comprehensions problems with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> deal with that problem,,dont compound it by doing what they did,,,
> 
> under the 1st amendment any two people have a right to assemble/marry who they want,,,
> 
> and YES if ten people want to marry its none of my business,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> again your fighting the wrong argument with the wrong person
> You said it was none of the feds business who people married I said under the obama years he made it federal business there is no right to marry but people made it a federal issue therefore some need it interpreted for its original intent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how can something that doesnt exist be interpreted???
> 
> IT DOESNT EXIST,,,
> 
> THIS IS WHY i DONT WANT a conservative as SCOTUS pick and want a constitutionalist,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're right it doesn't exist until Obama made it an issue and bastardized the constitution
> The federal income tax is another thing that was added and interpreted incorrectly
> The second amendment has been bastardized and interpreted incorrectly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> best I can see about the gay marriage issue is they said it was a right which makes sense if you read the first amendment along with the rest of the constitution,,,
> 
> as for income tax,, it was done by amendment so its legal just very wrong,,,,
> so it needs another amendment to remove it,,,
> 
> and yes the dems and repubes have destroyed the 2nd A because they interpreted it instead of reading it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually the 16th amendment is not constitutional if you read the history of it
> And since the constitution has been misinterpreted takes us back to what I originally said
> "True but it's been butchered and bastardized by American leftists we now need it interpreted"
> IT'S NEEDS TO BE INTERPRETED TO GET IT BACK TO IT'S ORIGINAL INTENT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes the dems and repubes tried interpreted it instead of reading it,,,
> 
> no interpretation needed,,, just read it,, its in simple english,,,
> 
> what history if the 16th did I miss???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AGAIN IF the constitution has been butchered and bastardized from it's true intent
> It must be interpreted by original constitutional scholars to get us back to its true intent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> easier to just read it,,, its in simple english,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not when it's been butchered and bastardized
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> more so when its been bastardized and butchered,,,
> 
> how do you interpret things like,
> 
> SHALL NOT BE INFRINGED,,,
> 
> CONGRESS SHALL MAKE NO LAWS,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> laws have been created around the misinterpreted constitution tha's why we need an original constitutional scholars to get us back to its true intent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THATS why I want a constitutionalist not a conservative for SCOTUS,,,
Click to expand...

Same thing.


----------



## progressive hunter

Death Angel said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ginsburg is to women's rights what Thurgood Marshall was to women's rights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did she do for women's rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she advocated to have 9 Supreme Court woman justices
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's sexist how about 9 justices who can correctly interpret the intent of the Constitution namely the bill of rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no interpretation needed,,,it states its intent in clear english,,,
> interpreting it has led us into the mess we are in,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True but it's been butchered and bastardized by American leftists we now need it interpreted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats bullshit,,, just read it,, its in simple english,,,,,,
> 
> but youre right,, the left wing democrats and republicans have butchered it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's why gay marriage is a right and illegals have a right to be in America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the feds have no authority to be involved in marriage,,,
> 
> if you read the constitution you would know that,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not disagreeing with you but the feds under obama did get involved
> Someone like you or I don't need it interpreted but leftists have comprehensions problems with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> deal with that problem,,dont compound it by doing what they did,,,
> 
> under the 1st amendment any two people have a right to assemble/marry who they want,,,
> 
> and YES if ten people want to marry its none of my business,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> again your fighting the wrong argument with the wrong person
> You said it was none of the feds business who people married I said under the obama years he made it federal business there is no right to marry but people made it a federal issue therefore some need it interpreted for its original intent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how can something that doesnt exist be interpreted???
> 
> IT DOESNT EXIST,,,
> 
> THIS IS WHY i DONT WANT a conservative as SCOTUS pick and want a constitutionalist,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're right it doesn't exist until Obama made it an issue and bastardized the constitution
> The federal income tax is another thing that was added and interpreted incorrectly
> The second amendment has been bastardized and interpreted incorrectly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> best I can see about the gay marriage issue is they said it was a right which makes sense if you read the first amendment along with the rest of the constitution,,,
> 
> as for income tax,, it was done by amendment so its legal just very wrong,,,,
> so it needs another amendment to remove it,,,
> 
> and yes the dems and repubes have destroyed the 2nd A because they interpreted it instead of reading it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually the 16th amendment is not constitutional if you read the history of it
> And since the constitution has been misinterpreted takes us back to what I originally said
> "True but it's been butchered and bastardized by American leftists we now need it interpreted"
> IT'S NEEDS TO BE INTERPRETED TO GET IT BACK TO IT'S ORIGINAL INTENT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes the dems and repubes tried interpreted it instead of reading it,,,
> 
> no interpretation needed,,, just read it,, its in simple english,,,
> 
> what history if the 16th did I miss???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AGAIN IF the constitution has been butchered and bastardized from it's true intent
> It must be interpreted by original constitutional scholars to get us back to its true intent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> easier to just read it,,, its in simple english,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not when it's been butchered and bastardized
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> more so when its been bastardized and butchered,,,
> 
> how do you interpret things like,
> 
> SHALL NOT BE INFRINGED,,,
> 
> CONGRESS SHALL MAKE NO LAWS,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> laws have been created around the misinterpreted constitution tha's why we need an original constitutional scholars to get us back to its true intent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THATS why I want a constitutionalist not a conservative for SCOTUS,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same thing.
Click to expand...

yep,,,both are leftists,,,


----------



## Ropey

basquebromance said:


> if it's a woman, he should pick Britt Grant or Barbara Lagoa.  Amy Barrett is against the death penalty, i wouldn't pick her
> 
> Britt is a close friend of Kavanaugh and the youngest in Trump's list
> 
> Barbara is Cuban American, so it would be a historic pick


You spelled 'A Historic Mistake' wrong.
Potential SCOTUS pick Barbara Lagoa on Roe v Wade (to questions from Feinstein)


----------



## basquebromance

Ropey said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> if it's a woman, he should pick Britt Grant or Barbara Lagoa.  Amy Barrett is against the death penalty, i wouldn't pick her
> 
> Britt is a close friend of Kavanaugh and the youngest in Trump's list
> 
> Barbara is Cuban American, so it would be a historic pick
> 
> 
> 
> Potential SCOTUS pick Barbara Lagoa on Roe v Wade (to questions from Feinstein)
Click to expand...

sounds good!


----------



## basquebromance

Tell MSNBC to stop covering the trump rally now and show the vigil for Ruth.


----------



## Ropey

basquebromance said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> if it's a woman, he should pick Britt Grant or Barbara Lagoa.  Amy Barrett is against the death penalty, i wouldn't pick her
> 
> Britt is a close friend of Kavanaugh and the youngest in Trump's list
> 
> Barbara is Cuban American, so it would be a historic pick
> 
> 
> 
> Potential SCOTUS pick Barbara Lagoa on Roe v Wade (to questions from Feinstein)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sounds good!
Click to expand...


Yes, as soon as I heard that Ruth had passed on, I thought the same thing.

Now let's see what happens.


----------



## basquebromance

"There have been 19 SCOTUS nominations in an election year where the same party controlled the Senate and WH. All but two were confirmed"


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance

Ginsburg In 2016: ‘Nothing In The Constitution’ Prevents Final Year SCOTUS Picks
					

Supreme Court Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg in 2016 said "nothing in the Constitution" prevents a president from appointing a nominee to fill a court seat.




					dailycaller.com


----------



## basquebromance

"Never forget what they did to Kavanaugh. we owe the left nothing. FILL THE SEAT" - Sen Josh Hawley


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Ropey

She's gone and her volume of work?

It's going to get 'Obama'd."


----------



## Ropey

Media celebrates Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg's life, legacy
					

Across television and streaming services, the life and legacy of Supreme Court Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg is already front and center




					www.independent.co.uk
				




Sure they do... but they don't see what's coming.


----------



## basquebromance

RBG's classmates detested her, because she was always the first in her class


----------



## iceberg

as far as what the left will historically do - i give you - 









						The Democrats and SCOTUS: The Real Record
					

The muckraking, character-assassinating, ‘get-him-at-any-costs’ circus that Brett Kavanaugh’s confirmation has devolved into is, sadly, the entirely predictable latest chapter of a book that repeats itself when a Republican presiden...




					www.americanthinker.com
				




so don't give me this "not fair" crap. while i would 100% prefer we make a rule for when the president can and can't nominate someone, the simple fact is without a rule, he can do it "whenever"

so we either come together and create a law that says when the president will not be able to select a SCOTUS or we live with the way it is.

but the constant bitching at the right for dirty tactics doesn't really hold water when you look at the history here, does it? the only constant is the left is an asshole to every single conservative pick.


----------



## basquebromance

Fleetwood Mac's stevie nicks posthumously inducts rbg into the rock & roll hall of fame. a sentence my brain isn’t quite ready to compute just yet.


----------



## basquebromance

“You’ll regret this, and you may regret this a lot sooner than you think."- Mitch McConnell to Dems in 2013 after filibuster rule change.


----------



## basquebromance

'Use My Words Against Me': Lindsey Graham's Shifting Position On Court Vacancies
					

Before he chaired the Senate Judiciary Committee, the South Carolina senator said a Supreme Court vacancy shouldn't be filled during an election year. His position has changed.




					www.npr.org


----------



## Lakhota




----------



## skews13

basquebromance said:


> “You’ll regret this, and you may regret this a lot sooner than you think."- Mitch McConnell to Dems in 2013 after filibuster rule change.



McConnell spent the entire Obama Presidency blocking everything that would help America to help himself.

He's spent the last four years packing the federal court system.

What's going to happen when he loses the Senate a lot of people are going to regret.


----------



## eagle1462010

Lakhota said:


> View attachment 390748


----------



## eagle1462010

skews13 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> “You’ll regret this, and you may regret this a lot sooner than you think."- Mitch McConnell to Dems in 2013 after filibuster rule change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McConnell spent the entire Obama Presidency blocking everything that would help America to help himself.
> 
> He's spent the last four years packing the federal court system.
> 
> What's going to happen when he loses the Senate a lot of people are going to regret.
Click to expand...

aka..........You will regret doing what we would do without regret if you behave like us.

There ......fixed it for you.


----------



## Toro

After Merrick Garland was not allowed a hearing because McConnell said a new justice should be appointed after the election, if the Republicans do put someone on the Court and the Democrats win everything in November, I wonder if Biden will expand the SCOTUS to 15 members, then appoint 6 liberal justices like FDR did.


----------



## eagle1462010

skews13 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> “You’ll regret this, and you may regret this a lot sooner than you think."- Mitch McConnell to Dems in 2013 after filibuster rule change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McConnell spent the entire Obama Presidency blocking everything that would help America to help himself.
> 
> He's spent the last four years packing the federal court system.
> 
> What's going to happen when he loses the Senate a lot of people are going to regret.
Click to expand...


----------



## eagle1462010

Toro said:


> After Merrick Garland was not allowed a hearing because McConnell said a new justice should be appointed after the election, if the Republicans do put someone on the Court and the Democrats win everything in November, I wonder if Biden will expand the SCOTUS to 15 members, then appoint 6 liberal justices like FDR did.


I wonder if I buy a lottery ticket today will it be the big winner.


----------



## basquebromance

"New York will honor the life and legacy of Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg with a statue in Brooklyn, her birthplace"


----------



## basquebromance

did you know?

in 1965, as part of a university project, RBG learned to talk Swedish and learned about their legal system to write the book  "Civil procedure in Sweden"


----------



## iceberg

Toro said:


> After Merrick Garland was not allowed a hearing because McConnell said a new justice should be appointed after the election, if the Republicans do put someone on the Court and the Democrats win everything in November, I wonder if Biden will expand the SCOTUS to 15 members, then appoint 6 liberal justices like FDR did.


maybe the left needs to stop coming up with stupid rules then that the right adopts.

hey - i think it's stupid. i wish we'd create a law to settle this. barring that, this is what it is. bitching about it is pointless.

but keep at it. pointless never stopped a liberal before.


----------



## basquebromance

Susan Collins (and other Republicans) is gonna have a hell of a time trying to get re-elected by her constituents in November if she votes for the Trump nominee. good luck with that

the voters of Kentucky also have a chance on Nov 3 to hold Mitch accountable and retire him out of the Senate...and they don't need hound dogs to track him down!


----------



## Death Angel

progressive hunter said:


> yep,,,both are leftists,,,





basquebromance said:


> Tell MSNBC to stop covering the trump rally now and show the vigil for Ruth.


Let the dead bury the dead


----------



## basquebromance

did you know?

RBG's son James Steven Ginsburg, was born blonde and founded a classical music recording company based in Chicago, Illinois when he became a balding adult


----------



## Orangecat

Toro said:


> I wonder if Biden will expand the SCOTUS to 15 members, then appoint 6 liberal justices like FDR did.


Really? FDR did that?
You need a remedial history class.


----------



## basquebromance

when Ginsburg's daughter dated a Christian man, RBG told her that his parents won't allow him to date her when they found out about the relationship

that prediction...proved true!


----------



## BlueGin

Orangecat said:


> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fasten your seatbelts folks...this ride is about to get bumpy(er).
> 
> Trump will pick a nominee and McConnel will put it to a vote...democrats  will lose their ever luvin' minds again.
> 
> *Quick...somebody find  a new blassy ford*!
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder who's up next on the whack-job faux-sexual assault list. My money is on Alyssa Milano.
Click to expand...

Ashley Judd? She’s a loon too.


----------



## BlueGin

eddiew said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZrailwhale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Respectfully screw her reverent wish...she knew she was in poor health for the last several years and could have stepped down during the O'Biden administration, but she thought Hillary was going to win so she took a gamble and lost...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not arguing. Just put it out there.
> 
> If Trump doesnt take advantage of this IMMEDIATELY, hes a fool. I'm betting he will. *It is his right and duty*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny.
> 
> You didn’t feel that way about Scalia’s vacancy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In that case the opposing party controlled the Senate. In this case the in power party controls the Senate.
> 
> The dems would have done and would do the exact same thing if the situation was/were reversed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly, and most of us don't give a damn about the Democrat's biased concept of "fair." Dems have declared war and we need to fight to win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thank that all conservatives are sick and tired of the liberal perversion of the concept of “fairness”.  Liberals think “fairness” is conservatives giving fifty percent and liberals taking fifty percent.  The liberal have already threatened to make America a hell on earth if they don’t get their way in November, how can this make things any worse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am an independent and anybody who knows me should realize I am not a political hack, but I agree that the next nominee for the Supreme Court should wait until after the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hopefully all indy's like you feel the same way   We need to rid our nation of this garbage  .We will never rid ourselves of the scum who followed him
Click to expand...

We don’t.


----------



## BlueGin

MisterBeale said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great.... more filth has washed up. I'm out of here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (I was referring to eddie)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. . . is pretty pathetic when Trump has more class then most of the posters on this forum. . .
Click to expand...

Moonbats don’t have class.


----------



## BlueGin

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just reporting. No link as of yet.
> 
> Update: Borrowed Will's link...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Court Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg Dead At 87
> 
> 
> Ginsburg, who was once passed over for a clerkship on the Supreme Court because of her gender, was the second woman to sit on the nation’s highest court.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a lib, she wasn't that bad---however, get out the popcorn---------the fireworks are about to begin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ya think
Click to expand...

Lefty woman are so obnoxiously shrill. Not to mention mentally ill.


----------



## BlueGin

WinterBorn said:


> I guess we will see if Mitch has an ounce of integrity left.


Funny how lefty’s never care about democrat integrity.


----------



## gulfman

How come she aint buried yet?I thought Jews had to be buried the next day after death.I guess they want to drag her ass around for awhile.


----------



## saveliberty

I admire her work on women's rights, but am saddened at the same time over it costing millions of unborn lives.  It also seems strange given her amazing ability to fight cancer so long and hard that she didn't find value in those young lives.  Guess most of us are full of contradictions.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

eddiew said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZrailwhale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Respectfully screw her reverent wish...she knew she was in poor health for the last several years and could have stepped down during the O'Biden administration, but she thought Hillary was going to win so she took a gamble and lost...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not arguing. Just put it out there.
> 
> If Trump doesnt take advantage of this IMMEDIATELY, hes a fool. I'm betting he will. *It is his right and duty*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny.
> 
> You didn’t feel that way about Scalia’s vacancy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In that case the opposing party controlled the Senate. In this case the in power party controls the Senate.
> 
> The dems would have done and would do the exact same thing if the situation was/were reversed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly, and most of us don't give a damn about the Democrat's biased concept of "fair." Dems have declared war and we need to fight to win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thank that all conservatives are sick and tired of the liberal perversion of the concept of “fairness”.  Liberals think “fairness” is conservatives giving fifty percent and liberals taking fifty percent.  The liberal have already threatened to make America a hell on earth if they don’t get their way in November, how can this make things any worse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am an independent and anybody who knows me should realize I am not a political hack, but I agree that the next nominee for the Supreme Court should wait until after the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hopefully all indy's like you feel the same way   We need to rid our nation of this garbage  .We will never rid ourselves of the scum who followed him
Click to expand...

I


eddiew said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZrailwhale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Respectfully screw her reverent wish...she knew she was in poor health for the last several years and could have stepped down during the O'Biden administration, but she thought Hillary was going to win so she took a gamble and lost...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not arguing. Just put it out there.
> 
> If Trump doesnt take advantage of this IMMEDIATELY, hes a fool. I'm betting he will. *It is his right and duty*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny.
> 
> You didn’t feel that way about Scalia’s vacancy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In that case the opposing party controlled the Senate. In this case the in power party controls the Senate.
> 
> The dems would have done and would do the exact same thing if the situation was/were reversed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly, and most of us don't give a damn about the Democrat's biased concept of "fair." Dems have declared war and we need to fight to win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thank that all conservatives are sick and tired of the liberal perversion of the concept of “fairness”.  Liberals think “fairness” is conservatives giving fifty percent and liberals taking fifty percent.  The liberal have already threatened to make America a hell on earth if they don’t get their way in November, how can this make things any worse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am an independent and anybody who knows me should realize I am not a political hack, but I agree that the next nominee for the Supreme Court should wait until after the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hopefully all indy's like you feel the same way   We need to rid our nation of this garbage  .We will never rid ourselves of the scum who followed him
Click to expand...

Ridding ourselves of garbage?

I did not mention ANTIFA or BLM at all.


----------



## basquebromance

"Stood on the steps of the Supreme Court tonight with thousands to say: Mitch McConnell thinks this fight is over. What he does not understand is that this fight has just begun." - Pocahontas

Mitch is shaking in his boots!


----------



## basquebromance

"I have been in DC for decades now, and I have never seen a bigger crowd in front of the Supreme Court. Ever. Nothing comes close." - Speaker Pelosi


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

skews13 said:


> McConnell spent the entire Obama Presidency blocking everything that would help America to help himself.



He blocked some of Obama's idiocy.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Toro said:


> After Merrick Garland was not allowed a hearing because McConnell said a new justice should be appointed after the election, if the Republicans do put someone on the Court and the Democrats win everything in November, I wonder if Biden will expand the SCOTUS to 15 members, then appoint 6 liberal justices like FDR did.


Was that a typo, and you really meant to say Harris, instead?


----------



## basquebromance

On 7 June 1968, 190 women machinists walked out at Ford Dagenham, in a strike that was to make history & lead to the Equal Pay Act of 1970, giving women a legal right to be paid the same as men

Thank you, Justice RBG


----------



## Dogmaphobe

BlueGin said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZrailwhale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Respectfully screw her reverent wish...she knew she was in poor health for the last several years and could have stepped down during the O'Biden administration, but she thought Hillary was going to win so she took a gamble and lost...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not arguing. Just put it out there.
> 
> If Trump doesnt take advantage of this IMMEDIATELY, hes a fool. I'm betting he will. *It is his right and duty*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny.
> 
> You didn’t feel that way about Scalia’s vacancy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In that case the opposing party controlled the Senate. In this case the in power party controls the Senate.
> 
> The dems would have done and would do the exact same thing if the situation was/were reversed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly, and most of us don't give a damn about the Democrat's biased concept of "fair." Dems have declared war and we need to fight to win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thank that all conservatives are sick and tired of the liberal perversion of the concept of “fairness”.  Liberals think “fairness” is conservatives giving fifty percent and liberals taking fifty percent.  The liberal have already threatened to make America a hell on earth if they don’t get their way in November, how can this make things any worse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am an independent and anybody who knows me should realize I am not a political hack, but I agree that the next nominee for the Supreme Court should wait until after the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hopefully all indy's like you feel the same way   We need to rid our nation of this garbage  .We will never rid ourselves of the scum who followed him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don’t.
Click to expand...

You do realize he is trying to put words in my mouth, don't you?..


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

basquebromance said:


> Susan Collins (and other Republicans) is gonna have a hell of a time trying to get re-elected by her constituents in November if she votes for the Trump nominee.



And a harder time if they vote against a Trump nominee.


----------



## basquebromance

when asked about her favorite Scalia joke, RBG demurred: "i know what it is, but i can't tell you"

they even acted in an opera together!


----------



## basquebromance

if Trump picks that Cuban lady from Miami, Democrats will NEVER win Florida again


----------



## basquebromance

this is the event that most enraged Ginsburg: the ordeal of Gwendolyn R Hoyt

1961: Hoyt v Florida: Supreme Court upholds rules adopted by state of Florida that made it far less likely for women than men to be called for jury service on the grounds that a “woman is still regarded as the center of home and family life.”

Hoyt v Florida was an appeal by Hoyt, who had killed her husband and received a jail sentence for 2nd degree murder. Even though she had suffered mental and physical abuse in her marriage, and showed psychotic behavior, she was guilty found guilty

The movie "On the Basis of Sex" covers the Hoyt v. Florida case when Ginsburg is teaching "Sex Discrimination and the Law". Ginsburg concludes her lesson by telling her students that this case showed "Discrimination on the basis of sex is legal."

"I wanted my husband not to die" -Gwendolyn Rogers Hoyt

this is her jury


----------



## San Souci

As much as I despised RBG's policies ,I had to admire her toughness. I wish it had been Pelosi who bit the dust instead.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Anathema said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reportedly Murkowski (R) has announced that she would not vote before the election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If she does so, she should be dragged out onto the Mall and executed for Treason.
Click to expand...

Someone needs to drag this kookburger back to his padded room and dose him with more Thorazine.


----------



## Snouter

Fill that seat!  No more Europhobic, anti-American domestic terrorists like that grotesque monster on the Supreme Court!


----------



## WinterBorn

BlueGin said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess we will see if Mitch has an ounce of integrity left.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how lefty’s never care about democrat integrity.
Click to expand...


Funny how I am not a lefty.     And even funnier that you didn't address my comment.  

All the reasons Mitch gave in 2016 for delaying apply now.


----------



## Mac1958

Jarlaxle said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> If she does so, she should be dragged out onto the Mall and executed for Treason.
> 
> 
> 
> Someone needs to drag this kookburger back to his padded room and dose him with more Thorazine.
Click to expand...

A lot of Trumpsters think like that.


----------



## gulfman

San Souci said:


> As much as I despised RBG's policies ,I had to admire her toughness. I wish it had been Pelosi who bit the dust instead.


Be patient.The Devil is waiting for her.


----------



## Correll

Coyote said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t know. Your generation, Templar, is going to be affected than mine. I am on my way out so to speak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may also be unfortunate enough to be alive to see the death of this country too. She is dying. It makes me very afraid. If someone doesn't act soon to preserve this union, I will in my old age be telling little kids stories of what America once was before she fell to ruin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is what happens if we lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if You win you will make Sure black people know their place, woman will be forced to bare unwanted children, white supremacy will be normalized, there will be a re-do of the McCarthy era,  gay marriage will be illegal and discrimination will be the norm again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Your race card is noted and dismissed. Get a life, loser.
> 
> 2. IF roe v wade is overturned, some states might tighten up restrictions. Very few will do complete bans. And bus tickets are in everyone reach.
> 
> 3. Your race card is dismissed again. *Try to be less of a race baiting asshole.*
> 
> 4. Gay marriage? LOL!!! Unlikely. And really no one cares.
> 
> 5. Discrimination is the norm now. We want to fight against it. Not that Trump has done much on that front. Banning the teaching of Critical Race Theory or as I like to call it, Marxist Anti-White Racism Indoctrination, is the smallest of baby steps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Be nice if you did
Click to expand...



Are you serious?

Most of your post was just calling people names. Based on believing your own bullshit lies. 

And you have the nerve to pretend I'm the one being an asshole?

Seriously, wtf is wrong with you?


----------



## Correll

Coyote said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNN just reported that RBG told her granddaughter before she died that she did not want Trump picking her successor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not her decision.  Too bad.  Trump will nominate and the person will be confirmed.  Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What if Collins, Mukowski, and Romney say no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hopefully Ben Sasse, too.  And Graham has to keep to his word.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you are hoping the Republicans will save your filthy Libtard ass then you are barking up the wrong tree Moon Bat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Collins lost a lot of support over her vote for Kavanaugh.  She is in a tight re-election race she might well lose.  This vote would clinch it.  Possibly others as well who are not far right Trumpists.
Click to expand...



Trump supporters are not far right. YOu are being an ass.


----------



## Correll

Coyote said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNN just reported that RBG told her granddaughter before she died that she did not want Trump picking her successor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not her decision.  Too bad.  Trump will nominate and the person will be confirmed.  Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What if Collins, Mukowski, and Romney say no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hopefully Ben Sasse, too.  And Graham has to keep to his word.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you are hoping the Republicans will save your filthy Libtard ass then you are barking up the wrong tree Moon Bat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Collins lost a lot of support over her vote for Kavanaugh.  She is in a tight re-election race she might well lose.  This vote would clinch it.  Possibly others as well who are not far right Trumpists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You only care that she is more for you than us..........not a loss really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shows how little you know and how far partisan politics has pushed discourse.  We are losing more moderate Republicans and Democrats because of people like you who think "moderate" is a 4-letter word in landscape defined by wingers.
Click to expand...



Said the wace baiter.


----------



## iceberg

Correll said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNN just reported that RBG told her granddaughter before she died that she did not want Trump picking her successor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not her decision.  Too bad.  Trump will nominate and the person will be confirmed.  Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What if Collins, Mukowski, and Romney say no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hopefully Ben Sasse, too.  And Graham has to keep to his word.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you are hoping the Republicans will save your filthy Libtard ass then you are barking up the wrong tree Moon Bat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Collins lost a lot of support over her vote for Kavanaugh.  She is in a tight re-election race she might well lose.  This vote would clinch it.  Possibly others as well who are not far right Trumpists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump supporters are not far right. YOu are being an ass.
Click to expand...

She's binary. On or off. A lot of people are these days all around. 

A billion shades of gray between black n white, and some just see the 2.


----------



## Norman

Cause of death...


----------



## iceberg

and now they want to impeach trump. no rules around this, no law to go by.

just impeach.

the left is fucking bullshit nuts and the root cause of all this crap. they DARE say trump should accept the election results when they refuse to accept ANY FUCKING THING they don't want.

fuck 'em.


----------



## Death Angel

saveliberty said:


> I admire her work on women's rights, but am saddened at the same time over it costing millions of unborn lives.  It also seems strange given her amazing ability to fight cancer so long and hard that she didn't find value in those young lives.  Guess most of us are full of contradictions.


The "right" to kill any other human being is not "women's rights." Dont give the left the moral high ground. They have no morals.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

WinterBorn said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess we will see if Mitch has an ounce of integrity left.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how lefty’s never care about democrat integrity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how I am not a lefty.     And even funnier that you didn't address my comment.
> 
> All the reasons Mitch gave in 2016 for delaying apply now.
Click to expand...


*All the reasons Mitch gave in 2016 for delaying apply now. *

Lame duck President of the opposing party..........nope. Neither apply.


----------



## TheHardTruth

May she rest in peace. As a person, she was admirable. Her drive, perseverance and drive was extraordinary.

As a Supreme Court Justice, *she was an abject failure and embarrassment to the institution*. Supreme Court justices represent the highest level of one of the 3 corner stone branches of our government. Those three corner stones provide the checks and balances that has made our Democratic government work for nearly 245 years. There is a reason that, during the State of the Union Address by the President of the United States, good and proper Justices of the Supreme Court show *NO* emotion towards anything said. They are supposed to be Non-Partisan, apolitical. Ms.Ginsburg wasn't even remotely close to being Non-partisan and apolitical right up to her dying day when she reportedly stated “My most fervent wish is that I will not be replaced until a new president is installed,”. She openly proclaimed her disdain for our President and his policies. She, under the guise of having wine with diner as an excuse, embarrassingly

 and disrespectfully fell asleep during President Trumps 2015 State of the Union Address. She readily admitted that ".... I wasn't — 100 percent sober." , a statement in and of itself shows a total lack of respect for another equal branch of government. You get respect when you give respect. She is worthy of none. She, while perhaps a brilliant legal mind, should *NEVER *have been on the highest court in the land, and I for one am glad her partisan, political vote will no longer affect my, and all Americans, Constitutional Rights.


----------



## WinterBorn

Toddsterpatriot said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess we will see if Mitch has an ounce of integrity left.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how lefty’s never care about democrat integrity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how I am not a lefty.     And even funnier that you didn't address my comment.
> 
> All the reasons Mitch gave in 2016 for delaying apply now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *All the reasons Mitch gave in 2016 for delaying apply now. *
> 
> Lame duck President of the opposing party..........nope. Neither apply.
Click to expand...


All his reasons were not about a lame duck presidency.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

WinterBorn said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess we will see if Mitch has an ounce of integrity left.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how lefty’s never care about democrat integrity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how I am not a lefty.     And even funnier that you didn't address my comment.
> 
> All the reasons Mitch gave in 2016 for delaying apply now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *All the reasons Mitch gave in 2016 for delaying apply now. *
> 
> Lame duck President of the opposing party..........nope. Neither apply.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All his reasons were not about a lame duck presidency.
Click to expand...


But one of them was.


----------



## miketx




----------



## basquebromance

YOU CAN'T SPELL TRUTH WITHOUT RUTH!


----------



## WinterBorn

Toddsterpatriot said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess we will see if Mitch has an ounce of integrity left.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how lefty’s never care about democrat integrity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how I am not a lefty.     And even funnier that you didn't address my comment.
> 
> All the reasons Mitch gave in 2016 for delaying apply now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *All the reasons Mitch gave in 2016 for delaying apply now. *
> 
> Lame duck President of the opposing party..........nope. Neither apply.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All his reasons were not about a lame duck presidency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But one of them was.
Click to expand...


Then let me rephrase.     Almost all the reasons he used in 2016 apply.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

WinterBorn said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess we will see if Mitch has an ounce of integrity left.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how lefty’s never care about democrat integrity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how I am not a lefty.     And even funnier that you didn't address my comment.
> 
> All the reasons Mitch gave in 2016 for delaying apply now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *All the reasons Mitch gave in 2016 for delaying apply now. *
> 
> Lame duck President of the opposing party..........nope. Neither apply.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All his reasons were not about a lame duck presidency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But one of them was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then let me rephrase.     Almost all the reasons he used in 2016 apply.
Click to expand...


Which ones apply?


----------



## basquebromance

Hillary told Meet The Press that she was the one who told Bill to pick RBG, because she was impressed by her after following her career closely

Bill met RBG on a Sunday and their conversation was described as a "masterclass in law philosophy"

thank you, Secretary Clinton!


----------



## basquebromance

A subway artist changed 50th St station in NY, to "Ruth St"!


----------



## basquebromance

what baffled Ginsburg was that abortion and health care overall were considered "entitlements", instead of rights


----------



## Death Angel

miketx said:


> View attachment 391064


Done in by an unwanted tissue mass


----------



## basquebromance

Ginsburg liked to point out that sex, like race, is a biological, immutable trait, and discrimination based on that is wrong...She’s right!


----------



## Redcurtain

Did you know:

70% of all justices nominated and confirmed since 1900 were confirmed in UNDER 46 days—how much time we have til Election Day

There's no excuse.

Fill The Seat.


----------



## Death Angel

basquebromance said:


> Ginsburg liked to point out that sex, like race, is a biological, immutable trait, and discrimination based on that is wrong...She’s right!


"Sex", yes. Sexual BEHAVIOR, no.


----------



## Redcurtain

There’s no reason Trump’s nominee can’t be confirmed before Nov. 3rd:

1975—Justice Stevens, 16 days between nomination & confirmation
1981—Justice O’Connor, 33 days between nomination & confirmation
1993—Justice Ginsburg, 42 days between nomination & confirmation

Fill the seat.


----------



## Death Angel

Redcurtain said:


> There’s no reason Trump’s nominee can’t be confirmed before Nov. 3rd:
> 
> 1975—Justice Stevens, 16 days between nomination & confirmation
> 1981—Justice O’Connor, 33 days between nomination & confirmation
> 1993—Justice Ginsburg, 42 days between nomination & confirmation
> 
> Fill the seat.


Democrat obstruction is the only reason


----------



## Zorro!

Woman Posts Selfie Video of Hysterical Meltdown Over Death of Justice Ginsburg ‘Ruth! You Just Had to Make it to 2021.’


----------



## basquebromance

i'm digging into Ruth Gader Binsburg's history to find some anecdotes and i haven't found any. she was A PURE WORKHORSE!


----------



## basquebromance

Ginsburg stood for principle. Trump only stands for power


----------



## basquebromance

"The Supreme Court, in an apparently unprecedented move, announced on Monday that Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg will lie in repose in front of the court on Wednesday and Thursday to allow public viewing"


----------



## basquebromance

now that Ruth is gone...America is Ruthless


----------



## Death Angel

basquebromance said:


> Ginsburg stood for principle. Trump only stands for power


Your "hubby" is a moron. You shouldnt allow him to post under your account


----------



## HaShev

basquebromance said:


> Ginsburg dictated this statement to her granddaughter Clara Spera: "My most fervent wish is that I will not be replaced until a new president is installed."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg, Champion Of Gender Equality, Dies At 87
> 
> 
> Ginsburg, the second woman to serve on the Supreme Court, died from complications from cancer. Her death will set in motion what promises to be a tumultuous political battle over who will succeed her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org


The Dems using this sympathy tactic lose, because they fail to sympathize and follow her wishes when she's on video claiming 9 is a good number of judges and packing the supreme court /adding judges is a bad Dem idea.-oops!


----------



## Zorro!

HaShev said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ginsburg dictated this statement to her granddaughter Clara Spera: "My most fervent wish is that I will not be replaced until a new president is installed."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg, Champion Of Gender Equality, Dies At 87
> 
> 
> Ginsburg, the second woman to serve on the Supreme Court, died from complications from cancer. Her death will set in motion what promises to be a tumultuous political battle over who will succeed her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Dems using this sympathy tactic lose, because they fail to sympathize and follow her wishes when she's on video claiming 9 is a good number of judges and packing the supreme court /adding judges is a bad Dem idea.-oops!
Click to expand...

RBG can't amend the constitution by deathbed wish.  If Trump nominates and fifty senators concur, then his pick will be seated.  It's that simple.


----------



## basquebromance

RBG did for women's rights what MLK did for civil rights


----------



## basquebromance

" Ginsburg will be the first woman in history to lie in state at the U.S. Capitol, allowing mourners to come pay tribute to the trailblazing feminist litigator.⁠"


----------



## basquebromance

had judge Harold Leventhal not suffered a heart attack, Ginsburg would never have been nominated by President Carter

LUCKY!


----------



## iceberg

basquebromance said:


> RBG did for women's rights what MLK did for civil rights


kinda getting carried away here.


----------



## basquebromance

RBG was a militant feminist..."it's like a fetish", she said about her feminist advocacy


----------



## basquebromance

she knew nothing about sports. typical nerd (i mean it in a good way!)


----------



## basquebromance

she was a Brooklyn Dodgers fan though, so there's that!


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Sun Devil 92

basquebromance said:


> " Ginsburg will be the first woman in history to lie in state at the U.S. Capitol, allowing mourners to come pay tribute to the trailblazing feminist litigator.⁠"



Let's hope nobody firebombs the sarcophagus.


----------



## basquebromance

learning that Kentucky has the death penalty for juveniles inspired RBG to get into law


----------



## basquebromance

“Aside from Thurgood Marshall, no single American has so wholly advanced the cause of equality under the law.” 

The New Yorker's Jill Lepore on RBG


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

basquebromance said:


> learning that Kentucky has the death penalty for juveniles inspired RBG to get into law



She wanted to off a kid in the neighborhood?


----------



## iceberg




----------



## basquebromance

I clerked for Ruth Bader Ginsburg while raising a young child. She was a model of empathy.
					

As a young law professor, Ruth Bader Ginsburg hid her second pregnancy beneath baggy clothing. Her legal work meant I never needed to do the same.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## basquebromance

"you are the only person i ever loved. watching you ascend to the top of the law game was a treat" - RBG's husband Marty wrote to her on her deathbed

Ruth B Ginsburg also adored Obama, who considered RBG his favorite justice

"Ginsburg was the founding father, or shall we say founding mother, of sex equality jurisprudence" - Obama bellowed following RBG's passing


----------



## Meathead

basquebromance said:


> Ginsburg liked to point out that sex, like race, is a biological, immutable trait, and discrimination based on that is wrong...She’s right!


What about being a fag?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

basquebromance said:


> "you are the only person i ever loved. watching you ascend to the top of the law game was a treat" - RBG's husband Marty wrote to her on her deathbed
> 
> Ruth B Ginsburg also adored Obama, who considered RBG his favorite justice
> 
> "Ginsburg was the founding father, or shall we say founding mother, of sex equality jurisprudence" - Obama bellowed following RBG's passing



* RBG's husband Marty wrote to her on her deathbed *

Ummmm.....he died in 2010.


----------



## Death Angel

basquebromance said:


> RBG did for women's rights what MLK did for civil rights


If only blacks followed MLKs words. They dont have anything in common with MLKs stated goals


----------



## Death Angel

Toddsterpatriot said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> "you are the only person i ever loved. watching you ascend to the top of the law game was a treat" - RBG's husband Marty wrote to her on her deathbed
> 
> Ruth B Ginsburg also adored Obama, who considered RBG his favorite justice
> 
> "Ginsburg was the founding father, or shall we say founding mother, of sex equality jurisprudence" - Obama bellowed following RBG's passing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * RBG's husband Marty wrote to her on her deathbed *
> 
> Ummmm.....he died in 2010.
Click to expand...

You realize we're trying to rewrite history here dont you?


----------



## basquebromance

Meathead said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ginsburg liked to point out that sex, like race, is a biological, immutable trait, and discrimination based on that is wrong...She’s right!
> 
> 
> 
> What about being a fag?
Click to expand...

you know where she stands on that! but it wasn't the center of her life's work, women were


----------



## basquebromance

basquebromance said:


> "you are the only person i ever loved. watching you ascend to the top of the law game was a treat" - RBG's husband Marty wrote to her on her deathbed
> 
> Ruth B Ginsburg also adored Obama, who considered RBG his favorite justice
> 
> "Ginsburg was the founding father, or shall we say founding mother, of sex equality jurisprudence" - Obama bellowed following RBG's passing


Ginsburg and Obama both believed in incrementalism as a technique to achieve bold change


----------



## Likkmee

basquebromance said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> "you are the only person i ever loved. watching you ascend to the top of the law game was a treat" - RBG's husband Marty wrote to her on her deathbed
> 
> Ruth B Ginsburg also adored Obama, who considered RBG his favorite justice
> 
> "Ginsburg was the founding father, or shall we say founding mother, of sex equality jurisprudence" - Obama bellowed following RBG's passing
> 
> 
> 
> Ginsburg and Obama both believed in incrementalism as a technique to achieve bold change
Click to expand...

AOL Keyword: "Sneak" it in


----------



## basquebromance

Meathead said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ginsburg liked to point out that sex, like race, is a biological, immutable trait, and discrimination based on that is wrong...She’s right!
> 
> 
> 
> What about being a fag?
Click to expand...

"We believe in human dignity—that every person is created equal, no matter who you are, or what you look like, or who you love. We're all created equal & love we commit to one another must be equal as well" - Justice Ginsburg

 Doesn't say how many versions of marriage are included.


----------



## bluzman61

basquebromance said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ginsburg liked to point out that sex, like race, is a biological, immutable trait, and discrimination based on that is wrong...She’s right!
> 
> 
> 
> What about being a fag?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "We believe in human dignity—that every person is created equal, no matter who you are, or what you look like, or who you love. We're all created equal & love we commit to one another must be equal as well" - Justice Ginsburg
> 
> Doesn't say how many versions of marriage are included.
Click to expand...

Is Ruthie STILL dead?  Asking for a friend.


----------



## Meathead

basquebromance said:


> "We believe in human dignity—that every person is created equal, no matter who you are, or what you look like, or who you love. We're all created equal & love we commit to one another must be equal as well" - Justice Ginsburg


Is it possible to be more cliché? That sounds like it comes out of an Obama speech. Hell, a graduate with a community college degree in liberal arts could have written it - perhaps even yourself.


----------



## bluzman61

Meathead said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> "We believe in human dignity—that every person is created equal, no matter who you are, or what you look like, or who you love. We're all created equal & love we commit to one another must be equal as well" - Justice Ginsburg
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible to be more cliché? That sounds like it comes out of an Obama speech.
Click to expand...

Yep.


----------



## basquebromance

Ginsburg said she supported gay marriage, yet she had no gay friends

weird


----------



## basquebromance

the term "Notorious RBG" was coined by a female NY law student in 2014, when RBG was 81

RBG loved the comparison to Notorious BIG, noting they both hail from brooklyn and have a brooklyn accent, among other similarities


----------



## basquebromance

stay classy!


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## ninja007

they tried their best to keep her alive another few months.


----------



## HenryBHough

ninja007 said:


> they tried their best to keep her alive another few months.



Disney's "imagineers" just weren't up to the challenge.


----------



## gulfman

bluzman61 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ginsburg liked to point out that sex, like race, is a biological, immutable trait, and discrimination based on that is wrong...She’s right!
> 
> 
> 
> What about being a fag?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "We believe in human dignity—that every person is created equal, no matter who you are, or what you look like, or who you love. We're all created equal & love we commit to one another must be equal as well" - Justice Ginsburg
> 
> Doesn't say how many versions of marriage are included.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is Ruthie STILL dead?  Asking for a friend.
Click to expand...

They may dig her up and put her on Biden's team


----------



## 22lcidw

She was truly a woman of privilege.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

gulfman said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ginsburg liked to point out that sex, like race, is a biological, immutable trait, and discrimination based on that is wrong...She’s right!
> 
> 
> 
> What about being a fag?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "We believe in human dignity—that every person is created equal, no matter who you are, or what you look like, or who you love. We're all created equal & love we commit to one another must be equal as well" - Justice Ginsburg
> 
> Doesn't say how many versions of marriage are included.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is Ruthie STILL dead?  Asking for a friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They may dig her up and put her on Biden's team
Click to expand...


She'd still have more brainpower than old Joe.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

gulfman said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ginsburg liked to point out that sex, like race, is a biological, immutable trait, and discrimination based on that is wrong...She’s right!
> 
> 
> 
> What about being a fag?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "We believe in human dignity—that every person is created equal, no matter who you are, or what you look like, or who you love. We're all created equal & love we commit to one another must be equal as well" - Justice Ginsburg
> 
> Doesn't say how many versions of marriage are included.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is Ruthie STILL dead?  Asking for a friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They may dig her up and put her on Biden's team
Click to expand...

They might have to dig him up first.


----------



## Faun

JGalt said:


> But we all knew that Obama wasn't going to be around after 2016, unlike President Trump, who will still be here after 2020.


Trump is still here?? Where?


----------



## airplanemechanic

Faun said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> But we all knew that Obama wasn't going to be around after 2016, unlike President Trump, who will still be here after 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is still here?? Where?
Click to expand...


In your mind, where he will live rent free forever.


----------



## Uncensored2008

airplanemechanic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> But we all knew that Obama wasn't going to be around after 2016, unlike President Trump, who will still be here after 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is still here?? Where?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In your mind, where he will live rent free forever.
Click to expand...


Iranian troll Farouk was hoping to come over here and find all kinds of nasty posts from Americans celebrating the death of RGB.

Let's just say, he failed.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

MarcATL said:


> She was legendary. May she rest in peace.
> 
> That said, Republican doctrine says that we gotta wait until after the election before we can replace.
> 
> Gotta see what the American people wants to do and all.


Haha...best post of the thread.


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> But we all knew that Obama wasn't going to be around after 2016, unlike President Trump, who will still be here after 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is still here?? Where?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In your mind, where he will live rent free forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Iranian troll Farouk was hoping to come over here and find all kinds of nasty posts from Americans celebrating the death of RGB.
> 
> Let's just say, he failed.
Click to expand...

LOLOL

Uh, no, Fruitcake. Failure is what you see whenever you gaze into a mirror. Me? I did find all kinds of nasty posts celebrating her death which is what brought me to this thread...



Anathema said:


>





BasicHumanUnit said:


> As far as many are concerned....she didn't treat the Constitution or our rights with respect...
> 
> Hence the celebration





toobfreak said:


> Gee, I almost feel guilty being happy to hear this





Anathema said:


> RBG is now learning the cost of her immoral and disgusting life. Maybe she’ll save you a seat in Hell.





theHawk said:


> Was it wrong to celebrate the death of Hitler?





bluzman61 said:


>





Redcurtain said:


> HELLLLL YEA!!





Muhammed said:


>





Anathema said:


> This worthless **** is now facing the consequences of her improper life, and will pay for it every day until the end of time.





Flash said:


> I hope the Lord uses the little angels that she helped to kill on demand escort her to Hell.





Flash said:


> We Americans need to gloat a little more.





Weatherman2020 said:


> Suck it up, buttercup. She was a decisive America hating asshole.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> But we all knew that Obama wasn't going to be around after 2016, unlike President Trump, who will still be here after 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is still here?? Where?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In your mind, where he will live rent free forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Iranian troll Farouk was hoping to come over here and find all kinds of nasty posts from Americans celebrating the death of RGB.
> 
> Let's just say, he failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Uh, no, Fruitcake. Failure is what you see whenever you gaze into a mirror. Me? I did find all kinds of nasty posts celebrating her death which is what brought me to this thread...
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> As far as many are concerned....she didn't treat the Constitution or our rights with respect...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​Hence the celebration​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, I almost feel guilty being happy to hear this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> RBG is now learning the cost of her immoral and disgusting life. Maybe she’ll save you a seat in Hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was it wrong to celebrate the death of Hitler?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> HELLLLL YEA!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> This worthless **** is now facing the consequences of her improper life, and will pay for it every day until the end of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the Lord uses the little angels that she helped to kill on demand escort her to Hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> We Americans need to gloat a little more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Suck it up, buttercup. She was a decisive America hating asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Oh yes, terrible things like;

{As far as many are concerned....she didn't treat the Constitution or our rights with respect...}​​​​Fucking Iranian troll...​​


----------



## Slyhunter

Faun said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> But we all knew that Obama wasn't going to be around after 2016, unlike President Trump, who will still be here after 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is still here?? Where?
Click to expand...

2024 baby


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> But we all knew that Obama wasn't going to be around after 2016, unlike President Trump, who will still be here after 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is still here?? Where?
Click to expand...



Living rent free in your head.


----------



## Turtlesoup

gulfman said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ginsburg liked to point out that sex, like race, is a biological, immutable trait, and discrimination based on that is wrong...She’s right!
> 
> 
> 
> What about being a fag?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "We believe in human dignity—that every person is created equal, no matter who you are, or what you look like, or who you love. We're all created equal & love we commit to one another must be equal as well" - Justice Ginsburg
> 
> Doesn't say how many versions of marriage are included.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is Ruthie STILL dead?  Asking for a friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They may dig her up and put her on Biden's team
Click to expand...

She surely voted for him......


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

A quick stroll through this troll bumped thread shows a STARK DIFFERENCE between how the left and the right respond to the death of political foes.


----------



## airplanemechanic

Grampa Murked U said:


> A quick stroll through this troll bumped thread shows a STARK DIFFERENCE between how the left and the right respond to the death of political foes.



But but but the left is about TOLERANCE and ACCEPTANCE!!


----------



## Faun

Slyhunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> But we all knew that Obama wasn't going to be around after 2016, unlike President Trump, who will still be here after 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is still here?? Where?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2024 baby
Click to expand...

Can he run for president from a prison cell?


----------



## Slyhunter

Faun said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> But we all knew that Obama wasn't going to be around after 2016, unlike President Trump, who will still be here after 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is still here?? Where?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2024 baby
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can he run for president from a prison cell?
Click to expand...

quit living in fantasy land, he's not in prison.


----------



## Faun

Slyhunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> But we all knew that Obama wasn't going to be around after 2016, unlike President Trump, who will still be here after 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is still here?? Where?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2024 baby
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can he run for president from a prison cell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> quit living in fantasy land, he's not in prison.
Click to expand...

Nutcase, I didn't say he is.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

How embarrassing that such an intellectual giant and feminist icon was replaced with such an unqualified, religious cult puppet and a willing piece of patriatchal property. The Republicans seem to be on a mission to turn our country into a historical and global embarrassment.


----------



## Slyhunter

Faun said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> But we all knew that Obama wasn't going to be around after 2016, unlike President Trump, who will still be here after 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is still here?? Where?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2024 baby
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can he run for president from a prison cell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> quit living in fantasy land, he's not in prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nutcase, I didn't say he is.
Click to expand...

You said he couldn't run for president from prison, but he's not in prison so he can run.


----------



## Faun

Slyhunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> But we all knew that Obama wasn't going to be around after 2016, unlike President Trump, who will still be here after 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is still here?? Where?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2024 baby
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can he run for president from a prison cell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> quit living in fantasy land, he's not in prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nutcase, I didn't say he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said he couldn't run for president from prison, but he's not in prison so he can run.
Click to expand...

Nutcase, he's not running for president.


----------



## Slyhunter

Faun said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> But we all knew that Obama wasn't going to be around after 2016, unlike President Trump, who will still be here after 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is still here?? Where?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2024 baby
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can he run for president from a prison cell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> quit living in fantasy land, he's not in prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nutcase, I didn't say he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said he couldn't run for president from prison, but he's not in prison so he can run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nutcase, he's not running for president.
Click to expand...

Why because you say so? He's running in 2024.


----------



## Faun

Slyhunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> But we all knew that Obama wasn't going to be around after 2016, unlike President Trump, who will still be here after 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is still here?? Where?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2024 baby
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can he run for president from a prison cell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> quit living in fantasy land, he's not in prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nutcase, I didn't say he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said he couldn't run for president from prison, but he's not in prison so he can run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nutcase, he's not running for president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why because you say so? He's running in 2024.
Click to expand...

No, dumbfuck because he hasn't declared he's running yet.


----------



## Slyhunter

Faun said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> But we all knew that Obama wasn't going to be around after 2016, unlike President Trump, who will still be here after 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is still here?? Where?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2024 baby
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can he run for president from a prison cell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> quit living in fantasy land, he's not in prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nutcase, I didn't say he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said he couldn't run for president from prison, but he's not in prison so he can run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nutcase, he's not running for president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why because you say so? He's running in 2024.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, dumbfuck because he hasn't declared he's running yet.
Click to expand...

Nobody has to declare they are running in 2024 yet.


----------



## Camp

Slyhunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> But we all knew that Obama wasn't going to be around after 2016, unlike President Trump, who will still be here after 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is still here?? Where?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2024 baby
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can he run for president from a prison cell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> quit living in fantasy land, he's not in prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nutcase, I didn't say he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said he couldn't run for president from prison, but he's not in prison so he can run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nutcase, he's not running for president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why because you say so? He's running in 2024.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, dumbfuck because he hasn't declared he's running yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody has to declare they are running in 2024 yet.
Click to expand...

They do if they want to collect campaign funds. Donald is a scammer and begger.


----------



## Faun

Slyhunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> But we all knew that Obama wasn't going to be around after 2016, unlike President Trump, who will still be here after 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is still here?? Where?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2024 baby
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can he run for president from a prison cell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> quit living in fantasy land, he's not in prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nutcase, I didn't say he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said he couldn't run for president from prison, but he's not in prison so he can run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nutcase, he's not running for president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why because you say so? He's running in 2024.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, dumbfuck because he hasn't declared he's running yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody has to declare they are running in 2024 yet.
Click to expand...

Of course they don't.  Nor will they. Neither has Trump. Until he does, he's not running.


Savvy?


----------



## hadit

Faun said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> But we all knew that Obama wasn't going to be around after 2016, unlike President Trump, who will still be here after 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is still here?? Where?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2024 baby
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can he run for president from a prison cell?
Click to expand...

He won't see the inside of a prison cell.


----------



## hadit

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> How embarrassing that such an intellectual giant and feminist icon was replaced with such an unqualified, religious cult puppet and a willing piece of patriatchal property. The Republicans seem to be on a mission to turn our country into a historical and global embarrassment.


Bitter much?


----------



## Faun

hadit said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> But we all knew that Obama wasn't going to be around after 2016, unlike President Trump, who will still be here after 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is still here?? Where?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2024 baby
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can he run for president from a prison cell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He won't see the inside of a prison cell.
Click to expand...

That remains to be seen.


----------



## meaner gene

Camp said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody has to declare they are running in 2024 yet.
> 
> 
> 
> They do if they want to collect campaign funds. Donald is a scammer and begger.
Click to expand...

Right now, any money donated to Trump would be "personal income" and taxable.  The shield is if it is contributed to a campaign, and as most of his donors have already maxed out their 2020 contributions, only a future election (2024) would allow them to contribute any more money to Trump.


----------



## meaner gene

hadit said:


> He won't see the inside of a prison cell.


That is probably true.  Trump would most likely be sentenced to some form of "home confinement" so that the secret service could continue to protect him as ex-president.


----------



## meaner gene

Faun said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> He won't see the inside of a prison cell.
> 
> 
> 
> That remains to be seen.
Click to expand...

There's no way the secret service could protect an ex-president in prison.  Trump would likely be sentenced to some form of home confinement.  Most likely under the sort of guidelines like they gave to Michael Cohen and Roger Stone.  I'd imagine it include a social media ban, no contact with the media, and no public comments.


----------



## hadit

Faun said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> But we all knew that Obama wasn't going to be around after 2016, unlike President Trump, who will still be here after 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is still here?? Where?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2024 baby
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can he run for president from a prison cell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He won't see the inside of a prison cell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That remains to be seen.
Click to expand...

If it really came down to it, Quid Pro would pardon him before civil war would break out. All the extremist wings need is a martyr. Why do you think BLM was so successful generating riots last summer? Black men get killed by cops quite often, yet it wasn't until Floyd was made into a martyr that they were able to gin up the riots. Try to put TRUMP! in prison and expect much of the same. Quid Pro knows that.


----------



## hadit

meaner gene said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> He won't see the inside of a prison cell.
> 
> 
> 
> That is probably true.  Trump would most likely be sentenced to some form of "home confinement" so that the secret service could continue to protect him as ex-president.
Click to expand...

Exactly. If it ever came down to that. Quite frankly, I think it's all a wet dream for those who hate him so much it makes their lives miserable that he still exists on the planet, but you can't account for some people.


----------



## miketx

Generalissimo Ruth Bader Ginsburg is still dead.


----------



## miketx

hadit said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> But we all knew that Obama wasn't going to be around after 2016, unlike President Trump, who will still be here after 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is still here?? Where?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2024 baby
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can he run for president from a prison cell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He won't see the inside of a prison cell.
Click to expand...

I've seen some. With flowers and pictures they look nice.


----------



## froggy

Faun said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> But we all knew that Obama wasn't going to be around after 2016, unlike President Trump, who will still be here after 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is still here?? Where?
Click to expand...

Obama's calling the shots now Biden calls him every morning to find out what to do


----------



## JGalt

froggy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> But we all knew that Obama wasn't going to be around after 2016, unlike President Trump, who will still be here after 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is still here?? Where?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama's calling the shots now Biden calls him every morning to find out what to do
Click to expand...


----------



## Faun

froggy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> But we all knew that Obama wasn't going to be around after 2016, unlike President Trump, who will still be here after 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is still here?? Where?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama's calling the shots now Biden calls him every morning to find out what to do
Click to expand...


----------



## froggy

Faun said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> But we all knew that Obama wasn't going to be around after 2016, unlike President Trump, who will still be here after 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is still here?? Where?
Click to expand...

 starting up his own media service


----------

